# The GRF Caption Competition.



## Pudden

Okay, this came to me in the LOLdog thread: let's say it's an experiment, and if this thread dies after 10 posts, I'll know it was a silly idea :doh: but hey, here goes:

1) Someone posts a fun pic of their doggie (I'll start). 
2) People post their funniest caption for the pic.
3) After 10 posts, the person who posted the pic declares the winner.
4) The winner of the previous pic caption posts the next picture.
5) another 10 posts to determine the funniest caption for that one, winner posts the next pic etc.

I"ll start with the Pudden (ok...most of my pics are on the other computer; not many on this one, but here's a goofy one from a recent ski trip - yep, them's 2 moose in the background):


----------



## rictic

ok mom, if i can only seperate them mooses i'll take the one with the cute antlers.


----------



## JAH

Shhh! Be vewy, vewy quiet: I'm hunting moose!


----------



## AlanK

_Your kidding their right behind me?_


----------



## Bossoli

Hey, Mom! I'm over here, silly. You weren't trying to take a picture of something other than ME, were you?!

Edit: to remove quote


----------



## TwoGoldens

Awww Mom, I only want one of them, please?


----------



## FranH

Ya think my harness would fit one of them.....we could use some help pulling that heating oil!


----------



## Noey

I'm not turning around, I don't believe you.


----------



## PJD001

' Moose???? I thought you said schuss!!

(p.s Schuss is a skiing term meaning run or ski down hill at high speed!)


----------



## RENEESDOG

Look down there! Do you see em???


----------



## dannyra

Can we please scare the crap out of them...pretty please.


----------



## SoGolden

Oh great, now I'm the only one at the wedding without a date...


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Trade me in for a newer, stronger model????

Seriously! How are you gonna snuggle with THAT in the deep dark cold nights?


----------



## FranH

Jazz & Jules said:


> Trade me in for a newer, stronger model????
> 
> Seriously! How are you gonna snuggle with THAT in the deep dark cold nights?


 
LOL ... The caption queen has entered the contest! :--big_grin:


----------



## Debles

"OK, do you think they are coming this way?"


----------



## Pudden

:lol

great folks - so many good ones.
Love the weddin' quote, too, but I think I'm gonna hand it over to FranH

*"Ya think my harness would fit one of them.....we could use some help pulling that heating oil!"*

Jus' cause I'm really intrigued by the idea of moose-joring.

Fran, ya got he next pic 

btw, if anyone has a better idea on how to do this and select the winners, let's hear


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Congratulations Fran! Let's see the next photo!


----------



## FranH

Hey Thanks!!

Here's the next photo:


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well of COURSE I know mine is over there!
But her's tastes SOoooo much bettter!!


----------



## Swampcollie

*Now, I don't mean to be judgemental but, them dogs is ugly.*


----------



## Debles

" Let go of my tongue!"


----------



## AlanK

Gee... ya know.... somebody is gonna take a picture of this and enter it in a contest!!


----------



## AlanK

Not picture caption but ....This is really fun picture sharing idea....this thread is gonna get long


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Cute cute babies!


----------



## olik

conjoined twins eating ice cream before they got separate .


----------



## BIGDAWG

" Another round of ice cream shooters over here please"!:


----------



## jealous1

"Ohhhhhhh, yours tastes so much better than mine!"


----------



## Pudden

Swampcollie said:


> *Now, I don't mean to be judgemental but, them dogs is ugly.*


now that's pretty darn funny


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Double Dipping the golden way."



Cooki
Buzz and Clover


----------



## PJD001

' if we share this one, that means we get to have seconds on yours!'


----------



## cpsimone

"Lady and the Tramp made it look so easy. We definitely should've stuck with noodles."


----------



## CarolinaCasey

This is a great idea! Love the thread, Pudden!!


----------



## Sadiesdream

" we should've listened to mom when she said to not stick our tongues to cold stuff!!!"


----------



## FranH

It was a tough decision....

Jazz and Jules wins it!


----------



## Sadiesdream

thats adorable photo Fran. Jake and Sadie have those all the time but im usually without a camera to catch them


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Gosh! How fun! Hmmmmmmm, now time to find a photo.

Here's one of my favorites of Jasmine and could never find just the right caption!


----------



## desilu

How dry I am . . . <hic>


----------



## Scubasteve198

*Try to blend in, go camouflage mode!*


----------



## Pudden

Jasmine sez;

"*C'mon folks. See if ya can keep this one G-rated."*


----------



## mdoats

Hey look! It's the canine Al Bundy.


----------



## kobusclan6

Look Mom, this is what dad did all day while you were gone!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Imitation of a man watching day time soaps and reaching for the remote.


----------



## AmbikaGR

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## cpsimone

"Whose tail is that?"


----------



## Sadiesdream

LMAO I failed... horribly...


----------



## FranH

"I should have skipped that third Margarita"


----------



## mm03gn

"I'm too sexy for this couch"


----------



## Debles

"Shouldn't have had that last Frosty Paws!"


----------



## AcesWild

"Check out that babe on the TV! i'd hit that."


----------



## cpsimone

"I wouldn't get too close if I were you - those green beans you fed me are really kickin'."


----------



## Jazz & Jules

WINNER!!!!!



luvmydog2 said:


> Look Mom, this is what dad did all day while you were gone!


OMGOODNESS!!!!!! You guys are great!!!!


I have to say though, this one had me cracking up laughing as vivid images of the two of them sprawled out all plastered my poor tired brain!

I'm so ready for the next photo! This is fun!


----------



## WLR

FranH said:


> Hey Thanks!!
> 
> Here's the next photo:


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

What's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine.......


.


----------



## WLR

Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh Gosh! How fun! Hmmmmmmm, now time to find a photo.
> 
> Here's one of my favorites of Jasmine and could never find just the right caption!


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++








Well bud, was it as good for you as it was for me? 
Those raw meaty bones I mean......

.


----------



## WLR

Pudden said:


> Okay, this came to me in the LOLdog thread: let's say it's an experiment, and if this thread dies after 10 posts, I'll know it was a silly idea :doh: but hey, here goes:
> 
> 1) Someone posts a fun pic of their doggie (I'll start).
> 2) People post their funniest caption for the pic.
> 3) After 10 posts, the person who posted the pic declares the winner.
> 4) The winner of the previous pic caption posts the next picture.
> 5) another 10 posts to determine the funniest caption for that one, winner posts the next pic etc.
> 
> I"ll start with the Pudden (ok...most of my pics are on the other computer; not many on this one, but here's a goofy one from a recent ski trip - yep, them's 2 moose in the background):


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

What's in *your *moose?

.


----------



## kobusclan6

Oops...sorry I was gone for a few!! Heres the next pic!! Thank you!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hey Mom! Quick! Read my paw! I see a handsome brother in my future! Seriously!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

FranH said:


> Hey Thanks!!
> 
> Here's the next photo:


"What's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine. Got it?"


----------



## Heidi36oh

I'm just laughing at the captions there all great, you guy's are great!
I'm horrible at this!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

For Luvmydog2's photo:

"Welcome to the Dawg Pound... woof! woof! woof!" (Think the Arsenio Hall show...)


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The PAW. Talk to the PAW.


----------



## mm03gn

"you're getting verrrrry sleepy....you want to go into the kitchen and get me some peanut butter...."


----------



## Alohaimee

"Pfft! What do you mean I have big feet??"


----------



## Alohaimee

:wave:This thread is a super good idea!! I love stuff like this!


----------



## GoToLeep

Yo Dawg. Wassup?


----------



## Bock

What?! You gonna leave me hangin?!? (Not in contest because I don't have any pics on this computer yet!)


----------



## WLR

Pick Me! Pick Me!


----------



## jealous1

Ohhhh, I hate when I get poo stuck to my paw! Clean it for me, mom!!!


----------



## FranH

"I swear it wasn't me.....the cat did it"


----------



## AmbikaGR

No mom seriouly, that squirrel was THISSSSS big and scared the living poop out of me.


----------



## olik

I pledge allegiance to my family and GRF.....


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"Lemme at him... I'll SPLAT him!"


----------



## Noey

seriously I have no control over that paw, it's not my fault.


----------



## kobusclan6

THIS WAS SOOOOOO HARD! WINNER is........


> "you're getting verrrrry sleepy....you want to go into the kitchen and get me some peanut butter...."


 mm03gn


----------



## AcesWild

Luvydog2: "Sup homedog?"
WLR: "This resturant sucks, we asked for spaghetti and meatballs!"


----------



## Loboto-Me

I love the photos and the captions! Too bad I'm horrible at this game, but when I see this thread come up at the top, I open it all the time. So much fun!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Luvmydog2: 

"Don't you just LOVE my nails?? I just had them done!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

this was fun... whose turn is it?


----------



## dannyra

I think it's mm03gn turn


----------



## mm03gn

ahhh i'm at work - I'll get my picture up as soon as I get home at 5:20 PM - STAY TUNED FOLKS!!


----------



## mm03gn

Nevermind - I found a pic I had posted before that I wanted to use...

The next picture.....!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

ooh! good pic!

"The left bottom.. that's right.. it's been giving me some trouble.... Do you think it's a cavity?"


----------



## marleysmummy

Seriously dude, your breath is just wrong!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Hey, do I have something in my teeth?


----------



## dannyra

"Those dang compact fluorescent bulbs just drive me crazy"


----------



## 3 goldens

ooops.this post didn't how, i di another and this one came up. see below for post, caption.


----------



## 3 goldens

My imitation of a werewolf is SOOOO much better than yours.


----------



## paula bedard

These are all so funny!

"Hey Burgy, Smell this! ... Ugh Bailey, is that limburger?"


----------



## AmbikaGR

I said pull my PAW not my ....!!


----------



## agoldenliferanch

Pee-yew! How many times do I have to tell you to lay off the tripe if you want to wrestle?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

I'm too slow! LOL I keep missing the current pic!


----------



## olik

dude,where you found poopsicle on backyard? I though i took care of them yesterday.


----------



## kwhit

"Yo, dog...1-800-DENTIST...make the call."


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

You don't believe Mom gave me the last slice of Pizza? Take a whiff of this my brotha!!


----------



## mm03gn

Wow!! I get out of my meeting and there's already 10...this is so fun!

It was tough (especially since I'm trying to catch up here at work) but here is my pick!!

WINNER:




AmbikaGR said:


> I said pull my PAW not my ....!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Thanks Melissa

Here is the next one


----------



## agoldenliferanch

Teach me, Teach me ole wise one!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Dont' be sad mom, I promise I will never never leave you.


----------



## FranH

"Will I Grow Up To Be As Beautiful As You?"


----------



## dannyra

"If I ignore it, will it just go away"


----------



## SoGolden

*"Depression hurts Everyone..."*


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Dont' be sad mom, I promise I will never never leave you.


This one made me feel Guilty for taking Miles away from his mom!


----------



## mm03gn

"why is your face all white??"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Are you my Mudder?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

If I promise to Love you forever, will you give me a kiss?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

BTW, I love that pic.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> This one made me feel Guilty for taking Miles away from his mom!


Oh, don't feel sad... because Miles' mom is thinking ...."Life was better before all these puppies arrived."


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Hey Mom, can you see me? Can you see me now?


----------



## jealous1

Tell me the rules again, please????


----------



## Pudden

dannyra said:


> "If I ignore it, will it just go away"


I like that one! That's what the Pudden would say


----------



## AlanK

If I am a realy, realy good dog will I be as pretty as you are


----------



## Kzwicker

AmbikaGR said:


> Thanks Melissa
> 
> Here is the next one


 
"beat it kid.."


----------



## AmbikaGR

Boy this is hard. :doh: But the winner this time is Christine



Bob-N-Tash said:


> Dont' be sad mom, I promise I will never never leave you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I was too slow... I keep missing the current picture!


----------



## sharlin

"Listen little grasshopper......."


----------



## AlanK

sharlin said:


> "Listen little grasshopper......."


Snatch this biscuit from my hand grasshopper


----------



## paula bedard

I think the ball is in Christine's Court now...


----------



## AmbikaGR

paula bedard said:


> I think the ball is in Christine's Court now...


 
I PMed her. She is looking for a photo.


----------



## AmbikaGR

While we are waiting for Christine a little story behind that photo now that I have stopped crying. It is Keeper with her Grandpuppy Kizmet. As some of you know Kizmet left us just a little over 2 years ago. And I guess that was why Christine won.


----------



## hotel4dogs

lovin' this thread!


----------



## 3 goldens

i KNOW THAT ONE IS OVER...MISSED IT, BUT MY THOUGHT WAS " IT IS LIKE OUR HUMAN DAD SAID. I CAN LOOK INTO YOUR EYES AND SEE YOUR SOUL.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... I found one...actually I found about 6 but finally decided on one.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thank you, Lord, for giving us goldens. Now get this monkey off my back.


----------



## mm03gn

"I really hope he doesn't notice me...this is going to be the bestest adventure EVER!!"


----------



## Pudden

jealous1 said:


> Tell me the rules again, please????


was that a caption or a question ?

Just post 10 or whatever (plus/minus) captions to each pic, the pic owner chooses a winner, winner posts next pic. If winner is gone and can't be found, just pic a runner-up or whatever, so things keep goin'.

Or something like that. Hey, I don't run this thing, I just started it 

Glad you kids have fun with it .


----------



## olik

ha-ha it's a cute one.


----------



## BIGDAWG

"What, are you taking ME in for "Show and Tell" this morning"???


----------



## Loboto-Me

Woohoo! I'm off to Puppy Classes!


----------



## Pudden

*"Next time, I'm booking first class. The leg room in here is atrocious!"*


----------



## kobusclan6

Hey pop....in case you hadn't noticed.... Your a MAN, I am a DOG, and we have a LEASH!........ You are (NOT) a KANGAROO....This isn't your POUCH....and I am not a JOEY!!


----------



## olik

new Goldie-pack improved for hunting.Just three easy payments $19.99plus h&s.For more onfo call 1-800-bobandnatasha


----------



## hotel4dogs

but WAIT there's MORE! Order NOW and you'll get DOUBLE your order for FREE!
That's TWO GOLDEN RETRIEVERS, TWO BACKPACKS, and TWO MEN all for just three easy payments of $19.99. Just pay separate h&s ....



olik said:


> new Goldie-pack improved for hunting.Just three easy payments $19.99plus h&s.For more onfo call 1-800-bobandnatasha


----------



## SoGolden

I knew I should have gone potty BEFORE...


----------



## Sadiesdream

Look dad.... I got 4 legs.... I can walk.. I promise...I'ma big boy and I don't need you treating me like a little kid!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Choosing is really tough....but I know you are all waiting for a decision....
The winner is MM03GN 



mm03gn said:


> "I really hope he doesn't notice me...this is going to be the bestest adventure EVER!!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Choosing is really tough....but I know you are all waiting for a decision....
> The winner is MM03GN


I loved that one to Christine!


----------



## mm03gn

K guys I'm hunting for a good one


----------



## mm03gn

The next picture is.....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Jazz & Jules said:


> I loved that one to Christine!


I also liked the "Goldie Pack"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*Shhhhhhhhh, don't wake the misses.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Stop with the pictures already. Can't you see I'm trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Hey! Turn off the lights would ya?


----------



## AmbikaGR

It's okay honey you take a nap, I'll keep an ..eye... on .... the...... kids......zzzzzzzzz


----------



## Loboto-Me

Ohhh I like yours Hank!


----------



## GoToLeep

SEE!!! ... I COULD play Cujo in the remake if they would just notice me!!


----------



## PJD001

" I know, that you know, that I know you are watching me"


----------



## olik

Can we have some privacy,please!Get off the bed know,it's our turn.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

"Gotta sleep with one eye open around here if you wanna keep your half of the blanket."


----------



## Heidi36oh

Evil eye mom, leave now!


----------



## 3 goldens

Mom says Santa only comes if everyone is sleeping. but I gotta know if he does REALLY COME DOWN THE CHIMNEY.


----------



## mm03gn

Winner!!!!



pjd001 said:


> " i know, that you know, that i know you are watching me"


----------



## olik

i just PM pjd001 about winning.It a fun tread.Let's keep it alive.


----------



## mm03gn

I PM'ed her too...she's in Australia, not sure what time it is there, but she might be sleeping I'm thinking!!


----------



## mm03gn

I couldn't help it and checked - it's 5:00 am in Australia right now


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Too funny... When she wakes us there will be several PM's advising her that we are awaiting a photos. She should be up soon... taking care of the children and the litter of puppies.

She is 14 hours ahead of me... so I estimate that it is now 5:15 a.m at her house.


----------



## Pudden

while ya wait for her to post, why not determine a runner-up and let her/him post one in the meantime?


----------



## PJD001

Hi all! Sorry for the delay! I love this thread, but I was asleep!!!
Here's a new photo from Sam's litter that I just love!


----------



## SoGolden

are You my mother?


----------



## AmbikaGR

"BAAAAHHHHH", Um I mean "RUFFFFFFF"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The reincarnation of Lamb Chop!!


----------



## Pudden

"Insert nipple in hole, please"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Yech! I think there was dog hair in my milk.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I know you like puppy breath, but did you HAVE to stick your tongue in my mouth??? GROSS!!!


----------



## SoGolden

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Yech! I think there was dog hair in my milk.


should that have been "people hair"? lol


----------



## 3 goldens

Ninny ninny boo boo, I am prettier than you.


----------



## olik

i can't see you,but i can smell you.And i think i love you.


----------



## Noey

If I think realllllllly hard. I can make my ear wiggle. See?


----------



## mdoats

Pffffftttttt!


----------



## kobusclan6

Breast milk? YUCK! Maybe if I close my eyes really tight...and then open again.... There will be a STEAK!!


----------



## PJD001

AmbikaGR said:


> "BAAAAHHHHH", Um I mean "RUFFFFFFF"


WINNER!!!!! Congrats AMBIKA GR!! She does look like a little lamb!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Thanks! 
I am glad I checked before going to bed. I will check back in morning to see the captions for this one.


----------



## olik

what shoe? I didn't do it!!!!Cat did.


----------



## Fidele

*NO!* I don't WANT to go to bed!


----------



## PJD001

'No, I'm not sowwyy!"


----------



## 3 goldens

I didn't mean to piddle on the new carpet.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Slowly step away from the ice cream and no one will get hurt.........


----------



## fuzzbuzz

****, You're still there!


----------



## Sadiesdream

one more picture, and you and I might have to have a talk.


----------



## mm03gn

AmbikaGR said:


> Thanks!
> I am glad I checked before going to bed. I will check back in morning to see the captions for this one.



"Just because I'm small - don't mean you can put those **** bows on my head!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Who ME?? In the Litter Box?? Surely you can't be speaking to ME! I have NO IDEA who could do such a thing!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well I will be out till later this afternoon so I will post the winner now before 10 responses.

THE WINNER IS!!



fuzzbuzz said:


> ****, You're still there!


----------



## Swanolck

Great choice Hank, that makes me laugh everytime I see it!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Sorry! Went field training in the mud and got home a little while ago.
Cooki

Here's the next one!


----------



## Kzwicker

"I'm all grown up too! See!"


----------



## redhare

"Take us to your leader!"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I can get 121 channels with this thing.


----------



## SoGolden

What was the date on the changeover from Analog to Digital???


----------



## marleysmummy

I have no caption, but I am laughing my head off!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

****, you keep asking "Why can't I be more like her?" so what's the problem!!

(I spit my soda all over my screen when I saw this photo!!)


----------



## -rln-

Well, if _*he*_ has one, _*I* _have to have one, too!


----------



## olik

satellite in .training.


----------



## nixietink

2 purebred golden retrievers: 2000 dollars
1 e-collar: 10 dollars
1 trash can lid: 2 dollars

Owning dogs that look like they landed from Mars: priceless


----------



## kgiff

*I'm not getting any signals.*

or 

*UR Doin' it wrong*


I love this photo!


----------



## mm03gn

I'm glad you find this so amusing...please take this off of me now!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I laughed so hard at all these. :bowl: But I have to pick just one so....

The winner is............... 

2 purebred golden retrievers: 2000 dollars
1 e-collar: 10 dollars
1 trash can lid: 2 dollars

Owning dogs that look like they landed from Mars: priceless[/quote]




Hank sorry about your screen.


----------



## olik

it was a funny one.Let wait and see what Vito boy brings us.


----------



## nixietink

whoo hoo! This is fun...ok, heres the next one.


----------



## olik

top cheff,.....burf,burf


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Hey, what's that kid going to do with that bean bag?


----------



## PJD001

Coming soon to a channel near you-"Golden's Kitchen nightmares!"


----------



## desilu

Hmmmm . . . raw or kibble?


----------



## kgiff

In this disguise, the kitchen is all mine


----------



## 3 goldens

Hey, this is the only way I get to eat WHAT I want to eat.


----------



## jnmarr

" Okay, ready for the beef cubes.. just toss 'em to me! "


----------



## nixietink

LOL, I love them!! Ok, to keep the fun going I'm going to pick a winner....
and it is....

FUZZBUZZ!!!!

"Hey, what's that kid going to do with that bean bag?"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks Nixietink!! Must be spring fever and everyone is outside!

Here's he next one!


----------



## mm03gn

"I really need to ask -- Are you a dog??"


----------



## nixietink

"Mom...what the hell is that thing?!"


----------



## kobusclan6

Oh look! Its one of those interactive play things! That thing that "looks" like a tail, must be how you whined it up!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

No... you will not look like me when you grow up.


----------



## moverking

Ahh, my love, you know they'll say it will never last ~sigh~



I am love, love, lovin' this thread.....Pudden's mom rocks


----------



## Loboto-Me

Tank you Mum for new squeeky toy!


----------



## 3 goldens

Gee, I never saw a hairy tick before.


----------



## olik

3 goldens said:


> Gee, I never saw a hairy tick before.


 :bowrofl::roflmao:


----------



## Pudden

"black, fuzzy, an unknown number of legs - eew, a tarantula!"


----------



## jealous1

Black dog: "I think I love you!"

Gold Dog: "You gotta be kidding me!????"


----------



## dannyra

Mom, the cat is slacking off again...dang rats.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Dang, you guys are good! I couldn't pick just one so I put the 4 that I loved the most in a row and did it scientifcally. Enne Meene minne Moe....

The winner is.............................. dannyra

"Mom the cat is slacking off again...dang rats!"


----------



## dannyra

Here it is.


----------



## Pudden

the squirrels do it all day long - how hard can it be?!


----------



## Loboto-Me

If me puts toy way up in tree, little dustmop dog can't reach it... me sooo smart!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

*SINGS " I'm and lumber jack, Yes I am! "* Thats a freakin riot. 

Or *Mom I finally treed it, but now mah teefs are stuck in it!*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Treehugger


----------



## Angel_Kody

Pole Dancin'...

You're doin' it wrong!


----------



## Pudden

it's the National Hump-A-Tree day; didn't ya know?


----------



## dannyra

I'm leaving shortly so the winner is:



> If me puts toy way up in tree, little dustmop dog can't reach it... me sooo smart!


 Loboto-Me


----------



## Loboto-Me

I was out shopping, never would have thought I won.

Next Picture :


----------



## mm03gn

"With this disguise, I am an unstoppable hunter. Beware small creatures. Beware."


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Alright!?! Who's the wise guy that put whip cream on my nose while I was sleeping?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

There's a critter under this white stuff and I'm just the dog to find it!


----------



## Traz

"Is it cold and white & icy? Haven't seen it."


----------



## kobusclan6

Pssst! I'm hunting for poopcicles, they are really hard to find, but boy are they worth it!! 




:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## 3 goldens

Do you think I could play Santa Claus at the children's Chrstmas Party? All I need now i a red suit.


----------



## Loboto-Me

I'm going to bed so I'll pick now ok? Close enough to 10 captions right?

Geeez this is so hard! I want to pick several of them but.... This may take a while.......

BRB....

OK wasn't easy

"Is it cold and white & icy? Haven't seen it." TRAZ wins this one

That's something Sophie would say LOL!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I know entries for this group has closed, but here is my comment.

"Senior goldens with those white faces -- hard to resist"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Comment was great!!!  Love love love those white faces 
absolutely precious 



Bob-N-Tash said:


> I know entries for this group has closed, but here is my comment.
> 
> "Senior goldens with those white faces -- hard to resist"


----------



## Loboto-Me

Oh that would have been an awesome caption! I think you'd have won it had I not gone to bed


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Well come on Traz... get online and post another caption photo.


----------



## Traz

THanks, give me a second to resize a photo


----------



## Florabora22

This thread has been a blast to read!


----------



## Traz

Sorry, I forgot to get on 1st thing this AM to check. Here we go...


----------



## olik

let see what kind of dog food in this dish.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

...hmmm.. .must be something wrong with my computer... I don't see a picture.


----------



## almac

Just wanted to say how much I've been enjoying this thread. I don't have any pics yet (no dog=no pics), but it's still fun to read all the captions!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Just add Golden Magic, guaranteed to solve all your dishwasher problems


----------



## Florabora22

"Uh, mom, this food dish is WAY too small for me."


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Let's see, what does this say? "Do not sit or stand on door".


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Let's see, what does this say? "Do not sit or stand on door".


LOL  You're good at this!!!


----------



## jnmarr

Pre Wash reporting for duty!


----------



## kgiff

Hmmm.... cat said there was food here. I think I've been duped.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Dang, this blue thing must be what they call a magnet. Everytime mom opens this thing I am instantly drawn right to this same spot.


----------



## mm03gn

What is it that this machine does, that I can't do myself??


----------



## SoGolden

Hmmmm, I'll just give it the "light wash"...


----------



## Traz

All good! I am going to go with Bob & Tash, "Let's see, what does this say? "Do not sit or stand on door". THanks for lettimg me play


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Oh Boy... well, this time I'm ready ...


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

So THIS is how a turtle feels...


----------



## Kzwicker

If you insist on snuggling like that.. just please dont fart..


----------



## AmbikaGR

I really don't think this is what mom meant when she said
"I have eyes in the back of my head so you better behave"


----------



## Loboto-Me

Siamese Twins.... Is it Dog or goD ?


----------



## kgiff

It sucks being the under dog


----------



## mm03gn

"Mommy, mommy, I'm being violated again!!"


----------



## kobusclan6

I'll check and see if your bottoms clean, if you check to see if my bottom is clean!?!?


----------



## Florabora22

kgiff said:


> It sucks being the under dog


Oh my goodness, TOO clever!


----------



## olik

humpty-pupmty


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

That was a quick 8 submissions... will give it another 30 minutes then pick a winner. 
Last chance...


----------



## jnmarr

Iz we comin or goin?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

jnmarr said:


> Iz we comin or goin?


 ROFL.... now THAT made me laugh out loud!!


----------



## Loboto-Me

You guys are so funny!

(That was not a caption LOL)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

My submission is, "Whoa, did it suddenly get really warm in here?"... Oh, wait, I can't submit because it's my photo. 

So, the winner is Murphy's Mom, Kzwicker: "If you insist on snuggling like that.. just please dont fart."


----------



## Kzwicker

Whoo Hoo!! Thanks!! 

Here is the next one.. this is one of my favorite Murphy pictures.. I love his face


----------



## PJD001

Stop Yanking my chain! Are we going for a drive or not??


----------



## mm03gn

"please tell me we're going to the park mommy, I really want to go to the park..."


----------



## AmbikaGR

:uhoh: This is not my caption yet, I just need to preface this as it is meant TOTALLY in the spirit of this thread, OK? :wave: Here goes

Hey Mom did'nt you see the thread on the GRF about dogs riding loose in the car? Do I have to tell YOU everything? :doh:



Kzwicker said:


>


----------



## Kzwicker

AmbikaGR said:


> :uhoh: This is not my caption yet, I just need to preface this as it is meant TOTALLY in the spirit of this thread, OK? :wave: Here goes
> 
> Hey Mom did'nt you see the thread on the GRF about dogs riding loose in the car? Do I have to tell YOU everything? :doh:


Nice.. thanks for rubbing it in!  In my own defense.. this was taken very shortly after we got the dogs, and had no idea what the hell I was doing..


----------



## ilovemydogs

No, we can't be home already. Come on one more time around the block please!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

"Excuse me, I really need a pitstop"


----------



## paula bedard

"Mom, Hurry up and get me that seatbelt before Uncle Hank has a hizzy fit!" 

just joking Hank, couldn't resist!

I've had such a good time reading this Thread. I missed yesterday's posts.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

If I'm so cute why won't you let me drive?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

But I don't want to go back to visit Dr. Cut Off My Nuts."









__________________


----------



## AmbikaGR

paula bedard said:


> "Mom, Hurry up and get me that seatbelt before Uncle Hank has a hizzy fit!"


 
Now *THAT'S *funny!! :bowl:


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

Mom! stop taking pictures! DOG PARK DOG PARK ROOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens

Please share that burger and fries with me. Pretty please.


----------



## Kzwicker

Winner!! I think you really captured the desparation in his face 



ilovemydogs said:


> No, we can't be home already. Come on one more time around the block please!


----------



## Kzwicker

Should I pick a runner-up?


----------



## paula bedard

Kzwicker said:


> Should I pick a runner-up?


You can send a PM shouting Winner! That'll get'em back.


----------



## Kzwicker

I left a PM.. 

This is a really fun thread.. Thanks for starting it Pudden!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bummer... Friday evening... here we all are, ready to play.... and the last winner is no where to be found.


----------



## Pudden

I'd be for a runner-up posting one when the winner isn't there.

LOL - we could add a "winner must be present to collect prize" clause :lol:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Pudden said:


> I'd be for a runner-up posting one when the winner isn't there.
> 
> LOL - we could add a "winner must be present to collect prize" clause :lol:


Certainly a good idea... I was thinking along similar lines... 

My thought was that instead of 10 posts a time limit could be set... then the entrants would know when to check back to see who won.
Then, the winner could be allowed an hour to post the next photo.


----------



## mm03gn

haha i'd be up for that clause! what a surprise, i'm home with my hubby on a friday night watching a movie and of course i pull up my laptop :doh: im so addicted to this site!!


----------



## mm03gn

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Certainly a good idea... I was thinking along similar lines...
> 
> My thought was that instead of 10 posts a time limit could be set... then the entrants would know when to check back to see who won.
> Then, the winner could be allowed an hour to post the next photo.


That sounds like an excellent idea


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't have time to read these whole thread LOL

Does the winner have to post the next picture or can anyone??


----------



## Pudden

sounds good. Maybe who ever posts the pic can decide on the time limit? Except, some times of day (night) there's not much traffic. Whatever works


----------



## mm03gn

here's one...for the sake of entertainment...go nuts!!


----------



## 3 goldens

Zipper? Zipper? I don't see no zipper on my nose.


----------



## jnmarr

But I want to sleep on the big boy bed!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

What?

You say I'm a cutie?

I'll buy that for a dollar!


----------



## SoGolden

"Help! I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## ilovemydogs

Sorry just got done with dinner.
Here's one:


----------



## Murphy1029

Is this how you wear a Snuggie?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Now that the cat had broken the dog she could finally rest peacefully.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

GoldenLover84 said:


> I don't have time to read these whole thread LOL
> 
> Does the winner have to post the next picture or can anyone??


GoldenLover84 -- no need to read the entire thread... just read the first posting where the rules are laid out.


----------



## Loboto-Me

Headline News: "Baby Face Pupster" get's a "Get Out Of Jail Free" card.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Uh, I think someone forgot to put a fabric sheet in the dryer..........


----------



## mm03gn

Please. Leave me to my beauty sleep.


----------



## desilu

ilovemydogs said:


> Sorry just got done with dinner.
> Here's one:


There's gotta be armholes in here somewhere!


----------



## 3 goldens

ilovemydogs said:


> Sorry just got done with dinner.
> Here's one:


Help Help Help Help


----------



## nixietink

Murphy1029 said:


> Is this how you wear a Snuggie?


LOL!!! I love this one.


----------



## Traz

If I wrap myself real tight & put on a bow, won't they be surprised when they unwrap me for their birthday!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Winner!
I thought this one was hilarious!



Murphy1029 said:


> Is this how you wear a Snuggie?


----------



## Murphy1029

Thanks, here's the next one of Rufus:


----------



## kobusclan6

Yeah.....well I think DUCKS are cute, but you don't see me making you dress up like one!!!


----------



## paula bedard

"Bunny Ears, Shmunny Ears. I Ain't Wearing These In Public!"


...like Ike is.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

If you take these ears off my head, I promise to be good.


----------



## PJD001

" You know chocolate makes me sick, but do you have to give me ears for Easter???"


----------



## PJD001

" All the better to hear you with My dear!"


----------



## SoGolden

*Mom, what does "permanently affixed" mean?*


----------



## olik

mom,is your ears as big as mine?


----------



## Murphy1029

I'll be out for the rest of the day so the winner is...................



luvmydog2 said:


> Yeah.....well I think DUCKS are cute, but you don't see me making you dress up like one!!!


----------



## kobusclan6

LOL.... Awwwhh Thank you! Next pic will be coming up in a few...gotta search for one!!


----------



## kobusclan6

Here's the next one!


----------



## jealous1

Ohhhhh, what a night - please turn off that light!


----------



## paula bedard

Too cute, but I got nothin'. She does remind me of Weekend At Bernie's, though!


----------



## paula bedard

well, one maybe....."Paris Hilton's dog aint got nothin' on me!"


----------



## kobusclan6

> Too cute, but I got nothin'. She does remind me of Weekend At Bernie's, though!


 
Oh yeah! It does doesn't it!! LOL


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

It's 5 o'clock somewhere right?


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Sunglasses: $12.99
Tropical Shirt: $24.99

So relaxed I can't even hold my tongue in my mouth: PRICELESS!


----------



## desilu

Spring Break - you're doing it right!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lord I promise I will *NEVER *drink out of the toilet again, just stop the room from spinning, *PLEASE!!!!!*


----------



## mm03gn

What happened last night??


----------



## olik

American top gold model.Episode #5-beach baby.


----------



## paula bedard

I gotta say, Hank has my vote. Too funny!


----------



## kobusclan6

I have a hair appt. so I am voting now! There was a few that were just hilarious....but the winner is............ 



> [
> Lord I promise I will *NEVER *drink out of the toilet again, just stop the room from spinning, *PLEASE!!!!!*
> __________________
> /QUOTE]


----------



## AmbikaGR

Thanks!
Here is the next photo. Have some fun with it!!!


----------



## mm03gn

"Wowza! Check out the tailfeathers on that one.... *shakes head* ...must pay attention to the task at hand!!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

If I've told you once, I've told you a thousand times, I will NOT stand still for a bath!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

You want me to _WHAT_???


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Run for your life, the attack cat is right behind me!


----------



## jnmarr

Invisible skateboard!


----------



## Swanolck

I believe I can fly....


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Surely this bar can't get any higher. Dam 200 next !!!!


----------



## paula bedard

*what do you mean i can't really fly!!??!!*


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Dear Gawd! There's a mud puddle! I simply can't get this fabulous coat dirty! That's means Mr Hank will give me a bath...........AGAIN!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Whew! That was close.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here's our winner!




paula bedard said:


> *what do you mean i can't really fly!!??!!*


----------



## kgiff

Help! I can't escape from the tunnel sucker.


----------



## mylissyk

I love these! Could you start a new thread with the new picture though? It's kind of hard to scroll back through the pages to find the current one.


----------



## AmbikaGR

mylissyk said:


> I love these! Could you start a new thread with the new picture though? It's kind of hard to scroll back through the pages to find the current one.


 
When you go to click on the thread click on "last page" in the parenthesis next to the thread title (1,2,3, .... last page).
That will bring to the end so you do not have to scroll.


----------



## mm03gn

I think if new threads were started for each picture - it would be very difficult to find the current picture! Once you get the hang of this thread, you won't have a problem


----------



## KatieandAngie

Caption was for a different photo...


----------



## mylissyk

AmbikaGR said:


> When you go to click on the thread click on "last page" in the parenthesis next to the thread title (1,2,3, .... last page).
> That will bring to the end so you do not have to scroll.


Yes, but if there have been several replies since the new picture was posted you may have to scroll backwards to find it. Plus it's been moving so fast if you don't look every few minutes you miss a previous picture and caption.
Not a big deal, just takes a little time.


----------



## mylissyk

mm03gn said:


> I think if new threads were started for each picture - it would be very difficult to find the current picture! Once you get the hang of this thread, you won't have a problem


That's true, we'd need a forum section just for caption contest!


----------



## paula bedard

Sorry 'bout that, I lost internet service. It's my turn...
I might lose service again, so I'll let you guys decide the winner. Here's Ike!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Maybe it should be made into a Sticky 
not a caption, lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules

ACK! Was that liver you gave me?!?!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Can you cover your nose with your tongue? I can...SEEEEE!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I do NOT look like the OctoMom !!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

mylissyk said:


> I love these! Could you start a new thread with the new picture though? It's kind of hard to scroll back through the pages to find the current one.


Have to agree with the comment that said finding the current thread would be really difficult if we started a new thread with each new photo. And since there are only 10 entries before a 'winner' is announced (sometimes less)... the most you have to scroll back is 2 pages.. usually just one.


----------



## BeauShel

Made a sticky of the thread.


----------



## AmbikaGR

I don't need no *STINKING* kleenex, *SEEeeeeee!!!! *


----------



## mm03gn

This is what I think of bedtime!!


----------



## Pudden

You DID say, "wipe your nose", Mom.


----------



## PJD001

C'mon over here and I'll give you a big kiss!!!


----------



## olik

anyone for booger snack?:yuck:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Mmm,mmm, good  I _know_ where my nose has been, do you???


----------



## paula bedard

We Have A Winner!!!


Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I do NOT look like the OctoMom !!!!!


I hadn't thought about the OctoMom, but then I noticed the glazed look on his face and that tongue...it does remind me of her...don't know why, but it does. Now I'll always look at that pic and think 'OctoIke' :


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

HAHAHA ... I thought that tongue looked over exaggerated lips!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

And now.... here's Maggie as a babe


----------



## paula bedard

"Ok, you start by puckering your lips...No,No, don't stick your tongue out. We're not doing the French version." =)


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Don't pucker your lips at me Lady!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kissy face 101....Like this mom...am I doing it right??? I'm so crazy over you mom!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Ok i think I got it. Like this?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Pfffffttttttttttt!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

mylissyk said:


> Yes, but if there have been several replies since the new picture was posted you may have to scroll backwards to find it. Plus it's been moving so fast if you don't look every few minutes you miss a previous picture and caption.
> Not a big deal, just takes a little time.


I'm finding it a bit hard to keep up with who the winner is myself. LOL Actually, this is the first time I've looked at this thread since it began. I should look more I guess.


----------



## AmbikaGR

*BLLLLAAAAAAHHHHKKK!!!*
*YUUUUUCCCCCKKKKK!!!!*
*GRRRRROOOOSSSSSSS!!!!*
And you complain my "butt sniffing" habit is *DISGUSTING????*



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


>


----------



## mm03gn

"C'mon mom - I don't have all day to sit here playing kissy face with you! I have squirrels to catch!"


----------



## olik

mom,do you really want this kiss? I just ate some poop-snack on backyard.You don't care? OK,come closer.


----------



## PJD001

' No treat.... no kiss!"


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Kissy face 101....Like this mom...am I doing it right??? I'm so crazy over you mom!


 

THE WINNER. Actually, the scenario was pretty close to this.... we went thru all sorts of facial gyrations.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Ok here goes.....


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

"Gibe up yet?"


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Say UNCLE!!


----------



## PJD001

He thinks he's winning ha ha! I'm just giving him a false sense of security!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

"I am so into you!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Kiss me NOW Jax or I'm telling Mommy it was YOU that stole that loaf of bread!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I just love puppy breath!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

*"C'mon say it!..... U-N-C-L-E"*


----------



## Sadiesdream

LOOK MOM!! If I jump on him his tongue pops out!!:--crazy:








[/quote]


----------



## Alohaimee

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Ok here goes.....


 
"I soooo Alpha rolled you! Look into my eyes and know that means I'M DA BOSS!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Ok, we have a winner 

Quinn came to us as an 8 week old pup, and took right over 



Alohaimee said:


> "I soooo Alpha rolled you! Look into my eyes and know that means I'M DA BOSS!"


----------



## olik

:--pipe::hyper::hyper::wiggle::banana::yes: let see next picture,PLEASE!!!!!!
P.S.I been annoying .Just send her e-mail.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

TriplePinesFarm said:


> *"C'mon say it!..... U-N-C-L-E"*


 
Sent the winner an email about 10 hrs ago... so... I pick another to continue

c'mon TriplePinesFarm here ya go


----------



## Alohaimee

So sorry all!! I went to bed, then had a busy busy day!! Apologies for the hold up!! I never win this kind of thing!! haha!
I am getting a picture now!! Just wanted to give a heads up!!


----------



## Alohaimee

So So SO So Sorry I held this fun thread up!!!! Here is the Picture!!


----------



## kobusclan6

"Oh yeah, you got it....right there!!!...KEEP SCATCHING!"


----------



## mm03gn

"Stop standing there, and get this little zipper nose OFF of me!!!"


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, he's steppin on me, can't the stork take him back?!


----------



## Alohaimee

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, he's steppin on me, can't the stork take him back?!


 
hahahah! This is a good one!


----------



## olik

You smell funny,you look funny,what else you do funny?


----------



## PJD001

'There's a saying about having a monkey on your back.... Well, That's me!"


----------



## jnmarr

You'll Never Walk Alone.... by " Elvis " !


----------



## goldenluver

I was nice the first time when I said I'm not in the mood, I'm not going to be nice the 2nd time.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

THIS is not a Kodak moment! THIS is a pain in the neck moment!


----------



## Alohaimee

PJD001 said:


> 'There's a saying about having a monkey on your back.... Well, That's me!"


 
WINNER!

I know it's a bit early, but I don't want to hold the forum up again and I'm heading out for the evening!


----------



## PJD001

Woo Hoo! Here is the next photo....................


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Are you sure this is the right way to floss?


----------



## olik

Ok,we are not in the movie.Let go my noodle.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Big sigh, and now you want my rope toy too!!!???


----------



## AmbikaGR

Well now that I have flatten and killed all the grass on this side of the yard dragging this little twit all over it, I think we'll start on the other side now.


----------



## gottaBgolden

"Your gonna have to pull alot harder than THAT...."


----------



## -rln-

"Come on...my bed isn't enough? You want my toys, too!?"


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Oh come on,that's the last bit of my bed you've got there.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Seriously...How long do I have to pretend I'm enjoying this?


----------



## PJD001

Angel_Kody said:


> Seriously...How long do I have to pretend I'm enjoying this?


 Since it is night time here, i don't want to hold anyone up, I have picked the winner! Congrats Angel Kody!!You captured her facial expression well!


----------



## Angel_Kody

*Ok!  How about this one...................*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I can't hear youuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## olik

what you looking at little squirm?


----------



## Noey

Oh you think your sooooo cute, wait until I'm on that side of the door. Mom, hey mom...let me in. You might think about running...seriously.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Huh? What? I can't hear you...., "JUMP FOR THE HANDLE-LOOK-UP THERE-THEN PULL"


----------



## AmbikaGR

You can bark as much as you want, I'm telling you she is in the shower and can't hear you. Now if you want to get in that bad here is my price.
1) ALL toys are mine!
2) I get 50% of all your food!
3) All bones are mine!
4) I can sniff your butt ANY time I want!

DEAL OR NO DEAL BIG BOY?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Open the door or I'm tellin'......MOMMM!!!!


----------



## PJD001

Revenge is a dish best served cold!!


----------



## avincent52

*Let's see. You want in. I want out. 
Can you say synergy?
I knew you could. *


----------



## mm03gn

"Mommmmm!!!! Mommmmm!!! You forgot me out here!!!!! Let me in!!!!!! Please let me innnnnnn!!!"


----------



## Angel_Kody

They're all great! : 

I choose.....Old Gold Mum2001...

*Huh? What? I can't hear you...., "JUMP FOR THE HANDLE-LOOK-UP THERE-THEN PULL"*


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Elwood! Bring me a **** beer!



Jazz & Jules said:


> Oh Gosh! How fun! Hmmmmmmm, now time to find a photo.
> 
> Here's one of my favorites of Jasmine and could never find just the right caption!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

here's the next pic


----------



## kgiff

First one to blink loses.


----------



## moverking

Moooommm! Help! It's 10 degrees out and our noses are frozen together!!!!!


----------



## kobusclan6

All we are missing now is a spaghetti noodle! .....Oh! and ummm, I'm lady....so you must be "The Tramp!"


----------



## Murphy1029

Look into my eyes...you are getting sleepy.....


----------



## ilovemydogs

I love you more!
No, I love you more!


----------



## Pudden

does my breath smell like garlic?


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't think you're sick. Your nose is cold.


----------



## -rln-

Well, I guess it's better having my nose stuck to yours than it would be that pole!


----------



## coppers-mom

Ohhhh. What did you have for lunch?


----------



## olik

if you think i am going to kiss you girl-you are totally wrong!!!!


----------



## PJD001

"Is dis what they call love? I think I like this love thing!"


----------



## paula bedard

"Ok, You guess where my nose has been, then I'll guess where yours has been."


----------



## AmbikaGR

I still don't get what the Eskimo Dogs see in this but hey, who am I to judge?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

kgiff said:


> First one to blink loses.


We have a winner 

They were facing off


----------



## kgiff

Here's the next one:


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mom, all I did was lick your dinner. Like this.


----------



## SoGolden

"I had it right here, on the tip of my tongue..."


----------



## kobusclan6

nanny nanny boo boo, you can't catch me!


----------



## Fozzybear

I said I am NOT putting away that bone .....na na na na na


----------



## Swanolck

Is it a bird? Is it a plane??


----------



## windfair

Okay, Okay, I got off the stupid ol' couch...I didn't like it up there on that comfortable pillow anyway!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm taking this off topic, but is that a plane?!?


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...it's... It_'s GONNA LAND ON ME!_


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> It's a bird, it's a plane, it's...it's... It_'s GONNA LAND ON ME!_


Thank you! I thought I was going nuts!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Swanolck said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a plane??


(Oh good, you see it too, my eyes are bad just wasn't sure, lol :doh


----------



## Fozzybear

I totally missed the remote control helicopter :doh:


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kimm said:


> Thank you! I thought I was going nuts!


LMAO, that's what I was just posting to another, was glad you guys saw it too, lol


----------



## AmbikaGR

Hey, didn't I see you in Toy Story?
Who is flying you Buzz, Woddy?
Ohhhh OOOOhhhh I knoooowwww it'sssss it'ssssss my favorite. It'sss Slinky dog, right, right?


----------



## olik

what a heck is that mom? My new chewy toy?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

It's an alien! Run for your lives! I'll kill it.


----------



## kgiff

I think that's 10 or so...

*WINNER*



olik said:


> *what a heck is that mom? My new chewy toy?*


Yup, that is a remote control helicopter. And he did eventually win.


----------



## olik

super cool.I am looking for picture.Hold on guys.


----------



## olik

ok,here we go:


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Mee's got beautiful teef...


----------



## mm03gn

"If i sit here and let you squish my face like this....can I have a cookie??"


----------



## PJD001

" This is my audition photo for the new toothpaste commercial!"


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Honest, i didn't take grandma's teeth, there my own!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

See Mom no cavities!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow! Ow!


----------



## wakeangel

Go to your happy place! Go to your happy place! It will be over soon!


----------



## AmbikaGR

I am warning you, if you don't let go *NOW*, I will *SHOW *you what a perfect scissors bite *FEELS *like!!


----------



## -rln-

If you don't let go....I swear, I'm going to swallow it.....just think about how much longer you'll have to wait to get it that way!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Oh how I hate taking my meds this way!!! Don't wanna swallow, don't wanna swallow...


----------



## coppers-mom

Some day I'm gonna be alpha dog and just you wait.......


----------



## moverking

'If he farts on my head again, I'm goin' for his throat"


----------



## olik

Here is the winner


Ellesimmo said:


> Honest, i didn't take grandma's teeth, there my own!!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

WOW actually won something this year

Had to dig deep for a pic, i am sure someone can make something of this.


----------



## olik

mom,remember last time you wash me in this thing i looks like Pekingese.Please,not again,it was hard to stretch back.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Mom, I'm telling you I can do a better job of cleaning your undies than that silly contraption. REALLY I CAN!! Just give me one MORE chance, PLEASEEEEEE!!!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Good to see people using their imagination on this one, i thought it was going to be hardwork


----------



## mm03gn

"But moooooom....I LIKE the way my blanket smells!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Fetch hell! Did you smell that t-shirt? It ain't fit to roll on let alone put in my mouth.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Yeah, yeah! Put the cat in I want to see him go round and round!


----------



## windfair

okay, I got it...1 cup of detergent, 1/4 cup of bleach...


----------



## PJD001

' The cat dipped it in the kitty litter! I swear I was just fetching it for you!'


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

PJD001 said:


> ' The cat dipped it in the kitty litter! I swear I was just fetching it for you!'


 
I tink this thread needs to keep moving, so i am going with this one

THE WINNER.


----------



## PJD001

OK Here's Jack as a pup having his first bath at home!!


----------



## mm03gn

"oh wow...this was not as fun as I thought it was gonna be...."


----------



## Noey

Are you sure you can't just lick me?


----------



## kgiff

Just wait until I get bigger....


----------



## AmbikaGR

WOW!! How LUCKY am I?? My new forever home is also a doggie SPA!!!! Okay now just a little lower THAT"S the spot, aaahhhhhh


----------



## Noey

I'm not sure why you keep doing this, I still plan to roll in that puddle after your done.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Nope, no way...this is not my idea of fun, but that patch of mud over yonder, now THAT looks FUN!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Sigh...........I use to be a gold dawg.


----------



## 3 goldens

The nose knows and this nose THOUGHT that rotten fish smelled pretty darn good and would make ME smell just as good.


----------



## olik

why,or why you do this to me?Just a couple places of dog perfume ,that it! What is a big deal about that?


----------



## PJD001

Since it's bedtime here and there's already 9 replies I will pick a winner! The winner is......

NOEY...." I'm not sure why you keep doing this, I still plan to roll in that puddle after your done."


----------



## Noey

sorry for the delay.


----------



## jealous1

Which one's mine, Mom?


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy

"There is a doggie god! Now if I just had thumbs so I could steal one"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

To Surf or Not to Surf, That's the Question!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Inny, Minny, Miney, Moe
Which of these wants to go
Oh what the heck I'll take them *ALL*!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Bless oh Lord and these cupcakes, for which I am about to eat.


----------



## Noey

AmbikaGR said:


> Inny, Minny, Miney, Moe
> Which of these wants to go
> Oh what the heck I'll take them *ALL*!!


: ) this made me smile....

I'm heading out the door and don't want to hold you guys up. This is the winner. And I think Noah was trying to think if he had enough distance from me to grab and go! 

Happy Easter.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Thank you Noey. The bad part of winning is you do not get to play but the good part is I get to post another of my pack

Have fun with it!


----------



## SoGolden

"No, I'm sure it's Chew One and Pearl Two!"


----------



## jealous1

No, little one, you can't have my ball of yarn!


----------



## Daisybones

"Look with your EYES! Not your PAWS!"


----------



## olik

buzz off little one,my fur is not a grass.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

See the leg kid? Don't cross it. This toy is mine.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

First Grasshopper, you get low and close to the ground...
Second, you must be very quiet...
Third, then you creep really slow...

That's how you catch the rope toy.


----------



## Noey

Yes even I think your "sorta" cute, but that does not mean I won't bite you. So if you must, go ahead, but I gave you fair warning.


----------



## mm03gn

Now this here is big boy rope...you have to EARN the right to play with it...


----------



## AmbikaGR

Good niight everyone 
And the winner is



olik said:


> buzz off little one,my fur is not a grass.


----------



## olik

wow!!!I won again!!! Hold your horses people i am on the search!!!


----------



## olik

here we go again.Have fun.Love this tread.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I'm not coming out from around this tree until you put that camera down.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

They can't see me....Ha, Ha, Ha! I'm not coming in!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

I'm in GOLDEN STEALTH MODE. If I don't move, they can't see me!


----------



## jaireen

oh wow!!...am i in doggie heaven now?....what a giant stick!!!...big enough to hide me from mom...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

So many trees, so lil time.....


----------



## mm03gn

"geeez mom...get outta here!!! The squirrel will never come down if you keep standing there with that camera!!"


----------



## Murphy1029

Can you see me now?......


----------



## Noey

At least she can't see the chicken sandwich I'm eating. She will never know.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Hey evreyone, What do you get when you cross a Golden Retiever with a 
pine tree?

A tree with a hairy tail and a BIG BARK!!


----------



## olik

Noey said:


> At least she can't see the chicken sandwich I'm eating. She will never know.


Here is the Winner
I did like the AmbikaGR's too.


----------



## olik

i asked AmbikaGR to post some photos while we are waiting for the winner.Lets move on.


----------



## Noey

sorry i was having problems uploading...for a really stupid reason. : (


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I promise NEVER to nibble your pretty purple thingys again if you PLEASE let me have the tennis ball!!!! PRETTY PLEASE?????


----------



## jealous1

Ahhhhhh, no fair, the little green monster has my ball trapped!


----------



## mm03gn

If you would just HELP ME OUT...we could get the ball back!!


----------



## Noey

Well I know it's only 3 posts, but I was delayed posting and I have to hit the pillow. So I pick...

*If you would just HELP ME OUT...we could get the ball back!!*

That is what Noah would say... : ) good night:wave:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

*Amazing, in two weeks this thread, that Mamma Pudden thought night be fun has nearly 12,000 View's and over 525 Replies...Good Idea Mamma Pudden! Thanks for starting the Smiles!! WooHooRoo!*


----------



## mm03gn

Alright, thanks!! Looking for a new one...


----------



## mm03gn

Alright - here it is folks!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm a Bird Dog...and they are making me babysit!


----------



## Noey

What am I looking at?


----------



## olik

thank you,mom! I love my new interactive chew toy.


----------



## olik

(counting..)breakfast,launch ....hey...where is my dinner?


sorry for the second post ,can't help it.Count only one you like better.He-he


----------



## PJD001

Why is it, you won't let me retrieve? You are holding me back from being all I can be!!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

Mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Why are you asking ME? the cat did that!!
Oh, we don't have a cat. Ok the OTHER dog did that!!
Oh, THAT'S RIGHT no other dog. Well when you were watching TV a pack of WILD SQUIRELLS snug in and attacked it. Yea that's it, that's MY story and *I AM STICKING TO IT!!!*


----------



## mm03gn

PJD001 said:


> Why is it, you won't let me retrieve? You are holding me back from being all I can be!!!


It seems that this thread has lost a bit of momentum...so to keep it going, I'm just going to pick a winner...and I pick this one!!!!


----------



## PJD001

Here is one of my favourite photos of Sam! Not that interesting, I'm sure someone could come up with something!


----------



## gottaBgolden

WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Red Bull.... It gives you WINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

"It would be a lot easier if she would just put the water in a bowl!"


----------



## AmbikaGR

Today I get as high as this water spout, 
Tomorrow I get that **** flag!!


----------



## kgiff

Firefighting.... UR doin' it wrong


----------



## Noey

These water fountains are getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## olik

new improved sonic dog tooth brush.


----------



## Pudden

"First time, I jumped right into the water jet and gave myself a 30-mph enema. Now I'm more careful."


----------



## SoGolden

Objects in the mirror are taller than they appear...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

gottaBgolden said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!!!


I laughed out loud at this, Thanks! This is Fun isn't it.


----------



## olik

can we choose a winner and move on.Lets keep it active.


----------



## PJD001

Pudden said:


> "First time, I jumped right into the water jet and gave myself a 30-mph enema. Now I'm more careful."


 WINNER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry for the delay... time difference !!!! I was a bit stuck on the winner, there were so many good ones to pick from. I liked the flag one as well as the red bull one too!


----------



## Pudden

oi. I won? 

I was on my second spicy Dragon rioll at the local sushi joint when I came up with that one...


One moment, searching for a pic


----------



## Pudden

here it is.

The Pud and one of a litter of pups we fostered for the shelter a while back. Pudden was quite the puppy-sitter, but she wouldn't share her brand-new toy - no sir!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"I sees kid. Don't come any closer or I'll have to step on ya and make a snow puppy."


----------



## jealous1

Mine, mine, mine!!!!!!!!


----------



## RENEESDOG

Just try... to get it from me!!


----------



## Noey

see this duck? your about the same size...that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## olik

buzz off Squeak! You don't want to know what a snow angel is !!!!:--devil:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Ah grasshopper... today's lesson is old age and treachery will always overcome youth and skill.


----------



## mm03gn

C'mon, I'm sure we can work something out... You let me play with it, and you can blame all the muddy paw prints on me...deal??


----------



## Pudden

I'm about to shove off towards bed, and won't be back on till late tomorrow, so here goes:



Noey said:


> *Winner:* see this duck? your about the same size...that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## gottaBgolden

I know a winner has already been picked but can't resist adding mine. Anybody who remembers the old looney tunes might get this:

puppy: "O.K. your coming with me you chickenhawk!"

older dog: "Listen kid, don't believe that old rooster, I'm NOT-I say-NOT a chickenhawk!!"


----------



## Noey

I'm going to have to hunt for interesting photos...I have a lot of head shots.
Try this.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

LOL I love this picture. Sooo cute!


----------



## ilovemydogs

If you don't get this thing off me right now I am going to chew it off!


----------



## olik

OGGGGGG,it a monster!!!!I 'll eat you ,I'll scratch you,I 'll lick you.....


----------



## AmbikaGR

I am the "FAMOUS MAGICAL ESCAPING GOLDEN" a decendent of the "GREAT Woofdini". 
Aaaabbbbbacadabbbbbra, Hooocccusss Pooocuuuss I am free!
Aaaabbbbbacadabbbbbra, Hooocccusss Pooocuuuss I ammmm fffreee!
Aaaabbbbbacadabbbbbra, Hooocccusss Pooocuuuss I aaammmmmmm fffrrrreeeeee!

Ugghhh, someone HELP me get out of this stupid thing!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I think they've been adding a little too much pumpkin to my diet.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

If we're going to the dog park THIS pumpkin suit has to go.


----------



## gottaBgolden

It's bad enough that they feed me vegetables now they gotta dress me like one!?!?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

gottaBgolden said:


> It's bad enough that they feed me vegetables now they gotta dress me like one!?!?
> 
> 
> NOW that's funny!! love it. :roflmao:


----------



## Noey

gottaBgolden said:


> It's bad enough that they feed me vegetables now they gotta dress me like one!?!?


I like this as well...you win. : ):wavey:


----------



## Noey

I thought I would post how he looked sitting...he was not pleased. But can't beat the price on this outfit...$10, it's the only reason I got it for him at the time. And this was taken in Aug, he out grew it by Oct.


----------



## jaireen

yumm....del..ish...zzz...burp....zzzz....


----------



## jaireen

oopss sorry!!!...i didnt read the above post ^^^....there was a winner already...


----------



## gottaBgolden

Thanks!!
Sorry guys- haven't been on for awhile
My cameras not that great it's alittle blurry but here ya go:


----------



## Noey

And this week on "Ripley's Believe It or Not"....the very first known "Golden Zombie" caught on film. You will take note of the glowing feathers and the classic "tongue hanging out the side" action. They are extremely rare and contrary to popular belief are even friendlier in comparison to the "classic Golden Retriever." They are a sight to see…we are still trying to figure out how to get this one to stop following us.


----------



## gottaBgolden

^^^^:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:^^^^


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Take me to your leader.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Give me a "G"!!!!
Give me a "O"!!!!
Give me a "L"!!!!
Give me a "D"!!!!
Give me a "E"!!!!
Give me a "N"!!!!
Give me a "S"!!!!

Give me a "R"!!!!
Give me a "U"!!!!
Give me a "L"!!!!
Give me a "E"!!!!

What's that Spell?

GOLDENS RULES!

YAY GOLDENS!


----------



## olik

care for the dance,Madam?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mum, I swear I haven't had a drop on wine. Now the beer thats a different story.


----------



## jaireen

hey, everyone look!!!...its super dog ready to take off!!!...

***superman music plays in the background***

(super dog doing his thing in the air)

....swish.....swoosh....


----------



## Noey

fuzzbuzz said:


> Mum, I swear I haven't had a drop on wine. Now the beer thats a different story.


Hahahahahahahahahah LOL!:--big_grin:


----------



## gottaBgolden

Just bumping--I'll check back this afternoon and if we're still not at ten I'll pick a winner just to keep things moving--so far it's going to be a tough choice!!!


----------



## mm03gn

"look what i can do!!!!"


----------



## AmbikaGR

Wunnerful, wunnerful boys!
Now for our next selection we will play the Beerbarrel Polka
Boys Ah one and Ah two and Ah three!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

AmbikaGR said:


> Wunnerful, wunnerful boys!
> Now for our next selection we will play the Beerbarrel Polka
> Boys Ah one and Ah two and Ah three!


"Roll out the barrels, we'll have a barrel of fun...."

Haven't heard that in years!! Love your post!


----------



## AmbikaGR

fuzzbuzz said:


> "Roll out the barrels, we'll have a barrel of fun...."
> 
> Haven't heard that in years!! Love your post!


Thank you, but are you old ENOUGH to know/remember who I was "quoting"?


----------



## Fidele

AmbikaGR said:


> Thank you, but are you old ENOUGH to know/remember who I was "quoting"?


 Don't know if they are old enough, but I sure am - and remember doing anything I could to not have to watch! Just reading the words made me want to head out side to see if there was anyone who'd like a Sunday night game of hide-n-seek while all the adults were otherwise occupied. Thanks for the memory!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

LOL, FIdele.... I'm right there with you! 
The adults would gather round the tv and we would GROAN and go try to otherwise occupy ourselves.
I'm just trying to remember what one did without cell phones and video games!???


----------



## Fidele

LOL!
In my neighborhood it was street softball, kick the can, hide & seek, & throwing tennis balls up high in the air to get bats to dive after them. (Much healthier than video games & texting!!)


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Ok, sorry for the hijack of the thread... can you tell we're getting anxious for a winner???
Glad I don't have to pick this one- I think this is one of the BEST-captioned pictures yet!
..... Now back to your regularly scheduled Program.......


----------



## fuzzbuzz

AmbikaGR said:


> Thank you, but are you old ENOUGH to know/remember who I was "quoting"?


That would be Mr. Bubbles himself...Lawrence Welk!! Watched him, didn't have a choice, only one B&W TV in the house growing up.


----------



## Pudden

Here's mine if it's not too late:

*"Yessir, Mr, Officer, I can still walk the line. Ya seeee?"*


----------



## gottaBgolden

O.K. guys--Man that was tough!! There were so many great ones but I'll have to go with the last post:

*"Yessir, Mr, Officer, I can still walk the line. Ya seeee?"* 

Here ya go Pudden,it's all yours!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oooo...r u scared yet? I'm the Booggie Dog!


----------



## gottaBgolden

^^^^That's another good one!!!^^^^
BUT:
Better late than never!!


----------



## Pudden

oi. Us again? Sorry for busting in late to the party...

here's one of the poor, starving Pud and her Mama (moi) last summer on a hike.


----------



## gottaBgolden

"That sandwich looks much too big for just one person, I'll help!!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I knew I shouldn't have hidden my bisquit in moms sandwich!


----------



## AmbikaGR

I'm only going to say this once so listen very carefully.
There had better be one of those in that great big bag of yours for me or I am going for yours.
What's it going to be???


----------



## FranH

"You do realize that I licked it first"


----------



## Noey

you know I've been thinking of becoming a "search and rescue" dog. Part of that is being able to hide people and keep secrets...I mean find...find...I can't believe your eating on the floor.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

STOP don't take that bite. I see a bug. Better let me check it out. Bring it down here.


----------



## olik

Mom,you can't eat this sandwich!!!I hide a moose poop inside for my snack!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

"after all I do for you, you're just going to sit there and eat that in front of me and not share?? I can't believe it woman..."


----------



## Pudden

olik said:


> Mom,you can't eat this sandwich!!!I hide a moose poop inside for my snack!!!!!


I'll go with this one 

You go, Olik!


----------



## olik

me again? Yippee!.Looking for pictures! Hold on.


----------



## olik

OK,here is one.Sorry for delay,I have a lots of file to look through.


----------



## Noey

no no no, that's the USB port dad and this (i have to laugh) this is where the monitor plugs in. What would you do without me. Now don't forget to turn it on before you call for help next time.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mommy says not to play with the cords Dad. You keep it up and she'll be calling you Sparky.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Serious Dad! I do this all the time! Ready? OK! Let it RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

*Wow....is all the dog hair stuck on the back of that thing mine?.*


----------



## kgiff

"You say you don't need my help, but trust me you do."


----------



## Heidi36oh

Ok dad, let me handle this one!


----------



## Noey

I'm not sure this is a good place to hide moms gift...did you hear that click noise? shhhhhhhhhhhh don't move.


----------



## PJD001

Hey Dad? I think I'm gonna barf!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

Noey said:


> no no no, that's the USB port dad and this (i have to laugh) this is where the monitor plugs in. What would you do without me. Now don't forget to turn it on before you call for help next time.


^^^^^ The first sentence to this was EXACTLY what popped into my head!

I guess good minds think alike


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Hey! Thanks for helping me find my ball. I KNOW it rolled back here. Oh! There it is! Now how do we get out of here? We're STUCK!??

And nobody's coming home for HOURS???? 

Good time for a nap...........


----------



## mybuddy

da mommie! da mommie! i pound da daddy! i pound da daddy!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

mybuddy said:


> da mommie! da mommie! i pound da daddy! i pound da daddy!


 
Oh Budhee, I can just see it ... you wagging and smiling when you found daddy hiding under the desk.... some new and wonderful game to play.


----------



## olik

Ok,here is the winner.Sparky made my day.


fuzzbuzz said:


> Mommy says not to play with the cords Dad. You keep it up and she'll be calling you Sparky.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Sorry everyone! Training day!! I'll post a picture asap.
Thanks for the message olik!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here's the picture!! Have fun with it!!


----------



## Doodle

"Hmmm, lets see here...the hip bone's connected to the thigh bone...."


----------



## Noey

Golden on right: I think you killed it...this is an odd duck.
Golden on left: Let's eat it!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Oh man, you broke the duck!
Let's see, how can I profit from this one?......
Bwahhhhhhaaa!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh No!

You do mouth to mouth on that and and I'll do mouth to ....uh...er...something on this end!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Mmmmmm...... Tastes like chicken!


----------



## ilovemydogs

I think it's dead. What do you think?


----------



## olik

-Dude,do you know what is it?
-nope,but Dad says it's a duck.
-A Duck? No way. He doesn't know what duck is.The duck is furry and have squeaker inside.
-so ,what is that? Hmmmm,a ducks poop!!?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

We have 7 good suggestions. Should I give it another hour or so to pick the winner?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*The winner is.....NOEY *



Noey said:


> Golden on right: I think you killed it...this is an odd duck.
> Golden on left: Let's eat it!


----------



## Noey

:wave: thanks! lets try this one.


----------



## Fidele

I failed driver's ed. - are you SURE I should do this?????


----------



## SamRBailey

I CALLED IT SO BACK OFF!! I'm driving today!


----------



## moverking

Rut, Roh....are those blue flashy lights a _bad _thing?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

I'm giving her 5 more minutes, then I'm leaving without her!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Fun, fun, fun till my mommy takes the car away....


----------



## mm03gn

I can't think of any better way to get it through her head that I am READY FOR THE PARK!!!


----------



## Doodle

Now if everyone will please fasten their seatbelts, we will prepare for take-off....


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"HULLOOOO????? We are ALMOST late for my DINNER..."


----------



## Noey

Fidele said:


> I failed driver's ed. - are you SURE I should do this?????


:wave:
I like this one because Noah has that "questioning" look like "what am I supposed to do." 

You Win!


----------



## Fidele

:dohops - forgot when I posted, that in the off chance I won, I'd have to find a picture:doh:
BRB


----------



## Fidele

hope it's attached! And that someone comes up with something really cute!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Here fishy fishy fishy!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

How much more natural can fish oil get...Come to Papa little fishy.


----------



## olik

ok,this two for launch,and you small ones need to grow until dinner. Yammmm!


----------



## Pudden

*If "raw food diet" means I have to catch it myself, I vote to go back to kibble.*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Pudden said:


> *If "raw food diet" means I have to catch it myself, I vote to go back to kibble.*


That's good!!


----------



## kira

"Ah, yes waiter, I'll have that one in the middle"


----------



## Doodle

Hmmmm, who ordered the fish soup?


----------



## kira

Doodle said:


> Hmmmm, who ordered the fish soup?


That's great, way better than mine!


----------



## Doodle

kira said:


> That's great, way better than mine!


Gotta give my husband credit for that one!


----------



## Murphy1029

Daisy (JoEllen) told me if I stare at them long enough and then DUNK when they least expect it....I could be just as good a fisherdog


----------



## Fidele

Not 10 votes yet, but in the interest of moving on, the winner (a HARD decision!) is: 



Murphy1029 said:


> Daisy (JoEllen) told me if I stare at them long enough and then DUNK when they least expect it....I could be just as good a fisherdog


because that's precisely Cedar's attitude when "fishing"


----------



## Murphy1029

Thank you! I'm looking for a picture now.....


----------



## Murphy1029

Heres the next one:


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"Is there sumfin in ma teef?"


----------



## mm03gn

oh mommy mommy dis bone is soooo good...thank you thank you!!


----------



## olik

What are you saying ,mom,? Slow down on chewing !!!!What that?
P.S>I did try to attend in dogie language,but failed miserable.Have to take classes.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

MINE!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I know you love me even with something stuck to my teeth.


----------



## Doodle

Wanna see? Wanna see? I've got my bone...see? [smoosh (in your face)] Ooops, sorry...wanna see? Wanna see?


----------



## Murphy1029

And the winner is..........



S-Dog's Mom said:


> "Is there sumfin in ma teef?"


----------



## Fidele

Bumping up for S-Dog's Mom to post


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

OOPPS... Sorry everyone, I didn't check my messages last night.
Here goes... better late than never....


----------



## Loboto-Me

Nothin' like a doggy blanket for sweet dreams


----------



## kwalls01

Honest Mom, can't you afford a new blanket? Sheesh Mom Wal-Mart has them on sale


----------



## Doodle

You know, there's no reason why you can't rub my belly while we're laying here. Come on, get that hand moving!


----------



## Muddypaws

Hogs the bed, hogs the pillow and he snores too!


----------



## mm03gn

Would you get off of my couch already?? I'm trying to get some sleep here!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Okay, not quite 10 yet, but for the sake of moving this along....
WINNER: (KWalls01)
"
Honest Mom, can't you afford a new blanket? Sheesh Mom Wal-Mart has them on sale"


----------



## Doodle

Come on guys, don't let this die out...it was too funny. Can we get a picture from our latest winner, KWalls01???


----------



## kwalls01

Ok, sorry my bad! I was out playing with the kids. Here is the photo (please forgive me)


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am a certified Goodyear specialist, trust me.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mommmmmmmmmieeeeee, its stuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle

I found out why the tire went flat (chomp chomp)....


----------



## Muddypaws

No problem lady, I'll have it fixed in a jiffy!


----------



## olik

mom,this steak is slightly rubbish.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Mom, did the orthodontist tell you how long I've got to wear this head gear?


----------



## kwalls01

Good Morning all, and the winner is 




fuzzbuzz said:


> Mommmmmmmmmieeeeee, its stuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks!!! I'm looking for the next pic now.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here it is.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

I saw this move on the last episode of "Jail Break"!


----------



## gottaBgolden

"If I can just flip this lever here...."


.


----------



## mm03gn

Gahh!! Why must you make it so hard for me to get to the cat food??


----------



## Muddypaws

Why don't it open? I've seen her do it a 1000 times.....


----------



## Doodle

They call me Houdini...abra cadabra, poof. Nuts, it's still locked.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Bumping up!


----------



## Noey

fuzzbuzz said:


> Here it is.


go ahead take the picture, do you really think I'm going to display my "real" moves while your in the room?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

There are 6. Do you want me to pick or wait?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

It's been 12 hours...... the WINNER is...... Doodle




Doodle said:


> They call me Houdini...abra cadabra, poof. Nuts, it's still locked.


----------



## Doodle

Wow, thanks! Looking for a picture now....


----------



## Doodle

Okay, here you go....next picture


----------



## mm03gn

Um, excuse me, it's time for you to feed me.


----------



## olik

if I'll dig hard enough i might have Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Loboto-Me

First the water dish... next the ocean!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Mommy... I think it's time for a bigger swimming pool!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

First soak, then manicure


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Pssst....notice anything wrong here Mom? Feet in water dish and they ain't getting wet!


----------



## boomers mom

mom....dad ate my food again...I swear!


----------



## Doodle

Lots of good responses so far. Can we get a couple more? Since a lot of people are on in that later hours, I'll wait until morning to make a decision, if that's alright with you guys....


----------



## Doodle

Ok this was a tough decision...all the captions were really good!!!! THE WINNER IS: GOLDEN MILES' DAD!! 



Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Mommy... I think it's time for a bigger swimming pool!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Doodle said:


> Ok this was a tough decision...all the captions were really good!!!! THE WINNER IS: GOLDEN MILES' DAD!!


Thanks! Tragically I just found out as I got to work, and I don't have any good pictures of Miles on my work computer. It will be later today before i can reply...any one else want to go?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Ok... if you don't mind...

I LOVE this thread! GM's Dad... U pick the winner!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Hey, I can't feel my nose!


----------



## Noey

I know what your thinking "what did he just eat."


----------



## Doodle

We're playing hide-and-seek? Okay, 1,2,3...10! Come out, come out where ever you are!


----------



## Muddypaws

Treesicle - YUM!!


----------



## olik

my tongue stack to my nose.HELP!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Just warming up the nose here.


----------



## kwalls01

Um what was that you were saying about the yellow snow again?


----------



## Kzwicker

Mmmm... yellow snow..


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Since "S Dog's Mom" said I get to pick the winner... I'm going with this one! *Congrats KWALLS*!



kwalls01 said:


> Um what was that you were saying about the yellow snow again?


But now I finally get to post my own!

Let's see what you do with this one!


----------



## Doodle

Well???? Don't just stand there looking at me....belly rub, belly rub, belly rub!!!


----------



## olik

Do I look handsome,cute and smart enough to have a girlfriend?


----------



## Ripley's Mom

"I shouldn't have had that last beer" is Tom's suggestion
"I told you not to put me in water and feed me after midnight" is mine


----------



## Angel_Kody

"You said...play dead right?"


----------



## Muddypaws

Rub my belly, get a free kiss!! :smooch:


----------



## Doodle

Bumping up....can I say that or is that only for the moderators?????


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Ripley's Mom said:


> "I told you not to put me in water and feed me after midnight" is mine


We have a WINNER!!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Here you go!


----------



## olik

-you said go and waste my energy!
-i am doing the waste part!!!


----------



## Swanolck

I drank the drink, where's my wings????


----------



## gottaBgolden

I love these new "easy open" cans!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Red Bull?? I thought it said Budweiser.....


----------



## Fidele

What? You didn't want me to drink it before I brought you the can???


----------



## Doodle

Where's the redemption center? I want to cash this in for 5 cents please.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Well I've got the Red Bull, did you remember the Vodka?


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Well I've got the Red Bull, did you remember the Vodka?


 
We have a *WINNER*! Congratulations _*Golden Miles Dad*_!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Ripley's Mom said:


> We have a *WINNER*! Congratulations _*Golden Miles Dad*_!



I'm getting good at this!

Here's the next one....


----------



## mm03gn

Once he gets a few more of those wobbly pops in him - that crust is MINE!!!


----------



## Doodle

Don't look at me...(Burp)... I don't know who ate your pizza and beer...(Hic)....


----------



## fuzzbuzz

When the room stops spinning, I'll eat that pizza and finish my beer.


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Once I burp I'll have enough room to finish this off...


----------



## Muddypaws

After this "leave it" I better get more then a **** "cookie"!!


----------



## PJD001

Price of one pizza..$8.95
Price of a bottle of beer $2.50
The look on my masters face when he sees me? Priceless!!!


----------



## KodyBear

If I just had a breadstick to go with that!


----------



## gottaBgolden

BEER:uhohIZZA:uhoh:BEER:uhohIZZA--I JUST DON'T KNOW WHICH TO ATTACK FIRST!!


----------



## KodyBear

We are waiting patiently to hear the winner.....


----------



## Pudden

Doodle said:


> Bumping up....can I say that or is that only for the moderators?????


It's a sticky - so no need bumping up. It ain't goin' nowheres...:lol:


----------



## Pudden

I have another one for the pic:

"Any second now I'm gonna use my extendable chameleon tongue..."


----------



## Noey

this is trap...I know it's a trap...keep saying this is a trap...pizza pizza...no, no, this is a trap...


----------



## KodyBear

I hope this thread isnt dying out.....its been so much fun!


----------



## Pudden

we're all waiting, Miles' dad.....


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Muddypaws said:


> After this "leave it" I better get more then a **** "cookie"!!


*WINNER!!!*
Sorry it took so long, I've been at the River where there is no internet.


----------



## Muddypaws

Wow, thanks 

Ok, here's the next one.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Okay Furball, look who has the upper hand now! YOUR mine as soon as Dad looks away.


----------



## Noey

ok you SEE HE IS WALKING ON THE TOP OF THE COUCH! You yelled at me when I walked on the table. WHY ARE YOU NOT YELLIN AT HIM. What's with the "oh, how cute let me grab my camera" crap. This puppy gets away with everything! And if he even thinks about jumping on me...well lets just say he has been warned.


----------



## mm03gn

Shhhh Dad - don't give me away...I'm practicing my sneak attack!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"Haha! I shrunk him with my all powerful stare!"


----------



## kwalls01

Hey when's a puppy suppose to get some Daddy time? Your always next to dad, well I am up here next in line, cause Puppy needs his DADDY time.


----------



## olik

OK,you look on mommy,i look on you,daddy will look on me-circle of life.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

PPPRRRRrrrrRRRRRRrrrrRRRRrrrrrr................


----------



## moverking

Jazz & Jules said:


> PPPRRRRrrrrRRRRRRrrrrRRRRrrrrrr................


Haha, you beat me to it! Exactly what I thought, lolol

"Oh, hello, meow, meow....don't mind me, I'm just on my way to find my catnip mouse, meow."


----------



## KodyBear

I am glad Mom got up to take the picture...... That seat is mine!


----------



## Muddypaws

Thanks all!

The winner is (insert drum roll here)

mm03gn - Congratulations!!!!



mm03gn said:


> Shhhh Dad - don't give me away...I'm practicing my sneak attack!


----------



## mm03gn

I'm on my blackberry @ the grocery store right now...I'll post a pic when I get home in an hour or so


----------



## mm03gn

Alright guys - go nuts!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

So did they hide our birthday presents under there? Huh? Huh? Huh?!


----------



## Muddypaws

Ah-hah, *Finally* - the little rugrat is useful for something.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Your stuck? Here's the deal kid. You give me all your treats for a week and I'll go get Mum.


----------



## olik

golden dust rug in training.


----------



## moverking

olik said:


> golden dust rug in training.


Love this one!

"Of course I'll help you get out. No, no, I won't tell mom, go on - get all the way under.....go on....hehehe, gullible little furball...now where'd he put his Bully stick....


----------



## Doodle

_SEE???_ I told you dust bunnies aren't _REAL_ bunnies. These kids just never listen....


----------



## ilovemydogs

Uh, mom, I think it's time to vacuum under the couch. We've got something growing out of there.


----------



## Jeffer

i remember when i could do that those were they days. Now i have to settle for the top of the couch with the humans what a drag.


----------



## gottaBgolden

O.K., just alittle bit further..you almost have it..


----------



## mm03gn

Here is the WINNER!!!



Jazz & Jules said:


> So did they hide our birthday presents under there? Huh? Huh? Huh?!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Thank You!!!!

Here we go!


----------



## Swanolck

Psssttt, can you spring us, please???????


----------



## Muddypaws

Ok gang, listen up, here's the plan. I'm going to get you out of here but you got to be very very quiet... got it?


----------



## Doodle

Okay kids, time for doggie games. Who wants to go first? One at a time, one-at-a-time!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

"*Oh My God! Did they leave ALL you guys in the dryer too long?"*


----------



## kwalls01

-Aw come on Dad tell us another story about your younger days
-Yeah dad tell us again how you destroyed that mean ol Ally cat
-No dad tell us about the Great Bone that comes around during Halloween.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

kwalls01 said:


> -Aw come on Dad tell us another story about your younger days
> -Yeah dad tell us again how you destroyed that mean ol Ally cat
> -No dad tell us about the Great Bone that comes around during Halloween.


I'm off to bed and won't be able to get back until tomorrow evening so would love to pick a winner now.

All of them, just great! But oh my gosh! I love this one!!! And I really had to laugh since that was Mom peaking in!

Congratulations kwalls! Show us something new!


----------



## kwalls01

Wow thank you, I am at work and the picture that I would love to post is on my home computer. I hope it's ok if I post it when I get home. That should be around Midnigh CDT.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

kwalls01 said:


> Wow thank you, I am at work and the picture that I would love to post is on my home computer. I hope it's ok if I post it when I get home. That should be around Midnigh CDT.


Sounds like a plan! Can't wait to see it! I may have to sneak on here at 2:30 in the morning before getting ready for work just to get a peek!


----------



## kwalls01

With out further delay here is our next photo to caption:


----------



## Fidele

Beware! I am Pup-Dracula (or is that Dogcula?)


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"Why yes, Mr. Producer... I do full-frontal."


----------



## jaireen

por a perly wyt chiny teef, nuffin bits a poochie payst...

sey cheeeeesseeee!!!!!!...


----------



## olik

Thank you card:

Thank you for buying this couch for me.It's fits well and just a right size and color complements my golden fur.Thank you again Mom and Dad.I love you very very much.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

IT'S got my ear! HELP!


----------



## Muddypaws

"Rub my belly, _PUhleeeezzzzeeee_......."


----------



## mm03gn

What are you laughing at?? C'mon what's so freaking funny?? Can't a pup rest in peace?


----------



## Jeffer

no matter how hard i try to get my hair stuck to the couch they can always just wipe it right off


----------



## kwalls01

It's currently 4:10 PM CDT, I would like to run this for another hours or until we get 10 responses. Either way a winner will be announced no later than 5:30 PM CDT.


----------



## AlanK

Hey...what are you lookin at....Im just an old country boy and can lay like this if I want


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Doctor,

I keep hearing these voices in my head and they are telling me to destroy all woobies.


----------



## Doodle

(music playing) I'm too sexy for my fur, too sexy for this couch, so sexy it hurts!


----------



## kwalls01

I have to say the winner is Olik, cause this is exactly her attitude, she thinks it's her couch and her birth right to be up there with or without a human. 



olik said:


> Thank you card:
> 
> Thank you for buying this couch for me.It's fits well and just a right size and color complements my golden fur.Thank you again Mom and Dad.I love you very very much.


----------



## olik

OMG!!!!!!Hold your horses,I am looking!


----------



## olik

here is one.Have fun.


----------



## Doodle

PHEW!!! What died in here??????


----------



## Jeffer

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Pudden

this got the shoebill stork's attention:


----------



## kwalls01

Mom I know your trying to cut cost but seriously you think this is a good substitute for anesthetic? And what do you mean you’re reading the neuter and spade at home for dummies book?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

HUMMM smells like mom.


----------



## mm03gn

oh i love you mommy...i love you mommy...i loveee youuu mommm....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jazz & Jules

I smell much pain in your future with ingrown toenails and corns at the top of the list......


----------



## KodyBear

You can't leave without your shoe now, can you?


----------



## gottaBgolden

LOOK, MOM I'M A DUCK!! QUACK,QUACK


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I am SUCH a great Hider! Mom will NEVER find me here!"


----------



## olik

We have a winner. 


gottaBgolden said:


> LOOK, MOM I'M A DUCK!! QUACK,QUACK


----------



## gottaBgolden

Thanx-Here ya go:


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I am the great Goldini . watch as I AMAZE you with my levitation skills..."


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

After that fateful encounter with an ill-tempered Pine, _*he never peed on a tree again! *_


----------



## mm03gn

I sense I am being tricked. This doesn't seem like a cookie...or a piece of meat. I'm going to eat it anyways, then who will be laughing!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I'm good at volley-pine-cone! Watch me spike it back to the squirrel.


----------



## Noey

ok your taking this "going green" to far, please give me back my milk bones, I recycle my food all the time.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh Mommy! The sky is falling! The sky is falling!


----------



## Kzwicker

What goes up must come down right? Oh shoot.. I better get out of the way..


----------



## Muddypaws

"I got it, I got it - sign me up for the majors Mom"!!


----------



## Doodle

YIKES!!! You pulled the pin! I'll jump on it...oh, wait, just a pine cone...chomp chomp chomp....


----------



## Jeffer

OMG not again i was just in his mouth. I'll tell you everything just don't throw me to the dog again


----------



## gottaBgolden

*You guys make it so hard to pick--*
*The winner is S-Dog's Mom *


S-Dog's Mom said:


> "I am the great Goldini . watch as I AMAZE you with my levitation skills..."


----------



## olik

gottaBgolden said:


> *You guys make it so hard to pick--*
> *The winner is S-Dog's Mom *


just PM her.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

*Cool!*

Okay... Let's see what I can find....

Okay. its a little fuzzy, but I like this one....


----------



## Muddypaws

Singing/howling_ - "The trees are alive with the sound of squirrels...."_


----------



## Jeffer

Hey tree i am done with these leafs drop more


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Can somebody get this stick out of my tooth??*


----------



## olik

is this last year snow? Why it is brown? Did I pee that much?


----------



## ilovemydogs

I wonder if I can catch falling leaves on my tongue.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

MUDDYPAWS--WINNER!
(I can just picture my pup with his best Julie Andrews bark....)

Singing/howling_ - "The trees are alive with the sound of squirrels...."_


----------



## Muddypaws

Thanks, let me find a picture and I'll get it up soon.


----------



## Muddypaws

Ok, here you go.


----------



## olik

come here fishy ,fishy.


----------



## Doodle

You know, I asked for snorkling equipment for Christmas, but they got me a nylabone instead.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Hey look, I'm Daisy!*


----------



## sharlin

"Only thing worse then furballs are leaves!!!"


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Pull Out! Pull Out! You hit a water line!!!!


----------



## Jeffer

Man the zooms make you thirsty


----------



## Noey

I wonder how long I can stay like this before she realizes I need to come up for air and she panics.


----------



## Noey

Random comment: do Goldens have some sort of underwater ability? Noah dunks his head and he is a natural, like he's been doing it forever. My GSD would have died before he got his head wet. Noah snorkels in comparison. I have yet to figure out how he is holding his breath as his mouth is open.


----------



## Muddypaws

The winner is - Noey



Noey said:


> I wonder how long I can stay like this before she realizes I need to come up for air and she panics.


LOL - that is exactly what I was thinking. He has done this ever since his first time in the lake at 8 months. I swear he is part duck. And I wondered the same thing - how do they hold their breath.


----------



## Fidele

Noey said:


> Random comme -nt: do Goldens have some sort of underwater ability? Noah dunks his head and he is a natural, like he's been doing it forever. My GSD would have died before he got his head wet. Noah snorkels in comparison. I have yet to figure out how he is holding his breath as his mouth is open.


 Yes, goldens sort of have underwater ability. Instead of just being a nose with 2 holes in it, the upper outer sides of each nostril is sort of a flap which is closeable & keeps water out - or at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## Doodle

Is Noey around for a new picture?


----------



## VanZweden

so cute


----------



## Noey

was a winner selected?...ok I'm slow. try this.


----------



## Doodle

Watch out! Incoming!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Even in 3D you look weird. Go figure.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Can I look at the eclipse safely with these on, Mom?


----------



## mm03gn

Alright mom, I'm ready for some Animal Planet!


----------



## Muddypaws

_"The things I have to do to humor my peeps.... I better get a *BIG* bone for this one"_


----------



## gottaBgolden

*WOW, that bone looks like I could just reach out and lick it!!*


----------



## Noey

Heading out! you win, :wave:



fuzzbuzz said:


> Even in 3D you look weird. Go figure.


----------



## KodyBear

fuzzbuzz is the winner....!! Lets see what you got.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks!! I'm looking.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here ya go!! :


----------



## Noey

if we just keep working on this I'll have you out in a few days. Do you feel like were being watched?


----------



## Muddypaws

_"I'm gonna tell, no I'm gonna tell..... *MOOOMMMMMM*.....""_


----------



## Jeffer

A _Forbidden Love Alas_, they knew the _love_ they shared was wrong in so many ways.


----------



## Doodle

I can get you.
No you can't.
Yes I can.
Oh no you can't, ha ha.


----------



## mm03gn

If these bars weren't here, I'd totally eat your face right now!


----------



## jnmarr

I'm in here because I ate garbage and cat poop... How's my breath!?


----------



## olik

Golpanzel,Golpanzel,give me your tail!!!!I will free you !!!!!!


----------



## tippykayak

"I'll wait for you!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

I smuggled this file in under my tongue. Everyone will THINK we're kissing, and never notice.... You'll be out in NO time!


----------



## kwalls01

Listen here Wardon, you can't keep me lock up you hear, I'll break out you hear, no lousy Wardon can keep me lock up now you hear.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

And the WINNER IS DOODLE. 



Doodle said:


> I can get you.
> No you can't.
> Yes I can.
> Oh no you can't, ha ha.


----------



## Doodle

Thanks!! Looking for a picture now....


----------



## Doodle

Here's the next picture...and just so no one gets concerned, there was no coffee left in the cup...he was licking the ice cubes at the bottom.


----------



## Noey

I really prefer Starbucks.


----------



## Jeffer

goldens run on dunkins


----------



## ilovemydogs

Coffee! Coffee! Coffee! Coffeeeeeeee!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"Time to make the doughnuts!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

HEY! Who turned out the lights?


----------



## KodyBear

Good to the Last Drop!


----------



## mm03gn

They're laughing at me, aren't they?


----------



## Muddypaws

Dunking a doughnut is sooo much easier with hands.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

Cool, cool, cool, dude, dude.....
"There's an echo, echo, echo, in here, here, here.


----------



## PJD001

There are no donuts in here! I've been ripped off!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I 'Kin DO IT!!!!"


----------



## Doodle

You guys are really good at this...lots of good captions so it was a hard decision, 
but the WINNER IS JEFFER!!!!! :wavey:




Jeffer said:


> goldens run on dunkins


----------



## Jeffer

thnx guys looking right now


----------



## Jeffer

ok guys here you go


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Jeffer said:


>


*"Oh sure ignore me! But when Mommy does this she gets lots of attention!"*


----------



## Rachel's Mom

Jeffer said:


> ok guys here you go


help! I've fallen and can't get up!


----------



## mm03gn

Ohhhhhh daddy I'm dying hereeee!!! I need a cookieee....


----------



## kwalls01

PPPPPLLLLLEEEAAAAASSSSEEEEEEE Play with me, what's a puppy got to do to get someone to play with me?


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Did someone order a Golden sunny side up?


----------



## jnmarr

Jeffer said:


> OMG! This shoe stinks! I am getting sooooo sleeeepy.


----------



## Doodle

Just airing things out....


----------



## Muddypaws

Jeffer said:


>


Rub my belly, rub my belly, rub my belly..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jeffer

and the winner is



FlyingQuizini said:


> Did someone order a Golden sunny side up?


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Oh wow, thanks! How fun! OK. Here's the next challenge!










P.S. Forgive me. I'm not on the computer as much today/tomorrow. I'm at my late-grandmother's house getting it ready for an estate sale. Going to bed now, but I'll try and check in first thing in the morning before getting started cleaning out the garage.

Happy Captioning!


----------



## Muddypaws

"Whaddya mean yer cuttin me off, _'hic'_, I can walk jus fine... jus lemme git outta dis chair... _"hic, burp'_"


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Oh c'mon... only one caption?!?!?


----------



## rictic

meanwhile the umpire, mr g retriever, sat serenely whilst the match point was fought over by tosa of japan and setter of ireland.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Allright, who's the wise guy. Ya doze off for one minute and people gotta mess with you!!*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Hey! I ain't your mother, take your own trash to the container!


----------



## Doodle

[Dog singing] "Sittin' in the mornin' sun, I'll be sittin' when the evening comes....."


----------



## FlyingQuizini

We have a winner!



Muddypaws said:


> "Whaddya mean yer cuttin me off, _'hic'_, I can walk jus fine... jus lemme git outta dis chair... _"hic, burp'_"


----------



## gottaBgolden

Muddypaws, Muddypaws, where for art thou Muddypaws?????


----------



## rictic

Doodle said:


> [Dog singing] "Sittin' in the mornin' sun, I'll be sittin' when the evening comes....."


 
dats otis's best song lol.


----------



## Seadog

Maggie Rose


----------



## Doodle

Just wondering what's happening here? Are we still waiting for a new picture from Muddypaws?


----------



## Noey

Seadog said:


> Maggie Rose


this is a really cool picture. I think I would run from that sea foam as well. It's like a huge bubble bath.


----------



## olik

did anyone Pm Muddypaws?


----------



## Doodle

olik said:


> did anyone Pm Muddypaws?


I just did....


----------



## mm03gn

I think it should just be standard to PM the winner, once you declare it...to keep the thread flowing


----------



## Pudden

meanwhile, here's one to play with: (just ignore once muddypaws has posted):


----------



## AlanK

Pudden said:


> meanwhile, here's one to play with: (just ignore once muddypaws has posted):


Sure I was drinking.....but I wasn't flying that thing.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

NOW do you believe I found a plane?


----------



## KodyBear

I never said I could fly! The "A" in AKC does not stand for Aviation Kennel Club!! :0)


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Can I take it home mom? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!


----------



## mm03gn

are you kidding me?? you want me to tow THAT???


----------



## Doodle

Anchorage (not Houston), we have a problem....


----------



## Jeffer

you want me to fetch WHAT!?!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I knew I could jump HIGH, but I didn't mean to knock the PLANE out of the sky!
..oops...."


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"What? I heard you say somthing' 'bout catchin' a plane. Why can't I?"


----------



## olik

Mom,i hope you got a good deal on our new vehicle.Get a shovel and start digging!!!! Well,I'll help you.


----------



## Pudden

:lol:, well, since muddypaws is out of town , in the interest of keeping the threat going, I'll just declare a winner to the plane pic and then we can have the next one.

I'll go with Alan K:

*Sure I was drinking.....but I wasn't flying that thing.*


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Come on Alan! Or I'm going to have to post one of my favorites for captions!


----------



## Muddypaws

Pudden said:


> :lol:, well, since muddypaws is out of town , in the interest of keeping the threat going, I'll just declare a winner to the plane pic and then we can have the next one.
> 
> I'll go with Alan K:
> 
> *Sure I was drinking.....but I wasn't flying that thing.*


Hi everyone - I want to apologize for delaying the contest. I was out of town at my sister's wedding and have been so busy I didn't get a chance to look at the computer. We got back late Sunday and yesterday was so crazy I barely had the chance to turn around.

The wedding was beautiful, the flight bouncy and long and my puppies are home and happy (a little clingy too).

Again, I am so sorry to have delayed the posting. Glad you went ahead with a new pic.

v


----------



## AlanK

OK sorry it took all day to get back here ....Here ya go! Not quite as thrilling as a plane crash but you all have seen this before!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"_The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog_. Grrrr. Stupid typing exercise. I'll show *you* who's a lazy dog!"


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

"psst... did you know _stewardesses_ is the longest word that can be typed with only the left hand?"


"Just thougth you may want to know... "


"Can I have a cookie?"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Oh good, dad left his laptop on. Time to check Golden Forum and see what he's been up to.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Yes! Still high bidder on the dog bones!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Hmmmm, all I need is a credit card and that truckload of dog biscuits is on its way.


----------



## Doodle

Ergonomically designed??? For whom????


----------



## mm03gn

Lonely red male, looking for female...
Must enjoy running through the forest, chasing birds and playing fetch.


----------



## Doodle

mm03gn said:


> Lonely red male, looking for female...
> Must enjoy running through the forest, chasing birds and playing fetch.


Oh Melissa, that's a good one!!!!


----------



## AlanK

Even if we do not get 10 replies I'll pick the winner @ 6:00pm eastern.


----------



## Muddypaws

Ok, hit send and ... there goes the special formula for Bush's baked beans.


----------



## Dog

AlanK said:


> Even if we do not get 10 replies I'll pick the winner @ 6:00pm eastern.


???? When is that? ????


----------



## AlanK

Dog said:


> ???? When is that? ????


I keep forgetting we we have people from all over the world who love it here

I am in GMT -5:00 eastern US / Canada time zone. 

*Greenwich Mean Time* (*GMT*) is a term originally referring to mean solar time at the Royal Observatory in Greenwich, London. It is regularly used to refer to Coordinated Universal Time (UTC) when this is viewed as a time zone, especially by bodies connected with the United Kingdom, such as the BBC World Service,[1] the Royal Navy, the Met Office and others, although strictly UTC is an atomic time scale which only approximates GMT to within a second. It is also used to refer to Universal Time (UT), which is a standard astronomical concept used in many technical fields and is referred to by the phrase Zulu time.


Any way I declare Mellisa the winner..Thanks to all who responded.

I do not ever want to win this again because It to difficult to pick a winner with all the great responses



mm03gn said:


> *Lonely red male, looking for female...*
> *Must enjoy running through the forest, chasing birds and playing fetch*.


I will PM Melissa


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Muddypaws said:


> Ok, hit send and ... there goes the special formula for Bush's baked beans.


OMG It does look like Duke!! LOL


----------



## mm03gn

Wow, thanks Alan! I have been having a crappy day, and winning this really cheered me up!

Here's the next picture


----------



## Doodle

It's Mighty Dog!!!


----------



## olik

air-force-1 , open for landing.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mommieeeeeeee's home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Just stand right there Mom! I can jump over you! Really I can!


----------



## rictic

FIRE IN THE HOLD!

the end of the big blue kennel with the rocket launcher on top.


----------



## KodyBear

Come and get it........dinner time!!!


----------



## Noey

you really think I'm going to stop don't you.


----------



## mm03gn

C'mon guys...give me a few more, and I'll pick a winner when I get home from work


----------



## Pudden

*wait, Mom! Is that an ice cream cone you're holding?*


----------



## mm03gn

Jazz & Jules said:


> Just stand right there Mom! I can jump over you! Really I can!


I have declared this to be the winner!!


----------



## KodyBear

You all are too good! Lets get some new winners.....its always the same people!  Give us amateurs a shot! lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh goodness! Been waiting to show the perfect photo as well!!!!

So here goes..........


----------



## AlanK

Please... please... say you didn't have beans for supper!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

LOL! Cute Alan!

My thoughts were: Better to burp and taste it than to fart and waste it!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"You smell steaks on the grill? HUM, I can only smell your butt."


----------



## AlanK

fuzzbuzz said:


> "You smell steaks on the grill? HUM, I can only smell your butt."


ROFLMAO.....:roflmao:


----------



## KodyBear

fuzzbuzz said:


> "You smell steaks on the grill? HUM, I can only smell your butt."


 
:You_Rock_ at this contest!!! That is sooooooooo funny!!


----------



## Pudden

Golden Retriever wind tunnel :lol:


----------



## AlanK

Bumping for more imput..... this one has some serious funny potential stuff.


----------



## PJD001

You could have at least waited til we got in the car so everyone could appreciate it!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh Jazz, You just farted My Ears Back! Whewwww...My Eyes are Watering n I habe dis Yucky Taste in my Moufh!


----------



## WLR

....................


----------



## WLR

Pudden said:


> meanwhile, here's one to play with: (just ignore once muddypaws has posted):


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Hey mom, Think Piper & WLR can use this?


----------



## Daisybones

I told you I'm not a doctor...oh, wait... a... minute... wait. Yep, NOW I see what you mean.


----------



## Doodle

Oh man, wait until tonight! Mom and Dad aren't going to be happy when you start flapping the sheets tonight!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Daisybones said:


> I told you I'm not a doctor...oh, wait... a... minute... wait. Yep, NOW I see what you mean.


Oh my gosh! This one is going to stick in my mind forever! WINNER DECLARED!


----------



## Daisybones

*caption competition*

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so excited. I won, I won!!! Ok here is mine.


----------



## Doodle

Who put bitter apple on the salad????


----------



## Jazz & Jules

ACK! I think I just figured out what I was stepping on when I peed at o'dark-thirty this morning!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

YUCK! That bug sucked! Nasty little creature.


----------



## olik

hey you little ant,get of my stick!!!!It's mine and i mean it!!!!!


----------



## Doodle

Hey guys, don't forget about our caption competition! I guess I'm just a die-hard to want to keep it going....


----------



## olik

where is everyone? come on people!!!!!


----------



## Fidele

I love this thread - just not creative enough to think of captions - sure hope somebody wins this one & we get another fantastic picture up soon!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

EWW...this stick is spoiled, better check the expiration date on that one.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Too...Much...Peanut Butter!*


----------



## cyman1964uk

"Thith thtick ith jutht toooooo thticky!"

Hope I win ... I got a great one of Abs for this thread ...


----------



## Daisybones

cyman1964uk said:


> "thith thtick ith jutht toooooo thticky!"
> 
> hope i win ... I got a great one of abs for this thread ...


 we have a winner!!!!!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Thanks Jillian! Sorry if I put a bit of 'leverage' into my posting, but I'd love to see what folks can dream up for this pic ...


----------



## Fidele

Oh, my! I can't think of a caption, but you're right, it's a great pic for the more creative minds out there! Can't wait to see what comes up!


----------



## Doodle

Watering the wild flowers....doggie style!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Elvis sighting caught on film! Singing, "A Whole Lot of Shaking Going On."


----------



## Doodle

Okay, I've got another one, but don't count both since I made 2 entries...hubby thought up this one and I thought it was cute:

"What's with all the bugs??? Here, this will fix 'em!"


----------



## Dog

For growling out loud can someone turn off the tap!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Golden Retriever mating call, UK style!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Great responses, folks! I think I'm supposed to wait for another 5. Keep posting!


----------



## olik

don't tell anyone but i did took a class of Hawaiian dance.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Shake , Rattle & Roll!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Sure is lot of dew out this morning!!*


----------



## cyman1964uk

OK, just 2 more captions, guys ...


----------



## Dog

They warn you about ticks but, do they tell you what to do to when you get wet!!!


----------



## Dog

"Flashdance" chicks can't compete with me!!


----------



## cyman1964uk

Dog said:


> For growling out loud can someone turn off the tap!!!


This is my choice for best caption.

Over to you ... Dog and congrats! You get to post the next pic ...


----------



## Dog

Dog said:


> "Flashdance" chicks can't compete with me!!


I was looking for the edited version of Irene Cara during her "dance routine when the water falls on her" but this would do!!


----------



## Dog

Just find out a few minutes ago that I won!!!
I will post my photo ASAP.


----------



## Dog

*Too many to choose from so I went for the latest that puzzled me (taken yesterday)!!*








[/IMG]


----------



## Doodle

Anybody home??? I know I saw that chipmunk run in here....


----------



## Jazz & Jules

And you take THAT Mr. Tree because I AM the Mightiest Stick Hunter of them all!


----------



## cyman1964uk

"Not much of a walking stick, are ya?"


----------



## mm03gn

This is considered cute right?? The more cute things I do on our walk - the more treats and attention I get later...you watching ma??


----------



## Dog

*If boys can do it so can I!!!*

PS: I presume I am not allow to comment on my own pics but I couldn't resist. :bowl::bowl::bowl: Sorry if I have broken any rules, it's my first time on this competion...:wave:


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Who stole my beer?!?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

You know, ya have to take time to stop and smell the tree trunks .


----------



## Jazz & Jules

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> You know, ya have to take time to stop and smell the tree trunks .


LOL! Cute!


----------



## Pudden

Dog said:


> *If boys can do it so can I!!!*
> 
> PS: I presume I am not allow to comment on my own pics but I couldn't resist. :bowl::bowl::bowl: Sorry if I have broken any rules, it's my first time on this competion...:wave:


 
I think the only rule here is to have fun :lol:


----------



## Pudden

"I thought you looked attractive from a distance...but now that I got a closer look, never mind. I'd rather hump my doggie bed."

(oh me dog..I just did the thousandth post on this thread...who woulda thunk it would last that long )


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Well dang, nothing here. Humm, think I'll stick to the kitchen counter.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*98..99..100..ready or not here I come!!!*

IMG]


----------



## Jazz & Jules

gottaBgolden said:


> *98..99..100..ready or not here I come!!!*
> 
> IMG]


Now THAT'S a good one!!!!!! Sure am glad I don't have to vote on this one! LOL!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*98..99..100..ready or not here I come!!!*

I agree, that's good!!


----------



## mylissyk

Cute pic! 

"Oh Lord, please let there be a lake around the bend."


----------



## gottaBgolden

mylissyk said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> "Oh Lord, please let there be a lake around the bend."


That's a good one-I was trying to think of a prayer one too but could find the right words!


----------



## olik

come out,come out whatever you are!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

olik said:


> come out,come out whatever you are!!!


That's another good one!! Y'll are good!


----------



## Ruby'sMyGem

"Spread um?" Honest Officer, that stuff isn't mine. The cat is trying to frame me.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*DOG--we need a winner!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Just PM'd Dog. *


----------



## Dog

gottaBgolden said:


> *98..99..100..ready or not here I come!!!*
> 
> IMG]


This is my choice for best caption.
"YO" gottaBgolden!! Congratulation... (no wander you were so impatient 
Your turn to post the next photo.


----------



## gottaBgolden

Sorry guys been away from computer. Here's a pic. I'm going away for the weekend so if we get 10 after I leave tomorrow morning, I'll pick a winner when I get back!! Have fun!


----------



## AlanK

Jake...Elwood....Eat your heart out.


----------



## Pudden

Now all I need is a seeing-eye human


----------



## Doodle

"Georgia......georgia..........the whole day through Just an old sweet song....."


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Move over Blues Brother's, here I came!


----------



## LizShort

gottaBgolden said:


> Sorry guys been away from computer. Here's a pic. I'm going away for the weekend so if we get 10 after I leave tomorrow morning, I'll pick a winner when I get back!! Have fun!




What the heck?!?!?!?!?!!!! Last thing I remember was eating that rubber biscuit. When I wake up I'm wearing this hat and these sunglasses and have a compulsion to ride around in a black Cadillac and tell everyone "I'm on a mission from gaad..." What happened???


----------



## Finn's Fan

Yo, Fredo....I gotta guy I need you to whack!


----------



## Noey

This is the best disguise! I'm sure they will have no idea which golden I am.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Finn's Fan said:


> Yo, Fredo....I gotta guy I need you to whack!


Love it!! :bowl:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

":--pipe: "I'm a soul man"


----------



## olik

The Godfather in training.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Great captions guys, let's get a couple more this morning so I can pick a winner b4 I leave for the weekend!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

Finn's Fan said:


> Yo, Fredo....I gotta guy I need you to whack!



You got it Finn's Fan--show us what you got!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Just PM'ed Finn's Fan.*


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Oops, sorry I wasn't paying attention*

Here's the current entry


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

"Peek a boo.... I see you"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I don't need to go in my crate. HONEST, Mom... I'll just stay in bed ALL DAY..."


----------



## olik

Rapunzel's new hair due.


----------



## mm03gn

Can we just go one afternoon without you sticking that thing in my face?? Is that too much to ask??


----------



## Noey

It's an inner calling, I really want to be a nun, you have to understand it's a huge life choice I'm making.

(yes now I have to go confess)


----------



## ilovemydogs

Boy, it's a good thing nobody can see me under here!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

You woke me for THIS!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*For the Frampton fans out there:*

*"Who's wine?, what wine?, where the hell did I die?...Do you,you..feel like I do?"*


----------



## Doodle

Where's the toga party?????


----------



## Finn's Fan

In the interest of moving things along, the winner is Noey! The funny thing is Finn would love the life of a nun, quiet and contemplative, until some knuckles needed rapping

It's an inner calling, I really want to be a nun, you have to understand it's a huge life choice I'm making.

(yes now I have to go confess)


----------



## Noey

hmmmm try this
:wave:


----------



## Doodle

No pooping please!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

" Golden Mosh Pit"


----------



## Finn's Fan

A practice session for the "Official Pillow Testing Contest" (but someone forgot to tell the contestants they must use real pillows)


----------



## KodyBear

It's a Lazy day.....I dont wanna go out and play!


----------



## olik

Golden potpie!


----------



## rictic

and they called it puppy loooo oooo oo ve.


----------



## Noey

:wave:


rictic said:


> and they called it puppy loooo oooo oo ve.



Winner! I think this pictures was hard, but it is a big pile of puupy love.


----------



## olik

I just PM to Otis Daddy!


----------



## rictic

weeeeeeeeeeee i won summat lol.

ok here goes, not otis bit deserves a caption


----------



## Dog

Who needs training? Yoga is much more relaxing!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

AHHHHHHHHHH nothing like a day at the spa to make a woman feel beautiful!


----------



## Finn's Fan

They call me Lawrence of Arabia! I've got the togs, now I just need the camel


----------



## OriJames

Hehe. had to get in on the action here...

"For a quarter, I also do a Steve Urkel impression."


----------



## kgiff

"Are you coming back anytime soon?"


----------



## kwalls01

I yam the Dogaloma, now pet me and you'll feel nice and relax. I know I will.


----------



## Doodle

Okay, so how do you get this magic carpet to fly????


----------



## olik

new improved Bush beans commercial:Tell me you secret recipe!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

If I close my eyes, maybe the neighbor dogs won't see the humiliation I have to endure!


----------



## hollyk

Luke just feel the force.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I know we only submit one but this just run throught my head! 

Beam me up Scotty! This earthling is NUTS!


----------



## rictic

ok sorry for being so late we went to a dog show and were late back.

i gotta pick hollyk as she got the star wars connection i seen when i found the pic.

over to you holly.


----------



## hollyk

EEKK... I won.... I'm at work and working until early evening (and on the west coast) if someone else wants to post to keep things moving go ahead. If not I will when I arrive home tonight.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

rictic said:


>


*The Hare Krishna's are SERIOUSLY getting lax on entry qualifications!*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> *The Hare Krishna's are SERIOUSLY getting lax on entry qualifications!*


:lol: That's funny!!! LOL :--big_grin:


----------



## hollyk

I haven't posted a Pic before... I hope this works. ( Only took me an hour to figure it out).










This is Winter, my pup, and her BBF Maddie a BMD.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

hollyk said:


> .


Hmmm... needs Garlic!


----------



## rictic

i do enjoy a bit of leg: but i'm a breast man myself.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

HUshhhh, I'm taking your pulse.


----------



## gottaBgolden

"you put your right paw in, you take your right paw out, you put your right paw in and I'll shake it all about....."


----------



## LullaBelle

Say Uncle!


----------



## LizShort

Hmmm... tastes like chicken.


----------



## hollyk

Any other captions?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Full Nelson....Golden style


----------



## hollyk

I'm off to puppy class so, the winner is My Golden Charlie Full Nelson Golden Style.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

wow, thanks!!

here you go....


----------



## Doodle

Can you check and see if I've been flossing correctly?


----------



## mm03gn

C'mmmmoooonnn!!! Just give me one piece...there is so much food up there....pleasssseee??? I'm starving!


----------



## olik

Mom,do you think it's time for me to have braces?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*...and THIS is my impression of the English Bulldog.*


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

bumping for more captions


----------



## LizShort

gottaBgolden said:


> *...and THIS is my impression of the English Bulldog.*


And the change shall take you when the moon is full in the sky. Beware the werebeast as one bite will change you... forever.


----------



## jnmarr

[/QUOTE]

OMGAWD!!! I thwallowed my upper plate!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

You all have some good captions so far!!
Will check back in the am and pick a winner


----------



## LullaBelle

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## esSJay

Would you still love me if I looked like this?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Not sure if I'll be around this evening so here is the winner!!




jnmarr said:


>


OMGAWD!!! I thwallowed my upper plate!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## jnmarr

Awe, Thank you! Here you.. knock yourselves out. I will post a winner in 24 hours... :crossfing


----------



## Doodle

How long does it take for these things to hatch????


----------



## olik

Interesting poop colors!!!!I wounder what i ate for dinner?


----------



## LullaBelle

Maybe if I stay perfectly still I'll just blend right in.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

What kind of chickens lay multi-color plastic eggs? AND they're empty to boot!


----------



## KodyBear

With me in this basket.....who needs a Golden EGG?


----------



## mm03gn

You've got to be kidding me! This is NOT more comfy than my bed!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

The Golden Goose has been replaced


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

_"Hey! I thought there was supposed to be treats in these things! I've been Dooped!"_


----------



## jnmarr

Bumping up for a few more.. will pick a winner in 4 hours.. You folks are SO good at this!


----------



## Finn's Fan

A tisket, a tasket,
A puppy in a basket,
I hope my people fetch me quick
Or I will blow a gasket


----------



## Dog

You'd think they'd know the difference between a bunny and a doggy!!!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Finn's Fan said:


> A tisket, a tasket,
> A puppy in a basket,
> I hope my people fetch me quick
> Or I will blow a gasket


 
now that's cute!!


----------



## jnmarr

[/QUOTE]

Here's the WINNER! Lots of good ones this time! 



Finn's Fan said:


> A tisket, a tasket,
> A puppy in a basket,
> I hope my people fetch me quick
> Or I will blow a gasket


----------



## Finn's Fan

*June 19th caption contest photo*

Here's today's submission:


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

"ToTo, I don't think we're in Kansas anymore!"


----------



## jnmarr

Just my luck.. I no sooner get the monkeys off my back and Santa hops on! :doh:


----------



## fuzzbuzz

If the guys at the dog park see this picture I'm dead meat.


----------



## olik

just wait until you done with pictures,you will never see this monkeys again(evil laugh)


----------



## Doodle

I don't have to pull the sleigh, do I ?


----------



## jnmarr

How long before we know a winner?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Does this scarf make me look odd??*


----------



## Finn's Fan

jnmarr, tag, you're it! The winning caption is: Just my luck.. I no sooner get the monkeys off my back and Santa hops on!


----------



## jnmarr

Thank you! Here you go... 













Will post a winner in 24.5 hours.... noon, EST.


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

That's a pretty good sit-stay, but you're making us look bad. We must do something to distract you...
Maybe if we mess with the little ones, the big one will break form!


----------



## Doodle

Dog on the right: Sniff, lick, nudge..."Hmmm what do you make of this? They look kind of like you."
Dog on the left: They're imposters!!!!


----------



## olik

Dude!!!You smell kind of funky!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay

"Keep licking, I think there's peanut butter underneath!"


----------



## Jazz & Jules

It's gonna be dark soon! We must hurryndfigure out how to turn this thing on!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Hey, when do you think they'll start to play with us?


----------



## jnmarr

Bumping up... 45 minutes..


----------



## jnmarr

And the winner is.....














Doodle! 



Doodle said:


> Dog on the right: Sniff, lick, nudge..."Hmmm what do you make of this? They look kind of like you."
> Dog on the left: They're imposters!!!!


----------



## Doodle

Wow, thanks! Sorry for the delay...I've been burried at work and I don't have any pictures here...I'll be heading home shortly and I'll post one as soon as I get there.


----------



## Doodle

Ok, here's the next picture...


----------



## cham

Are you sure this is the way to play with this? Mom, Mom, are you there?


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Simon Says: Put your whoopie cushion in your mouth.......


----------



## Dog

Why did they buy me that silly toy? I can't play with it because I CAN'T see!!


----------



## Muddypaws

"Hi Officer, would you like a doughnut?"


----------



## ilovemydogs

Hey, who turned out the lights?


----------



## olik

You said we are going to play hide and seek.You count,i am hiding.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

_*"I prefer the jelly-filled kind"*_


----------



## esSJay

_"You put your muzzle in, you take your muzzle out,_
_you put your muzzle in and you shake it all about,_
_you do the hokey pokey and you turn yourself around,_
_that's what is all about!"_


----------



## Doodle

*And the winner is.....*

Tough decision, but the winner is......cham!!!!



cham said:


> Are you sure this is the way to play with this? Mom, Mom, are you there?


----------



## cham

Ok, have fun with this one!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Move and your dead meat. Now say 'Uncle'.


----------



## Doodle

Whew...you need a bath!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Flash me will ya?


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oh, you meant the OTHER balls


----------



## esSJay

Yup, you were definitely neutered!


----------



## olik

don't even think about!!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"Um... I HATE to be the bearer of bad news... but, DUDE! You're MISSING something!!!"


----------



## LullaBelle

Don't even THINK of farting in my face again!


----------



## cham

And the winner is... S-Dog's Mom. You are up next!!!!!!!!!!!!




S-Dog's Mom said:


> "Um... I HATE to be the bearer of bad news... but, DUDE! You're MISSING something!!!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

Tickle, tickle, tickle...I got yer belly!


----------



## gottaBgolden

OOOPS!- sorry, didn't see there was already a winner.:doh:


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

*Cool!*

Okay, thanks, guys....

Here we go.....


----------



## gottaBgolden

Why'd ya go and throw it out THAT far for!!


----------



## mm03gn

You jump in first mom, I'll be right behind you!


----------



## olik

I am only for real ducks,you know!!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle

Okay, I can do this, I just have to get ready. Yup, I can do this...ready....set....jump!!!!!!!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

"ok, last one to the ball buys the treats!"


----------



## cham

Ahhhh Mom, the water looks awfully cold!


----------



## LullaBelle

Hmm... Maybe I'll save myself a trip if I say I'm afraid of sharks.


----------



## Jerseygirl

' Maybe when I close my eyes the water isn't that deep'


----------



## Muddypaws

Hey - that's my ball out there!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Mom, I'll catch up to you after my "dog nap!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

*Winner!*

Golden Miles Dad:
"ok, last one to the ball buys the treats!" 

(you must know my dog- he'd be there in 2 seconds FLAT!)


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

S-Dog's Mom said:


> Golden Miles Dad:
> "ok, last one to the ball buys the treats!"
> 
> (you must know my dog- he'd be there in 2 seconds FLAT!)


Thanks S-Dog's Mom!

Here's our next contender!


----------



## LullaBelle

I am SO going to be America's Next Top Dog Model.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Look Mom, no cavities!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

The Power of Christ compells you!


----------



## olik

the powerful white smile-check
the gorgeous coat-check-i am ready for dating.


----------



## Wendy427

Hee Hee, it's MY bed today!


----------



## Muddypaws

Smile - you're on Candid Camera!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

We have aWINNER!



Ripley's Mom said:


> The Power of Christ compells you!


----------



## esSJay

hahaha 
I didn't even see that one when reading through them earlier!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

*Halloween Puppy Pic 2006*

Here is an early photo of Ripley the fall we brought her home...


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Oh hell, I hope this isn't what I'll be retrieving."


----------



## Dog

A helping hand is fair dues but he's cheating!!! Two hands mean what?!?


----------



## Muddypaws

Hey! This is my back scratcher, go find your own.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

"Fine! Take It!".... "I know where another one is! Mua Ha Ha Ha!!!!!"


----------



## Pudden

"Come now, Ripley, I know you didn't like grandma, but was this really necessary?!"


----------



## Ripley's Mom

*Winner*

We have a winner... Loved all the comments...



Golden Miles' Dad said:


> "Fine! Take It!".... "I know where another one is! Mua Ha Ha Ha!!!!!"


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Here is our next contestant...


----------



## Doodle

This is my shar pei imitation. How am I doin' Dad?


----------



## Fidele

bumping up


----------



## olik

i keep telling my parents :"this chair is to small for me.I need a new one!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"I called it first. I'm in it. So turn off the lights, put the camera away and let me take a nap."


----------



## gottaBgolden

I guess it's time to lay off the treats...I swear I fit the LAST time I laid here!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*You are the WINNER!*



fuzzbuzz said:


> "I called it first. I'm in it. So turn off the lights, put the camera away and let me take a nap."


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*This one was great too!*



gottaBgolden said:


> I guess it's time to lay off the treats...I swear I fit the LAST time I laid here!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks Dean!!! I am trying to post the next picture but I'm having a problem. It's on the way.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here it is. :


----------



## esSJay

"I swear, if you leave another hickey I will NOT be impressed!"


----------



## olik

Take it easy girl,i love you too!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"Do you think Mom's getting the HINT that we're HUNGRY???!!!"


----------



## FishinBuddy

"Oh my god she is right above us!"


----------



## Noey

What? I'm just giving him a hug. You know how much I love the puppy. No, I'm not biting...it's a hug.


----------



## Doodle

One wrong move and this ear is mine!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

WINNER IS esSJAY !!!!!!!!!!! 



esSJay said:


> "I swear, if you leave another hickey I will NOT be impressed!"


----------



## esSJay

yay! Here is your next photo!

It's not very clear but both of their eyes are closed!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"On the count of 3, we open our eyes, turn around, jump her and take the treats. 1-2-"


----------



## Doodle

...(pant, pant, pant)...we just have to...(pant, pant, pant)...catch our breath...(pant, pant, pant)...then we can...(pant, pant, pant)...go swim again!!!


----------



## esSJay

Bumping up
I've only got 4 hours till I leave for camping for the weekend!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I know we're wet... Mom's gonna KILL us! I know... if we close our eyes, she can't see us! Quick! here she comes!!!"


----------



## esSJay

S-Dog's Mom said:


> "I know we're wet... Mom's gonna KILL us! I know... if we close our eyes, she can't see us! Quick! here she comes!!!"


S-Dog's mom is the winner!  

Happy weekend everyone, I'm off camping!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

*Sorry, guys!*

I had a softball tourney all weekend, and didn't get a chance to check my messages.

Here you go-- I'll pick a winner in the morning, I'm POOPED!!!


----------



## esSJay

No time to talk, I'm on my way to China!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

While you're taking a break Dad, I'll dig the hole for the next shrub. Here I go!


----------



## olik

Let me show you guys how it can be done professionally.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*....and that shrub goes right THERE!*


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

In the interest of moving this along, this time, I'm picking the most ACCURATE caption.

FUZZBUZZ: "
While you're taking a break Dad, I'll dig the hole for the next shrub. Here I go! "

In actuality, Simon did a GREAT job of starting the holes- once John began to dig, he'd jump right in and start digging. 
Although, I think if we'd let him, he'd end up in China!

Thanks guys!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks S-Dog!!! I'll be posting soon.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here ya go!!! :wave:


----------



## gottaBgolden

*...and THIS is how Santas reindeer takeoff!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*...and THIS is how Santas reindeer takeoff!*


----------



## olik

stay and listen.First you run like crazy and jump on mom and give her a wet kiss,second -you run around and roll in the dirty snow and give mom another kiss-and trust me -she love this,and,no,she is not going to get mad on you.Go head,try!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

It's been well over 24 hours and there are only 2 for me to pick from. To keep the thread alive.......

WINNER IS....gottaBgolden 




gottaBgolden said:


> *...and THIS is how Santas reindeer takeoff!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Thanx, Fuzzbuzz!*
*Here ya go guys:*


----------



## olik

it's no place like home,its no place like home....


----------



## Noey

shhhhhhhhh if you move, it moves. It's been following me all over the place. I just caught it, I'm not sure what to do....don't move.


----------



## esSJay

This giant ball won't let me play with it!


----------



## Fidele

I don't have a caption, but that's a precious picture!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

It followed me home. HONEST! Can I keep it???

(and I agree, that IS a great picture!)


----------



## kira

You only got me ONE???!!!


----------



## Doodle

Huh? What d'ya mean it's for the party?


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

"*THIS* is why they call me the *PARTY ANIMAL*!! "


----------



## mikejr

"I caught it Dad!. It... it tried to get away but I caught it! Look at me Dad, look at me I caught it!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

You guys have some good ones so far--I'll pick a winner in the morning so keep'em coming!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

And the winner is:



kira said:


> You only got me ONE???!!!


It was a tough decision but this one suits her attitude at the time of the pic--Lucy LOVES balloons and REALLY likes it when "brother" gets the big bunches of them!


----------



## kira

Yay!

Ok guys here's mine (if humans aren't allowed in the pictures let me know and I have another great one )


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

DUDE... One word.... LISTERINE! That's some SERIOUSLY BAD human-breath!


----------



## Doodle

Mine's longer than yours....


----------



## esSJay

And this is my Gene Simmons impression! How'd I do?


----------



## Noey

Your were right! our faces froze...now what? Moms going to be so mad.


----------



## olik

yaack,dad!!!!Did you ate my sardines for dinner?


----------



## kira

Noey said:


> Your were right! our faces froze...now what? Moms going to be so mad.


They were all funny, but I particularly love this one!!! 

My personal caption for the picture was "ew, dude, you PROMISED no tongue!"

Can't wait to see the next picture!


----------



## olik

How about send PM to the winner to keep this tread going.


----------



## Noey

hmmm, limited images handy, lets try this


----------



## Doodle

Ah this is the life...nap time, my tennis ball, and a pedicure to boot!


----------



## olik

must stay hydrated even during nap time.


----------



## mm03gn

I know mom means well - but this pool just isn't cutting it for me anymore. When I wake up, there had better be an adequate one ready for me!


----------



## esSJay

You can lead a puppy to water but you can't make him drink!


----------



## LizShort

After another long night at the water cooler, his friends took a picture of him to prove what had happened the night before. Talk about a rude awakening... not to mention the headache...


----------



## Wendy427

hmmm, let's see if the puppy will pee. :uhoh:

(Now I never played pranks in school, but I've heard that placing a sleeping person's hand in water will make him/her pee!)


----------



## Dog

The swelling should go down by the time I wake up!


----------



## Dog

Wendy427 said:


> (Now I never played pranks in school, but I've heard that placing a sleeping person's hand in water will make him/her pee!)


I heard that too and saw it done in numerous tv programs including "House".


----------



## mdoats

The morning after at the Kappa Gamma Golden house.


----------



## Noey

mdoats said:


> The morning after at the Kappa Gamma Golden house.


This is my winner!

He played hard and crashed. He loves hugging the water bowl.:wave:


----------



## Wendy427

Dog said:


> I heard that too and saw it done in numerous tv programs including "House".


GREAT show, House!


----------



## Dog

Wendy427 said:


> GREAT show, House!


Yes, I am totally addicted to Hugh Laurie's performance as a serious actor in House MD. I never liked him as the comedian in Blackadder (UK) etc..


----------



## olik

it was a great picture!!!!


----------



## mdoats

Yea! I won something. Okay here's my photo. Caption away.


----------



## olik

New,improved,Golden mop in action.No handle required.Just for one payment of $29.99 this mop will spread dirt for you as many possible ways yo can think about.But wait,if you call 1800-mopthedirt in next 30 min. you will get a bucket of dirt for free.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*AAAA,Help,I lost my head!!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

<<<<<bump>>>>>


----------



## olik

bump,bump.Where is everyone???


----------



## LizShort

It came to pass that the aliens chose to leave one of their own on the planet. Where ever the creature touched, the ground was scorched. This alien might have looked beautiful and friendly, but everyone who petted him found themselves turned to a heap of ash very quickly there after. It wasn't long before the aliens were able to take over this small blue green planet.


----------



## gottaBgolden

olik said:


> bump,bump.Where is everyone???


 
I know, I think everyones on vacation! I would hate for this thread to die, it's a blast!!


----------



## Ambesi

New Yoga Pose: Which End's Which


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I've got my back, you scratch my belly.


----------



## esSJay

This is my impression of a guinea pig!


----------



## Doodle

I'm planning early for Halloween...this is my headless doggie costume (you know, like the headless horseman? get it? huh? get it?)


----------



## mdoats

Waiting for 3 more captions before I declare a winner!


----------



## FishinBuddy

Caption 
" I TOLD you he could roll over!"


----------



## mm03gn

If I stay very very still they will never notice me here!! Silly humans!!


----------



## mdoats

Bumping. Need one more caption before I declare!!


----------



## Dog

gottaBgolden said:


> *AAAA,Help,I lost my head!!*


LOL!! Can't think of a better one!!


----------



## mdoats

Dog said:


> LOL!! Can't think of a better one!!


Yup, that's the one I was planning to declare. Since it looks like there won't be any more entries, I will officially declare gottaBgolden the winner!


----------



## Dog

gottaBgolden said:


> I know, I think everyones on vacation! I would hate for this thread to die, it's a blast!!


I guess you are on vacation too!! :


----------



## olik

I PM *gottaBgolden* few days ago.


----------



## Dog

gottaBgolden said:


> I know, I think everyones on vacation! I would hate for this thread to die, it's a blast!!


That was his last comment on the forum on 07-28-2009, 01:44 PM!


----------



## Fidele

Anyone else have a good picture until he gets back from wherever he is?


----------



## KodyBear

Fidele said:


> Anyone else have a good picture until he gets back from wherever he is?


Great Idea! Go ahead, post a picture until he gets back. :wave:


----------



## Macallan's_dad

Ok I'll jump in and play... here's another photo.


----------



## mm03gn

Pleeeeeeease take me to work with you dad!!


----------



## esSJay

Is it just me or does this tie make me look fat? Or is crimson just not my colour?


----------



## olik

girl are defiantly going to dig for this tie,right ,dad?


----------



## zphantom

Listen to me...I'm only going to go through this once! You wanna work here? Walks every 4 hours, treats on the hour. Don't wake me during a nap. Now c'mon kid, we got a hole in the yard I gotta finish before dad gets home!


----------



## Ambesi

I learned to sit, stay, down, leave it, heel, etc., and all I got was this lousy tie!


----------



## ckp

Can I re-gift this next year???

 hee hee...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Toga! Toga! Toga!


----------



## olik

officer!!!!I swear we didn't have any alcohol.Just two boy (girls) doing some wild things.Thats all.


----------



## olik

come on people,bring some smile over here!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay

so THIS is what catnip does to you!!!


----------



## esSJay

p.s. cutest pic ever! they look so giddy and happy!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*I'm back!! I just knew I'd end up winning while I was gone. Sorry guys. Should I post a pic or are we going to go with the current pic?*


----------



## esSJay

yay! welcome back! I'd say its up to you, if you have one to post, go for it!


----------



## olik

Come on,post your picture!!!!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*O.K.-Let me know if I used this one already, if I did I have a different one I can use! (BTW-thanx for waiting for me!)*


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo!!! You're home!!!! C'mon lets eat dinner!!!! and go to the park!!!! oh I love you, I love you, I love you!!!


----------



## olik

Dad,how go you like my new hair.Mom got some rollers out and i played with them all day long!!!!Do i look glam? DO i? DO i?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"I'm the happiest Golden in the whole USA!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Just giving a little bump--I'd like to get a couple more captions before I pick if we can.*


----------



## esSJay

lol Not sure if anyone else learned that song at camp about Magalena? I was just looking at the picture again and thought of it.

"Magalena-Hagalena-oopa-talka-walka-talka-oko-noko-poko was her name... she had 2 eyes on the front of her head, *one was green and the other was red*..."


----------



## gottaBgolden

esSJay said:


> lol Not sure if anyone else learned that song at camp about Magalena? I was just looking at the picture again and thought of it.
> 
> "Magalena-Hagalena-oopa-talka-walka-talka-oko-noko-poko was her name... she had 2 eyes on the front of her head, *one was green and the other was red*..."


*LOL--Have to say I've never heard that one and I was a girl scout!*


----------



## Doodle

Aaaah, someone turned the fan on high!!! Oooh that feels good!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Mom, remember that TV show the Flying Nun? They were showing reruns while you were out - how do you like my Sally Fields imitation?


----------



## cham

gottaBgolden said:


> *O.K.-Let me know if I used this one already, if I did I have a different one I can use! (BTW-thanx for waiting for me!)*


Is it too late to audition for the remake of Charlie's Angels?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Just to keep things moving along, I'm picking a winner. I have to say the more I look at that pic, Lucy looks more and more like Sally Field. SOOOO, Finn's Fan,You win!!*

WINNER: 


Finn's Fan said:


> Mom, remember that TV show the Flying Nun? They were showing reruns while you were out - how do you like my Sally Fields imitation?


----------



## Dog

BUMP!! Does Finn's Fan know that she/he is the winner?


----------



## olik

Dog said:


> BUMP!! Does Finn's Fan know that she/he is the winner?


 JUst PM him(her).


----------



## Finn's Fan

Let me go find a pic and see if my darned busted computer will let me post one!


----------



## Finn's Fan

gottaBGolden, please pick another winner. My stupid computer just cost $300 to fix, and it isn't fixed. I can't post photos


----------



## olik

Finn's Fan said:


> gottaBGolden, please pick another winner. My stupid computer just cost $300 to fix, and it isn't fixed. I can't post photos


How about what you have in your album here.We'ill take anything.:wave:Imlike the one of COdy sitting on your son.Very sweet and silly.Please,anything!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Trying again*

Here's my submission, if it actually shows up!


----------



## mylissyk

And the Duck wins this round!



Finn's Fan said:


> Here's my submission, if it actually shows up!


----------



## olik

Duck training.Part 1:you become a duck.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*TAP OUT,TAP OUT!!!*


----------



## mm03gn

Don't just stand there, HELP ME!!! Get this crazy thing off of me!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

....and the duck comes off the top rope to PIN the unsuspecting golden! 1... 2.... 3.... He's DOWN and the DUCK WINS!!!


----------



## Ambesi

I swear I didn't mean to call your sister a mallard!


----------



## olik

Ambesi said:


> I swear I didn't mean to call your sister a mallard!


 now,this is seriously funny!!!!!:bowl:


----------



## gottaBgolden

Ambesi said:


> I swear I didn't mean to call your sister a mallard!


 
I agree with olik---so far this one is a total "Quack up"!! LOL
(sorry, it HAD to be said


----------



## Finn's Fan

Ambesi wins with"I swear I didn't mean to call your sister a mallard!" It's hard to tell in the photo, but the toy is a platypus Ambesi, you're up!


----------



## Ambesi

If I'd have known it was a platypus I would have said "cousin" instead of sister. LOL :

Here's one of my goofy pup. Have fun with it!


----------



## Noey

everytime i bite this rope it hurts me, I just don't get it. Why can't I get it off my butt? I'm going to keep pulling. I'm not giving up!


----------



## Doodle

How goldens activate rear-wheel drive.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

If you turn your head like this, that cloud looks like a t-bone steak!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

I'm gonna be the first contortionist doggie in Cirque Du Soleil! How's this for a pose?


----------



## olik

wheel of fortune!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Dang! I got it. Now what?


----------



## hoop4321

Hi! I'd like to play

sniff...sniff...uh oh, dad's gonna blame this on me for sure.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*...and bend and stretch, now to the right...(keeping that puppy figure isn't so easy!)*


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

_*Puppy Yoga?*_ Who's _brilliant_ idea was this?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> _*Puppy Yoga?*_ Who's _brilliant_ idea was this?


 
Good one!!!! LOL


----------



## Ambesi

Bump... need one more caption then I can pick the winner.


----------



## Noey

ok you proved it, if you drop a cat it lands on its feet, drop a puppy not the same. ; )


----------



## Ambesi

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> _*Puppy Yoga?*_ Who's _brilliant_ idea was this?


 
We have a winner! This one cracked me up, along with several of the others.

Golden Miles' Dad, you're up to bat!


----------



## esSJay

haha that was pretty good!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Ambesi said:


> Golden Miles' Dad, you're up to bat!


 
Thanks folks! I just got the message this morning when I got into the office. It will be later this evening when I get home Before i can post a pic though.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*Miles' Pic*

Here's Miles' pic, sorry it took so long to post!


----------



## Finn's Fan

"Cough" - That's funny, I thought I had a frog in my throat. It's green, but it sure ain't a frog!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Hairball? Nope, a ball. When did I eat that?


----------



## olik

oh,please don't land on the poop,please don't land on the poop!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

olik said:


> oh,please don't land on the poop,please don't land on the poop!!!!!


 LOL Thats a good one.


----------



## ckp

AHHHHHH!!! Did you SEE the size of that cricket???


----------



## Ambesi

olik said:


> oh,please don't land on the poop,please don't land on the poop!!!!!


This one really made me laugh!


----------



## Ambesi

Oh shoot! I forgot I already ate my maximum calories for the day.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

winner!!!!



olik said:


> oh,please don't land on the poop,please don't land on the poop!!!!!


----------



## olik

Ok,i found one.Have fun.


----------



## hoop4321

mine....mine...mine ...mine....miiiiinnnnne, I love my human


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Your nose isn't wet... don't worry, I can fix that!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

olik said:


> Ok,i found one.Have fun.


You seen it here first folks!

Canine Floss! The latest in Golden Accesories!!!

But wait! There's More!!!! Call now and we'll double your order!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Help! My Licker's stuck!


----------



## DNL2448

I'll lick your nose, you lick mine, K?


----------



## Doodle

The golden facial, complete with exfoliation.


----------



## Ambesi

Gettin' all lickered up.


----------



## crnp2001

Oooooohhh...I love it before she brushes! 

(and my disclaimer is...with two kids 6 and 10 in my house, we have twice-a-day fights about their brushing their teeth...NOT because your daughter didn't! )

~Kim~


----------



## olik

Doodle said:


> The golden facial, complete with exfoliation.


 You are the winner!!!!!Let see what you got.


----------



## olik

crnp2001 said:


> Oooooohhh...I love it before she brushes!
> 
> (and my disclaimer is...with two kids 6 and 10 in my house, we have twice-a-day fights about their brushing their teeth...NOT because your daughter didn't! )
> 
> ~Kim~


Same in my house a specially with 8 years old.


----------



## Doodle

WOO HOO! Okay, here you go...


----------



## olik

And you was wondering why i didn't see the bone you gave me yesterday.Without glasses it's looks like a toot-pick.And you told me before that is big no-no.So dad,get a grip and buy me a bigger bones so i dont have to wear your glasses.


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Oh good grief! I sure hope the dogs next door don't see me like this!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Elton John, I am NOT!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Do these make my butt look big?


----------



## gottaBgolden

Mssjnnfer said:


> Do these make my butt look big?


 
*You took my caption!!  Oh well,guess I'm not quick enough. That's normal for me "A day late and a dollar short"*

(This one gets my vote so far--that is, if we had a vote-LOL)


----------



## Finn's Fan

Unhand me...my spaceship's leaving, so I've gotta run!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*I SEE YOU!!!!!*


----------



## Noey

are you SURE this is the correct pair? I'm not sure I'm feeling any smarter.


----------



## Doodle

*And the winner is.....*

WINNER!!!! Okay fuzzbuzz, let's see your next picture...



fuzzbuzz said:


> Elton John, I am NOT!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

THANKS Doodle!! Here's the picture. I won't be able to pick a winner until Sunday night. Buzz and I are entered in our first ever Hunt Test this weekend. :uhoh: :crossfing


----------



## Noey

And this is my "get out of my yard" face.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"They went THAT-A-WAY!"*


----------



## olik

you put one your ear in,and you put other one out ............you dance it all around.


----------



## ilovemydogs

What did you just say?


----------



## westy258

Qucik! Somebody tell Santa that his reindeer got loose again!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The WINNER is................................................................




gottaBgolden said:


> *"They went THAT-A-WAY!"*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Thanks fuzzbuzz, have to find one I haven't already posted.*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*O.K. guys, here ya go, this is actually a pic of our pup before Lucy, this Casey!*


----------



## olik

presoaks cycle,taking stains out.


----------



## esSJay

I'm really sorry I cursed, but I'd much rather you rinse my mouth out with soap rather than this stinky thing!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Sock? What sock? I don't see a sock.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

*GASP* THERE _IS _A SOCK IN MY MOUTH... would ya look at that...


----------



## mm03gn

If I stand here REALLY still, they won't notice the sock in my mouth...


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Need a couple more captions!! *


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*I SWEAR I thought it was Floss!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*I'm leaving for the long weekend so I'm picking a winner now.*

*WINNER: your turn fuzzbuzz*


fuzzbuzz said:


> Sock? What sock? I don't see a sock.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks!! I'll post a picture shortly.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here it is............


----------



## Fidele

It says "Beware of Dog" 'cause I'm armed with a chain . . . . ummm - could you please rub my belly?


----------



## moverking

Honest, Ma...the burglars came up while I was sleepin' and chained me to the chair:uhoh:....they didn't take my biscuits, did they, huh, did they?????


----------



## olik

Yes,your honor,i am a prisoner and slave in this house!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wasn't this supposed to be a candy necklace????


----------



## Doodle

Houdini can get out of this in 10 seconds...I'll do it in 5!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

These are great but lets get a few more before I pick.


----------



## DNL2448

Do you think I need braces?


----------



## Trids

I'll show THEM "Ball and Chain"!


----------



## Wendy427

Trids said:


> I'll show THEM "Ball and Chain"!


LOL! good one! LOL


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The WINNER is....... 



Trids said:


> I'll show THEM "Ball and Chain"!


----------



## Trids

Thanks Fuzzbuzz! My first "win"! I'll find one & get it posted asap...


----------



## Trids

Okay, guys....here you go:


----------



## OriJames

Flying kitty of DOOM!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

What? I didn't quite hear you?
I SAID YOU'RE STANDING ON MY EAR!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mssjnnfer said:


> What? I didn't quite hear you?
> I SAID YOU'RE STANDING ON MY EAR!


 
LOL.... That's a good one.


----------



## momtoMax

I have a *wheeze* last important *cough* thing to tell you, come *hack* closer, closer, closer, yes, closer yet....


Okay Max is yet a baby, but it strikes me as one of those overdramatic death scenes where the dying tells the listener to come so close and then kicks the bucket before letting the other know what they wanted to say.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"What big teeth you have!!! " 

*"The better to eat you with, little one."*


----------



## Doodle

Do you see any cavities in there?


----------



## DNL2448

Hey! This squeeky toy bites back!


----------



## olik

mom,i know i need a new toothbrush,but geee,do you think i am too young for electric ones.


----------



## Trids

The WINNER is.......

Hey! This squeeky toy bites back! - Because it is SO true! A daily ritual with these two!

Congratulations, Laura - it's your turn!


----------



## DNL2448

Oh COOL! I'll post a picture when I get home tonight.


----------



## DNL2448

Okay, here is my photo. Let's see your captions!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Add a dash of gold, a pinch of smarts, a smidgen of humor and a whole lotta love... and *BAM!* Soup is on!


----------



## Doodle

Geez Mom, I know times are tough but do you think you could spring for a little larger pool????


----------



## esSJay

I tell ya - a golden retriever can find a way to get wet in anything! This one I call the hot(dog)tub!


----------



## Ambesi

Waiting for the spin cycle!

Or...

In the voice of a ringmaster, "And he's done it folks! A successful dive from the high dive platform into the small bucket of water! Give him a round of applause."


----------



## DNL2448

There are some great ones posted so far, need a few more!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"And mom said, "Don't get wet". The jokes on her!!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Rub-a-dub-dub, red dog in a tub!"*


----------



## Pudden

"So now it's doggie water beds - gee, Mom, why do you always go for the latest craze?"


----------



## mm03gn

I hope the birds don't notice me in their bathtub  I could use a good snack...


----------



## Finn's Fan

Just checkin' to see if my yoga practice increased my flexibility...YUP, it did!


----------



## DNL2448

Well there were so many great suggestions, I had to bring D in to help me decide. And the winner is............*gottaBgolden!*




gottaBgolden said:


> *"Rub-a-dub-dub, red dog in a tub!"*


*Congratulations! *
*Tag, you're it!*​


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Hey, thanks! Here's an old one of our Casey girl--*


----------



## Wendy427

I'm being sooooo good, mom! Pleeeeeease just one more cookie? Pleeeeease???


----------



## mm03gn

"I swear to you mom, it was the cat who got into the garbage!"


----------



## Doodle

Something in my mouth? What makes you think I've got something in my mouth??? Uh uh, nothin' here.....gulp.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Ah the rarely photographed and elusive breed of *"Transylvanian Golden Retriever"*!


----------



## Noey

I told you I have a cold too! now give me some treats. (please)


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Need a few more and I'll pick!! *


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Winner!! your up Golden Miles'Dad*




Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Ah the rarely photographed and elusive breed of *"Transylvanian Golden Retriever"*!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Just PM'ed Golden Miles'Dad*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Anyone want to post a pic to "play" with till Golden Miles Dad gets back with us??*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

gottaBgolden said:


> *Anyone want to post a pic to "play" with till Golden Miles Dad gets back with us??*


To keep this going, here's one to play with until Golden Miles Dad gets back to us.


----------



## DNL2448

Ma'am, may I have this dance?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"Silly... you're facing the wrong way!"


----------



## maya111

"Seriously, there's nothing wrong with your shoulder!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Good morning,your highness"*


----------



## olik

one more step to the fridge and i'll bite your butt!!!!


----------



## maya111

"So what's wrong about wanting to see the world from a chihuahua's point of view?"


----------



## gottaBgolden

olik said:


> one more step to the fridge and i'll bite your butt!!!!


 
*LOL-that's a good one!!*


----------



## olik

anyone want to post another picture? Or pick a runner up?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Good idea olik, we'll go with the runner-up:*




mm03gn said:


> "I swear to you mom, it was the cat who got into the garbage!"


 
I'll PM mm03gn to let them know!


----------



## mm03gn

Thanks!!

Here is a fun one from our most recent Ontario Meet up!


----------



## DNL2448

Lunch in paradise!


----------



## maya111

Go find your own table!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"They rang the dinner bell,where's the food!!"*


----------



## olik

Its a private party.keep your private part for others.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Hey, we said, "Table for 2". Beat it!


----------



## Ambesi

I want to ride the doggie carousel! No, _I_ want to ride it! No, _me_!


----------



## Noey

"snake" did someone say "snake"? Quick everyone on the table let the people handle this one. 

or

I think we have a better view from this position. Can we all fit?


----------



## maya111

No food over here. Quick! to the next table!


----------



## esSJay

It's time for our synchronized table dancing routine - everybody get up here!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*^^^BUMP^^^ Wait'n for a winner! *


----------



## mm03gn

Ambesi said:


> I want to ride the doggie carousel! No, _I_ want to ride it! No, _me_!



Here is our winner!!! I will PM Ambesi...


----------



## Ambesi

Woohoo! I didn't expect that.

Here's one for you.


----------



## Swanolck

Can I try a bite?


----------



## mm03gn

Are you my mommy?


----------



## maya111

I'll tell mom if you don't give me a bite!


----------



## olik

Excuse me,Mr.Woolf,how to get to the gramma's house?


----------



## Noey

I'm sure if we try really hard we can wash that mud off you, your covered! I can't see any golden in you at all.


----------



## Noey

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Hey, Whatcha dooooin' "*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Is that bird poop on your head?


----------



## olik

fuzzbuzz said:


> Is that bird poop on your head?


Hahaha. Love it very funny!


----------



## Ambesi

I need three more so I can declare a winner.


----------



## esSJay

"hey listen, buddy, giving me those cute puppy dog eyes ain't gonna help you score a bite of this!"


----------



## Ambesi

I know there aren't 10 entries yet, but it's been at least three days so I'm declaring fuzzbuzz the winner.



fuzzbuzz said:


> Is that bird poop on your head?


I laughed so hard at this one!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thank you Ambesi!! Woohooo! I'm looking and I'll post asap!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Have funny with this one of Clover. Can't wait to read the captions.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"You know your favorite socks are gonna get it... dont'cha?"


----------



## Ambesi

"There's a special place in he77 for people like you!"

Jeez... if looks could kill!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*PSSSST-- Hey kid, be a pal and spring me and I won't tell your mom about the brocolli I took care of for you!*


----------



## Pointgold

It wasn't me! I didn't do it! I been _framed_!


----------



## maya111

Oh, I swear! Those were the last socks I was going to eat in my entire life!!


----------



## maya111

Yeah, right mom.... where does "man's best friend" go at times like these?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

A few more and I'll pick a winner. or I'll pick one around noon to keep this thread going.


----------



## olik

no ,i am not going to tell where i hide moms bra on backyard.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Let's see what the WINNER has.......................................




Pointgold said:


> It wasn't me! I didn't do it! I been _framed_!


----------



## olik

fuzzbuzz did u PM *Pointgold* ?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I tried and she's not taking PM's. Guess I'll have to make a new thread and 
call it "Attention Pointgold!" lol


----------



## Pointgold

fuzzbuzz said:


> I tried and she's not taking PM's. Guess I'll have to make a new thread and
> call it "Attention Pointgold!" lol


Weird, I've been taking pm's, and even getting some...


----------



## Pointgold

Here ya go...


----------



## olik

i love you!!NO,i love you more!!!!!


----------



## Noey

Pointgold said:


> Here ya go...


I will drop the key into your mouth...I don't think they can tell as they are all "look how cute...blah blah blah" we can make a break for it in ten....you need a breath mint by the way.


----------



## Pointgold

noey said:


> i will drop the key into your mouth...i don't think they can tell as they are all "look how cute...blah blah blah" we can make a break for it in ten....you need a breath mint by the way.


hahahahaha


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Say UNCLE and I'll let your lip go". "Maybe".


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Pointgold said:


> Weird, I've been taking pm's, and even getting some...


I tried the other day when I got that message. Don't ask what day, my mind has a hard enough time keeping up with today. lol:curtain:


----------



## Allan's Girl

No! You always get the fresh, hot poop snacks. Now GIVE IT BACK!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Noey said:


> I will drop the key into your mouth...I don't think they can tell as they are all "look how cute...blah blah blah" we can make a break for it in ten....you need a breath mint by the way.


LMFAO!!! :bowl:


----------



## esSJay

Don't you think I'm a little young to get a lip ring? I'm still months away from that rebellious teenager phase!


----------



## maya111

No, to the right! No,no, left... AHHH there's the spot!


----------



## maya111

Or... "Now listen: from now on you'll give me your treats. If you refuse I'll tear your cheek and make it look like an accident"


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

My name is Thursty and I vant to drink your blood! Muwaaahaaahaaa!
(Happy Halloween!)


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh Crap, Our Braces got Stuck Again!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*" Stop! It's still MY turn on the furniture"*


----------



## Pointgold

Okay - we got our ten submissions and the winner is:​ 

(scroll down)















(scroll some more...)

















(a little more...)






















(almost there...)


















​ 




Drum roll, please....


TA DA!!!!

" will drop the key into your mouth...I don't think they can tell as they are all "look how cute...blah blah blah" we can make a break for it in ten....you need a breath mint by the way"


NOEY!​


----------



## Noey

Thanks.....
This is all I have handy at work....shhhhhh I mean home.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Good to the last drop! :


----------



## Allan's Girl

Giant golden retriever grown in test tube.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Dang it! Quit flopping around little goldfish. Mom said I need more fish in my diet. May as well start with you."


----------



## Pointgold

*OMG!!!!!*​That is the _funniest _picture!!! :bowrofl:​


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"I thought this fishbowl said 'ONE SIZE FITS ALL!!"


----------



## DNL2448

"Take me to your leader"


----------



## Pointgold

DNL2448 said:


> "Take me to your leader"


 
SPLATTTT!!!! HAHAHA! :bowl:


----------



## maya111

LOL!!!! OMG the picture itself is a winner for me.... speechless.


----------



## LizShort

"Luke, I am yer father!!!"


----------



## Finn's Fan

I could've sworn there's more modern anesthesia than a cup of ether!


----------



## Ambesi

*I*... *slurp*... *WILL **get*... *the*... *snort*... *last*... *slurp*... *cookie!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"I know I saw a cat do this once on youtube!"*


----------



## Noey

Ambesi said:


> *I*... *slurp*... *WILL **get*... *the*... *snort*... *last*... *slurp*... *cookie!*


This is what Noah would be saying...more snorts prob.

You win!


----------



## Pointgold

lizshort said:


> "luke, i am yer father!!!"


 
hahahahahaha!


----------



## Ambesi

Here you go! Come up with some good ones.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"AGHHHHHHHHHH, I am not a rabbit".


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"She stuck *WHAT *in that peanut butter!?!?"


----------



## LizShort

Ambesi said:


>


Don't be such a baby!!! It's only a splinter and I can get it out if you just hold still!!!!


----------



## esSJay

LizShort said:


> Don't be such a baby!!! It's only a splinter and I can get it out if you just hold still!!!!


LOL!!!!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Ambesi said:


> Here you go! Come up with some good ones.


No! Mom loves me best!!!!


----------



## olik

Holly smocks,man!You breath are shocking!!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Holy Cats!, that cavity is HUGE!"*


----------



## Noey

WWF puppy style!


----------



## Ambesi

There are some really funny ones! This will be a tough decision. Waiting on two more.


----------



## esSJay

"I got dibbs on top!"


----------



## Allan's Girl

olik said:


> Holly smocks,man!You breath are shocking!!!


Very cute! I like this one.


----------



## Ambesi

I totally forgot I was supposed to pick a winner. :doh:

And the winner is...



LizShort said:


> Don't be such a baby!!! It's only a splinter and I can get it out if you just hold still!!!!


Hit us with your best shot Liz!


----------



## LizShort

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! I WON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOO COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now I just have to find a good pic....


----------



## LizShort

Okay.. we will give this one a shot


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

"I'm so cute, I even make duckies and polka-dots look good!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*"Would someone hand me a bar of soap, please".*


----------



## momtoMax

Do you MIND? I'm naked in here!!


----------



## esSJay

Just wait, hand me my SuperDog costume and then count to 3!


----------



## Ambesi

Excuse me! Can't a pup get a little privacy around here?


----------



## Allan's Girl

momtoMax said:


> Do you MIND? I'm naked in here!!


LOL, that's so funny!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Please don't leave me alone with the duckies."*


----------



## mm03gn

I'm too sexy for this shower...too sexy for this shower...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I wanna bafh, Now! I been waitering n waitering waitering...peeze...scrubb mi tummy, K!?!


----------



## Jake's Dad

Ah geez mom, couldn't you wait??


----------



## LizShort

There were so many good ones to choose from!!! The reason I chose this one is because Jake is glued to my side when I am home. He won't let my son take him outside, he won't be in another room if I'm not in there, he even goes to the bathroom and lays down next to the toilet when I'm in there SHEESH!! The reason he was in the shower was because I was in there. (Sure makes it easy to give him a bath LOL ) SO!!!! The winner isssssss----





gottaBgolden said:


> *"Please don't leave me alone with the duckies."*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*HEY, Thanks. I'll be right back after I find something to post!*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*O.K. Here ya go! sorry about quality-it's from my camera phone.*


----------



## esSJay

gottaBgolden said:


> *O.K. Here ya go! sorry about quality-it's from my camera phone.*


"Sure, everyone _else_ gets to go to the Teddy Bear's Picnic and we're stuck inside with the stupid SWINE flu..."


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

"I know the bus will let My Boy out soon n then we can go outside n play."


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*"How much is that doggie in the window? The one with the teddy bear...."*


----------



## Allan's Girl

I like all of them so far!


----------



## olik

golden spy at work.


----------



## Jake's Dad

Pssst. When I give the word, you break left and I'll break right. We will meet at the tree out there...


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Lookin for a couple more and I'll pick a winner.*


----------



## mm03gn

Life sure is tough. We're stuck on this bed all day - while THEY get to go out and have adventures all day long. It just isn't fair.


----------



## Doodle

[[music playing]] "Sitting in the morning sun, I'll be sitting when the evening comes...."


----------



## gottaBgolden

*.....and the winner is:*



Tailer'sFolks said:


> "I know the bus will let My Boy out soon n then we can go outside n play."


*Although all of the quotes were good, I had to go with this one cause that's what she was doing...waiting!*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

**

WooHoo I Won! 

Ok, Try this one...


----------



## esSJay

This beats sticking my head out the car window! whooo weeeee!


----------



## mm03gn

Like a true nature child / We were _born_ / _Born to be wild_


----------



## maya111

Beat this, Evel Knievel!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

mm03gn said:


> Like a true nature child / We were _born_ / _*Born to be wild*_


I can't beat that! That was the first thing that came to my mind too! 

Great picture!


----------



## rappwizard

Look ma, no hands!


----------



## Noey

Tailer'sFolks said:


> WooHoo I Won!
> 
> Ok, Try this one...


what dad does not know won't hurt him! ZOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMIIIIIIEEEEEEE!


----------



## maya111

"But Mom... I SURVIVED... what's the point of yelling?"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

--that's 6...I'll pick in the morning! Good Ones so far!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Hey Dude, can you slow down just a little? My tongue is falling behind!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Now THIS is the kind of zoomies I'M talkin about!"*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*Spring break here we come! *


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

This beats sticking my head out the car window! whooo weeeee! - esSJay
 Like a true nature child / We were _born_ / _Born to be wild - _mm03gn
Beat this, Evel Knievel!!! - maya111
 Look ma, no hands! - rappwizard
 what dad does not know won't hurt him! ZOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMIIIIIIEEEEEEE! - Noey
"But Mom... I SURVIVED... what's the point of yelling?" - maya111
 Hey Dude, can you slow down just a little? My tongue is falling behind! - Allan's Girl
 "Now THIS is the kind of zoomies I'M talkin about!" - gottaBgolden
Spring break here we come! - fuzzbuzz


*"Now THIS is the kind of zoomies I'M talkin about!"* *-- Winner!*

I Love them all, but gottaBgolden's hit it on the head! This is what I was thinking as I looked at the picture first on Tailer's Birfhday Card! Tailer n Krissy, his American Bulldog girlfriend...on a Joy Ride...Best Zoomies Ever!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Thanx, here's an older one of our son and bridge kid Casey:*


----------



## mm03gn

I am the Easter bunny....I am the Easter bunny.... My boy will never know the difference...


----------



## rappwizard

Neither the kid nor I are impressed with these ears--so you can put down the cotton tail.


----------



## Noey

I just keep thinking this is for her...I love her...I just have to keep thinking this and I'll get a treat...


----------



## maya111

Look, mom! I've got long ears too, LET ME SIT ON THE COUCH!!!


----------



## maya111

No! They're real! Honestly!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Baskets delivered, Sir. Now take these ears off and give me a treat."


----------



## maya111

No, I won't say Cheese, now take the picture and give me my treat.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Ok, You promised...I wear the ears in just one picture, then the kid has to put them on!


----------



## LizShort

i know that this will give me my golden wings at the bridge, but boy oh boy do i hate this.


----------



## olik

if i stay still long enough they stop taking pictures and i can sneak out and chew this dumb ears .


----------



## gottaBgolden

*And the winner is:*


fuzzbuzz said:


> "Baskets delivered, Sir. Now take these ears off and give me a treat."


*As usual it was a tough pick but this one kinda catches the expression of her face.*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*I just pm'ed Fuzzbuzz*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Sorry guys! We were out of town and I'm just catching up. I'll post soon.
Thanks gottaBgold!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here's Clover after her surgery this past April. 

Let the captions fly!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

"wheeeeeeeeeeeee!"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm not gonna let go of the leash...I'm not gonna go outside wiff dis fing on my neck...I'm just not gonna do it!


----------



## LizShort

Now that I got my new listening device, I can even hear what they are thinking. I'll bring the one thinking about the walk the leash and help her make up her mind.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*I...will...not...go...back...there!*


----------



## Noey

I think your hand is an even trade. So keep coming closer.


----------



## maya111

I´m-not-going-out-with-this-on-my-neck!!! Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## rappwizard

I dare you to beam me up Scotty!


----------



## esSJay

Get me out of here!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The WINNER is: maya111



maya111 said:


> I´m-not-going-out-with-this-on-my-neck!!! Arrrrggghhhh


----------



## maya111

WOHOOO!!! I'll look for a nice one tomorrow morning!


----------



## maya111

*This one!*

Ok... I don't have many funny pictures of Maya... 
But this one's too cute and deserves a chance!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

"Leave if you must.. I'll just lay here with my BooBoo Bear... Sniff!"


----------



## olik

mom,i know he is a different kind of species,but it works for our relationship ,he is cute and cuddly and very handsome too.Please let him leave with us!!!!!


----------



## esSJay

Oh, this is YOUR bed? I'm holding it randsom for 1-million Milk-Bones... But I'm keeping the bear!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"Leave? But he was whispering sweet nothings to me!!"


----------



## Ambesi

I will love him, and hold him, and squeeze him, and call him George.


----------



## rappwizard

"Of all the doggy day care centers in all the towns in all the world, he walks into mine."


----------



## maya111

This is a tough one!!! I'll sleep on it and tell you tomorrow!


----------



## LizShort

mom? is it going to hurt? please tell me that shot isn't going to hurt. I don't care if I do turn pink and wire haired. please don't make me get that shot.... please???

(hope I'm not too late for this one...)


----------



## maya111

And the winner is....








olik said:


> mom,i know he is a different kind of species,but it works for our relationship ,he is cute and cuddly and very handsome too.Please let him leave with us!!!!!


 
Congratulations on behalf of Maya, me and my new teddy in-law!


----------



## olik

OH,i am glad i checked.Thanks.I am looking!!!!


----------



## olik

here we go.Not very in focus,but you get an idea!Have fun!!!!


----------



## moverking

..."You put your right foot in, 
...you take your right foot out,
...You put your left foot in,
...And you shake it all about,
...You do the Hokey-Pokey and you turn yourself around,
...That's what it's all about!"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3jDq7BFB8o


----------



## rappwizard

With these moves I know I'll be the first Golden to make the cut on 'So You Think You Can Dance.'


----------



## LizShort

Honey knew the only way to save the earth from the menace was to remove the invisibility mechanism. Unfortunately, it was invisible and all she could do was hold on and pull toward the pond. With any luck, the invisibility machine would short out in the water.


----------



## maya111

Hey Goldens! Dance your fleas away with brand new "honeyrobics"!!


----------



## mm03gn

Ma?? MA??? LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!!!! Never mind Holmes over there...LOOK WHAT I CAN DO!!!


----------



## maya111

"I feel good! nana nana nana na..."


----------



## olik

come on guys,few more to go.Let you brain click!!!


----------



## olik

since no one posted more i declare the winner:


> With these moves I know I'll be the first Golden to make the cut on 'So You Think You Can Dance.'


 by rappwizard.I wll pm him Or her.


----------



## rappwizard

Thank you Olik! 

Let's have someone come up with a caption for my avatar!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"No leash... water... sand... So THIS is Disney World, huh!?"


----------



## olik

OK,woman.can an old man enjoy the view without you hitting on him.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Don't laugh lady, just give me a boost over the wall. Those seagulls are mine.


----------



## esSJay

I'll be at Greenland by lunchtime!


----------



## mm03gn

Wow Mother, look at all that water...it really is amazing isn't it??


----------



## rappwizard

You all are amazing! We're up to 5 and I'm supposed to wait for about 5 more or so, from checking the rules--read the first post! I'll grab some zzzzz's and see what tomorrow brings. I likey, I likey!


----------



## Noey

I told you the beach would be more relaxing. I'm glad it was my turn to pick the vacation location. Now how about lifting me over this wall?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*" Your right Mama,it IS a giant swimming pool!!"*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Wow, would you look at all that water...Hay, stop laughing at me, I've never seen the ocean before! Please, can I go for just a quick swim?


----------



## LizShort

dat iz da biggerest baff tub i eber did seez


----------



## rappwizard

Wow! These all are super! We're up to 9 in less than a day--I'll wait a few more hours and see if I get one more or so then I'll post the winner--it's gonna be tough because these are so good!


----------



## rappwizard

All right, time to choose a winner.

I liked all of these, then I had to whittle them down to really 3, then 2, then 1 and it is.. . .Noey's. . .

"I told you the beach would be more relaxing. I'm glad it was my turn to pick the vacation location. Now how about lifting me over this wall?"

Thanks to you all! It was tough!


----------



## Noey

Lets try this.


----------



## tennisball

"Wake up and play with me! If you don't, I'll just chew on this chair!"


----------



## DNL2448

Are you awake yet?....Are you awake yet? .....Are you awake yet? Huh? Are you awake yet?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*I want to be just like you when I grow up.*
*Yep, I do. Just like you.*


----------



## momtoMax

Sigh. Grown ups are soooooo boring.


----------



## Pointgold

Noey said:


> Lets try this.


Whew. These white collar jobs are exhausting...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

How long do I hafda hold dis chair like dis? I don't fink it will roll on u. Pleeze, can I let go?


----------



## olik

wow,this is some monster legs!!!!!


----------



## Dog

Ok, let's push this chair to the window, jump out, go and visit the neighbour's pond and be back before she/he wakes up!!


----------



## Noey

fuzzbuzz said:


> *I want to be just like you when I grow up.*
> *Yep, I do. Just like you.*


FuzzBuzz Wins!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks Noey!! Here ya go!!! Let the captions fly!


----------



## mm03gn

Iz look pretty and Iz know it...


----------



## Pointgold

fuzzbuzz said:


> Thanks Noey!! Here ya go!!! Let the captions fly!


 
It's "Deck the HALLS", _not "_Deck the Jowls" ! Sheesh_..._


----------



## tennisball

"I feel pretty, oh so pretty. So pretty, and witty.."


----------



## maya111

There you go! This way they'll look at ME not at the TREE!!!


----------



## esSJay

Can we put up the Christmas decorations now or is it still too early?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

The Cat made me do it!


----------



## Daisybones

It all happened so fast. I saw a fat guy with big red pants go up the chimney and this is all I could get off of him before he got away.


----------



## Noey

fuzzbuzz said:


> Thanks Noey!! Here ya go!!! Let the captions fly!


I've seen this on TV in New Orleans....now you throw me some cookies.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*O.K.,O.K., VERRRRY funny. Can we just do the TREE now???*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*The WINNER is.............................*




Daisybones said:


> It all happened so fast. I saw a fat guy with big red pants go up the chimney and this is all I could get off of him before he got away.


----------



## Daisybones

Yeah for me!!! Here is mine. Sorry it took so long. I didn't think I had a chance!


----------



## Fidele

You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out. . . You do the hokey-pokey, and that's what it's all about!


----------



## maya111

Look mom! I'm a Chow Chow!


----------



## maya111

You!!!!!...Drop... that.... camera ... and... come... back... with... MYYY... balllllll!!!!!


----------



## Daisybones

Fidele said:


> You put your right foot in, you put your right foot out. . . You do the hokey-pokey, and that's what it's all about!


 I guess only 2 people liked my picture. Here is the winner. It did make me laugh.


----------



## Pointgold

Daisybones said:


> I guess only 2 people liked my picture. Here is the winner. It did make me laugh.


 
I didn't see it until AFTER I saw the winning caption, which made me laugh out loud, too. Hard to compete with that one... LOL


----------



## esSJay

I thought it was really cute too but I forgot to post a caption.. the hokey pokey was pretty good!!


----------



## Noey

i lost the thread....but it's found again.


----------



## Fidele

Oh my - have to find a picture . . . .


----------



## Fidele

Not as funny as some, but maybe someone will be inspired. This is my Belle - you can see evidence of chemo, but she was still game to swim & hoard a tennis ball!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"I'll let you have my ball for a ham sammich..."


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"You take one stroke closer to this ball and I swear I'll rip those fish lips right off that scaly little face!"*


----------



## gottaBgolden

gottaBgolden said:


> *"You take one stroke closer to this ball and I swear I'll rip those fish lips right off that scaly little face!"*


P.S.--Daisybones, I don't think that your pic wasn't liked, just we couldn't think of something better!


----------



## gottaBgolden

Ooops, meany to edit my first post to add P.S. to daisybones, not double post--sorry:


----------



## LizShort

"...you are the most beautiful of *all* my balls; you are my.... *HEY!!!! can't a dog get some privacy with her balls?* I'm sorry my love, what were you saying? no, this color doesn't make you look fat, you are the perfect size for holding..."


----------



## Fidele

All were good! The winner:



Mssjnnfer said:


> "I'll let you have my ball for a ham sammich..."


Belle was pretty intense with her tennis balls, but a ham "sammich" would always get her attention!

Mssjnnfer - lets see a good one!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Yay! My first time winning!! 
This picture always makes me giggle. (It's hard to pick just one though!!)


----------



## mylissyk

Seriously! You need a mint!


----------



## olik

dude,you need to floss your teeth more often!


----------



## kwalls01

*sniff sniff* you did too get a treat, not fair I want one too!


----------



## maya111

No! MY Toothpaste is better. Look!


----------



## maya111

You peed on the couch and they'll blame me!!! You'll pay for this one!


----------



## LizShort

*MOM!!! * she doing that thing with her ears again and she's sticking her tongue out at me too. *MOM!!!!* make her stop!!!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Hey, let's have a funny face contest!


----------



## Noey

No no no team Jacob, no no no team Edward....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

2 more and I'll pick.


----------



## tessalover

*picture caption contest*



Mssjnnfer said:


> Yay! My first time winning!!
> This picture always makes me giggle. (It's hard to pick just one though!!)


 
Dog with wide open mouth: Here come smell my breath!
dog with ears blowen back: Wow thats one big wiff of some good smelling table food!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm gonna get u fur stealing mi bone! It Was Mine!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

LMAO, these were all so funny... it's really hard to choose, but the winner isssss...




Noey said:


> No no no team Jacob, no no no team Edward....



I am in LOVE with Twilight, and so is Gary. When we watched the movie at home, Mojo was sitting with me and Maxie was sitting with him. Mojo and I are for team Edward, and Maxie and Gary were for team Jacob.


----------



## Noey

hmmm this is the best I have at work.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Now, let me see. Mom does something over here and this whole car starts to move. Just as soon as I figure this out I'm going to Petsmart.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Who are you calling a backseat driver?"*


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*****, she took the bag of treats with her!*


----------



## tessalover

Hmmm... just give me a second to figure this out and we'll be on are way to get those bones!!! Yum Yum!!


----------



## Fidele

Are you SURE I'm in the right gear?


----------



## LizShort

what do you mean my feet can't reach the pedals. I worked out a deal with the cat, i give the signal, she pushes. We on our way to petsmart!!!


----------



## Noey

ilovemydogs said:


> Now, let me see. Mom does something over here and this whole car starts to move. Just as soon as I figure this out I'm going to Petsmart.


you win!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Ok, heres one.


----------



## esSJay

"Sucker! How does my armpit smell from this headlock I've got you in?!"


----------



## tessalover

AHHHH!!! Don't touch me there!!!


----------



## mm03gn

"Hey Hey no fair!!! Nothing below the belt!! Mom, we have a cheater here!!!"


----------



## olik

mom,mom,he is touching me again!!!


----------



## maya111

Don't care if you beg or kneel, I'm telling mom!! MOOOOMMMM!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Can I do it NOW, Mom? Can I 'Lay into him' now?


----------



## maya111

Hey, People!!! don't leave this thread alone...


----------



## ilovemydogs

We have a winner!



mm03gn said:


> "Hey Hey no fair!!! Nothing below the belt!! Mom, we have a cheater here!!!"


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo!! Thanks gottaBgolden for PMing me! I just found out I won this one...

Here is the next picture - this is esSJay's parent's dog Skoker - at our last Ontario meet up!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Hey, go find your own cool spot in the sand!!*


----------



## tessalover

Stay away! This is my territory!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Don't even think about pooping there, buddy.


----------



## rappwizard

"Hey mom, the stack of money from GEICO is over here--Somebody's Watchin' Me!!!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

When he looks away THAT hotdog is mine.


----------



## zphantom

Hopefully it will rain soon, I'm thirsty!!


----------



## maya111

OMG!!OMG!! She's so pretty! Is she looking this way? Ok, ok, be cool, nice face, that's it....


----------



## esSJay

"I _just_ layed down, can't Molson ever let me have a break to catch my breath?"


----------



## mm03gn

fuzzbuzz said:


> When he looks away THAT hotdog is mine.


We have a winner!!! I will PM fuzzbuzz!


----------



## molly babe

please no more am stuffed just after xmas with all that turkey you gave me.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks Melissa!! 

Here's the next one. Let the captions fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Sorry about that. Got a little 'trigger happy' and forgot to post the picture. :doh: 

one more time.........


----------



## rappwizard

fuzzbuzz said:


> Sorry about that. Got a little 'trigger happy' and forgot to post the picture. :doh:
> 
> one more time.........


Whammer Jammer Ala-bammer, You're Not Taking My Yellow Ham.. er, Tennis Ball!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

rappwizard said:


> Whammer Jammer Ala-bammer, You're Not Taking My Yellow Ham.. er, Tennis Ball!


 
*Roll Tide!*


----------



## olik

dude,you got poop on he ball,let me see if i can help you!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Just..alittle..closer..."*


----------



## tessalover

dog with ball (thinking) : 1.2.3 runnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!
dog trying to get the ball (saying) : gimme gimme


----------



## Noey

you know when they (they being humans) have races they get to hand off sticks...batons they call them, this handing off of the ball is harder...we are more advanced.


----------



## Ambesi

"Oh pleeeeez let me have a taste! Pleez pleez pleez! Just one little lick. I promise I'll give it back. It looks so good."
"Back off blondie! This one's mine."


----------



## Ambesi

Just wanted to give this a little bump.


----------



## Fidele

bumping - can Fuzzbuzz pick a winner?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*The winner is.......... Olik!!!*



olik said:


> dude,you got poop on he ball,let me see if i can help you!


----------



## olik

i am looking,thank you guys!


----------



## olik

i hope i did't post this before.Couldn't remember.Go nuts people!


----------



## tessalover

Loser! At least I got bunny ears!


----------



## rappwizard

Be vewy vewy quiet! I'm hunting wabbits!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"I hate we she practices her WWF moves on me!!"*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

See, when she pulls my ears my tongue pops out!


----------



## mylissyk

Tailer'sFolks said:


> See, when she pulls my ears my tongue pops out!


That's perfect!


----------



## Ambesi

The new pez dispenser model!


----------



## Laurie

Ambesi said:


> The new pez dispenser model!


 
Oh yeah, that's what they're called...Pez!! Couldn't remember....
Pez dispenser for doggy slobber....


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Ok mom... I think I got the face down now. Let go and let's see if I can make my ears stay this way.


----------



## olik

come on guys,couple more ideas. I will choose the winner by the end of the day.


----------



## Heinze

Hey, Who do you think *I* am?
I'm not a horse! ¬¬¨


----------



## olik

the winner is *Tailer'sFolks*  
See, when she pulls my ears my tongue pops out! 
I will pm .Thank you guys.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thanks! Lets try this one...


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mud? What mud? We didn't see any mud.


----------



## Fidele

fuzzbuzz said:


> Mud? What mud? We didn't see any mud.


DITTO! good one!


----------



## olik

mom,the spa treatment was very nice.You should try too.It's good for your skin.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

The cat made me do it, honest Mom!


----------



## tessalover

What we had a mud bath! We decided it was funner then a bath with water and soap cause we get dirty!!!


----------



## Laurie

What are you looking at us like that for? You told us to go have fun!!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Does this make me look fat?


----------



## esSJay

fuzzbuzz said:


> Mud? What mud? We didn't see any mud.


LOL!!! I think this one perfectly captures the thinking of a dog!


----------



## rappwizard

Our paws are muddy
After a day of play.
We have evil grins
That seem to say
We have no idea
Where we got this dirt
Now let us give you a hug
And put prints on your shirt.


----------



## Noey

I bet I can reach her before you can, I'm closer.
No I think I can, either way she is going down.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

*fuzzbuzz - Mud? What mud? We didn't see any mud.* ***Ding, Ding, Ding*** Winner!

Fidele - DITTO! good one! 

olik - mom,the spa treatment was very nice.You should try too.It's good for your skin. 

CarolinaCasey - The cat made me do it, honest Mom! 

tessalover - What we had a mud bath! We decided it was funner then a bath with water and soap cause we get dirty!!!

*Laurie - What are you looking at us like that for? You told us to go have fun!!!!! ****Ding, Ding, Ding*** Runner-Up!

S-Dog's Mom - Does this make me look fat? 

esSJay - LOL!!! I think this one perfectly captures the thinking of a dog! 

rappwizard - Our paws are muddy
After a day of play.
We have evil grins
That seem to say
We have no idea
Where we got this dirt
Now let us give you a hug
And put prints on your shirt. 

Noey - I bet I can reach her before you can, I'm closer.
No I think I can, either way she is going down.

Thanks Everybody, That was Fun! Yep, they did have fun too...took 'em about 20 minutes to get like that!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thanks!! Here's the next one! Let the captions fly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esSJay

I can't see! I can't see! The wingshield wiper is in my face!!


----------



## Noey

These things just keep falling out of the sky, my work is never done.


----------



## Laurie

Look at me....I'm doing the bird dance...right paw in....!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Now this IS a Bird Blind! Now where's that step...


----------



## rappwizard

And I call this my interpretation of "duck and cover."


----------



## Jupiter's Human

"Do I have something in my teeth?"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

We have 6 good ones. I'll pick a winner around noon.


----------



## Noey

put your right paw in 
put your right paw out
you grab yourself a duck and you shake it all about
you do the doggiepokie and you shake it all about
bring it home to mommie and grill it all up
that's what it's all about

(continues to hum)
do do do do do 
do do do da
hmmmmmmmm yuuuuummmmmm yuuuummmmm yum


----------



## gottaBgolden

*He's a BIRRRD, he's a DOOOG....He's a BIRDDOG! (IT'S AN OLDSONG)*


----------



## olik

lunch-break golden style!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Where is the darned squeaker on this thing?


----------



## tessalover

I'm the boogie monster!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

WOW it was hard picking just 1 !!! 

Winner..........
esSJay 

"I can't see! I can't see! The wingshield wiper is in my face."


----------



## esSJay

Yay!! Thanks fuzzbuzz 

I think this pic will be fun... enjoy!


----------



## Wendy427

aarrgh! my tongue got stuck!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Yummmy, dribeway sno ib da best!


----------



## Laurie

Oh, oh...don't tell my mommy. It was only 1 little rabbit poop...honest!!!


----------



## olik

must...keep...going.....must ...keep .....going .....i see a bone,i see a bone,must ....keep.... going,


----------



## rappwizard

They triple dog-dared me that my tongue wouldn't stick!


----------



## californiagirl

This is the biggest snow cone I've ever seen!


----------



## tessalover

Mhmmm... yummy yummy!!! 
2 secs later... Oh no! My tongues stuck!!!!!!!!!!!!! Help mommy help!


----------



## esSJay

I forgot about this thread, so I'm picking the winner.....


*RAPPWIZARD!!*




rappwizard said:


> They triple dog-dared me that my tongue wouldn't stick!


I love the Christmas Story movie and this reminds me of it!


----------



## mm03gn

EDITED TO DELETE - I didn't realize you'd just picked the winner steph


----------



## rappwizard

esSJay said:


> I forgot about this thread, so I'm picking the winner.....
> 
> 
> *RAPPWIZARD!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Christmas Story movie and this reminds me of it!


That photo reminded me of the scene in the Christmas Story movie too so that is how I came up with the caption idea--could it be great minds think alike or are we just goofy? Anyway, here is the next photo to hopefully inspire all those caption writers out there:


----------



## AlanK

Neuter means what!!


----------



## Noey

I hope you don't mind...could not help myself.


----------



## olik

Noey said:


> I hope you don't mind...could not help myself.


 OMG,the best!!!!!!HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## rappwizard

olik said:


> omg,the best!!!!!!hahahahahahaha!!!!!!


*LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Laurie

Mommy...you should have seen it...it was green and had 2 heads and 8 arms...gotta run fast!!!


----------



## esSJay

LOL these are all SO good so far!!! I already know I can't top them!


----------



## tessalover

Mommy look what I can do with my eyes when I run!! I look like a boogie monster! Now I go scare the monster under my bed!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Run, Run, Run...it's gonna get us if you don't Run!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

She said, *"BATH"!*


----------



## rappwizard

These were all great, but I think it's time to pick a winner--competing with Avatar, The Blind Side, and Up In The Air, just in time for next Oscar season. . . Noey's contribution, "Pupzilla"!!!!


----------



## Noey

rappwizard said:


> These were all great, but I think it's time to pick a winner--competing with Avatar, The Blind Side, and Up In The Air, just in time for next Oscar season. . . Noey's contribution, "Pupzilla"!!!!


: )

Thanks!
lets try this...


----------



## Laurie

I can't quite see the fine print on how to open these yummies!!!


----------



## maya111

No, mom. These have too much calories for you. I'll better keep em.


----------



## maya111

And I was wondering when would they let me have a snack on the table like everyone else....


----------



## esSJay

I know, I know, elbows off the table... just gimme a sec I'm almost done here!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*" Darn cardboard/blister pack packaging,!"*


----------



## Muddypaws

All Mine!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"While the Mom's away the Puppy will play"


----------



## Noey

gottaBgolden said:


> *" Darn cardboard/blister pack packaging,!"*


LOL you win. That is why it was sitting on the table and he was trying to get it...I was looking for a knife and turned around and Noah (yup thats Noah) was in the process of helping. Always the helper he is.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Thanx Noey- Here's an old one of Lucy! *


----------



## Doodle

The "ET" puppy. (Reminds me of that scene from the movie "ET" when the camera scanned the toy closet and ET was standing very still so he blended in with the toys.)


----------



## Muddypaws

_"Girls just wanna have fun!!"_


----------



## mm03gn

You'd better not touch my Stuffies...consider this your first warning!


----------



## Fidele

NO! I *NEVER* have enough woobies!


----------



## Laurie

Oh, oh....here comes mommy with those ear drop things again.....if I'm quiet and don't blink, she won't see me!!!!


----------



## Noey

I don't think she can see me. My plan has worked.


----------



## Fidele

bumping so this thread doesn't die


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Let's get a couple more and I'll pick tomorrow morning! *


----------



## olik

its a slumber party ,mom!


----------



## GoldenCamper

These stuffed animals are so absorbent...maybe they won't notice.


----------



## Noey

GoldenCamper said:


> These stuffed animals are so absorbent...maybe they won't notice.


this made me laugh....


----------



## gottaBgolden

goldencamper said:


> these stuffed animals are so absorbent...maybe they won't notice.


*winner!!!!!*


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks! I scanned this one from a old 35mm photo. My boy Tucker on the left, his friend Nola girl on the right. The difference in their expressions has always made me laugh, always wondered what a good caption would be, have at it.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Tucker's thinking, "Do blondes always look this confused?"


----------



## Noey

Tucker: I always blink why do I always blink in pictures
Nola: you did not say ready, I was not ready, did you say ready?


----------



## Fidele

Nola: "Can you believe what he just said to me?!"


----------



## Muddypaws

GoldenCamper said:


>


Oh - she had the camera again, quick pose.

Jeepers, all I want is a little peace and a good stick to chew.


----------



## olik

see, when you do a freestyle swim you need to turn your head to the side and bring your paws around.


----------



## tessalover

Tuckers thinking... so its true blonds really are stupid.


Thats not meant to be offensive to ANYONE! I don't believe thats true for one second, but it made me think of it.


----------



## crnp2001

*Strike a pose...*

"No, NO, silly...don't SQUINT at your human...hold your head UP, tilt THIS way...don't you know how to pose for pictures?! Be REGAL, pristine, my dear!" (LOL~)

~Kim~


----------



## Fidele

bumping up - don't want this thread to die!


----------



## Laurie

Nola: You want me to do what with that ball? Put it in the hoop.....on the other side of the pool?

Tucker (snickering): She has no idea how to do that!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Great captions everyone, hard to choose. The winner is...



Finn's Fan said:


> Tucker's thinking, "Do blondes always look this confused?"


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Here you go*

Let's see some captions for the crack head!


----------



## tessalover

Oh I know I know I'm cute now would you just let me sleep!!!


----------



## Nana-chan

Ahhhhhh!!! Toooo bright! Leave me alone, I want to sleep!


----------



## Laurie

You're the one who sent me to bed....now talk to the paw!!!!

(By the way, I like how his pillow coordinates with your couch)!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"You go hide". I'll start counting, '1, 2, 3....'.


----------



## Muddypaws

HEY!!! Sleeping here, turn off the light!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here's the winner:

You're the one who sent me to bed....now talk to the paw!!!!

(By the way, I like how his pillow coordinates with your couch)!!! 
__________________
Finn actually picked that pattern from the catalogue, so I went with his suggestion


----------



## Laurie

Thank you!!!!!

This is one of my favorite pictures of Austin and Lincoln....sorry for the poor quality..have to be quick with them. Often wondered what was going through their minds!!


----------



## Muddypaws

"It's OK, I will hold you until the bad dream passes"

That is a wonderful picture, so sweet and loving.


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"It's o.k., I won't let them take it trom you and throw it again"*


----------



## Noey

...and the big monster fell to the ground as the Super Golden saved the day. All the Goldens were happy again and milk bones rained from the sky, and milk filled the rivers, and toys grew on trees...and mommies remembered it was time for the bedtime story as she took the picture 

The End...


----------



## janine

Shhhh, be very quiet and she won't know we are on the bed.


----------



## esSJay

Muddypaws said:


> "It's OK, I will hold you until the bad dream passes"
> 
> That is a wonderful picture, so sweet and loving.





Noey said:


> ...and the big monster fell to the ground as the Super Golden saved the day. All the Goldens were happy again and milk bones rained from the sky, and milk filled the rivers, and toys grew on trees...and mommies remembered it was time for the bedtime story as she took the picture
> 
> The End...


Those 2 are both so sweet!!

Here's mine:
*"Silly Mom can't tell the difference between a headlock and a hug!"*


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up for a couple of more captions......


----------



## Laurie

Sorry...kind of forgot about this until today. Had a hard time picking the winner but have to go with:

*


Muddypaws said:



"It's OK, I will hold you until the bad dream passes"

Click to expand...

. *


Steph: Austin probably did have Lincoln in a headlock....here we thought he was being the caring big brother!!


----------



## Muddypaws

Thank Laurie

Here you go... A little old hard to believe Darby was ever this small.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh, OK we are suppose to be eating da grass now...justa sec...gotta turn da 'round...


----------



## tessalover

Hmmmm... Brown stuff now green stuff! Cool, what do I do with it mommy?


----------



## Laurie

This is a tough one....still thinking. Bumping up so it doesn't get lost!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Evil plan of the day: Teach puppy how to roll around in poo.


----------



## janine

Does that green stuff taste good?


----------



## Muddypaws

Thanks all - I guess that was a hard one. Good captions but I gotta go with - GoldenCamper

"_Evil plan of the day: Teach puppy how to roll around in poo._"

You have KC (the cat) nailed... he is a really problem child.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks Muddypaws, Here is Tucker at the vets office, just stopped in to check his weight and pick up thyroid meds.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

GoldenCamper said:


> Thanks Muddypaws, Here is Tucker at the vets office, just stopped in to check his weight and pick up thyroid meds.


So... uh... I take those treats how many times a day? 10? Make sure you tell mom!


----------



## Laurie

Mssjnnfer said:


> So... uh... I take those treats how many times a day? 10? Make sure you tell mom!


 
Too funny....that's going to be tough to beat already.


----------



## Muddypaws

"What - how many more cookies do I owe you??? But I only came in for a weight check...."


----------



## olik

its smells funny!!!what that,diet pills? No way,I am out of here!!!!


----------



## Laurie

"Psssssssssst.......I'll let you keep those cookies if you cancel that neutering appointment my daddy just made!!"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Laurie said:


> "Psssssssssst.......I'll let you keep those cookies if you cancel that neutering appointment my daddy just made!!"


 :lol: Good one!!


----------



## tessalover

Hmmmm... what's going on back here??


----------



## MyJaxson

Saturday at 3 won't work for me, do you have anything after Dog Whisperer is over?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I really left my wallet in my other pants, can you put it on my tab? I'll take those cookies...just add them to, K?


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"UH-OH, TWO cookies!, are you sure I'm not getting a shot today??"*


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't care what the scale said. I really, really NEED those cookies.
See? I'm just fluffy.


----------



## coppers-mom

and I must add
*That is one heck of a great picture!* Tucker must be quite a character.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Really good captions everyone, hard to pick just one, but the winner is...



Mssjnnfer said:


> So... uh... I take those treats how many times a day? 10? Make sure you tell mom!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I agree, that is such a sweet picture! And thanks!! 

Here's my picture! Taken on Valentine's Day with their gift from Mommy and Daddy.


----------



## tessalover

dog with toy in mouth: no stay far away!
Other dog: oh I want that.


----------



## momtoMax

What's that say Mojo? Hmm, two words...H...M...oh I know, Hump Me!! O- kay!!


----------



## MyJaxson

Don't eat that!!!! It looks like a booger... Pass it over here and I will get rid of it for you


----------



## mm03gn

Give ittttt!! Mommy said you have to share with me!!


----------



## Muddypaws

"But that is "our" Valentine - share." 

"NOofff, Mimefffff"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

What's mine is mine. What's ours is mine. And what's yours is mine. It's mine!


----------



## LizShort

Mojo was baring his soul, heart in his mouth. And yet... Maxie's laughter made him feel all the more embarrassed for his honesty. "pweez beweeb me!!! i nod no dat u nod lyk da dawgee chowkletz. why u call dem cat ship? day izda chowkletz!!" 

Maxie couldn't take any more. She fell over laughing at poor Mojo's expense.


----------



## coppers-mom

Mom bought it for me. I am the favorite. Pitiful looks will not get you anywhere!


----------



## MyJaxson

bump.. anymore captions?


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up again....


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I'm sorry! I've only been on a minute at a time lately, LOL.

They were all so good! Buuuuuuuut...



momtoMax said:


> What's that say Mojo? Hmm, two words...H...M...oh I know, Hump Me!! O- kay!!


Wins! LOL, Maxie humps Mojo ALL. THE. TIME.


----------



## momtoMax

wow! I won! I'll have to post a picture tonight. I know that Max like to get really personal with a pillow of mine so when I was looking at the picture and trying to think of what the words might say, it just came to me.


----------



## momtoMax

Okay, here is one of my favorites!! I am excited to read all your great captions!!

PS. I hope this is a good pic to pick for something like this! I know it's just his face but it says so much I think!!


----------



## Laurie

Okay buster.....I'll give you one warning 'cause there's a new Crocodile Hunter in town....and his name is Max!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Now that Max had his own personal security system he could finally get some sleep.


----------



## windfair

"I sleep *on* the face of danger!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Friendship has no boundaries.


----------



## rappwizard

"Swamp Thang
You Make My Heart Sing
You Make Everything
Grooooooovy."


----------



## Muddypaws

_*Everglades Alert!*_

*Warning* - be on the look out for a giant Golden Retriever. He was last seen scaring the "bejeebers" out of an alligator!! 

_________________________________
I confess my favorite is: too funny!!

"Swamp Thang
You Make My Heart Sing
You Make Everything
Grooooooovy."


----------



## coppers-mom

Okay. Okay. Now. Smile purty for the dentist.

But, yep -I like the swamp thing ditty best too!


----------



## MyJaxson

This alarm clock is not going to be pretty... I dont think i will use the snooze button on this one.


----------



## momtoMax

OMG they are all so funny!! I think I have to wait until 10 right? It's going to be so hard to choose. Thanks for the laughs!!


----------



## mm03gn

"C'mon man! We've still got one more bar to hit up!! There are lots of hot crocs there....Max?? Max??"


----------



## esSJay

CROC-A-DOODLE-DOOOOO!!! Time to wake up!


----------



## momtoMax

They were all so funny I had a hard time choosing so I let Leif pick one. And here's the winner!!!

PS> Thanks for the laughs, they really were all great!!!



MyJaxson said:


> This alarm clock is not going to be pretty... I dont think i will use the snooze button on this one.


----------



## MyJaxson

Thanks for picking me Leif... Our power just went out an hour before and I happen to look at our alarm... 

Here is mine...


----------



## mm03gn

"You have GOT to be kidding me. I say you get in here and let me spray YOU with freezing cold water!"


----------



## Laurie

I DO NOT look like a drowned rat so quit saying that and get me a towel!!!!


----------



## momtoMax

Now that the spa treatment is done, I'm ready for my manicure. Come on, I'm not getting any younger here.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

MyJaxson said:


>


Now I really stink. Smells like.... flowers.


----------



## Muddypaws

"_You call this a *JACUZZI*?????_ Get real!!"


----------



## coppers-mom

Your turn.


----------



## maggiesmommy

"ok, you had a huge leak in your o-ring, so we fixed that and now we're working on that huge hair clog in the main bend of your drain..."


----------



## coppers-mom

maggiesmommy said:


> "ok, you had a huge leak in your o-ring, so we fixed that and now we're working on that huge hair clog in the main bend of your drain..."


Too funny! I already entered, but I wanted add to this one.

and...... your bill is going to be way high since I don't work cheap!


----------



## LizShort

Do you really think you can get away with this??? I know where you sleep...


----------



## Finn's Fan

"Mom, are you sure you wanted me to potty down this drain?"


----------



## zeke11

I will make a stealth escape...one limb at a time.


----------



## MyJaxson

We have a WINNER... Congrats... 




maggiesmommy said:


> "ok, you had a huge leak in your o-ring, so we fixed that and now we're working on that huge hair clog in the main bend of your drain..."


----------



## maggiesmommy

Ah thank you for believing in me...I wanna thank my momma who has supported me through all of this.. Ok..my picture...have fun..


----------



## Noey

I know it's looking at me, I'm not looking, but I know that ball is looking at me...ok I'm not looking. Not looking not looking not looking, but it is looking at me.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

No, I don't have my period... Why do you keep asking me!?


----------



## Muddypaws

Don't touch it... it's the "Power Ball", I found it and I'm going to be "rich"!


----------



## Nana-chan

I will snap at you if you come near my red ball!


----------



## Laurie

I`m borrrrrred!!! I really wish I had a baby brother or sister to play with.....


----------



## LizShort

I collected all the squishy stuff under the tables when mom wasn't looking. It used to be all different colors but then I chewed up and it turned pink.


----------



## MyJaxson

Forget my ball I am sneaking up on moms favourite sweater on the floor:curtain:


----------



## momtoMax

Now I know I put that red ball somewhere... hmm. Where did I last see it? Think, think, think!!


----------



## MyJaxson

bump... where are all the great captions?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm so bored...I wanna play ball...can someone play ball wiff me...pleeze...


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"You threw it, YOU get it".


----------



## maggiesmommy

Drumroll please......the winner is:



Mssjnnfer said:


> No, I don't have my period... Why do you keep asking me!?



Congrats!


----------



## Olddog

"What was that about the yellow snow?"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"duke was not shy about his opinions of being put outside when Grandma visits..."


----------



## tessalover

You say yellow means what??? Pee??? No wonder it tastes so gross!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Darn it, my tongue is stuck in the lick position."


----------



## Ambesi

Oh ick! This stuff isn't marshmallow cream!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Wow, mom learned to speak dog. Ok.. Maybe I'm a little young for those words, but did she HAFTA put soap in my mouth? Jeez!


----------



## MyJaxson

Snow is suppose to be warm is it?


----------



## esSJay

"Just because _'when you were my age you had to walk uphill to school... barefoot... both ways... in snow up to your thighs',_ it doesn't mean that I have to do it too! Times have changed!"


----------



## Muddypaws

:yuck: YUCK!!!! Lemon... :yuck::yuck::yuck:


----------



## Noey

If I close my eyes and stick out my tounge it won't seem so high.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

"Oh no! Brain freeze!"


----------



## Ambesi

FlyingQuizini said:


> "Oh no! Brain freeze!"


Ha ha ha ha ha... I love this one!


----------



## tessalover

Bumping the thread!


----------



## tessalover

Bumping again


----------



## Olddog

And the winner is.... 
"duke was not shy about his opinions of being put outside when Grandma visits..."
Just because I have to hide my cats when Grandma visits, and I'm sure they would do the same thing.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Me again!?! Yay!!! Ok...here she is..have fun..


----------



## CosbysMommy

"What you talkin 'bout willis?"


----------



## MyJaxson

"..... did you say dinner was ready? "


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Peek a boo, I see you.


----------



## tessalover

person taking picture: What are you doing?
dog: oh nothing (while praying please God don't let her osme any further she'll see my evil dead of killing the cat!)


----------



## janine

I beg your pardon....but I am not dressed!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I thought you said you would be just a moment!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Did someone jingle the car keys?


----------



## Olddog

Can you pass me the towel please?


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

His is the weirdest window I've ever seen!


----------



## windfair

"Pay no attention to that dog behind the curtain"


----------



## maggiesmommy

The winner is.....



tessalover said:


> person taking picture: What are you doing?
> dog: oh nothing (while praying please God don't let her osme any further she'll see my evil dead of killing the cat!)


----------



## tessalover

Oh my gosh this is my first time winning!!! I will post a picture tomarrow morning. Thank you so much!!


----------



## tessalover

So picking a picture was a lot harder then I thought. And the one I wanted to use wouldn't work so I thought I would use this one. This picture was taken today, when i tried to get some pitures again today \9today pictures turned out so much better then yesturday's, differnet camera better quality I guess). Good luck and have fun!


----------



## coppers-mom

Snow angel? Hmmmmm. How do I make the wings?


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The 'Golden Chameleon' at work.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

It isn't mud... but it will have to do.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

I know there's a piece of poop under here SOMEWHERE... If I roll enough I'm sure I'll find it.


----------



## MyJaxson

I'll be the top of the snowman, get rolling and you can be the bottom... bring the carrots 

PS... where did you get all that snow... yesterday we were rolling in mud here


----------



## tessalover

bumping it


----------



## tessalover

bumping it


----------



## CosbysMommy

"Help I've fallen and I can't get up!"


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

...7, 8, 9, 10. Ready or not, here I come!


----------



## Muddypaws

Oh - I just love, love, love, love, love snow....


----------



## esSJay

"There's a snake on me! There's a snake on me! Don't just stand there, mom! It's wrapped around my neck - quick, help me get it off! .... Oh... nevermind, it's just my leash." :curtain:


----------



## tessalover

Heres the winner... esSJay! Everyone did good it was very hard to pick a winner. Congradulations and thank you everyone for posting yours!


esSJay said:


> "There's a snake on me! There's a snake on me! Don't just stand there, mom! It's wrapped around my neck - quick, help me get it off! .... Oh... nevermind, it's just my leash." :curtain:


P.S. - MyJackson - The snow actually really deep out there, are back yard is about half mud now and are front lawn is all mud, but the field (are old horse pasture) is still full of snow and will be for a little longer. But Tessa dosen't really like mud she prefers snows and watter, but she knows that snow is water so when she came in that day she was soaked!


----------



## esSJay

Yay! Sorry I didn't get around to it now! I'm looking for a picture and I'll post it shortly!


----------



## esSJay

Let's give this one a try...


----------



## Noey

um mom, a few questions....
1. THat is not a golden, I don't care what you tell me.
2. What the heck is around it's neck
3. can I ply with it?


----------



## Laurie

Uhhhhhh......pwease don't hurt me.....I'm vewy vewy fwendly!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

"Whaddya mean - _Take me to your leader_??"


----------



## MyJaxson

"SQUIRREL" 
(You have to had seen UP to really understand this one)


----------



## maya111

Whoa! skinny red head at 12!


----------



## maya111

"What you lookin at, ginger? huh???"


----------



## MyJaxson

MyJaxson said:


> "SQUIRREL"
> (You have to had seen UP to really understand this one)


I figured I should add the clip for the people who havent seen it... cause that there is funny. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBWrMQVsuak


----------



## esSJay

They're pretty good so far! Just waiting for another 4 or so and then I'll pick!


----------



## mm03gn

"You ARE pretty strange looking...but I'd still like to be your friend... Whaddya say???"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"and then the vet did WHAT with the thermometer!?!"


----------



## esSJay

I'm going to go ahead and pick a winner so the thread doesn't get lost.

Congrats to..... *maggiesmommy*!!! 



maggiesmommy said:


> "and then the vet did WHAT with the thermometer!?!"


Molson hasn't had his temperature checked since he was a wee little puppy so I'm sure he would be VERY surprised to hear how they check it!!


You pick the next one!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Thank you, thank you...ok..here's my picture..have fun, guys and gals..


----------



## mm03gn

"I'm just making sure you don't forget that I really want one of those when they come out of there!"


----------



## Laurie

Nobody is looking.....now, shall I wait for a cooked one or take one of those off the counter...decisions....decisions?????


----------



## tessalover

Oh mommy I wasn't doing anything just checking on the cookies (thinking... now if she would just go away I could just reach up there and grab a cookie.


----------



## maya111

"Would you PLEASE leave?"


----------



## maya111

But I'm telling you: they'll be safer IN my stomach!!


----------



## olik

can i have some privacy?


----------



## janine

They aren't meatballs but they look yummy.


----------



## LizShort

maggiesmommy said:


> Thank you, thank you...ok..here's my picture..have fun, guys and gals..


Magical Maggie was left to make the cookies and clean up afterwards. "I feel so tired. If only I could go to the ball with my other sisters." she said as the beams from her eyes removed the cookies from the oven and placed the next batch in.


----------



## esSJay

Don't tell me I can't sample any! There are too many cooks in the kitchen - go on, skidaddle, mommy!


----------



## Muddypaws

"Huh, who me?? Nooooo, I'm not up to anything.... really!"


----------



## CosbysMommy

"If all the cookies somehow disappear, it's because I was possessed"


----------



## maggiesmommy

And, the winner is....




mm03gn said:


> "I'm just making sure you don't forget that I really want one of those when they come out of there!"



Congrats, dearie!


----------



## mm03gn

maggiesmommy said:


> And, the winner is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, dearie!


WOOHOO! Thanks!!!

Here is my picture, caption away


----------



## Noey

I wonder if this one has a squeaker in it.


----------



## MyJaxson

wow burgundy you really have changed, those puppies really took a lot out of you.


----------



## Laurie

MyJaxson said:


> wow burgundy you really have changed, those puppies really took a lot out of you.


 
That's too funny!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mom, what the hell is this?


----------



## janine

Mom it has feet...is it my new CUZ ball?


----------



## Laurie

Am I supposed to eat this thing or play with it???????


----------



## CosbysMommy

Woah! Mom! This ones got an automatic squeaker!


----------



## esSJay

Hmm... a guinea pig you say? ... does that mean it tastes like pork?


----------



## Muddypaws

"Whoa - Dude, what have you been eating?"


----------



## maya111

Ok, where do you place the batteries??


----------



## coppers-mom

Hmmmmm. How do I wind it up?


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up !!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

No way! I did not look like this when I was a puppy.


----------



## mm03gn

Ooops! Kinda forgot about this thread!! Thanks for bumping Laurie 

the winner is...



fuzzbuzz said:


> Mom, what the hell is this?


that is just so Bailey  I will PM fuzzbuzz


----------



## fuzzbuzz

*THANKS!!!! Here's the next picture. *


----------



## Wendy427

HAH! I GOT you, you feisty tennis ball!


----------



## lovealways_jami

"Watch me break into a hand stand AND fetch a ball.. Air Bud who?"


----------



## Muddypaws

_"Come on - MOVE!!!_"


----------



## MyJaxson

no fear tennis ball, with this hot breath I will melt you out of the snow so we can play


----------



## CosbysMommy

Vaccinate your tennis balls! Rabies dogs are on the prowl!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Hey everyone! How often do yall pick winners? I am loving this game but it seems to have come to a hault


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"AEEEEEEEEGH! Wrong answer, ball. Now you will face my furry revenge!"


----------



## olik

the last winner should pick up a next winner after about 10 post.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Any more captions out there? I'll pick a winner around noon.


----------



## olik

OMG!!!!Are you my mother????!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The WINNER IS..........



Muddypaws said:


> _"Come on - MOVE!!!_"


----------



## Muddypaws

Cool!

Thanks Fuzzbuzz.

Here you go -


----------



## Laurie

Come on' mommy ...please let me out...this is no way to treat a cute innocent puppy like me!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

"C'mon, just let me in.. I left the secret password in my ummm.. other pants"  (So cute)


----------



## lovealways_jami

**bump** i love this game!


----------



## LizShort

I was framed!!! If you must know, it was that one over there who done it!! I SWEAR!!!


----------



## zaxx_5

*I'll trick mom so that I'll get out of here* Look!Look mom!It's Justin Bieber!*Mom looks*Where??!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mom, yoohoo Mom. HEY LADY, over here.


----------



## lovealways_jami

Fun..Bump..


----------



## MyJaxson

Taxi... I am fleaing this joint!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Bahaha.. thats adorable!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"O.K.,O.K.-I thought you were just kidding when you said not to chew your shoe. I PROMISE I won't do it again! (at least until it mocks me again!)*


----------



## mm03gn

I was framed I tell ya!!


----------



## Noey

Muddypaws said:


> Cool!
> 
> Thanks Fuzzbuzz.
> 
> Here you go -
> View attachment 74245


Lets see how you like being on that side of the gate.


----------



## maya111

Let me out... Let's just shake hands and forget everything about it!!


----------



## coppers-mom

You put your right foot in.................


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Y-you have something on your shirt. Seriously, I'm not joking this time... I'm not gonna flick your nose. I promise.


----------



## Muddypaws

Wow, hard to choose but the winner is..... FuzzBuzz. 

That is very close to Darby's responses. I get alot of "Mooommmm...."


----------



## Muddypaws

Hey All - FuzzBuzz is having trouble finding a suitable picture and pass the honor, so I am going with with second place 

Congrats too - mm03gn _"I was framed I tell ya!!"_


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I can't wait until there's a new pic so I can play along. =)


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up so it doesn't get lost..........


----------



## tessalover

Bumping it!!!


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up .......


----------



## olik

guys remember to PM the winner.


----------



## Laurie

Just PM'd her!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Thanks guys!! I'm on my blackberry right now...I'm not at home, so ill post a picture when I get to work tmrw morning!!


----------



## mm03gn

Alright - here is the next picture!!

This is Zephyr's Oscar at the last Ontario Meet


----------



## esSJay

"Um... Oscar, you missed a spot on your back!"



mm03gn said:


> Alright - here is the next picture!!
> 
> This is Zephyr's Oscar at the last Ontario Meet


----------



## lovealways_jami

"Its a dirty job, but someone's got to do it {shrug}"


----------



## Laurie

What??????? Mud baths aren't just for girls you know!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws

_"Whaddya mean - I'm walking home????"_


----------



## coppers-mom

I wasn't supposed to roll in it???????


----------



## Noey

you can't see me -- can you?


----------



## MyJaxson

Did someone call for a landscaper? There isnt much grass to water around here.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

"Guess who's going as a Chesapeake Bay Retriever for Halloween??"


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

"mom said that I was due for a bath, thought I'd make this one count!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"Is there something on my face?"*


----------



## Capehank

I just love Mud Season!!!


----------



## Noey

what do you mean this is not mud? :yuck:


----------



## maggiesmommy

No I haven't seen your chocolate ice cream! Why do you ask?


----------



## GoldenCamper

I settled for mud mom. Could have been roadkill or horse poo, you should be proud of me.


----------



## maya111

"Where should I sleep now: bed or couch? The white carpet wouldn't be a bad idea either..."


----------



## mm03gn

I had Kevin help me pick a winner tonight, and we both agreed that this was the best caption 

I will PM the winner!



gottaBgolden said:


> *"Is there something on my face?"*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Thanx, Here ya go. Hope this doesn't cross any "doggie porn" lines..LOL*


----------



## lovealways_jami

"Double Dog Dare you to post THIS on your silly forum!"


----------



## coppers-mom

I am flexible in our relationship - see?


----------



## lovealways_jami

coppers-mom said:


> i am flexible in our relationship - see?


bahahahaha


----------



## Noey

ok - go ahead and try and move me. My chair. 

or

This is how you should fit in the chair. You too big. My Chair.


----------



## tessalover

I'm just one big porn artist!

O.K. normal I would never post somethign like that however when you said the whole porn thing i just had to say it. Lol. I have a pic of Tessa very similar to this on lol.


----------



## esSJay

"Hey this is what daddy looks like when he is drunk and passes out on the couch!" 
hehe


----------



## Fidele

Ummm - could you turn the ceiling fan up a little?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

You can find loose change a lot easier this way!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*LOL-pretty good so far...need a couple more!*


----------



## tippykayak

"All right Mr. De Mille, I'm ready for my close-up."


----------



## Muddypaws

_"Chiropractor??? I don't need no stinking chiropractor!!"_


----------



## Laurie

To heck with what mommy said about being lady like.....this is way too comfy!!!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

"ah...that's where daddy hides the remote!"


----------



## gottaBgolden

*We have a winner! Actually it was a hard choice but this one made me laugh because that's kinda what Lucy seems to say when I'm chasing her around with the camera to catch her doing something silly!*



lovealways_jami said:


> "Double Dog Dare you to post THIS on your silly forum!"


----------



## tessalover

Bumping it!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Sorry for the delay! Here yall go! This is Diesel running and trying to stop on the kitchen floor


----------



## tessalover

hey Hey look at me and my crazy pose!!!!!!

Ps- love the picture


----------



## tippykayak

Is that all I am to you? The spokespup for Mop-n-Glo?


----------



## Muddypaws

_"Wheeeee!!!! I love it when Mom waxes the floor"_


----------



## tessalover

Bumping this!


----------



## lovealways_jami

Bump!! Cmon guys!!


----------



## Laurie

Air Brakes??????? I thought you said "Ear Brakes"!!!! Whoooaaaaaa......I can't stop!!


----------



## Harley&Em

Taaaadaaaa and for my next trick....


----------



## GoldenCamper

Your pic reminded me of a song by Meatloaf-Paradise by the dashboard light.

"The pitcher glance over, winds up, and it's bunted, bunted
down the third base line, the suicide squeeze in on!
Here he comes, squeeze play, it's gonna be close
here's the throw, there's the play at the plate
holy cow, I think he's gonna make it!"


----------



## lovealways_jami

AND THE WINNER IS ((DRUMROLLLLL PLEEASSSEEEE))




tippykayak said:


> Is that all I am to you? The spokespup for Mop-n-Glo?


Too cute! Thanks!


----------



## tippykayak

lovealways_jami said:


> AND THE WINNER IS ((DRUMROLLLLL PLEEASSSEEEE))
> 
> Too cute! Thanks!


Thanks! I've never won before!

Here's mine:


----------



## lovealways_jami

"Nanabooboo, you can't catch me!"


----------



## Harley&Em

Hahahahahaha prrrrttthhhhh see mom I can get wet all by myself!!!! Iza did allll byyy myyyy selllffff!!


----------



## Muddypaws

SPLAAAHHHH!!!!! _This is *NOT* Poland Spring Water!!_


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Once again, dunk head, lick water drips, look cute and repeat. Got it?


----------



## crnp2001

Hmmmm....essence of...let me think...hmmm...perhaps a hint of salmon, with a whiff of earth tones, along with a crisp, clear finish...

(I'm wine-tasting tonight...LOL)

~Kim~


----------



## tippykayak

That's five! Five more before I pick a winner, right?


----------



## turtle66

"In my next life I might qualify to become a beaver"


----------



## turtle66

"Can't believe it - you are taking a picture now? I have to do really urgently my business - now...How about some privacy!"


----------



## moverking

"Marco...!"

And Jax maintaining a safe distance... "Polo!"


----------



## CosbysMommy

Not a caption... but all I can think of is that movie Andre, with the seal? He was always spitting his tongue out at everything haha


----------



## tessalover

Loser! Loser! I least I have red hair and can swim!! And best of all I get all the beauty comments!!


----------



## tippykayak

moverking said:


> "Marco...!"
> 
> And Jax maintaining a safe distance... "Polo!"


OK, this is definitely my favorite. I actually laughed out loud just now. 

Moverking wins!


----------



## tessalover

bumping this


----------



## tippykayak

Oh yeah! Moverking needs to post a photo!


----------



## tessalover

Bumping again.


----------



## tessalover

Does anyone know if moverking is going to post a picture?


----------



## olik

just PM to *moverking* .


----------



## tessalover

Hey everyone,
I know I didn't wi n however this Theard is one of my favorites and I want to keep it going. So I thought I would post a picture. Good luck.


----------



## turtle66

Oh my - I better run, before they know that I trashed the christmas tree.


----------



## Muddypaws

"Look'it me - I'm a snowshoe bunny!!!"


----------



## RunsCreek

"Shhhhh, I'm hunting wabbit."


----------



## tessalover

Bumping this!!


----------



## turtle66

Hmm - not sure if this is against the 'GRF caption competition rules' and if this is so, just ignore this post, but I thought I will give this picture a try....


----------



## tessalover

turtle66 said:


> Hmm - not sure if this is against the 'GRF caption competition rules' and if this is so, just ignore this post, but I thought I will give this picture a try....


 
The winner is..... turtle66! good job! Everyone did a very good job and it was actually verey hard to chose.
I know you already posted a picture so you don't need to post another one and then when there are *10 captions *you pick a winner then they post a picture however you can't post a picture unles you are a winner.


----------



## tessalover

Golden saying (to cat): Hey you come in or I'm gonna get you wet!!!
Cat saying (to dog): No way don't even get me wet or else you will get it.


----------



## janine

Oh good...the puppy space ship has landed, now he can go home!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Kitty is stunned when she realizes her carefully choreographed "Super Secret Evil Plan" has been foiled because the monster appears to _like_ the water.


----------



## esSJay

"FREEZE, canine! One step closer and I'll deflate this playpen of yours with my claw!"


----------



## RunsCreek

Dog: Tells joke to cat - Horse walks into a bar and the bartender says "Why the long face?"

Cat: "Are you serious?"


----------



## Muddypaws

Cat - "_Sheesh... that's water - you just keep getting weirder and weirder_!"


----------



## Noey

turtle66 said:


> Hmm - not sure if this is against the 'GRF caption competition rules' and if this is so, just ignore this post, but I thought I will give this picture a try....


Puppy - you can't call "the ground" 
Cat - you called the pool - so the ground is mine. 

Puppy - I'm coming out
Cat - ok - but my property has rules and if you touch "my ground" without my permission you pay the price
Puppy - mom
Cat - baby


----------



## coppers-mom

Cat: "Do you smell as bad as you look? Phhht. I'm not getting any closer."


----------



## turtle66

I am having much fun reading those captions (LOL!) - we need two more!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Puppy says-"Can I please come out now?"

Kitty says-"Not until you catch me a fishy!"


----------



## SweetSoul

"I know where she's hiding the treats...meet me in the kitchen tonight"


----------



## crnp2001

"Nah, nah...I'm safe in HERE!" (as most cats hate water). 

~Kim~


----------



## turtle66

It was not easy at all...but after minutes/ hours of reviewing I can say now:
The winner is: JANINE !!! Congratulations!!!! :wavey:



> oh good...the puppy space ship has landed, now he can go home!


....and now we need a new picture....


----------



## janine

Hey I won!!!! Thanks  I will be back later this morning to post a picture.


----------



## janine

I like this picture of Murphy...


----------



## Noey

hey not my fault - you left the paper out where I can reach it. So "bad mom" for not thinking about where the paper "should be" placed. I'm just teaching you a lesson. I deserve a treat.


----------



## turtle66

Why don't we have recycling paper in the house?


----------



## crnp2001

"What's the problem? I saved you the trouble of putting things in the shredder..."


~Kim~


----------



## tessalover

I saved you time now you don't have to put it in the paper shedder! NEXT! (The cat walks in for his turn to be shredded)


----------



## moverking

tippykayak said:


> OK, this is definitely my favorite. I actually laughed out loud just now.
> 
> Moverking wins!



Darn! Took a little break and see what I missed!:doh: Sorry, folks. Let me know if a slow spell comes along and I'll pay up with a pic


----------



## tessalover

Bumping this we need 6 more captions!!!


----------



## RunsCreek

Uhhhh....I was only trying to help. Yeah, the cat was out of kitty litter.


----------



## Laurie

You call this an insurance policy!!!!! Am I not worth more than that to you!!!!!!!


----------



## Ranger

"There was a serious deficiency of shredded paper in the room. Don't worry though, I took care of it."


----------



## RunsCreek

Hey mom, you got a extra pillow case...there's a co-ed pillow fight tonight.


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

"Chester told me you'd be HAPPY I tore up the paper towels. I knew it was too good to be true!!!"


----------



## Muddypaws

Lets see if Bounty is "the quicker picker upper" now.


----------



## janine

goldenjackpuppy said:


> "Chester told me you'd be HAPPY I tore up the paper towels. I knew it was too good to be true!!!"


I thought everyone forgot about my picture ....But I pick Goldenjackpuppy, because I do belive Chester just might have told Murphy to rip up those papertowels!!!:uhoh: Thanks everyone...


----------



## Blake51

"This didn't work like my kong toy... Where's my peanut butter?"


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I just saw that I won! We don't have that many funny pictures of Jack yet, but this one with his feline brothers from when he was a baby always made me laugh. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## maggiesmommy

*in unison* "Come and play with us, Jack..."


----------



## Mssjnnfer

maggiesmommy said:


> *in unison* "Come and play with us, Jack..."


DANGIT!!! I was thinking the EXACT SAME THING. LMAO!!


----------



## Blake51

"Alright, on the count of three, you take him from the back, i'll get the front..."


----------



## esSJay

lol I don't have a good line but I love the picture, especially those red eyes! hahaha


----------



## HiTideGoldens

esSJay said:


> lol I don't have a good line but I love the picture, especially those red eyes! hahaha


I know! They look so creepy!!!


----------



## Duke's Momma

take - us - to - your - leader - - dog


----------



## Noey

who put the batteries in those things?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

maggiesmommy said:


> *in unison* "Come and play with us, Jack..."


Since it seems that the submissions are waning.......we have a winner! It's maggiesmommy!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

YAAAAYYY!! I win, I win. 

Ok..here's my picture...have fun, guys...


----------



## crnp2001

"Freeze Frame!" I...am NOT...MOVING. I will just pretend that no one sees me...so cozy...just...want...to...go...to...sleep...ZZZZZZ


My Honey looks at me like this all the time!
~Kim~


----------



## RunsCreek

"I called shotgun...go find your own."


----------



## mm03gn

"...if only my people would get me a decent sized bed and some decent blankets...so very collllldd....."


----------



## Muddypaws

Hey - Turn off that light!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The queen laid a pea beneath the mattress. 
On this the princess had to lie all night. In the morning she was asked how she had slept. 
“Oh, very badly!” said she. “I have scarcely closed my eyes all night. Heaven only knows what was in the bed, but I was lying on something hard, so that I am black and blue all over my body. It’s horrible!”


----------



## Karen519

*Migraine*

I have a Migraine headache!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

What? don't you have to go to work or something?


----------



## Noey

use my bed - it's free.


----------



## janine

Bob-N-Tash said:


> The queen laid a pea beneath the mattress.
> On this the princess had to lie all night. In the morning she was asked how she had slept.
> “Oh, very badly!” said she. “I have scarcely closed my eyes all night. Heaven only knows what was in the bed, but I was lying on something hard, so that I am black and blue all over my body. It’s horrible!”


My favorite childrens book The Princess and the Pea...


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bumping up....


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Turn the light out when you leave. OH and keep the noise down.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Looks like youze guys are done commenting so...I pick....




Bob-N-Tash said:


> The queen laid a pea beneath the mattress.
> On this the princess had to lie all night. In the morning she was asked how she had slept.
> “Oh, very badly!” said she. “I have scarcely closed my eyes all night. Heaven only knows what was in the bed, but I was lying on something hard, so that I am black and blue all over my body. It’s horrible!”


I was going to pick yesterday, but plumb forgot.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Oh boy.. I won. Let's hear your captions for this photo.


----------



## crnp2001

"Ooooh...new floatie for the pool! Grab him and throw him in!"


----------



## esSJay

"One of these things is not like the other..." (from the Sesame Street song)

or,

"Initiation time!! We don't believe you're a _real_ golden... prove it with a swimming test!"


----------



## Laurie

You're not getting away that easily.......you get back in there and learn how to swim!!!

(God, those puppies are adorable).!!


----------



## olik

ini mini miny moe- you the one who is going first!


----------



## tessalover

Here how about you tell us if the water is scary and cold first!


----------



## LizShort

Thanks to the latest in stop motion photography, and our ability to put the pictures together using photoshop, we can see how this puppy learns about play tricks on other dogs. While this is only a stuffed dog, the puppy is practicing his come from behind and shove the adult into the pool technique.


----------



## heartofgold

They're wrong about me, I've done nothing wrong, I'm real dog I swear! Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## Noey

left to right
Puppy 1: I'll watch his head and if he jumps I will take him out.
Puppy 2: I've got puppy one covered if something goes wrong and Puppy 2 you need to grab the neck not the back - that's how mom does it
Puppy 3: it's the back - mom said you grab by the back...it's not the neck...I'm getting the back
Puppy number 4. I've got the tail I've got the tail I've got the tail


----------



## turtle66

Stuffed toy: 'I think my undercover job got blown, 022 please help me out'


----------



## willows dad

Not sure we got this C.P.R thing right you know???!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Although he looked familiar, the gang members knew there was something different about this stranger. They grabbed the intruder and dragged him off to someplace private where they would question him further.

:wavey: :wavey: :wavey: :wave: :wavey:

Oh wait, since I posted this photo I suppose that I can't post a caption. I see that as of tonight 10 captions have been posted. So I choose....... :drummer:
esSJay"One of these things is not like the other..." (from the Sesame Street song)


----------



## esSJay

Yahoo!!  It's such a cute picture! Let me see what I've got and I'll post something tomorrow morning if not tonight.


----------



## esSJay

Ok here's one from Canada Day a few weeks ago.


----------



## Wendy427

Boy, that Canadian Bacon was sure YUMMY!


----------



## LizShort

*SLURP* ahem... *BURP!!!*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Yeah, Yeah, sure. Put that plate down right here and I'll keep an eye on it while you go get yourself something to drink..


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

What??!?!? I swear.. the cat ate it!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Where's the Cat? 

Um.... What Cat?​


----------



## Noey

a little to the right, well your left my right and you can get that thing off your face, why are you looking at me like I'm a nut - you are the one with a "thing on your face" I think if I just keep doing this you will get it - how can you not feel that thing on your face....someone tell him he has something on his face...almost a little to your left...oh come on...I'm not sure how long I want to do this - I might have to come "give you a kiss" as you call it and clean that gross thing off your face...I hope it's at least tasty...


----------



## crnp2001

That Molson was s-u-r-e good. But next time, throw in some peanuts or something...Think I'll favor another, 'eh?


----------



## esSJay

*bump* let's get a few more and then I'll pick one tomorrow evening


----------



## mm03gn

"I. AM. CANADIAN. There, I said the slogan, I'm wearing the shirt - now give me a **** hot dog."


----------



## esSJay

Congrats to.... *crnp2001*! You are the winner!!  



crnp2001 said:


> That Molson was s-u-r-e good. But next time, throw in some peanuts or something...Think I'll favor another, 'eh?


----------



## crnp2001

Wow...I can't believe I won! 



Here's my submission of Honey...go to it!

~Kim~


----------



## esSJay

"Honey, it's bathtime!"
"LA-LA-LA-LA I CAN'T HEAAAAAA-RRRR YOU!! LA-LA-LA-LA"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHH No more pictures! Put it away Lady.


----------



## Solas Goldens

Dog Meets Wild!


----------



## Heidi36oh

I won't take that pill mom...yuck!


----------



## olik

cant see you,can't hear you,can't even smell you,and its just a fluffy pillow.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

_"If I have to see that Kibbles & Bits commercial one more time, I think I'm gonna puke!"_


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

'No, those pants don't make your butt look big." (hahahahahaah!)


----------



## Phillyfisher

Ahhh, ahhh, ahhh, ....... choo!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

♫"And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-eee-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always... love YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!"♪


----------



## Wendy427

Mssjnnfer said:


> ♫"And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-eee-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always... love YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!"♪


I can hear Whitney Houston singing this right now! LOL


----------



## HiTideGoldens

"Whazuuuuuuuup???????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## crnp2001

*Last chance~*

Wow! All of these are great!! Some of them I just laughed out loud. I'll see if anyone else posts today, then make a decision tonight! 

~Kim~


----------



## coppers-mom

Aaaack! You look like Medusa first thing in the morning.:doh:
It could give a girl a headache and make her lose her appetite.:yuck:
I refuse to look until after you shower.
________________________________________________________________

Oh. sorry, those are the comments I generally get in the morning.


----------



## crnp2001

*the winner!*



Mssjnnfer said:


> ♫"And IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-eee-IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII will always... love YOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!"♪


 
And we have our winner!!  A very hard decision for me, as there were several that I had to really choose from.

Your turn to submit a photo!

~Kim~


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Yay! Thanks!!

For the record, Gary said he hates how he looks in this. He didn't know I was taking it... he was having an off day. LOL.


----------



## momtoMax

"When Mojo stretches out on the couch - he REALLY stretches out on the couch!!"


----------



## coppers-mom

Time for my early morning streeeeeetch.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

(in dog show announcer voice) "The Dachs-den Retriever makes it's official debut! This variety is the B.I.F.R.I.B. variety (Blond in Front, Red in Back). We expect this new and rare breed to take off quickly in the U.S., as the dog itself also doubles as a body pillow! What creative and multi-functional breeding!"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

The latest fad among dog fanciers, the amazing Goldfurter...part golden retriever and part dachshund.


----------



## olik

the prototype of Loofa dog toy :


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Went to edit my previous caption but that's not possible.. so I will submit a second caption.

Gary was not impressed with the amazing Goldfurter. All he knew was since the dog arrived there was no more room for him to stretch out on the sofa.


----------



## esSJay

"I got soda, popcorn, snacks and hawt dawgs! 5-foot long hawt dawgs! Git yer 5-foot wieners here!!!"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bumping up... no action here for a full week.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

This pic totally reminds me of the "I have your thumb" game.. Except its... "I have your head, or I have your butt???" LOL


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Ok... Now that I understand the sawing in half part... Maybe this video will show me how to put the pieces back together again...


----------



## crnp2001

"So THIS is what happens when half of me lies out in the sun..."


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Um, Dad?? This is OUR couch, not yours.

(I'm new at this can you tell? LOL)


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Sorry for the delay... it really did slip my mind. 

Anyway, since Gary was in the picture I let him pick the winner! 

And the winner isssssssss...




olik said:


> the prototype of Loofa dog toy :


!!! Hilarious! We both loved all the captions, though. He said it was hard to pick just one!


----------



## olik

Hooray,i am glad i looked today. Looking for pictires. POst soon


----------



## olik

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## coppers-mom

Golden Vulcan mind meld:
"I must have treats. Many, many treats".


----------



## sharlin

"I swear it was the cat"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

It was the most unusual case of fraternal siamese twins joined at the forhead.


----------



## olik

come on people!Let post some incredible titles!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I'm not gonna blink, I'm not gonna blink


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

OK mom.. I promise I wont do it again....


----------



## turtle66

If you love me very very much you are going to get me some tuna treats stat!


----------



## Pudden

the first annual human/doggie bad breath competition: Who will pass out first?


----------



## olik

OK,i am tired of waiting for more replays. The winner is Pudden .You got it right,Honeys breath sometimes can kill a rat! I will Pm her.


----------



## Pudden

okay...here is ours. knock yourselves out!


----------



## olik

Pudden auditioning for "Hairspray".


----------



## jackie_hubert

Shhh...I hear that if you play dead it won't suck your brain out completely.


----------



## Muddypaws

_Whaddya mean "what's that on your head"??_


----------



## HiTideGoldens

"**** Kraken won't leave me alone."


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Pudden trying out for the part of "Davy Jones" in the local playhouse rendition of "Pirates of the Carribean"*


----------



## kwalls01

Um no mom I haven't been drinking out of the Aquariun. Why do you ask?


----------



## mylissyk

kwalls01 said:


> Um no mom I haven't been drinking out of the Aquariun. Why do you ask?



hahahahah, I love this one!


----------



## Pudden

kwalls01 said:


> Um no mom I haven't been drinking out of the Aquariun. Why do you ask?


ok, to move this along, here is the winner 

Kwalls - if you're new to this, all you have to do is post a new pic and pick a winner after approximately 10 (give or take) responses


----------



## kwalls01

Oh shoot, sorry been very busy let me look and see what I have. Ok since I'm at work, and my old laptop blew, and I only have a couple to choose from on my new one, this is the best that I've got:


----------



## olik

party of 4 please.We will take a bar seats!


----------



## GoldenMum

Pick me! Pick Me! PICK ME!


----------



## Muddypaws

I'll have two scoops of vanilla in a cup with sprinkles
Red will have strawberry in a waffle cone
Blackie wants a hot fudge sundae and 
Shortie will have a banana split!


----------



## CarolinaZ71

Quick! Somebody give her the puppy dog eyes, that gets her everytime!


----------



## Laurie

Bumping up.


----------



## windfair

"Hmmm, I think I must have been adopted...." thought the little white dog.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Little white dog: "OMG, who farted?!?!"


----------



## maya111

"Ha! You fenced yourself out of the party!"


----------



## Yarra girl

We SWEAR this Ewok followed us home, please can we keep him ?!


----------



## kwalls01

:doh:Ok, sorry I've been so delayed in awardinga winner. Geesh there are so good but believe it or not the little white puppy runs the big dogs. But I'm going to have to give the winner to "Golden Mom". Congrats!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'm not at all surprised that the little one runs the big dogs. lol. 

Congrats to the winner!


----------



## seamas2008

Just posing on a sunny day!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Caption for this randomly posted photo : "My mom don't need to read no stinkin' rules."


----------



## jackie_hubert

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Caption for this randomly posted photo : "My mom don't need to read no stinkin' rules."


Hahahaha! I love it!


----------



## CarolinaZ71

seamas2008 said:


> Just posing on a sunny day!


Yea Yea Yea...i know, dont chase the cats.


----------



## coppers-mom

yeah - but game had wound down before the randomly posted picture was posted.

so......here's my caption:

Well excuse me! I think the ear turned back is a very good look on me.


----------



## AlanK

Mr Seamas is thinkin HEY BABE IN THE BIKINI...RooRoo


----------



## coppers-mom

AlanK said:


> Mr Seamas is thinkin HEY BABE IN THE BIKINI...RooRoo


Funny. You beat me at least.


----------



## kwalls01

I thought I saw a Puddy Cat...Hurry up and take the picture cause I did I did see a puddy cat!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

*Sigh* Can you _please_ hurry up with that picture??? I _do_ have important doggy stuff to do today!!!!


----------



## crznet

Alright, after this one gimme the reward.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Here you go... 



Pudden said:


> Okay, this came to me in the LOLdog thread: let's say it's an experiment, and if this thread dies after 10 posts, I'll know it was a silly idea :doh: but hey, here goes:
> 
> 1) Someone posts a fun pic of their doggie (I'll start).
> 2) People post their funniest caption for the pic.
> 3) After 10 posts, the person who posted the pic declares the winner.
> 4) The winner of the previous pic caption posts the next picture.
> 5) another 10 posts to determine the funniest caption for that one, winner posts the next pic etc.
> 
> I"ll start with the Pudden (ok...most of my pics are on the other computer; not many on this one, but here's a goofy one from a recent ski trip - yep, them's 2 moose in the background):


:curtain:


----------



## crznet

sorry then. Ill post it later xD


----------



## jackie_hubert

OMG, OMG, hurry up! Take the bloody picture! The cat is coming! 10 o'clock!


----------



## Abby

seamas2008 said:


> Just posing on a sunny day!



"Oh god, another picture?? Oh the hardships of life as a dog as beautiful as me! If only the camera could resist!"


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I've made the executive decision to get this thread started again since it's been dead for a few weeks. Here's a picture....caption away!


----------



## Laurie

What????? Why is Jack laughing at me.....what did I do?


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

I see Jack with the ball... but what do you _*expect me*_ to do with it????? Im way to pretty to touch _that!_


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Jack: Haaaa... I just farted.
Chloe: ... Did he seriously just fart?


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

Mssjnnfer said:


> Jack: Haaaa... I just farted.
> Chloe: ... Did he seriously just fart?


Oh my... I literally laughed out loud at work when I read that....


----------



## HiTideGoldens

StickyToedGeckos said:


> Oh my... I literally laughed out loud at work when I read that....


LOL me too!


----------



## Laurie

Mssjnnfer said:


> Jack: Haaaa... I just farted.
> Chloe: ... Did he seriously just fart?


Ok...I shouldn't be reading these at work!!!! LOL............


----------



## janine

Mssjnnfer said:


> Jack: Haaaa... I just farted.
> Chloe: ... Did he seriously just fart?


Ok...just pick Mssjnnfer as the winner no one is going to beat that. LOL


----------



## HiTideGoldens

janine said:


> Ok...just pick Mssjnnfer as the winner no one is going to beat that. LOL


Agreed. We have a winner: Mssjnnfer!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laurie

janine said:


> Ok...just pick Mssjnnfer as the winner no one is going to beat that. LOL


I was going to suggest the same thing!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Oh my!! Thanks guys! LOL. Sorry I didn't see this sooner, I didn't know it would be that quick! lol!

Here's one of Mojo. Steph took it on Melissa's awesome camera.


----------



## olik

make one step back,and no one will get killed over the ball!!!!!


----------



## Yarra girl

"What ball? I put them all back in the bubble-tub like you asked me !"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

*mine!!!!!!*


----------



## Noey

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oh my!! Thanks guys! LOL. Sorry I didn't see this sooner, I didn't know it would be that quick! lol!
> 
> Here's one of Mojo. Steph took it on Melissa's awesome camera.



This is a classic "Tennis Ball addict" caught in the act -- 

silly smile, glare in the eye, ball hidden but not, waiting for you to make the move ... his "stash" is not hidden well....so it's still early enough to cure...maybe.


----------



## jackie_hubert

"I'll trade ya. This beautiful tennis ball for that tub over there." :--big_grin:


----------



## LincolnsMom

See I smiled for you; now you have to let me keep it


----------



## Cali & I

"Look..... it seems as if you are trying to neuter me all over again, so I suggest you just back off Ms. Flashypants"...


----------



## Rob's GRs

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oh my!! Thanks guys! LOL. Sorry I didn't see this sooner, I didn't know it would be that quick! lol!
> 
> Here's one of Mojo. Steph took it on Melissa's awesome camera.


 
"A ball in the paw is worth two in the bottle" .....


----------



## abbs

you had to turn up with that camera, cant you see im playing hide and seek with mom *pffft* kids


----------



## coppers-mom

Okay - I've got this one cornered. I wonder if any more are going to try to escape?


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Omggg. These were all so good! It was really hard for me to pick. However, I had to pick a winner.

And the winner is...

...

...

...



Noey said:


> This is a classic "Tennis Ball addict" caught in the act --
> 
> silly smile, glare in the eye, ball hidden but not, waiting for you to make the move ... his "stash" is not hidden well....so it's still early enough to cure...maybe.


Congrats!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I like that one too!


----------



## Kimbiscuit

Hahaha.. whats the next picture??


----------



## Noey

how fun....ok this is a common thing that happens in my house - and I never have a camera. Poor Noah...Scout can be a brat.

Ignore the shirt on NOah...he was being a brat so I put it on him to occupy his time when I could not.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Okay Scout...don't you dare fart on my head. You'll regret it!


----------



## olik

tell me where you hide all this bones on backyard?!!!!


----------



## musicgirl

wait a minute...this ISN'T my bed?


----------



## Noey

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Okay Scout...don't you dare fart on my head. You'll regret it!


well because I have so few...I'm going to go ahead and pick one because I'm not on as much anymore. 

So Eli and Bailey's mom you win.

It's the funniest thing the way Scout backs up and sits on Noah...uses him like a bench. This happened to be in the middle of play fighting - but sometimes he just backs up and will sit on him while he sleeps.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Thanks Noey! I posted this picture of Bailey a couple of months ago. I still get a kick out of it. The poor fella was pooped after playing with Jack and Riley.


----------



## Noey

ELI&BAILEY'S MOM said:


> Thanks Noey! I posted this picture of Bailey a couple of months ago. I still get a kick out of it. The poor fella was pooped after playing with Jack and Riley.


this is a fantastic picture. Love how the face gets all squished when they hang off things.


----------



## olik

man,hangover sucks!!!!


----------



## olik

come on people get the ideas going!!!!!!Anyone?


----------



## mdfraser

"hmmmffff. Ooohh. I love the smell of gravel in the morning."


----------



## jackie_hubert

Must...stay awake.....dinner..time...is....imminent...


----------



## musicgirl

leave...me...alone!


----------



## Minnesota

You hide, I will close my eyes and count...1....Zzzzz.....


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Minnesota said:


> You hide, I will close my eyes and count...1....Zzzzz.....


This is so true! Poor Bailey! One minute he's wide awake and ready to play, the next he's sound asleep. You win Minnesota!! Thanks


----------



## Wendy427

*Where'd the caption competition go?*

I really miss the caption competition! Anyone feel like starting it up again?


----------



## olik

I have send it *Minnesota* a privet message about winning. People , remember do that after you announce the winner.


----------



## Pudden

maybe just name a runner-up after 2 days or so?


----------



## Pudden

maybe just name a runner-up after 2 days or so?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

mdfraser said:


> "hmmmffff. Ooohh. I love the smell of gravel in the morning."


Okay, second runner up is mdfraser. I will send a pm right now. Lets keep this going!!


----------



## mdfraser

I'm looking......


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Another suggestion... if at the end of a week you don't have 10 entries select a winner from the entries that have been made.

Will check back later to see what MDFRASER comes up with to post.


----------



## mdfraser

OK. Now that I see what's happened here (or not) I'll do my part to keep this going. This is a decent one (of our newest pup - Keely) I had on a flash drive while at work. Let the humor and creativity roll.


----------



## lily101

I GOT IT! I GOT IT!!!! almost......almost........


----------



## maggiesmommy

In order to improve their image, the Egyptian government has employed attack golden retrievers to help with the riots..their goal, cutest crowd control EVER!


----------



## Yarra girl

"...........You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
You're paralyzed

'Cause this is thriller, thriller night
And no one's gonna save you from the beast about strike
You know it's thriller, thriller night ................"

Apologies for the 'lift' but Keely looks like she could be standing in the zombie line of the Thriller video clip 

and now I'm going to be singing this all day!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Keely's future as a therapy dog wasn't looking too promising.


----------



## esSJay

*gasp!!!* "YOU JUST ATE THE YELLOW SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW!!!!!"


----------



## astropdoggy

It snowed again!!!???


----------



## AlanK

Neuter....I thought you said Tutor


----------



## Pudden

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Another suggestion... if at the end of a week you don't have 10 entries select a winner from the entries that have been made.
> 
> Will check back later to see what MDFRASER comes up with to post.


I like that idea - putting a time limit on it rather than a poster limit. The original "10" was just an arbitrary number; no reason to stick to that.


----------



## Chelseanr

Snowforce one, you have been cleared for entry.


----------



## lily101

i love this game!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Well...._I_ can do demon dog too! So there!


----------



## mdfraser

Looking good everyone. I'm going to call it now then. Just feels right.
So, it's the "sheila" from down under who wins. Nice take on a weird pic "Yarra Girl". 
It took me back a few years.

So...post your pic.


----------



## Yarra girl

*OK - new pic*

Thanks 

It's been hot, its been cold, it's been blowin' a gale at the top of Australia and it's been raining ........ even too much, can you believe it !! States and communities devasted by cyclone and floods, but going on as you have to. Tessa does not like severe weather so lucky all we have had is lots of rain. Ben the labrador, however, stands out in the storm at barks _before_ the clap of thunder .... bring it on he says while Tessa hides Scooby-Doo like with paws over ears : 
Here is a pic from a day it was hot! As soon as she hears the bucket being filled she will lay down and wait for her day spa to commence. 
 She likes a peaceful life


----------



## jackie_hubert

"I tried to stop after the fourth can but these Australians just brew a good brew"


----------



## olik

Ohhh,spa day with mom!!!But she is chicken to take naked picture.Me-not!! I am just natural !


----------



## lily101

ahhhhh....i need this everyday.


----------



## mdfraser

This is all I can manage for you "mono-ped", but if you add bubbles and some jerky...maybe I could wag sail and smile a little (just a little) for you.


----------



## goldenmommie

"man, I _knew_ I should have bought that snorkel mask when I had the chance!"


----------



## Yarra girl

I'll give it another day and then I might call it to keep things moving


----------



## Noey

Yarra girl said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's been hot, its been cold, it's been blowin' a gale at the top of Australia and it's been raining ........ even too much, can you believe it !! States and communities devasted by cyclone and floods, but going on as you have to. Tessa does not like severe weather so lucky all we have had is lots of rain. Ben the labrador, however, stands out in the storm at barks _before_ the clap of thunder .... bring it on he says while Tessa hides Scooby-Doo like with paws over ears :
> Here is a pic from a day it was hot! As soon as she hears the bucket being filled she will lay down and wait for her day spa to commence.
> She likes a peaceful life


Plastic pool $10
Sunshine on demand $0
Golden Sunbathing Priceless. 
Missing beers? maybe in golden passed out in pool.


----------



## Yarra girl

*Winner*

Nice last minute lunge to the line by *Noey* .... Mastercard sponsored?
Thanks for all the captions, now I look at that pic with new eyes and think she may need a breathalyser occasionally 
I have also learned that captions for action pictures are easier than portrait types! so will store that away as experience
Noey : tag, you're it, I will send a PM also, look forward to another pic for us all to get funny with :


----------



## Noey

i don't have many good action images handy. This was an older image on my cell. Noah when he was much younger.


----------



## puddinhd58

Am I actually naked in here?


----------



## olik

mom,i am big boy and can take shower by myself.And yes i can wash my hair too.


----------



## tobysmommy

_"Mom, you forgot my rubber duckie!"_


----------



## maggiesmommy

" Um...a little PRIVACY! Hullo!!"


----------



## janine

shhhhh, I am hiding.


----------



## tessalover

Shh go away I saw the boogie monster and I'm trying to hid now LEAVE!!


----------



## Yarra girl

"Are you SURE I'm a dog and not a chameleon?? 
I think I would like to be a chameleon ............ "


----------



## jackie_hubert

I don't feel well...that yellow duck practically jumped down my throat. Hehe...oops, but in my defense, I AM a bird dog...


----------



## Noey

olik said:


> mom,i am big boy and can take shower by myself.And yes i can wash my hair too.


I'm going with Olik. 
I see noah saying that and "you have the expensive stuff right - I can only use the expensive stuff on my fur... you would not want me getting flaky oh and can you test the water...it needs to be just right.


I use to find Noah in the shower all the time - well still do. He LOVES the tub.


----------



## olik

ohh,thanks guys. I am looking .I will post soon.Just need to look through bazillion pictures!


----------



## olik

here we go.Let the brain storm begin!!


----------



## Capehank

Hey I am tired of carrying you around. It is my turn, carry me for a while.


----------



## Noey

this triathlon training is working out. You should be ready in no time. Only 2 miles to go and next we dog paddle across the lake . . .


----------



## jackie_hubert

Oh I love charades! Okay, guess what we are! Guess!! No? No one? C'mon!! Fine, we're a black and white cookie! Duh!!


----------



## Wendy427

That's right, mom, we're agility dogs in training! This is just our not-so-subtle hint that we want you to get us some dog jumps!


----------



## janine

Hey Mom I was playing with this black dog and I can't find him ... have you seen him anywhere?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

He's not heavy, he's my brother.


----------



## GoldenMum

And now...more doggy news...the problem with this conjoined blonde and black retriever is their inability to make any decisions; rarely even agreeing on which direction to go!


----------



## olik

to move this tread i am picking a winner: 
"Hey Mom I was playing with this black dog and I can't find him ... have you seen him anywhere? " by Janine.I will pm her


----------



## janine

Thanks...looking for a picture I will post before the end of the day.


----------



## janine

*Chester last summer*

I don't take enough pictures...but here is one of Chester.


----------



## tessalover

Hey mom can you see me??


----------



## Capehank

I don't want to go to the vet, I don't want to go to the vet. Maybe they can't see me.


----------



## echsuehome

Hide and seek is fun...But how long do I have to wait here???


----------



## Noey

what do you mean "walk around"??? I can fit.


----------



## olik

what did you say about my manly jingles need to disappear?


----------



## mdfraser

OK. Change of plans. I'm going black ops. That burger is MINE!

Wait for it.....wait for it....wait.........


----------



## janine

These are cute...just a few more then I will vote.


----------



## jackie_hubert

The rare tree species, Greenus Chesticus.


----------



## tobysmommy

"Aphids, mom. Definitely aphids."


----------



## janine

Now that the forum is moving faster (hey) I will pick a winner. I am going with tobysmommy because it just made me laugh. Chester is such a good helper when working in the yard (not really :no that Chester would be the one to spot the aphids : oh course if he did he would rip off a branch of the bush and bring them to me. I will send her a PM. Thanks everyone...



tobysmommy said:


> "Aphids, mom. Definitely aphids."


----------



## tobysmommy

janine said:


> oh course if he did he would rip off a branch of the bush and bring them to me.


LOL, Janine! They are always so helpful, our sweet pups! 

Ok, so here is the next picture, taken about two months ago when Toby was just over 5 months old. Good luck!


----------



## olik

How do you like my new braces colors? Fashionable!!!Is,it?


----------



## mdfraser

OK. Now I'm ready for a walk. Let's go.


----------



## Wendy427

Mom, I AM picking up my toys, see? Now, can I have my cookie?


----------



## goldenmommie

Do you think I could get lip implants for Christmas? I need to be able to fit just one more ball in here and I think that would do it.......


----------



## jackie_hubert

I heard the vet say that I would lose my balls in a few months so I'm gonna stash them away.


----------



## Wendy427

jackie_hubert said:


> I heard the vet say that I would lose my balls in a few months so I'm gonna stash them away.


ROFL!! Good one!


----------



## tobysmommy

These are all great, and I'm ready to call this one. Jackie is the winner, because her caption is almost exactly what's in my head when I look at that picture. I hear Toby say _"Did you say neuter?!? I'm keeping my balls, thank you very much!"_ Thanks everyone! I'll PM Jackie now. 



jackie_hubert said:


> I heard the vet say that I would lose my balls in a few months so I'm gonna stash them away.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Haha, ok, here's one. The dog standing up is Cosmo, the other is his littermate Mylo.


----------



## mdfraser

Oh.....,THAT'S IT BRO!!! I know you have a wetsy problem at night that you don't want the bipeds to know about, but you just we-ed on my paw. YOU'RE GOING DOOOWWWN!!


----------



## olik

-...and doctor will stick thermometer in your butt..
-what!!!!
-yes,you will feel just like that,and will try to run just like you doing now.....


----------



## jackie_hubert

hahaha! I'll wait for a few more.


----------



## Yarra girl

I said DROP and GIVE ME TWENTY !!!


----------



## olik

Yarra girl said:


> I said DROP and GIVE ME TWENTY !!!


 perfect!!!!


----------



## jackie_hubert

I'll way till the end of the day and then call it


----------



## jackie_hubert

mdfraser said:


> Oh.....,THAT'S IT BRO!!! I know you have a wetsy problem at night that you don't want the bipeds to know about, but you just we-ed on my paw. YOU'RE GOING DOOOWWWN!!


While there weren't many responses they were all great. But I like this one best, haha. Cosmo did used to pee in his sleep when he was little, haha. 

Congrats! Am sending a PM.


----------



## mdfraser

Sorry folks, just got back from vacation in Kelowna,BC. Great place to visit. Wine country. Hmmmmm.

I'll get to the pic ASAP...and thanks again. 

I'm at work and will try to post one this afternoon when things slow down.


----------



## mdfraser

OK. I had a spare moment and found a pic on my flash drive. 

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## musicgirl

if you're gonna be locked up, might as well be comfortable!


----------



## Yarra girl

eeeegh .... I should not have eaten the worm in that bottle


----------



## Colorwolf

sleeeppppp... ruffff


----------



## mdfraser

It's look'in a little slow in here. I'll call it Wednesday.


----------



## sadiegold

1 sheep...yum, 2 sheep...chomp, 3 sheep...burp, 4 sheep...why is there sheep hair stuck in my teeth?


----------



## jackie_hubert

mdfraser said:


> Sorry folks, just got back from vacation in Kelowna,BC. Great place to visit. Wine country. Hmmmmm.
> 
> I'll get to the pic ASAP...and thanks again.
> 
> I'm at work and will try to post one this afternoon when things slow down.


Kelowna? Do you have family there? In my completely unbiased opinion Vancouver is a far better location!


----------



## jackie_hubert

sadiegold said:


> 1 sheep...yum, 2 sheep...chomp, 3 sheep...burp, 4 sheep...why is there sheep hair stuck in my teeth?


Hahaha! I love it!


----------



## mdfraser

My wife was in a friends wedding and she lived there as a kid. I would like to be there in say June next time.

Keep'em coming!


----------



## jackie_hubert

mdfraser said:


> My wife was in a friends wedding and she lived there as a kid. I would like to be there in say June next time.
> 
> Keep'em coming!


It is nice in the okanagan in the summer for sure! We used to do a lot of camping there.


----------



## Karen519

*Caption*

Don't fence me in!!


----------



## Colorwolf

Gimme the ball.... rufff... zzzzz.... ball ....zzzz ... tennis ball .... zzzz .....ruff.... throw the balllll


----------



## SteveV

mdfraser said:


> OK. I had a spare moment and found a pic on my flash drive.
> 
> Enjoy and have fun!



'Who's awesome and needs a belly rub?... This Guy!' (As he points to himself)


----------



## olik

if i stay like this cute and cuddly she will forget that i ate her steak!


----------



## mdfraser

sadiegold said:


> 1 sheep...yum, 2 sheep...chomp, 3 sheep...burp, 4 sheep...why is there sheep hair stuck in my teeth?


 
Winner...winner...doggie dinnner!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

That is absolutely the last time I lap up the liquor off the bar room floor.


----------



## mdfraser

So,....."Sadiegold" that meant I liked your line the best. Moving on!! Got a picture for us "Sadiegold"?


----------



## sadiegold

New Caption Competition Picture, enjoy!


----------



## jackie_hubert

sadiegold said:


> New Caption Competition Picture, enjoy!


 
That is...*sob*...absolutely the last time I watch The Notebook...*sob*...


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

Look into my eyes......Your getting sleepy, sleeeeepy.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

(heavy sigh) Unconditional love is a two way street. I think you should come greet me today.


----------



## musicgirl

If I don't look him (or her) in the eye, he (or she) won't notice the drool on his/her lap...


----------



## Colorwolf

Beer... Need more Beer


----------



## sadiegold

And the bone goes to....JackieHubert...and your caption. Please post a new picture and lets start again. PS..how did you know that I even cry at commercials and the Notebook can pretty much have me sobbing non stop?


----------



## jackie_hubert

Omg, I just saw this. Ok, will look for a picture when I get home. If anyone has a really good photo they'd like to post please go ahead!


----------



## olik

OK,while Jakie Hubert looking for picture i will post one to keep tread going


----------



## sadiegold

Bacon, I smell bacon (to you humans I mean a cop)..I thought you told me when the light was yellow it meant full speed ahead?


----------



## Stretchdrive

Dog #1 "OMG!! A snake!!!" [stops dead in his tracks and screams!]

Dog #2 "Haha! Your afraid of snakes?!!" [Mocks dog #1]


----------



## fuzzbuzz

"Mom hit the brakes like this."


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Hold on! You didn't tell me they were having quiche for dinner. You know there is NO WAY I am going now. I’ll be in the Lazy Boy with a beer when you get home.


----------



## Yarra girl

Dog in background : 
" I told you not to eat that cat!! That is gonna be 1 big furball ......! "


----------



## musicgirl

Oooooh noooo! Look at that mouse!


----------



## olik

In Honor of Mothers day I declare a winner::bowl:


fuzzbuzz said:


> "Mom hit the brakes like this."


Sending PM


----------



## fuzzbuzz

THANKS!! 

Here's the next picture....


----------



## desi.n.nutro

The floor was so clean you could snore right off of it.


----------



## lyssie

"meh whatever - floor pillow. pillow floor. i just wanna snooze..."


----------



## Braccarius

"My wipfs shtuck to ta fwoor"


----------



## smokingold

I think someone dropped some bacon here earlier


----------



## Yarra girl

One move, termite, and you're dead .....


----------



## fuzzbuzz

WINNER 

Braccarius

"My wipfs shtuck to ta fwoor."


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## Braccarius

And the next photo is.....


----------



## musicgirl

"What? I could be a cat..."


----------



## sadiegold

I really wanted the penthouse but I was told the current resident was only on life 3 of 9.


----------



## Braccarius

sadiegold said:


> I really wanted the penthouse but I was told the current resident was only on life 3 of 9.


hahaha... you win!


----------



## sadiegold

Ready for next caption (this is Savannah, our previous golden who passed away one year ago this week).


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I just read that there is a FREUDIAN THEORY about all your excessive picture taking. Now please let me get back to my Sigmund.


----------



## Stretchdrive

Seriously!! How many times do I have to tell you how to train me? It is right here in this book!!


----------



## olik

making Bush baking beans is not easy tusk.Its involved studying!!!!


----------



## Noey

you know that book you pulled out and told me "it says so right in this book ---no dogs on the bed" well I decided to put down my summer reading of "war and Peace" to read what your reading...and well it's obvious you need glasses as this book does not say that at all. So I figure it was just a white lie because you were grumpy or something and wanted my spot on the bed because I made it all warm. Well - whatever, my point is...this book is the best book ever! It tells you how to cook things. I've been looking for a book like this ALL MY LIFE...I can't wait to start cooking once your gone. Do you have any books on how to turn the stove thing on...or can you move the microwave to a location I can reach...


----------



## seamas2008

Could somebody pass me the remote control?


----------



## Braccarius

Double post....


----------



## Braccarius

The rare well red Golden.


----------



## sadiegold

And the winner is... (cue dramatic music) ...Noey. Please post next pic.


----------



## Noey

will post later tonight...it's Birthday - day...so I hope to get something new!


----------



## Noey

well birthday images are not good or this...so maybe this.


----------



## ebenjamin85

"Whoaaaa... I totally don't remember how it got up there. Must've celebrated a little too much last night!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Let me see YOU try this.


----------



## Stretchdrive

"don't jump on the table, don't jump on the table....."


----------



## olik

from menu in Chinese restaurant: Fresh duck on a stick -$6.99


----------



## sadiegold

If you love something,set it free. Well i must not love you that much cause im not taking you off the stick. Dream on little duckie.


----------



## Noey

ebenjamin85 said:


> "Whoaaaa... I totally don't remember how it got up there. Must've celebrated a little too much last night!"


you win. Fits with the Birthday weekend they had. Can't wait to see your picture.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Sorry I didn't post this sooner... It's my last week of the quarter and I just saw that I won.  

Here's a picture of Mulligan after his first bath (we adopted him about a week ago. BTW this was the first time I've ever seen the family jewels on a male dog, haha!


----------



## Wendy427

I am by far the most handsome dog in the world!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

If I lay here really still, maybe she won't see me and she won't put me through that again.


----------



## sadiegold

Oh green grass I love you. Oh green grass your my friend. Oh green grass your so good at itching my back. Sniff. ACHOO! Wheres the Claritin mom?


----------



## Yarra girl

'Gimme an "I" ............ '


----------



## ebenjamin85

And the winner is...



desi.n.nutro said:


> If I lay here really still, maybe she won't see me and she won't put me through that again.


 
I was going to wait for 5 posts, as that seemed to be the trend, but since it hasn't happened yet I decided to vote. Hope that's okay, this is my first time on this thread.

If I could have done a quote for my own picture it would have been "Look mom, I'm a boy!"

Thanks to everyone, and desi.n.nutro please post the next picture.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

The next picture


----------



## Yarra girl

another pup falls prey to the carnivorous couch .......


----------



## ebenjamin85

"Are you seriously taking a picture before helping me get out? ... WOW!"


----------



## jaireen

bein too cute 'n cuddie ish no eashie job...my momma made me do khraayyziieee thingie fow funn...


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Caption Competition*



Yarra girl said:


> another pup falls prey to the carnivorous couch .......


Yarra Girl,

You crack me up...and are the caption winner this time.:wavey:


----------



## Yarra girl

I posted this after their little destructo-session , in GR pictures I think, but a few options to caption the usually very gentle and lady-like Tessa ......


----------



## Wendy427

I TOLD you I wanted that styrofoam cooler! So there! HAH!


----------



## ebenjamin85

"I am woman, hear me roar!"


----------



## Yarra girl

anybody, anybody at all? 
poor old GRF caption comp is getting a bit slow, so I'll call it soon but don't want to give up on the 10 posts ......
maybe I needed to post a better picture!
Will call it tomorrow 
Yarra :


----------



## desi.n.nutro

and Tessa said...."You are not putting that bandage back on me!"


----------



## Yarra girl

desi.n.nutro said:


> and Tessa said...."You are not putting that bandage back on me!"


haha - it looks like her bandage came off and her stuffing came out 

it was really the remains of an outdoor dog mat ( yeah right, didn't last a day - they seem to view all outside beds as a challenge yet indoor beds are never chewed) and the pink strip is from a woollen blanket they have 'modified' (tug of war every morning)


----------



## Yarra girl

and the winner is ......



Wendy427 said:


> I TOLD you I wanted that styrofoam cooler! So there! HAH!


I will send a pm also


----------



## Wendy427

O-M-G! I won! Thank you! I'll post a new pic soon!


----------



## Wendy427

*New photo for Caption Competition!*

Here you go! Have fun! :bowl:


----------



## Wendy427

bumping up for captions! C'mon folks!


----------



## Yarra girl

"Knock knock knock .... Penny"
Oh Sheldon is just my favourite hahahaha


----------



## DNL2448

"Oh, that Conan cracks me up"


----------



## Donnywo

*caption pic entry*

Should I brush my hair today?


----------



## Wendy427

Donnywo, the Caption Competition works this way: One person posts a photo, for other people in the forum to post captions for that photo. Then the original poster chooses the best caption (after @10 captions have been posted), and lets that person know that his/her caption won. Then the person who won posts the next photo.

Members are posting captions for this photo now:


----------



## olik

yeaaa, i like bacon,fresh meat and veggies on my plate.Don't be shy ,bring it over on a couch.I don't feel like eating from the floor today.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Hhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy! Who stole the remote?!!!!!! My Animal Planet is on and I don't wanna miss it!


----------



## Wendy427

these captions are gettin' GOOD! Gonna be real hard to choose! LOL


----------



## Wendy427

bumping up for more captions! I'll pick a winner over this coming weekend.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

YAWN. You woke me up for a picture? You know I only want to wake for treats!


----------



## ebenjamin85

Another Dog Whisperer re-run... really?


----------



## Wendy427

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Hhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy! Who stole the remote?!!!!!! My Animal Planet is on and I don't wanna miss it!


KatieBlue'sMidnightSky is the WINNER! Congratulations! Thanks to all who contributed!

KatieBlue'sMidnightSky you can now post your pic!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Yeah! I actually won something! hahaha! I really thought the Dog Whisperer caption was going to win!!! As much as I love the Dog Whisperer, I, too, am so tired of the reruns! LOL!

Okay, here is the next photo for all you creative, funny Golden Retriever Forum members to make a caption for (wish I had a funnier one, but I only have so many on my computer to choose from) Good Luck!.........







Wendy427 said:


> KatieBlue'sMidnightSky is the WINNER! Congratulations! Thanks to all who contributed!
> 
> KatieBlue'sMidnightSky you can now post your pic!


----------



## Duke's Momma

Woah! Is this ball heavy!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

We're off to a great start on the captions contest! See if YOU can top this!:




Duke's Momma said:


> Woah! Is this ball heavy!


----------



## rhondas

Hey, I'm trying to do stand on my head with a ball in my mouth!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Hey There Golden Forum Members!!! :wavey: Two captions have been received....let's get going!! Make me laugh!! It's a tough one---but I know there are some more creative comedians out there--we can get some more captions! :--crazy:


----------



## Yarra girl

hey ...... no one told me I come with ABS ........


----------



## Duke's Momma

And, one, and two, and three
PUSH
And, one, and two, and three
PUSH

COME ON, PUPS, STAY WITH ME!

And, one, and two, and three
PUSH
And, one, and two, and three
PUSH


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm having totally too much fun with this.................my 3rd and maybe final entry



_"Now, this exercise targets your abs and is excellent for core strenth. Begin with balancing on the ball thusly and then eventually graduate to lifting your front legs off the ground as well."_


----------



## Duke's Momma

Yarra girl said:


> hey ...... no one told me I come with ABS ........


Haha, now that's a good one :


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Duke's Momma is on a roll!!! Others are putting their best captions forward--and they are great too! Can you be "crowned" the 'Best Caption'? Go for it! I bet your Golden has some great photos you'd like to put up---gotta win though first! But you can't win if you don't try!


----------



## hardygirl

Put me down!!!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

We have 6 very funny captions so far!!! Only 4 more needed! 

What's the prize you ask? The opportunity to post your beloved Golden's most funny photo for all to oohhh and ahhhh over how cute and wonderful your dog is and what a brilliant photographer you are! Then YOU get to be the judge, the top dog (no pun intended- haha), the Simon of dog photo silliness competition!

Go ahead---Post Your Caption! :thanks:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Bumping up....need a few more captions!! Pretty please....begging like a dog at the Thanksgiving table! :new (13):


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Well....like any good doggie parent, you didn't respond to my begging! :uhoh: LOL!

I will see if I get any more captions today, and then I will vote!



KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Bumping up....need a few more captions!! Pretty please....begging like a dog at the Thanksgiving table! :new (13):


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

A wonderful thing is a Tigger;
A Tigger's a wonderful thing.
Their tops are made out of rubber,
their bottoms are made out of spring
They're bouncy, bouncy, bouncy, bouncy,
fun, fun, fun, fun, fun,
The most wonderful thing
about Tiggers is:
I'm the only one!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Heeyyy. It's stuck.


----------



## Tripp1np




----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Yarra girl, you won!!! arty2: It was a toughie to choose though! It's now your turn to post a photo and vote on the funniest caption! Have fun! :thanks:





Yarra girl said:


> hey ...... no one told me I come with ABS ........


----------



## Yarra girl

Sorry for delay ..... takes a while for msgs to get to Australia 
.... and we've all been watching tour de France .... yay Cadel ! 
I Will try to post tonight 
yarra


----------



## Yarra girl

Well it's winter here now but I have some kind of memory of it being hot ..... time for some imagination at what they thinking? 
Have fun :


----------



## Wendy427

Hey Mom, you know I LOVE sharing, but we really need a bigger pool! :uhoh:


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

Be a doll would ya, and bring your mother a cocktail!


----------



## hardygirl

Awwww mom! do I have to share again? She ALWAYS steals the shade!!! :doh:


----------



## Yarra girl

Bumpity bump .....


----------



## Yarra girl

BUUUUUUUmp


----------



## Yarra girl

is the picture that bad? 
hoping for some more captions or I will just have to call it, I know this is not the ideal time to post but I will probably forget tonight when most are getting up!
so, yet again ................. BUMP and jiggle!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

MOOOOMMMM! Someone is hogging all the water again!


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Mom, the marsh mop soaked up all the water.


----------



## Yarra girl

I had to google 'marsh mop' ........................ ! 
I geddit now 
ps not sure Tessa is so good for the environment but she is sure good for mental health


----------



## ShipIt

"You can't be serious. How am I supposed to stay cool when she's taking up half the pool and soaking up all of the water!?"


----------



## elly

What,..and you think my back paws dont get hot too!!!??


----------



## Yarra girl

Thanks, team 
Final bump then I will call it tomorrow ...


----------



## Yarra girl

*winner*

winner winner 




hardygirl said:


> Awwww mom! do I have to share again? She ALWAYS steals the shade!!! :doh:


well done hardygirl - she always does get the good spot for everything!
Look forward to your pic


----------



## hardygirl

Sweet! I am at work now so no pictures here, but I'll post one this afternoon!


----------



## hardygirl

Here goes, let's see what you guys have!


----------



## mudEpawz

This is as close as we are going to get to cuddling. So take the picture so we can move on with our lives.


----------



## Allan's Girl

WHAT?!? We weren't doing anything!!!


----------



## mylissyk

The secret agents quickly hide their super secret identities as the human approaches.


----------



## elly

Hi Mum, How ya doing? What?! No, of course theres no one else in here,.. its just a lumpy cover! Honest! :uhoh:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

OMG! I love this one! Marsh mop? LMFAO!




fuzzbuzz said:


> Mom, the marsh mop soaked up all the water.


----------



## hardygirl

I don't know how to bump, but is that what we do when no one has commented in awhile? And I have to wait til I have 10 captions before choosing? :wavey:


----------



## Wendy427

hardygirl said:


> I don't know how to bump, but is that what we do when no one has commented in awhile? And I have to wait til I have 10 captions before choosing? :wavey:


 Yes, you're right, bumping is simply posting a comment so that the thread (this Caption Competition thread) is "bumped" to the top. You also don't necessarily need to wait til 10 captions have been posted, especially now since probably many people are on vacation. When I posted my pic a month ago, I basically waited a week to declare a winner even though not exactly 10 captions had been posted.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Look Mom, we really have no idea what happened to your ice cream, really!


----------



## hardygirl

Okay, last bump, I'll call it on Thursday!


----------



## baumgartml16

Is the cat still staring at me, I am afraid to turn around again...


----------



## hardygirl

*Winnder*



baumgartml16 said:


> Is the cat still staring at me, I am afraid to turn around again...


This is the winner! Congrats 
I guess I just PM them? Sorry, I don't really post very often. I'll PM them tonight when I get off work.


----------



## baumgartml16

No need!  I see it! I will get a pic up shortly!


----------



## baumgartml16

Alright, here is the next one!


----------



## sadiegold

At 72 pixels per inch that bag should hold approximately 32 cups which is then 8 quarts which, OH HECK just gimme the bag!


----------



## elly

Beneful or Benefull?!!! How about Kodafull??!!! :uhoh: Gimmee the food NOW, its past my dinner time! :yummy:


----------



## Angelina

I'm cuter then that dog!!!


----------



## hardygirl

I think we should splurge and get a bigger tv...all the better to enjoy the view!


----------



## mudEpawz

one day... when im all grow up, i wanna be tv star too momma


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Kids today. 
You buy them all those toys and balls but yet all they do is sit in front of the T.V.


----------



## baumgartml16

bump..need a few more.


----------



## dexter0125

That benny full dog is a real camera hog. I'm cuter, even from behind, right ma?


----------



## Yarra girl

OK Fluffy - are you coming out or am I coming in ......... !?


----------



## baumgartml16

Winner!



Krys! said:


> one day... when im all grow up, i wanna be tv star too momma


You are up Krys!


----------



## mudEpawz

Thank you!!! 
Sorry about the delay - i've been swamp with work. :yuck:
Here you go guys - Do your thing!


----------



## Master_P

This sad face...


..gets me froyo every single time!!


----------



## dexter0125

This is going straight to my thighs..


----------



## desi.n.nutro

How much of this stuff do I have to eat before I get the perfect mustache?
GOT MILK?


----------



## Yarra girl

OK I checked it out, it is safe for you to eat .....


----------



## elly

What..no sprinkles?!


----------



## olik

hmmm,taste like chicken! Wait a minute,are you trying to give me a medicine?


----------



## mudEpawz

BUMPING UP

HAHAHA good posts so far - its going to be hard to choose. 

I will call it tonight at 9 if we dont get anymore posts. 

:wavey:


----------



## mudEpawz

yarra girl said:


> ok i checked it out, it is safe for you to eat .....


winner!!!!


----------



## Yarra girl

Wow - very cool - thank you

I am going to cheat a bit here here and put in a pick of our Labrador when he was 'little' - obviously I need more interesting pictures of Tessa our GR! 
So - I love this picture and it is just begging for some captions..
Have fun 
Yarra


----------



## Master_P

Excuse me Mr. Fishy... have you seen my tennis ball? I swear it came right here!!


----------



## HoloBaby

"Mom! LOOK, LOOK, I'm practicing for our snorkeling trip"


----------



## JazzSkye

Looooove the idea!!! Ok:

(post deleted because wrong pic, sorry! Can't seem to delete message either...?)


----------



## JazzSkye

Dang! I missed a few posts, sorry...(new user here)...uh, moving on to current picture....:


----------



## JazzSkye

"Yep, we can all definitely tell Dad's a weekend golfer <sigh>. Another one for the pond."


----------



## dexter0125

"no one mentioned there'd be bobbing for balls in this "fetch" game.."


----------



## olik

lets see if i put yellow ball in green pool would it turn water blue?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

They say you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your perfect Princess. 
Where did that dang frog go? Come-on! Just one kiss.


BTW - My perfect Princess will be called Tessa....


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Look mamma! I can blow bubbbblleessss!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Are you sure you didn't drop your contact lense in here mom??"


----------



## mudEpawz

here fishy fishy fishy


----------



## sadiegold

Now if I can just figure out the rice maker its sushi for all!


----------



## elly

Please say I look like a Wart Hog now Mom, pleeze!


----------



## HoldentheGolden

Mom says if I can keep the fish alive for a month I can get a kitty! ... Fishy you gonna have to work with me.


----------



## Yarra girl

*winner winner*

Hard to choose ......... going with new member Master P:




Master_P said:


> Excuse me Mr. Fishy... have you seen my tennis ball? I swear it came right here!!


 
I think that was a leaf in there and the paddle pool was there when our patio roof broke ..... any excuse for a retriever! 

Have fun with the next one, look forward to it  
Yarra


----------



## Master_P

Whoohoo!!! 

Ready... GO!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Der's a boogie up my nose!!..... Did I get it!?


----------



## DNL2448

Can you see anything under there???? I know there's something, it's driving me crazy !!!!


----------



## elly

See Ma, I can touch my nose!


----------



## dexter0125

dat camera sure looks delicious..


----------



## Kaper

Putting a gob of peanut butter in my mouf is NOT funny!


----------



## Noey

I can touch my tongue to the tip of my nose. . . I told you.


----------



## mudEpawz

was that steak for you?


----------



## AlanK

GoldenLover84 said:


> Der's a boogie up my nose!!..... Did I get it!?


ROFLMAO :lol:


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*"Admit it! You're jealous!"*


----------



## Master_P

LOL! These are great!! Let's get a couple more and I'll post the winner!!


----------



## Master_P

Lol, okay no more takers... and the winner is....



GoldenLover84 said:


> *
> Der's a boogie up my nose!!..... Did I get it!?*


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yay!!!

I've posted this picture with my own caption, but would like to see what others come up with!!


----------



## dexter0125

ROFL she thinkz we iz going to get dat ball!


----------



## Master_P

"BWAHAHA!! Guess wat?? Tha hoominz fink tha kidz brokeded tha lamp! LOL suckrrrrz!! We haz fooled em good agin!!!!"

"OMG srsly?!?! Youz iz killin meh!!!! ROFLMAO!!!"


----------



## olik

Dude,your tan is stunning?Spray or tanning bed?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Beer makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## Yarra girl

"Duuude, that was excellent.
Can't belive they left the lid off the kibble-bin ................... !
Hey, pull my paw ..................... "


----------



## ebenjamin85

"we come together because opposites attract..." -Paula Abdul


----------



## elly

Seriously, you think lying like this is gonna tan our underneath white bits? For sure, look at mine, theyre less than yours and I lay like this every darn chance I get!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Lmao mom thinks it was rabbits that got in the garden, lets keep laughing, she'll be none the wiser!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I guess I'll pick a winner now, it's been quite a few days.

They all made me laugh for different reason, so you're all winners, but the one I found that fit my dogs the most is from dexter0125.

Tucker, especially, won't fetch a thing. He chases it half way, then watches it go, then wanders off and lays down somewhere :lol:


----------



## dexter0125

I'm glad you messaged me because I certainly hadn't seen your post! Thanks!


Here ya go!


----------



## sadiegold

Do these glasses make me look fat?


----------



## Yarra girl

I said I would _call_ you when I _finished_ .... wait your turn!


----------



## elly

Hmmm your face is too fat for a webcam shot of the two of us Stuffy, move over...


----------



## olik

stop sneaking on me.I have paper due tomorrow!


----------



## Nyahsmommy

Hang on Ma, just let me finish typing this post on GRF then the computer is allll yours!


----------



## dexter0125

just a few more and i will choose. if there are no more by tomorrow night, i will choose then.


----------



## Master_P

This, "Dogs Gone Wild" website would rule if they didn't charge $9.95 a month.


----------



## Master_P

Hau ai become teechurz pet wif dis interweb lurningz?


----------



## dexter0125

Yarra girl said:


> I said I would _call_ you when I _finished_ .... wait your turn!


his expression looks like this is exactly what he'd be saying, so you're the winner 
he was actually on skype with my cousin. LOL.
thanks guys! you all gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Yarra girl

Thank you - I could have sworn I posted this yesterday when I saw it - mst have just 'previewed post' and not submitted it !?

Have fun with this one
Yarra


----------



## Master_P

"Dis sleepie ain't big enuf foar da too uv us.."

"Go ahead... make mai day..."


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Ummm, you do realize there was room for two, right?"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Darling... Please be a Dear and bring me my Geenies and the recent version of Cosmo.


----------



## elly

Okay, just ONE more story and then you must go to sleep,...how about 101 Dalmations....


----------



## mudEpawz

You heard me - you're sleeping on the couch. 

Baby... I swear I was only sniffing her bum because she was sniffing mine. I was being polite.


----------



## Yarra girl

how did I forget this was running with my pic .... and I went away for a week!
Will use this as a bump and decide tomorrow - sorry to those checking in
Yarr a


----------



## Yarra girl

last bump for those in the northern hemispere!


----------



## Yarra girl

*Winner*

and the winner is ....... Elly  ...... PM'd also 



elly said:


> Okay, just ONE more story and then you must go to sleep,...how about 101 Dalmations....


even more perfect as Tessa was all super-intelligent looking and bouncy when she saw a dalmation on the other side of the street yesterday ..... maybe sick of too much gold??

Congratulations and look forward to your pic 
Yarra


----------



## elly

Yaaay thank you  thats sooo exciting...now I have to go choose one and will have such fun picking one out of all the funny shots of my boy! I will put one up tomorrow (uk time) as i have had a mega long day with a hospital appt and am bushed


----------



## elly

Well I could spend hours browsing through gajillions of photos to choose one but heres a cute and funny one, Chester and my youngest daughter who equally adore each other :smooch:
After a rough couple of days I look forward to some needed smiles reading your comments...your imagination always stuns me...havent a clue how I managed to win this time!!! :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Oh man, I hope she doesn't smell what I just did..."


----------



## Master_P

"Mai hoomin iz nice pillow. Better den snuggie!"


----------



## sadiegold

Trust me, I had to kiss alot of frogs before I finally found my prince.


----------



## elly

Great comments so far...making me smile...will wait to see if some more are added...bump...


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"My leg's falling asleep but I don't want to move and wake her up..."

(How many times do WE think this when our dogs fall asleep on us? LOL)


----------



## GTJester

"I bet she's glad I had that bath today."


----------



## elly

Final call as its the weekend and then I will decide...thanks folks..given me great giggles..bump


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Guests quit coming to the house. They said the accomodations "went to the dogs."


----------



## dexter0125

"Ders no place lyk home"


----------



## elly

And the winner is......:

Ninde' Gold

"Oh man, I hope she doesn't smell what I just did..."

Thanks for the great entries, they all made us chuckle and smile...but the winning entry hit a special note as oh boy...sometimes Chester really makes us vacate the room as we DO smell what he does! :doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thank you! 

I have about 600 pictures of my dog stored online alone... hard to choose!


----------



## mudEpawz

oh ya this is the perfect tooth pick


----------



## mm03gn

Ninde'Gold said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have about 600 pictures of my dog stored online alone... hard to choose!


"and those silly humans are wasting all of that money on dog food..."


----------



## TuckersMom

"The dentist recommends brushing twice daily!"


----------



## elly

Yowsa this is one hell of a bullystick, I'm sure glad I didnt get to meet this bull on my walk!


----------



## Master_P

I can has noms stuck in mai teefs! I hope dis gets it!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Anyone else want to comment??


----------



## rhondas

And human's think they are great because they can swallow swords! You should see the real size of this.


----------



## olik

new improved wood smell dental floss.Comes in several wood flavors.Only $9.99 plus H&S.Contact 1800-woodbark


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Last call! I'll (try to) pick a winner this afternoon!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok! This was REALLY hard to choose, they all made me laugh! You guys make it soooo tough!! You're all winners for making me chuckle.

I'm going with ....

"and those silly humans are wasting all of that money on dog food..."

because my dog would eat nothing but sticks all day if I let him! 

mm03gn, you get to submit the next picture!


----------



## mm03gn

Woohoo! Thanks! 

Alright everyone - knock yourself out with this one!


----------



## TuckersMom

"Shoot it...SHOOT IT!!! Man, I told you this trade was a bad idea!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

If he doesn't throw that stick soon....arggg......is it fair to body check from behind?


----------



## Noey

Cooooooooooooach call the time out! call the time out! I can make this shot...no goalie....easy....call a time out and send me in!


----------



## mm03gn

Bumping for a few more!!


----------



## Master_P

*GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!

*Er... wait.. wrong sport.


----------



## elly

Come on you guys, game over...or what has a dog got to do to get a walk round here...take himself, whose playtime is it anyway?!!


----------



## mm03gn

Noey said:


> Cooooooooooooach call the time out! call the time out! I can make this shot...no goalie....easy....call a time out and send me in!


Winner!! I have PM'd Noey!


----------



## Noey

ok, I don't have any action pictures...I really need to do that more often.

Caption away!


----------



## elly

Wait... I think you've left something behind.....ME


----------



## olik

you said it was take your kid to work day!!!!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

......How much for that Doggy in the window.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Uhh, hello? How am I supposed to come with you with a window in my way?"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Hey, whatcha doing? You locked yourself out again and now you're looking for the spare key? Oh, I took that inside a while ago. Too dangerous to keep a key outside."


----------



## TuckersMom

"Ever since I chased after the mailman, I have to be locked up in here! All I wanted was to give him a kiss! People these days...."


----------



## Master_P

"Am I in time out? What did I do wrong?! Where are you going without me!?"


----------



## Marita Zumar

Y u no dear to leave me?!


----------



## Noey

Master_P said:


> "Am I in time out? What did I do wrong?! Where are you going without me!?"


This is totally how Noah thinks...I think. IF he is not heading out with someone he is very upset. This is his face when I come home from work, like clock work...he is always waiting in the window...Scout waits on the lower level by that window. He waits until your just below the window and runs down.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

HAHA. Dog in. Cat out. All is right with the world.


----------



## Capehank

I knew you would come home to me!!!!


----------



## Noey

Noey said:


> This is totally how Noah thinks...I think. IF he is not heading out with someone he is very upset. This is his face when I come home from work, like clock work...he is always waiting in the window...Scout waits on the lower level by that window. He waits until your just below the window and runs down.


Well I sent a note a few days ago...should I pick someone else? 
(desi.n.nutro your backup I guess if someone does not post soon.)


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Next photo*

Thanks for 'runner-up'!


----------



## TuckersMom

'Goldendoodle' is the new 'Memory Foam'


----------



## Noey

TuckersMom said:


> 'Goldendoodle' is the new 'Memory Foam'


funny.


----------



## baumgartml16

I'll be the lookout while you sleep, but i will use you as a pillow as well...


----------



## Master_P

Eeek! I'm sorry!! I had to travel overseas for work so I've been off the boards - but am now going through golden-withdrawls  they're the worst!!

Onto the next one!!

Ooooooh!! This is nice!! Now I know why the hoominz use pillows!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I'll call it tomorrow!


----------



## TuckersMom

desi.n.nutro said:


> I'll call it tomorrow!


its been two days, who won who won!?!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

TuckersMom said:


> 'Goldendoodle' is the new 'Memory Foam'


The winner! Congrats.


----------



## TuckersMom

Yipeeeee!!! Ok here we go  This one is (obviously) from when Tucker was a puppy. I always wondered what him and his mommy were saying to each other! 










Sorry the photo is so small :-/ Good luck!


----------



## Wendy427

"Now Tucker, the couch is for Mommy right now. As soon as you're just a wee bit bigger, we'll draw straws!"


----------



## dexter0125

"I lub you mommy. Now can I pleeeeez cuddle wif you?"


----------



## TuckersMom

Aww too cute!!! Keep em coming, guys! Love it


----------



## elly

...and when you are bigger..I want you to remember to always be kind, loving and waggy tailed because you are not just any puppy, you are a Golden Retriever and that my baby, makes you very very special indeedy


----------



## TuckersMom

elly said:


> ...and when you are bigger..I want you to remember to always be kind, loving and waggy tailed because you are not just any puppy, you are a Golden Retriever and that my baby, makes you very very special indeedy



They all made me smile, but there can only be one! I think I will pick you to be the winner! WOOHOO!! PM coming


----------



## elly

Thank you so much, I will check through my photos and post one asap...


----------



## elly

Ok....heres Chester!!! Let me hear what hes saying!.........


----------



## Ninde'Gold

elly said:


> Ok....heres Chester!!! Let me hear what hes saying!.........


OOOOOOOOOOOOOKlahoma!


----------



## mudEpawz

Nnoooooooooooooo this is not low fat


----------



## elly

Lovely,...keep them coming......


----------



## TuckersMom

Idk if I can guess anymore.. but just for fun...

"I am doggie hear me ROAAAR!"


----------



## elly

Bumping once more in the hope of a couple more......


----------



## Master_P

(to mighty mouse theme)

_*HEEERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## TuckersMom

Master_P said:


> (to mighty mouse theme)
> 
> _*HEEERE I COME TO SAVE THE DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!*_


I like this one, for the enthusiasm!


----------



## elly

Thank you everyone,..sorry for the delay...a poorley pup here...great submissions...always make me smile...but have to go with Master P at the last minute...made me smile extra widely 
Look forward to your photo Master P!


----------



## Master_P

Woohoo!! Thanks!

Here you go!!


----------



## gottaBgolden

*" Can you hear me now!"*


----------



## desi.n.nutro

1 ; 2 ; 3 ; 4 ; 5 ; 6 ; 7 ; 8 ; 9 ; 10......you're *OUT!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hold still! I'll perform the doggy heimlich maneuver.. I told you you're not supposed to eat poop!


----------



## dexter0125

"Tackle in the end zone, does he have it? Yes he does! Touch downnnnnnnnnnnnnn!"


----------



## Master_P

These are great!! Keep em coming!!


----------



## Pemphredo

What did you say to me?!?! My momma is not a chihuahua!


----------



## mudEpawz

guess what i had for lunch today haaaaaaa


----------



## Master_P

Pemphredo said:


> What did you say to me?!?! My momma is not a chihuahua!


*WINNER!!!!* Thanks for the laughs!!!!


----------



## Pemphredo

OK so I have to find a picture LOL

I haven't had sharlette long so this is the best I could come up with. :O)

I was driving and she was peaking out of the small dog carrier I use for my chihuahua ( that she can fit in FOR NOW) lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"I sure hope this is the bathroom"


----------



## GoldenMum

Are you sure it's safe to come out now? That monster is really gone?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

The chica is here. I have this DIVA thing 'in the bag'.


----------



## Pemphredo

Ninde'Gold said:


> "I sure hope this is the bathroom"


I know we were supose to wait for 10 comments.... but 10 is a lot and it has been 3 days already so I figured I would pick a winner already. This one made me laugh the most Congrats on winning! Your turn! :O)


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker and Ozzy.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

She was fast but she wasn't easy. A kiss on the cheek was all you got on the first date.


----------



## dexter0125

"you gots somefin on your cheek, i'll get it.."


----------



## TuckersMom

Not it front of the ladies!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Bumping up to get more entries!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Slurp, slurp, slurp...I just love your drool!


----------



## Master_P

Not here!! I told you how I feel about PDA's!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Last chance to enter!! I'll pick a winner tomorrow morning!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Slurp, slurp, slurp...I just love your drool!


You win!! They were all great but this one made me go ewwww hahaha.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Thanks! Try this one...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"You're only supposed to stick your head in when you're bobbing for apples...and that's a tennis ball... wow you really have it all wrong!"


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hummm...just one...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

More will post, don't worry. It usually takes a few days.


----------



## Pemphredo

Sharing is caring. Can I haz your ball?


----------



## elly

I said gimmee the ball now bozo or I'll pee in the pool...


----------



## gottaBgolden

*"My pool,my ball, now go away!"*


----------



## Tailer'sFolks




----------



## Burd

Ummm....Excuse me, but you're in MY pool, fella.


----------



## dexter0125

Ball hog. Hmph.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'll pick tonight.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Ninde'Gold









"You're only supposed to stick your head in when you're bobbing for apples...and that's a tennis ball... wow you really have it all wrong!" --Says Ollie the Yellow Lab


 Pemphredo









Sharing is caring. Can I haz your ball? --Says Ollie the Yellow Lab


 elly









I said gimmee the ball now bozo or I'll pee in the pool... --Says Ollie the Yellow Lab


 gottaBgolden









*"My pool,my ball, now go away!"* --Says Tailer


 1995yope









Ummm....Excuse me, but you're in MY pool, fella. --Says Tailer
​
 dexter0125









Ball hog. Hmph. --Says Ollie the Yellow Lab


*This is like a comic strip! So hard to choose...but it will have to be:
* 
 gottaBgolden









*"My pool,my ball, now go away!"* 
--'Cause this is Exactly what Tailer would Say!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

duplicate post...sorry


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Hard to find one I haven't used yet but here goes:*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Mom.... Am I adopted??"


----------



## Pemphredo

I'm not different. I am limited addition!


----------



## dexter0125

"Make new friends but keep the old..three are brown and the other is gold!"


----------



## TuckersMom

If I dont move, maybe they wont know I am here! Channel inner ghost dog!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

The Princess convinced her Royal Guards that they should stop in Sherwood Forest for an afternoon nap. She was really hoping to meet Robin Hood.


----------



## Master_P

Regular price, 4 bucks, 4 bucks, 4 bucks.


----------



## Allan's Girl

You know? I thought I told you three to were your camouflage suits today!!


----------



## elly

Ninde'Gold said:


> "Mom.... Am I adopted??"


I nearly fell off my chair laughing!! Hilarious especially put with his/her expression...still giggling now..thanks for a great bright start to my day  Love them all but that one especially made me howl.


----------



## olik

orio cookie package


----------



## gottaBgolden

*OMG- This is going to be soooo hard, they are all great. Since we have 9 right now, I'll give it till tomorrow then pick.*


----------



## gottaBgolden

*O.K. guys, this was a hard one to pick. I even called my friend (the chocolates' owner to help me). She wasn't a whole lot of help-she couldn't stop laughing. Anyway here goes, and the winner is:*

desi.n.nutro--The Princess convinced her Royal Guards that they should stop in Sherwood Forest for an afternoon nap. She was really hoping to meet Robin Hood.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Tigger and Maggie Mae*

Tigger and Maggie Mae


----------



## gottaBgolden

*Maggie Mae-"Who's that!"*
*Tigger-"Who cares?"*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Mom! Tigger's playing dead again so I can't have a place to lay down!"


----------



## dexter0125

Maggie Mae - "I think dad wants his chair..."
Tigger - "Be still, maybe he won't see us"


----------



## Pemphredo

Maggie Mae : GAH! who is in charge of feeding the cat? Tiger is too fat. I can't even fit on the chair.
Tigger: Don't hate. I'm not fat. I'm fluffy!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Momma...dat kat ib n Mi Chair dagain! Mak dat kat mobe!


----------



## Master_P

Maggie Mae: LOOK mom! Ai teeched kitt-eh to play dedz! I can haz kookiez nau?

Tigger: Just give her the d4mn cookie so she'll leave me alone!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

They all tickled my funny bone but this one was an actual quote. Tigger was 19 lbs of fluffy! Maggie Mae always laid wherever Tigger was. I never really understood their bond.




Pemphredo said:


> Maggie Mae : GAH! who is in charge of feeding the cat? Tiger is too fat. I can't even fit on the chair.
> Tigger: Don't hate. I'm not fat. I'm fluffy!


----------



## Pemphredo

K here is the new picture. I can't wait to read the captions. :O)


----------



## Wendy427

YAYYYYYY!!! I'm going for a RIIIIIIIIDE!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Pemphredo said:


> K here is the new picture. I can't wait to read the captions. :O)


"Is this what the 'Scream' guy looked like??"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"oooooohhh hoooly niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhttt..."


----------



## dexter0125

"I'm adopted?!"


----------



## Allan's Girl

OMG! What did they do to your hair?!??


----------



## Wendy427

maggiesmommy said:


> "oooooohhh hoooly niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhttt..."


ROFL!! So funny!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

N da Bet saib t2 openn mi mouffh wiide sew hee coold c alll mi toofferrz, so Eyi did DIS: Awwwwwwwww.....


----------



## Angelina

Throw the food, throw the food, throw the food!


----------



## Pemphredo

maggiesmommy said:


> "oooooohhh hoooly niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggghhhhhhhttt..."


the winner!:d


----------



## maggiesmommy

Awwww....Thanks! I'm honored....ok..here's Maggie. Looking forward to the comments...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Hay, do u like mi new dew?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hey...there's no rubber ducky in here....


----------



## Pemphredo

did some one flush the toilet?


----------



## Allan's Girl

Oh man! Mom, you better not be posting this on facebook, how embarassing!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

(Teehee...Did someone flush to toilet?....teehee, I like that!)


----------



## Master_P

They think this new dew is funny... just wait till I get to the park and roll around in the stinky mud! Then we'll see who's laffing!!


----------



## tobysmommy

_"Could you pass me the shine enhancing cream rinse, please?"_


----------



## dexter0125

Hey! Come back! Iz not a real shark fin!


----------



## mudEpawz

do a dog a favour and get my back


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*There's Something About Maggie* is a 2011 American comedy.


----------



## elly

What do you mean I shouldnt have permed my hair?! I wasnt to know it waved naturally!!


----------



## attagirl

'Uhm... somebody?...I forgot my towel .... How embarrassing...."


----------



## maggiesmommy

That's 10, so I pick this one.


desi.n.nutro said:


> *There's Something About Maggie* is a 2011 American comedy.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Thanks! Some people may say I have a strange sense of humor. I am glad you get it! lol
A ball as big as her head is her favorite?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Come on, I'm ready, Le's Go, You Promised, Come On, Come On, Come On, Please!


----------



## olik

mom,i asked for filled donuts not jack o lantern for breakfast.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Ok mom, I'm stumped. I tried biting it, I tried digging at it, I tried throwing it, I CAN NOT get that dang lil' ball out of there!"


(P.S Tucker had one of those, he managed to pop the ball inside and pulled it out when it was deflated lol)


----------



## Karen519

*Whoopee*

Mom, is this a Whoopee Cushion??


----------



## Pemphredo

K I got my kong now fill it with yummyness


----------



## Master_P

Umm, dis is wun straynge wookin frizbee, but ai'm happee u no syze duz mattur!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

@ Ninde'Gold,

You are this caption winner. Everyone made me laugh so I broke the tie with the "truth factor" figured in. As worked over as the toy is, I'm sure you can tell that for 5 years she has tried to "get that dang lil' ball out of there!" Now that I know she can I will watch her closely. 



Ninde'Gold said:


> "Ok mom, I'm stumped. I tried biting it, I tried digging at it, I tried throwing it, I CAN NOT get that dang lil' ball out of there!"


@Pemphredo - She picks this ball over the Kong? I never understood it but I am going to try some BIG treats inside. Thanks for the laugh!

@Mater_P - Size does matter! HAHAHA


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This picture makes me smile


----------



## dexter0125

"Moooooooom, five more minutes"


----------



## caseypooh

" don't you people ever sleep around here?"


----------



## Ithaca

Next time you empty an old bottle of Brandy in the toilet, remind me to pass, will you?


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

If I hide here maybe I can sleep all day!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Note to self: NEVER go drinking with the cats.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Last call!


----------



## Master_P

Waking up in a bridesmaid's dress... at least they didn't shave off my eyebrows!!!


----------



## Yarra girl

MaggiesMom you crack me up! Can't top that but will add something to keep this ticking over

" ..... the big bad wolf is in for a big surprise when he peeks under _this_ granny night-bonnet ...... "


----------



## Karen519

*Excedrin*

"I have an EXCEDRIN headache!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Yarra girl...I was thinking alone the lines of the Big Bad Wolf too...but couldn't think of any title...Good Job!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yarra girl said:


> MaggiesMom you crack me up! Can't top that but will add something to keep this ticking over
> 
> " ..... the big bad wolf is in for a big surprise when he peeks under _this_ granny night-bonnet ...... "


All of them made me laugh but this one hit close to home.

My Grandma just passed away on Thursday so we were with family for the weekend and my Grandpa kept smiling and petting Tucker saying "Ohh what big teeth you have!!" It was the only smile I saw out of him all weekend.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

So sorry for your loss...oh what big teeth you have...


----------



## Master_P

Who's next?!


----------



## Shutterwolf

"i have just met you and i LOVE you!" 

im sure thats already in here somewhere, but i dont have the time to go thru 270 pages and find out


----------



## Ithaca

Well since this thread appears to be stuck, I'm going to restart it. I used this picture in another thread (Golden Retriever expressions) but I'm recycling it since I think it can inspire some good captions.


----------



## maggiesmommy

"ALF is filmed before a live studio audience..."


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm standing on your chest, I'm ready to bite your neck, what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Master_P

Never expose to sunlight, never get wet... and never ever feed after midnight!


----------



## dexter0125

"You have the right to remain silent. Anything you say or do can and will be held against you in a court of law. You have the right to speak to an attorney. If you cannot afford an attorney, one will be appointed for you. Do you understand these rights as they have been read to you?"


----------



## LilBitBit

"Take me to your leader...we come in peace."


----------



## Karen519

*Caption*

"I'm having a bad hair day!!"


----------



## GoldenMum

Da bowl is EMPTY! UNDERSTAND? EMPTY!


----------



## Ithaca

I love your captions! So funny! One last chance??


----------



## Ithaca

I declare LilBitBit the winner!



LilBitBit said:


> "Take me to your leader...we come in peace."


 
I really loved the Gremlin caption too! When we go in the basement, she stands up the stairs waiting for us, and this is what we see as we are climbing up. We come face to face with a wet Gremlin or a mutan dog from Mars


----------



## desi.n.nutro

LilBitBit thought I should step in to restart.....


----------



## Pammie

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"PSST...you have a piece of kibble stuck in your teeth."


----------



## fuzzbuzz

I said, CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## goldhaven

desi.n.nutro said:


> LilBitBit thought I should step in to restart.....


That is the thing that they call the remote, It works that thing they call the TV. You grab it and I will start pressing buttons. Let's see if we can find Buddy the Air Bud dog.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

No groomer needed. I can take care of that ear-fur for ya!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I SAID.... we gotta go to bed or Santa won't come.


----------



## Trollhole

I peed in your bed you old fart.


----------



## Master_P

Nag nag nag.... all she ever does is nag nag nag...


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I declare Master_P the person who most accurately depicted the situation going on. Goldie picks on Maggie ALL DAY LONG. Is there extra points for accuracy? 
I can't wait to see your picture.


----------



## Master_P

Woohoo!!!

Preface on this one - one of my passions is working on my car, and I mean REALLY working on it (swapping engines, building transmissions, etc.). This pic isn't mine, but it has a golden and shows one thing I love to do! Have at it!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dad, you did say you needed dogpower, not horsepower, right?


----------



## JazzSkye

"I'm all for saving money on gas dude, but this is ridiculous. YABBA DABBA DOO!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I heard my Kong is a suspension part. Where is the suspension? I took out almost everything and didn't find my Kong. Please take me to the Kong!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Well, your first problem is, you have no engine!"


----------



## Master_P

Finn's Fan said:


> Dad, you did say you needed dogpower, not horsepower, right?


... and we have a *WINNER!!!!!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Now can you please tell me what kind of car that is... it's bugging me that I can't tell... usually I'm pretty good with that kinda thing... kinda looks like an older gen rx7 to me but I'm probably WAY off haha.


----------



## Master_P

Lol, I wish I could tell you! I think Evans Tuning based out of PA posted the pic on FB!


----------



## JazzSkye

Do we have a new pic coming???


----------



## Allan's Girl

:worthless:

Seriously, this thread has been at a stand still for a month now!


----------



## olik

if someone has funny picture please post, Lets move on!!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

I thought I'd get this post going again!


----------



## Allan's Girl

I was worried I might get in trouble, so I put on my cloak of invisibility!


----------



## olik

I ll close my eyes,and you will kiss me!!!


----------



## Ivyacres

I don't see any dirt.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I thought you said that people were trying to "Go Green".


----------



## Angelina

I always wanted to be a black lab!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Just waiting for a few more!


----------



## elly

Abracadabra..I'm a Chesapeake Bay Retriever!!!!


----------



## piston

I'm the happiest pup ever!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Maybe this will make them give me a bath.


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Allan's Girl said:


> I was worried I might get in trouble, so I put on my cloak of invisibility!


I might as well announce the winner! "Allan's Girl"!


----------



## Allan's Girl

*Here you go*

Here's the funniest one I could come up with on short notice. Have fun!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Kathrynehalliday said:


> I might as well announce the winner! "Allan's Girl"!


Thank you, I feel very honored!


----------



## dborgers

> I was worried I might get in trouble, so I put on my cloak of invisibility!


You reminded me of a friend during college who drove a real beater.

He told everyone "It's actually a Lamborghini disguised with a Romulan Cloaking Device so no one will steal it"


----------



## olik

ohhh ,please help,my hair!!!!!!Its getting wet!!!NO!!!!


----------



## Allan's Girl

dborgers said:


> You reminded me of a friend during college who drove a real beater.
> 
> He told everyone "It's actually a Lamborghini disguised with a Romulan Cloaking Device so no one will steal it"


Ha ha ha... a Lamborghini. very funny


----------



## Allan's Girl

Just waiting for more posts!


----------



## Finn's Fan

All I wanted was a little drink, not a poke in the eye!


----------



## 3 goldens

"Holy Moley, do you see that thing out there!"


----------



## Allan's Girl

This is going very slowly. Can we get just a few more? I know there are some more really great captions out there!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"My eyes! I'm melting... meeelllllting..."


----------



## Allan's Girl

C'mon, please? More captions? 4 captions in 4 days? According to the rules I'm supposed to wait for 10, but I really want to give someone else's picture a shot. So please, more captions, PLEASE!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

"Sprinklers can only mean one thing... allergy season. Ugh!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

"oh great, I just did my make up !"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

To whoever turned the sprinkler on, _I salute you!_


----------



## Wendy427

Moooommmm, I'm just not getting any SUDS! Please hand over the shampoo?


----------



## Sosoprano

"If I can’t see it, then it can’t see me...right?"


----------



## Allan's Girl

Oh my gosh, all of these captions were great, quite funny. Alas, I can only choose one. So the winner is.....



Ninde'Gold said:


> "My eyes! I'm melting... meeelllllting..."


Just loved the Wizard of Oz reference, lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold




----------



## Allan's Girl

Ok I'm nnot in the competition this time since I just won but I had to give you a caption anyway 

"Oh my! Did that smell just come out of your butt?"
"I told you I didn't feel good!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Hey - No tailgating. See what happens when you follow too close.


----------



## olik

McDonald or Burger king?


----------



## elly

No, stop, not there, stop, it tickles!!!! :


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I said, that's My Tail...You have Your Own!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Keep 'em coming guys! We can get a few more!  Love this thread!


----------



## GoldenMum

Just a little lower, and to the left, yeah that's it!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

GoldenMum said:


> Just a little lower, and to the left, yeah that's it!


I'm picking you as the winner! As always they were all great, but Tucker just loves his butt scratched and this reminded me of him hahaha.


----------



## GoldenMum

Okay, Sorry for the wait, here goes............


----------



## akgolden

"it's not easy being spoiled"


----------



## GoldenMum

Bumping up!


----------



## GoldenMum

Bumping up! Captions Please?!?


----------



## *Laura*

Wow!!! that was a tiring battle..... Thank goodness I won the prize


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

"Just wanna....play....a little.... longer.......*flop* ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


----------



## GoldenMum

Good so far...keep um coming!


----------



## goldhaven

This is MY ball and no one else can have it.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Rode hard and put up wet!


----------



## olik

tennis ball color braces.New!!Ask your doctor!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

"just throw a little water on them and they are out like a light !"


----------



## GoldenMum

Any more captions, before I pick a winner? Come on, ya know ya wanna!


----------



## Belgian_Waffle

i wanted to play fetch, mom said play dead... i compromised...


----------



## GoldenMum

*And the winner is...........*



Kathrynehalliday said:


> "Just wanna....play....a little.... longer.......*flop* ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ"


They were all good, I picked this one as Cooper will fetch til he drops.......


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Sorry this took so long! I've been gone camping!

Here we go!


----------



## goldhaven

Come on, gimmie a hug and kiss.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"that hot dog was nose lickin" good !!"


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Any more quotes?


----------



## Allan's Girl

I think that other dog, the one that told me a could get a drink of water by catching raindrops, was out of his every lovin mind!


----------



## *Laura*

'Simon says stand up straight and touch your nose'


----------



## Ninde'Gold

If I jump, I CAN touch my nose with my tongue!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Couple more!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

HA-I can walk on 2 legs too. Every trick is easier if you stick out your tongue while you do it.


----------



## akgolden

Michael Jordan... he's got nothing on me.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Look mommy! I've got the moves like Jagger!


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

Claire's Friend said:


> "that hot dog was nose lickin" good !!"


Here's our winner! I had to pick it cause I am a supervisor at KFC


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thanks, I am glad you liked it.
Here's mine, I hope I am doing this right.


----------



## Allan's Girl

Kathrynehalliday said:


> Here's our winner! I had to pick it cause I am a supervisor at KFC


Congratulations Claire's friend!


----------



## Allan's Girl

Ok here's mine.

"I can't believe I ate the whole thing"


----------



## Wendy427

I am going to eat and eat and eat, and get big, big, big! Then maybe, just maybe, they'll let me out of this playpen!


----------



## goldhaven

Bag-a-frog


----------



## *Laura*

from the other room....'Ready or Not....Here We Come'


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Just like all the other kids, you buy them the expensive stuff but they would rather just play with the packaging.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Eukanuba Puppy Chow..now with more puppy.


----------



## Allan's Girl

hahaha - these are all great captions, love em!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Any more ???


----------



## elly

Yup, puppy foods all gone Mum! Does that mean I can be a grown up now?!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Last chance !!!


----------



## goldenca

Where is the toy prize they offer in every bag???


----------



## Claire's Friend

OK the winner is......"*Where is the toy prize they offer in every bag???"
by goldenca, just in the nick of time. This was really hard, they all were very good. 
*


----------



## goldenca

Thanks for choosing me as the winner. They were all really good captions.
Here is my picture.


----------



## GoldenMum

Whata ya mean BATH Mom? I don't need no BATH! I smell fine, see?


----------



## goldhaven

I have no idea where your underwear are and I have nothing in my mouth.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"But I don't want to go to bed now, I was watching Animal Planet !"


----------



## Ithaca

Your what? Toffee?? mmm-nope!


----------



## elly

'Ooh, I hope that was just gas coming out of my butt!'


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Did you say Gweenies? I don't see the Gweenies. What Gweenies? You must have put it somewhere elfe.


----------



## goldenca

Last call for this picture.....
Anymore captions?


----------



## Nomes

wait...you _don't_ want me on the chair? i was sure you said i should climb up whenever i wanted...


----------



## goldenca

Nomes said:


> wait...you _don't_ want me on the chair? i was sure you said i should climb up whenever i wanted...


You are the winner!!
Great job everyone.


----------



## goldenca

NOMES . . . You are the winner for the best caption. 
Now it is your turn to post a picture and choose a winner.


----------



## goldenca

Last call for NOMES to reply otherwise I will choose a new winner for the photo caption contest.....it has been 2 weeks......


----------



## Ninde'Gold

You may want to PM the winner.


----------



## goldenca

I did last week. . . But I will send another PM now.


----------



## Nomes

oops...wow, sorry guys! i totally didn't even see my messages!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Hold on...V-E-T doesn't spell park!!!"


----------



## Kathrynehalliday

"AHHH the world is falling over! Lets get out of here!"


----------



## GoldenMum

And this is Casey, our newest Bull, rough, rugged, and ready to rumble! Who can stay on this guy for 7 seconds? Good Luck!


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Whoa dude, I don't think I want to meet that horse !!!"


----------



## olik

Man,did you poop THAT,or horse?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

How long is it going to take for you people to get leash trained? I said we are going this way!


----------



## kwhit

"The puppy realized a little too late that his stink eye look needed a bit more practice..."


----------



## Nomes

last call for captions!


----------



## Nomes

And the winner is.....


----------



## Nomes

maggiesmommy said:


> "Hold on...V-E-T doesn't spell park!!!"


Maggiesmommy!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Thanks!  glad I made you laugh.

Here's mine:


----------



## Claire's Friend

"OK I have located the problem Ma'am, but I'm afraid we're going to need a lot more towels !!:uhoh:"


----------



## goldenca

If I hide the soap back here, they won't give me a BATH.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Ok mom, since you need a shelf for all those towels, I'll just stand here"


----------



## kwhit

"Okay...if I can't see them, they can't see me, right?" :crossfing


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

.......eight, nine, ten....ready or not here i come!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Heyyyy!*

♫ If you sprinkle when you tinkle,
Clean the seat, make it neat.
Be a dear and get back here.
Use a towel or I’ll growl. ♫


----------



## Wendy427

desi.n.nutro said:


> *Heyyyy!*
> 
> ♫ If you sprinkle when you tinkle,
> Clean the seat, make it neat.
> Be a dear and get back here.
> Use a towel or I’ll growl. ♫


That's so funny! I thought I had made up the following all by myself:

"If you sprinkle when you tinkle,
Please be neat and wipe the seat!"

I've left it quite often in bathroom stalls! :uhoh:


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bumpity bump bump...last chance for captions...I'll pick tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sosoprano

maggiesmommy said:


> I'll pick tomorrow morning.


I'm glad I don't have to decide which caption to pick! I cracked up after each one


----------



## maggiesmommy

Sosoprano said:


> I'm glad I don't have to decide which caption to pick! I cracked up after each one


I know..I'm going to need hubby's help.


----------



## GoldenMum

I don't care HOW MANY TOWELS I can roll on.......NO SHOWER!!! o.k.? o.k. Mom?...please!


----------



## maggiesmommy

It was such a hard decision...I needed hubby to help...but, we finally decided on this one...congrats!



desi.n.nutro said:


> *Heyyyy!*
> 
> ♫ If you sprinkle when you tinkle,
> Clean the seat, make it neat.
> Be a dear and get back here.
> Use a towel or I’ll growl. ♫


----------



## desi.n.nutro

AWWW shucks. Thanks. The next pic is....


----------



## Glassbuttercup

"you ARE coming in too, RIGHT mom?"


----------



## Wendy427

I don't get it, Mom. You said you were going to give me a B-A-T-H, but I don't see any W-A-T-E-R!


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Mommy, you said there would be bubbles !!!"


----------



## goldhaven

This is the biggest dog food dish I've ever seen but... hey... where's the puppy chow?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*Anyone else want to play?*

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## goldenca

Where is the rubber duck?


----------



## Jacques2000

*hypnotism puppy*

hypnotism puppy


----------



## desi.n.nutro

*And the winner is....*

As usual you all made it so difficult to pick just one. And the winner is..........(drum roll please)............



goldhaven said:


> This is the biggest dog food dish I've ever seen but... hey... where's the puppy chow?


Anxiously awaiting your pic!


----------



## goldhaven

Thanks. Here is the next picture.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Maybe if I just ignore her she won't come pull my ear.


----------



## Noey

who's so cute now?
I can be just as cute...


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Tell her this is when she's suppose to rub my belly.


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

If I play dead, maybe she'll forget that I'm here.


----------



## Jacques2000

dog block
Passing fee=belly rub

"you want baby you give me belly rub first"


(it's not just sibling that feel left out when there's a new baby the dog does to)


----------



## Bentleysmom

They're behind me aren't they?


----------



## goldhaven

any more ???


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Mom, she's looking at me !!!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"How come I always have to watch her? You might just as well start paying up in belly rubs now..."


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Am I gonna grow up to be that hairy?"

-- "You wish, kid."


----------



## goldhaven

They were all great but if I have to choose one it would be ...




fuzzbuzz said:


> Tell her this is when she's suppose to rub my belly.



Phoebe does love her belly rubs.


Tagg fuzzbuzz, you're it. 
Can't wait to see your photo.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Thank you! I'll post a photo soon.


----------



## fuzzbuzz

Here's the photo!!


----------



## MikaTallulah

I got a ball. Yah! yah!


----------



## LJack

Of course they taste better upside down!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Am I doing it right??"


----------



## GoldenMum

Mom said if I position this just right, this thing will give me a treat!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ah fink mah bawl ith stuch un mah toof !!!


----------



## Jacques2000

"practicing for my next seal act"


----------



## fuzzbuzz

The WINNER IS...



Claire's Friend said:


> Ah fink mah bawl ith stuch un mah toof !!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thanks !!!!:
Here's the next one.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This doesn't taste very good, and how come he's not biting back?


----------



## GoldenCamper

I bite your nose off first, like mommy does to her chocolate Easter bunnies.


----------



## GoldenMum

Yup, MOM, you gave me a stale one!!!!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Eye needz ah lil brover tu plai bitie phace wif, nota kongfreet wenie dawg.


----------



## Jacques2000

aww com on, mom why won he plaiz whif me


----------



## akgolden

I swear I am not on bath salts...


----------



## CStrong73

Hey....it's better than biting YOU!


----------



## LJack

What? Dog eat dog is all in good fun!


----------



## lgnutah

Other owners bring home another puppy for their dog to play with, all I get is this stiff.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Any more ???


----------



## goldhaven

mmmmm. taste like chicken.


----------



## kwhit

"I shoulda paid more attention in that CPR class!"


----------



## Rob's GRs

"It's a Dog-Eat-Dog-World out there."


----------



## AlanK

Im not going to comment however ....Bwahahaha thats hilarious.!


----------



## Claire's Friend

And the winner is....da da da dah....


GoldenCamper said:


> I bite your nose off first, like mommy does to her chocolate Easter bunnies.


These were ALL so good I printed this section of the thread for Jordan's memory book !!
Your turn Steve......


----------



## GoldenCamper

Claire's Friend said:


> And the winner is....da da da dah....
> 
> These were ALL so good I printed this section of the thread for Jordan's memory book !!
> Your turn Steve......


Thank you  Think I will post another boy-girl photo. Here is our friend Gibson and my girl Fiona, love the look on her face. Have fun.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Not this story...again":--sleep:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"Hey baby, come here often?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold

*Sigh* Another bad E-Harmony Match. I said Tall, Dark and Handsome!


----------



## Jacques2000

"ah another nice peaceful day but couldn't it just be me and you for once?"


----------



## LJack

Fiona - "If I close my eyes and wish, the birds will come."
Gibson - "Yah, right."
Fiona - "That's how I got you."
Gibson - "............"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Daaaddd...take the picture already!! GAWSH!! YOU ARE SO EMBARASSING!"


----------



## GoldenCamper

Bumping up for a few more captions.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ok, here's J's :
You can't see it because she is sitting, but she is clicking her heels and saying "I want to go to Club Gold, I want to go to Club Gold" ::::


----------



## Duke's Momma

Gibson, I love you darling, but.................your breath!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Some really good captions folks, but....



maggiesmommy said:


> "Daaaddd...take the picture already!! GAWSH!! YOU ARE SO EMBARASSING!"


You're the winner maggiesmommy! Fiona is a good sport when I'm taking photos, but sometimes I think she is saying enough already.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yaay!! 

Ok, here's my picture...have fun, guys:


----------



## LJack

So, when do we put the rocket on this get up?


----------



## desi.n.nutro

So the budget has come to this huh? Wear it once then return it? At least hide the tag.


----------



## CStrong73

Honestly now, Does it make me look fat???


----------



## Claudia M

"I know where they keep the treats - can you jump up there and get them?"


----------



## Claire's Friend

"I swear this is NOT the same one we ordered off the Shopping Channel !!"


----------



## GoldenCamper

I really don't think the bathtub is a good way to test my flotation device mom. Can we go to the pond please?


----------



## kwhit

Real dogs wear pink...


----------



## Swede

Go ahead and laugh... you're not the one wearing pink.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Diz knot zeptible. Ez zuppozed tu hab "Maggie" inbroidered onz it.


----------



## jpclaypool

Can't wait to do a cannonball!!!!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

So, that's 10 by my count...the winner is:




GoldenCamper said:


> I really don't think the bathtub is a good way to test my flotation device mom. Can we go to the pond please?



Simply due to the fact that Maggie did indeed try to climb into the tub when we tried her life vest on her. Congrats!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks  Here is one of Fiona, have fun.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"I always wanted to try Yoga on the beach... is this what a "downward dog" is ??"


----------



## goldhaven

I think I hear the ocean.


----------



## jpclaypool

Ahhh, here's the scent I've been looking for! They're going to LOVE this!


----------



## Jacques2000

"hey if you put your head to the ground and be really still you can feel the earth move!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Being all wet is not enough. I also have to be covered in dirt and sand before I can get in the car you just cleaned.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Butz ez knot kooperateren en diz hide phrom Mommee game.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"I swear I can hear someone talking under here "


----------



## Jacques2000

thats 7 just a few more


----------



## GoldenCamper

I will hold out for a couple more, anyone?



Jacques2000 said:


> thats 7 just a few more


Ha, that just may win, LOL


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Shake your groove thing".....

and the song to go with it for Fiona, .......


----------



## GoldenCamper

Great ones again everyone, thanks 

Without further delay, the winner is goldhaven. Will send a PM.



goldhaven said:


> I think I hear the ocean.


----------



## goldhaven

Yaaaa, Thank you. I have so many pictures it is hard to choose.

Let's try this one.


----------



## Wendy427

In my next life, I think I'll be a cat!


----------



## jpclaypool

Is this the elevator to the top?


----------



## kwhit

"Go on, try it!", he said. "You won't get stuck"...

Lesson 538...cats lie.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Out, Out I say. This gym is for cats only."


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

" Meow, I mean woof, I think I'm having an identity crisis."


----------



## desi.n.nutro

She loved her pets. Besides, they went well with the drapes.


----------



## Jacques2000

helpz me the mean cat playz a twick on me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The stupid cat told me there were milkbones in here....


----------



## Ithaca

'And this, my dear fellow cats, is how we tame an ill-mannered dog'.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Shhhh, I am hiding from that silly cat !


----------



## Dakota's Pal

Is this what you do all day? Must be a tough life...

(Don't enter me please, don't have any pics)


----------



## goldhaven

winner is




Claire's Friend said:


> Shhhh, I am hiding from that silly cat !



congrats

let's see the next photo.


----------



## Claire's Friend

I must be on a roll! Thanks.
Here ya go......


----------



## GoldenMum

Hand over the "booty", and no one gets hurt!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Nobody told him you're supposed to have a parrot... not a puppy.


----------



## kwhit

I thought they said I was going to meet Johnny Depp, not Johnny Dipp! Oh well, now _I _can be the star...


----------



## Jacques2000

the pirate and his golden treasure


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ah'll tell yer true, dogs have two advantages over a parrot.
They can't tell yer secrets.
And they won't poop on yer shoulder.


----------



## mudEpawz

YAAARR found me my golden treasure


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I saaaaaiiiiiiddddd, I am cute enough all on my own. I don't need a Halloween costume!


----------



## jpclaypool

Goldy wanna cracker?


----------



## Claire's Friend

Any more ????


----------



## goldhaven

Wadda ya mean smile? Get me OUTTA HERE.


----------



## Manna777

On my last voyage I swapped my wife for the gold. They have the nagging wife and I have a dog that dont talk. I got the best treasure


----------



## Claire's Friend

kwhit said:


> I thought they said I was going to meet Johnny Depp, not Johnny Dipp! Oh well, now _I _can be the star...


IS THE WINNER !!
Your turn ......


----------



## kwhit

Awww...thanks! 

Give me a little bit to find a picture...


----------



## kwhit

Okay...here it is:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here comes Honey Boo Boo!


----------



## Manna777

Cinderella you will go to the ball


----------



## Claire's Friend

Does this hair make me look fat ???


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

"Do you wanta hold my hand..." Hey look I'm a Beetle


----------



## Golden&Yorkie

Tina Turner will never know her wig is missing.


----------



## Golden4Life

Hair club is not just for men anymore!


----------



## Jacques2000

"Hey I'm a golden retriever not a brunette mop, come on"


----------



## elly

Have you got any high heels Mom? I need two pairs!


----------



## goldhaven

I feel pretty
Oh so pretty
I feel pretty and witty and bright,
And I pitty any girl who isn't me tonight


----------



## Karen519

*Do I look better*

Do you think I'd look better with bangs?


----------



## Golden4Life

Toupee or not Toupee, that is the question.


----------



## kwhit

Okay...there's over 10 captions already. Anyone else? 

I think I'll have my daughter choose because I really like a few of them and I can't decide. :curtain:


----------



## kwhit

Ninde'Gold said:


> Here comes Honey Boo Boo!


This is the winner! :banana: 

Your turn Ninde'Gold...


----------



## Claire's Friend

kwhit said:


> This is the winner! :banana:
> 
> Your turn Ninde'Gold...


That was my fav too !!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks!!!! 








[/IMG]


----------



## Wendy427

My bone is buried here SOMEwhere. I just KNOW it is! (and, Ninde'Gold, I just noticed you have* 10,000 Posts*!! That's gotta be a record!)


----------



## Golden4Life

I heard China is here somewhere!!!

(Sorry, couldn't resist another one....)

She can't see me, right?!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Herlp! Herlp! Mi noze ez froze tu da watur meatur cuver!


----------



## Jacques2000

"I think i'll go back to fetching tennis balls, finding a snowball is harder than it looks."


----------



## desi.n.nutro

The obvious choice......

Don't eat the yellow snow!


----------



## mudEpawz

I told you my Ostrich impression was better then yours? What?! What are you laughing at?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Anyone else???


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The cat told me that Bugs Bunny was down here.....


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Dakota's Pal

3 more posts!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Has anyone seen my nose ???


----------



## goldhaven

Come find meeeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Golden4Life

It wasn't me!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

And the winner is: ....................................



"I think i'll go back to fetching tennis balls, finding a snowball is harder than it looks."

Congrats to Jacques2000 !!!!

They were all great entries but this made me chuckle the most because Tucker is seriously dumb enough to try and find snowballs when I throw them at him :lol:


----------



## Golden4Life

Congrats Jacques2000!!! That was an awesome take on the photo!


----------



## Claire's Friend

We need a new picture...please !!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I sent a PM the day I chose the winner.... it's Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada... perhaps she's busy.


----------



## Jacques2000

sorry i was away for the weekend thanks Ninde'Gold
here's the pic


----------



## goldhaven

Ha Ha, smell this, I had the good stuff for breakfast.


----------



## Golden4Life

It won't hurt if you hold still, I'll have that sliver out in no time!

Cute photo!!!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Look into my eyes...you're getting very, very sleepy. Deeper & deeper.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"You don't taste like a Golden Retriever"


----------



## Pudden

Levi: "Your nose boogers are my favorites, Leia!"


----------



## kwhit

"I gots me a real big date tonight...how's my breff?"


----------



## Golden4Life

♪ Head Shoulders Knees and Toes ♫
♫ Head Shoulders Knees and Toes ♪
♪ Eyes and Ears and Mouth and Nose...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Betcha can't guess what I've been eating.....


----------



## kjohnstone82

See if you love me i'll be your very own personal nose licker!


----------



## Jacques2000

that's nine posts I'll pick a winner one early

the winner is...



kjohnstone82 said:


> See if you love me i'll be your very own personal nose licker!


exactly like Levi he's always trying to get Leia to like him and play with him although the licking tends to go to biting then Leia gets annoyed.:doh: 

runner up
i also liked "You don't taste like a Golden Retriever"


----------



## kjohnstone82

Wow I cant belive I won, how exciting! Sorry for the delay had to get into work to do this as for some reason I cant get on here at home my IP address is banned?!

Anyways enjoy!


----------



## Golden4Life

If I've told you once, I've told you twice... give me back my food!!!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

♫If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me?♫


----------



## mudEpawz

trade yous miz kibblez


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Does that come in bacon flavor?"


----------



## Manna777

Let me be your taste tester I have worked with Gordon Ramsey


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jacques2000

"hey where's mine?"


----------



## kjohnstone82

we are still a bit shy of 9 captions so I will leave it till the end of the day my time and then just announce a winner so we can get it moving!! 

Maybe I picked a bad photo!! :-(


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Sometimes you only get a few... doesn't have to be a set amount of captions I don't think anymore.

I just give it a couple of days and then pick one.


----------



## kjohnstone82

Ok so I have just decided to pick a winner, its been a good few days! 
I pick :

Manna777
"Let me be your taste tester I have worked with Gordon Ramsey"

Sounds like something my Jasper would say, always trying to be 'helpful'! 

Take it away Manna777


----------



## Manna777

Thank you 

Here is your new photo


----------



## kjohnstone82

bwhahahaha im so glad mum caught you to dress up this time and not me!!! bwhahahahaha


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

G'day, mate! Have you seen my kangaroo?


Sent from my iPod touch using PetGuide


----------



## Golden4Life

Lucky duck! School dress up days are so much fun! Wish I was going!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"He's behind me laughing...isn't he..." (or she! )


----------



## Golden4Life

Ninde'Gold said:


> "He's behind me laughing...isn't he..." (or she! )


Ha! Love it!


----------



## sadiegold

A dingo stole my baby! 
Oh no. Wait...
it was a milkbone and I ate it.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Here's a little song I wrote,
You might want to sing it note for note,
Don't worry, be happy

In every life we have some trouble,
When you worry you make it double
Don't worry, be happy


----------



## Jacques2000

"OK I'll give you my milkbones for a week if you never saw this "


----------



## OurFaith

*Crikey!*

Crikey! <insert whispering voice> Come along as I risk life and limb searching for Australia's most dangerous creatures.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

No Mom. I want tu be the ******* alligator guy for Halloween.


----------



## Manna777

Ninde'Gold said:


> "He's behind me laughing...isn't he..." (or she! )


Is the winner that is exactly the character Star was


----------



## Golden4Life

Manna777 said:


> Is the winner that is exactly the character Star was


 Congrats Ninde'Gold!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks!!!

Here's another!


----------



## Golden4Life

Did I hear someone coming to take this stick from me? RUN!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

Oh, boy, I gotta a stick.


----------



## Wendy427

My first stick! YAY!!!


----------



## LJack

Mom told me if I run fast enough with this magical wand I can fly!


----------



## Manna777

This is my take on the Tango as mum said no more river dancing on the wooden hall floor


----------



## kwhit

"My stick, my stick, my stick, my stick..."


----------



## maggiesmommy

"If you see an angry snow man with only one arm, I've been here the whole time, ok??"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

MOM, dis one long nuff for rosteren marshmellows?


----------



## Jacques2000

it's my stick!!! don't come any closer.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

maggiesmommy said:


> "If you see an angry snow man with only one arm, I've been here the whole time, ok??"


I let my husband pick this time, he loved this one! 

Good job!  

And great job everyone else!! Tucker loved his pathetic excuse for a stick haha.


----------



## Golden4Life

I loved that one too!!!  So clever!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Hehehe..thanks!

Ok, here's mine..have fun guys!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

They wanted us to be friends but I found him to be a bit prickly.


----------



## olik

Mom,i know you said we will eat all natural food,but.....why don't u eat that first and i ll see if i want it .....if you survive.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

If you think I'm playing fetch with that, you're outta your mind.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Do not kare what vet says, I not swalleren dat.


----------



## tobysmommy

I can hear the ocean!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

I'm knot playing wiff dat Ball!


----------



## windfair

ummmm....after careful consideration..I'll take what is behind door number one please.


----------



## Golden4Life

Are you sure this stuff is legal to sniff?


----------



## mudEpawz

please dont tell that is my new baby brother


----------



## Wendy427

"Mom, I looked this up. It's a Durian, a kind of fruit. It smells like dirty gym socks! PeeeUUUU! :yuck: No thanks!" :no:

And for all of you who LOVE more information:

Durian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jacques2000

that had better *not* be my new chew toy


----------



## maggiesmommy

Very tough decision (and Wendy gets extra points for looking up durian) But the winner is....




PrincessDaisy said:


> Do not kare what vet says, I not swalleren dat.


----------



## Golden4Life

Congrats PrincessDaisy!! Great caption!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thanks Guys. I'm at work so will post a photo as soon as I get home or to the quilt shop.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Neuvo Gato and Ivory
Have fun.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Have you ever heard of knocking?!


----------



## GoldenMum

Honey....No...I wasn't snuggling with kitty...no I promised I'd never do that again....Honey?


----------



## Golden4Life

Well, if you'd put a locked door in this room *this* wouldn't happen!

or

I thought you were going to get us a full sized fouton last week! It's getting crowded!​


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I tawt da kat wuz mi survant. I wunted mor heet.


----------



## tobysmommy

"Oh, _this_ sofa? You don't want us on _this_ sofa? We thought you meant the other one, honest!"


----------



## mudEpawz

you know that ackward moment when someone walks in on your cuddle session.


----------



## Jacques2000

"you said to leave room on the couch for you this was the solution"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Come on. All the creative people we have here and only 7 entries?

And just a funny note, yesterday N.G. and Daisy were napping on the sofa just like N.G. and Ivory were 2 seconds before I took the posted picture. How much sadder life would be without our pets is something I would not want to speculate about.


Max


----------



## Ninde'Gold

There's 7 entries so far, two are on the previous page. 

More will post soon I'm sure!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ninde'Gold said:


> There's 7 entries so far, two are on the previous page.
> 
> More will post soon I'm sure!


Thanks, I miscounted. Or mistyped. Or something got in my eye. OOOhhh shiny!!!

Max


----------



## kwhit

Ya' know...sometimes you just gotta "love the one you're with"...


----------



## OurFaith

Golden: He PROMISED he would be nice this time.

Cat: Rats! So close! Foiled again.


OR


Um, look here. We have kibble. Lots of it. How much to keep quiet about what you've seen here today?


----------



## OurFaith

I'm not sure if I'm repeating - I was trying to add a photo to my post. Apologies if I am doubling up on the post. 


Golden: He PROMISED he would be nice this time.

Cat: Rats! So close! Foiled again.


OR


Um, look here. We have kibble. Lots of it. How much to keep quiet about what you've seen here today?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

And the winner is;









*"Oh, this sofa? You don't want us on this sofa? We thought you meant the other one, honest!"* 
- Tobysmommy


This is how these two, and now N.G. and Daisy, added to the chaos of our home. Dog logic, will trip you up every time.


Honorable mention goes to OurFaith for;
*"Um, look here. We have kibble. Lots of it. How much to keep quiet about what you've seen here today?"*

Cat logic. Nailed it.


Max

And my caption? *"Warm my paws you great hairy canine person."*


----------



## tobysmommy

Ok, I'm traveling at the moment, so my access to photos is a bit limited, but here goes:


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Whats dis? A toi?! I want reel dog for brudder, not toi dog."


----------



## elly

Listen Snoopdawg or whatever they call you..Come quietly and I won't bite you..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay Mr. Snoopy, I promise this amputation will only hurt a little...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I wuv yew so much...yew gonna eet that cookie?


----------



## Jacques2000

ah this is the life a couch, a toy and a cookie... hey! this isn't a real cookie!


----------



## kjohnstone82

He is mine,I love him, he will be my pet and I shall call him Stuffy!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Snoopy stole my cookie...so I bit his arm off.


----------



## tobysmommy

It's been a few days, so I'll call this one. All the captions were great, but the winner is:


elly said:


> Listen Snoopdawg or whatever they call you..Come quietly and I won't bite you..


That is almost exactly what I hear Toby say when I look at this photo. Congrats, Elly! Tag, you're it!


----------



## elly

Thank you so much, it was an instant thing and I'm glad I posted it now!

Well, I have rooted around and decided on this...give it your best shot


----------



## goldhaven

Honey, could you get me a cup of coffee and pass the donuts please?


----------



## Bentleysmom

Hey mom look at this, the Egyptians said cats were "god like" pphhtt Then why did they name it The Dog Star and not The Cat Star?? huh??


----------



## AlanK

Bentleysmom said:


> Hey mom look at this, the Egyptians said cats were "god like" pphhtt Then why did they name it The Dog Star and not The Cat Star?? huh??


You stole my first thought. LOL I will need to think of another angle on this pic.


----------



## kjohnstone82

ah yes those were the days when animals were seen as God's and worshipped, its all gone so downhill, I mean i have to do tricks for treats for goodness sake!!


----------



## Jacques2000

"grrr, I don't know about these Egyptians I mean cats gods come on and their dancing even I could do better"

not trying to steal ideas it's the first thing i thought of when i saw the pic too.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Datz what I need, whoman servantz tu tak kare of mi every desire.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Maybe if I act like a human, they'll cook me up one of those steaks for dinner.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Walk like an Egyptian? I just now learned how to read.


----------



## mudEpawz

Cats are what!!!! Mom, put this back on the floor so i can pee on it later.


----------



## elly

Haha, these are goooood and it's been a good response so far..will leave a little bit longer to see if any more and then decide  Great thoughts everyone!


----------



## elly

Bumping....


----------



## Hearts of Gold

elly said:


> Bumping....


...or blocking


----------



## Jennifer1

"Walk like an Egyptian? Wasn't that an 80s song by the Bangles?"


----------



## elly

Hearts of Gold said:


> ...or blocking


?? Blocking? I was bumping up to give any last chances to people before deciding on the winner. I'm not sure what 'blocking' means, blocking what or how? I don't always understand different terms to the ones we use this side of the pond :doh:
I have just got in, will announce the winner this evening


----------



## elly

I've decided on the winner!!! Trumpet Roll....
Ok, so I think I have to go with the one that gave me the biggest smile and was the one that I could hear Chester saying the most, fitting with his character. There were so many good ones and I loved the Egyptian twist many picked up..but as he thinks we are all here to serve him...well done gold haven :wave: I look forward to your photo! 

I will pm goldhaven



goldhaven said:


> Honey, could you get me a cup of coffee and pass the donuts please?


----------



## goldhaven

Wow, thank you. I always enter this competition and am never prepared to win. I have so many photos that it is hard to choose just one.
Let's try this one.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"See, I told you that I could jump farther than you!"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenMum

You don't do it right, Dis is how you walk on watta!


----------



## mudEpawz

MIIIIIIIIIIINE!!! MINE! MINE! MINE! see igotz it


----------



## Golden4Life

Last one in is a wet cat!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

From there to here,
From here to there,
Funny things are everywhere.
One dog, two dog,
Red dog, blue dog.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Using the force is too fair.


----------



## elly

Who said you can't walk on water!!!?


----------



## Claire's Friend

You can swim, but I am just going to run across !!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Must...get the bone. I must get the bone


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper

A rabbit trying to win the race over the turtle. You know how that works out


----------



## Jennifer1

We are so gonna win the synchronized swimming during the next Olympics!


----------



## goldhaven

Thanks for all of the responses. They were such great captions. I needed hubby's help deciding but we are going to have to go with GoldenCamper. This was so typical of my rabbit and my turtle and my little turtle always won. She wasn't faster or stronger but she was smarter. 
I will PM GoldenCamper. Can't wait to see the next photo. 



GoldenCamper said:


> A rabbit trying to win the race over the turtle. You know how that works out


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thanks Goldhaven  Found one I think is fun.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Boots? I don't need no stinkin boots!"


----------



## Bentleysmom

C'mon kids hurry up, jump on my back. I'll get you safely across this river!


----------



## mudEpawz

look the rain coat is clean and dry


----------



## tobysmommy

"You said no swimming, Dad. You didn't mention mud!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

The newest look from Paris..." Muggings "


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dad, did you say to camoflague myself or alert the hunters? Couldn't remember, so I did both!


----------



## elly

Look Mum, I didn't get ANY on my nice coat!


----------



## kwhit

Mud? What mud? Oooooh, _that_ mud! But wait, it's not regular mud...it's special spa treatment mud. Yeeeeaaaah, that's the ticket, spa treatment mud.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Some really good ones here, hard to choose. I'm going with Bentleysmom (will PM) because her saying reminded me of Falcor from the NeverEnding story. Fiona absolutely adores kids.



Bentleysmom said:


> C'mon kids hurry up, jump on my back. I'll get you safely across this river!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Wow, thanks! 
Ok this is what I came up with.....


----------



## mudEpawz

guess someone should have told him about halloween.


----------



## Vhuynh2

Bentleysmom said:


> Wow, thanks!
> Ok this is what I came up with.....


This is not an entry but omg.. Your bathroom is terrifying!! Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Vhuynh2 said:


> This is not an entry but omg.. Your bathroom is terrifying!! Lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


the shower curtain has the scene from psycho LOL


----------



## Hearts of Gold

Mirror, mirror on the wall .......


----------



## Claire's Friend

I told him not to look inside !!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Little Bentley, little Bentley, let me come in...

Not by the hair of your chinny chin chin...

Then I'll huff, and I'll puff, and I'll blow your house in.

Zzzzz, ya, whatever, zzzz. Go see my mom.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hand me dat justible wrench, I found the leak.


----------



## elly

The last person in here should have sprayed air fresher!


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm dreaming of finding another severed hand...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Here's Johnny! I mean, here's Bentley! Whoops! I think I scared him!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'll decide the winner this afternoon, they're all so good it's going to be hard. You guys make me laugh


----------



## Bentleysmom

Claire's Friend said:


> I told him not to look inside !!!


I couldn't choose because I loved them all so my DH chose this one. Congrats Claire's friend! I'll PM to let you know


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thanks ! I think that's the cutest picture :

Here's ours......


----------



## PrincessDaisy

The Time Tunnel transports Mittens to an era of canine domination of Earth.


----------



## Jennifer1

Here Kitty Kitty


----------



## Jacques2000

found you my turn to hide


----------



## Bentleysmom

I don't think I'm allowed to play since I just won but I wanted to say, that's an adorable pic!


----------



## mudEpawz

Ok golden friends, today I will show you how to make your kitty problems disappear.
Step 1: trick tuna breath into the tunnel. 
Step 2: roll kitty down big hill in the tunnel
Step 3: act innocent when mommy calls for kitty 
Step 4: get all kittys treats now that kitty has disappeared.


----------



## goldhaven

You are getting veeerrry sleeeeepy!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Bentleysmom said:


> I don't think I'm allowed to play since I just won but I wanted to say, that's an adorable pic!


You can play, there's no rules here like in the photo contest !!:


----------



## Claire's Friend

We need a couple more....


----------



## Jennifer1

You can run, but you can't hide!


----------



## kwhit

"C'mon, Jordan...follow the rainbow!"


----------



## Golden4Life

She is sure playing hard to get!


----------



## quilter

C'mon in. It'll be fine. Trust me. - Lucy the Cat


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I'm so dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you, girl, making it spin
You're making me dizzy

First time that I saw you, girl, I knew that I just had to make you mine
But it's so hard to talk to you with fellas hanging round you all the time
I want you for my sweet pet
But you keep playing hard to get
Going around in circles all the time

I'm so dizzy, my head is spinning
Like a whirlpool, it never ends
And it's you, girl, making it spin
You're making me dizzy


----------



## Claire's Friend

*The winner is.....*



PrincessDaisy said:


> The Time Tunnel transports Mittens to an era of canine domination of Earth.


 I also had to get someone else to pick because there were so many good ones!! Loved that Tommy Roe song !:
Thanks for playing !!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thanks for the win. After Jennifer1 posted "Here Kitty Kitty" I was resigned to lose. Princess Daisy and I both laffered und laffered.

At work now, will post another picture when I get home. I hope I can find the one I want.


Max


----------



## Max's Dad

Deleting my mistaken post.


----------



## Max's Dad

Deleted my mistaken post.


----------



## Max's Dad

Oops . . . Just read the rules. Deleted everything. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Rules ??? I didn't think there were any, so I went back to check. 
Pudden's Mama started this back in Dec 2008, here's what she wrote
"*Okay, this came to me in the LOLdog thread: let's say it's an experiment, and if this thread dies after 10 posts, I'll know it was a silly idea :doh: but hey, here goes:"
Since this is the #2 most viewed thread on the whole forum, I think we can safely say it was a GREAT idea !!!:appl::appl::appl::thanks:
*


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Here we go;

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sorry for the delay, down in the back again.

Max


----------



## mudEpawz

oh my bags are packed and im ready to go. 
im standing here outside your door
i hate to wake you up to say goodbye....


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Are we camping ???"


----------



## Bentleysmom

Duck?? No sorry, I haven't seen your duck.


----------



## Dwyllis

Awww mom ....don't tell me to Stay! Just one little nip .......please. Oops ....thought this was a new thread. Sorry ..should have checked first. Lol


----------



## Jennifer1

Hey you, I got the stuff ready, now lets go!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Momma....dat is some goooooood moonshine!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Come on folks, we need a few more captions for the hunting dog.


----------



## goldhaven

a hunting we will go
a hunting we will go
hi ho the dairyo
a hunting we will go


----------



## Jacques2000

Duck.....duck......duck....GOLDEN!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

And the winner is - Jennifer1



PrincessDaisy said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Hey you, I got the stuff ready, now lets go!!!! *


Ivory was about 11 months old in that portrate. We had her in the family 10 years. Loved to hunt. Would get the zoomies when I opened the gun storage. I pray there are ducks at the Bridge.
Max


----------



## Jennifer1

Guess it's my turn!
This is of Bear when she was probably 1 or 2 and my cat Korbel


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Oh that's a good picture.

"Killer cat enjoys meal under trophy of victim."


----------



## Golden4Life

Korbel says: I told you that you would not be able to crawl out if you squeezed in there.


----------



## mudEpawz

Bear: "So um... I see you have some tasty food there. looks like you gotz lotz. wanna share? im sorry i called you tuna breath earlier. puuuuuuhleeease"


----------



## kjohnstone82

Im sorry I chased you up that tree earlier Korbel, I deeply regret my actions it was silly and foolish and i cross my paws that I will never do it again....soooo....wanna share!?!?


----------



## Dwyllis

Ummm.....mum sent me to check for mice. Push the kibble on the floor under the door & I'll sweep it up with my tongue.


----------



## Jacques2000

come on even a cat can't resist this face just give me a little kibble please


----------



## Jennifer1

All great so far! Any more???


----------



## kwhit

"Password, huh? Okay...Is it Cats Rule, Dogs Drool? Ummm...Korbel is Smarter than Bear? Oh, oh, I know...All Hail to Korbel! Aw jeez, I think I'm gonna be here awhile..."


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I swear there was a time where I could fit through this door!


----------



## Jennifer1

And the winner is Krys!
I always thought Bear was begging when she did that!




Krys! said:


> Bear: "So um... I see you have some tasty food there. looks like you gotz lotz. wanna share? im sorry i called you tuna breath earlier. puuuuuuhleeease"


----------



## Golden4Life

Congrats Krys! Great caption!


----------



## mudEpawz

Thank you!!! 

Here is the next photo:

This is Charlie and Chloe


----------



## Jacques2000

I lick then you lick then I lick then you lick hey where did the ice cream go?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Get your tongue outta there Chloe, dis my ice kreme.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Lick faster squirt, we don't get our kibble until we finish washing the dishes!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Two dogs. One Cup. :lol:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I knew you'd take it all! Get your tongue out of here--it's mine!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Oh this is the night, it's a beautiful night, and we call it *bella notte. * Look at the skies, they have stars in their eyes, on this lovely *bella notte* *...*


----------



## Golden4Life

I told you not to lick the ice!


----------



## mudEpawz

hahah these are great!! I'll wait to see if a few more come in and claim a winner


----------



## Finn's Fan

Don't you just love being mom's official taste tester?


----------



## mudEpawz

All of these were fantastic guys! It was so hard to choose.... 

***drum roll please*** 

The winner is Ninde's Gold  



Ninde'Gold said:


> Two dogs. One Cup. :lol:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks!! Here's the next photo!


----------



## Bentleysmom

mmmmmmmmm poop!


----------



## Jennifer1

Move along, nothing to see here


----------



## Golden4Life

See! I can lick the golden off of him!


----------



## mudEpawz

dis grass is delicious. glad you went with the bluegrass... tastes better.


----------



## kwhit

Yummy...tastes like puppy!


----------



## Jacques2000

cow eats grass I eat cow=so puppy eats grass I eat puppy right?


----------



## Dwyllis

Hmmmm ...it's getting near lunchtime. He's only small. Mom won't miss him.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

You haz a flavor.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

There's no poopsicles over here, Mom, honest!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Last chance! Anyone else??


----------



## desi.n.nutro

So what. There are a lot of other May-December romances.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Man you guys always make this so hard. But the winner is 

"There's no poopsicles over here, Mom, honest!" fozziesmom

Cuz honestly, that's what they were doing... chowing down on frozen horse poop :lol:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, thanks! I'll have to get on my laptop and find one. I'll post it shortly.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, here goes..


----------



## goldhaven

What are you looking at? I am just laying here waiting for my boy.


----------



## Golden4Life

Aww.. nothing like a stuffed animal or two to snuggle with when I'm feeling tired.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Every time I tell mom I want a little brother she brings home another one of these. Ho hum.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Is Santa here yet ???


----------



## kwhit

And they said it wouldn't last...


----------



## Golden4Life

Hurry Home!!!


----------



## mudEpawz

wez just waiting for you


----------



## Jacques2000

NO this is my bed no room for anyone else! I don't want to share!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Roo, this waiting for skool to be out sucks."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A couple more...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, we haven't gotten any more, so the winner is...

Jacques2000!

*NO this is my bed no room for anyone else! I don't want to share!*

Fozzie was quite the bed hog and was always stealing my son's stuffed animals...


----------



## Jacques2000

thanks, in the holiday spirit (I know Christmas is over but still) and because I love this photo here's the next pic


----------



## PrincessDaisy

This sillee leash not long enough.


----------



## DieselDog

"Wait! Where are you going? I thought it was take your dog to work day!" 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

All dressed up, and no place to go!


----------



## Golden4Life

Kiss me and I'll turn into a handsome Prince!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Heyyyyy? Did I miss the party?


----------



## Pammie

"Does this tie make me look fat?"


----------



## Ninde'Gold

You said Fridays were Wacky Ties Day, right??


----------



## Jacques2000

anymore I will call it tomorrow


----------



## Jacques2000

and the winner is...
*DieselDog*



DieselDog said:


> "Wait! Where are you going? I thought it was take your dog to work day!"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


there where some good ones but the image this brought to mind just made me laugh


----------



## DieselDog

Yayyy! That was such a cute picture. Ok... I had a hard time picking a picture of Diesel... He always looks like he's giving you attitude! But here's a good one I think ?









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

"How you doin' ? "


----------



## Jen & Brew

I may not always be clean, but when I am I'm a HAWT DAWG!


----------



## Bentleysmom

I want to believe you threw the ball but..it's behind your back again isn't it?!


----------



## desi.n.nutro

What you need after a good bone is a good nap.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"What you selling, I'm not buying."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Who are you lookin' at?


----------



## Billabong

Yeah that's right, I poop and you pick up - and who's the silly one?


----------



## kjohnstone82

Oh the camera is out....own it, work it, own it, work it!! Oh yes, the Dieselmiester is looking smoldering!


----------



## Golden4Life

(watching American Idol) Does that person _really_ think he can sing?


----------



## Jacques2000

"Bone, Bed, Bandana and awesome golden fur = Life is good"

(love the pic that's one smug look)


----------



## DieselDog

Any more?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog

Claire's Friend said:


> "How you doin' ? "


Winner is Claire's friend! I thought the same thing when I took this pic ?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Thanks! I really thought that was a classic "Joey" look . I'll dig around.......


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ok, here ya go.......:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

*sniff sniff* That is NOT a doggy treat!


----------



## kwhit

OMG...you come up with the best pictures! I'll have to really think about this one...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Pee-you! What is that, anyway? It definitely isn't a new toy!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

"Ewwwww...what's in there!"

I'm sure it had to be something really good J just over looked.

Pete


----------



## Golden4Life

Did I hear a meow in there?


----------



## DieselDog

WHAT THE.....!!! That is some BAAAADD perfume.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

I'll try this out for my first time!! Seems like fun!  

'Uhhh.. what I see and smell are not matching up for me!!'


----------



## Jen & Brew

"So good, it'll blow your ears back" 

haha, The commercial "It'll blow your hair back"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"WAAAAT? SOAP!!! No Bath No Bath No Bath!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

Any more ????


----------



## Jen & Brew

I don't think there is, maybe I should just be the winner


----------



## elly

'I hope that's for you, I sure don't want it! I asked for a toy, NOT a home knitted bandana by Aunt Livvy'!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I gotta go with this one.....


PrincessDaisy said:


> "WAAAAT? SOAP!!! No Bath No Bath No Bath!"


You all seemed to like it too!: Princess Daisy, you are the winner !!


----------



## Golden4Life

Congrats Princess Daisy!!! It was certainly the winner in my book!!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Claire's Friend said:


> I gotta go with this one.....
> 
> You all seemed to like it too!: Princess Daisy, you are the winner !!


I agree...great pick...but I've just gotta know what the heck was in that bag???

Pete


----------



## Claire's Friend

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I agree...great pick...but I've just gotta know what the heck was in that bag???
> 
> Pete


It was a toy, a Gotcha Day present. I think she was just jumping up to pose with her Auntie and Uncle. It certainly gave us a laugh.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thanks for the honor.

At work now so will post once I get home.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Here you go.
Sparky and Princess Daisy


----------



## Bentleysmom

A little to the left....Unlesssssss you want me to tell mom who broke her vase.


----------



## Golden4Life

... and after my massage, please give me a bath!


----------



## Claire's Friend

After you make "Kitty Bread" can we make some "Doggie Cookies"???????


----------



## Waggily Tail

"Mmm, ahhh. I heard you. One more minute and it's your turn. I promise"


----------



## Roushbabe

"Don't judge me!!! "


----------



## DieselDog

Oooooo yeah... That's the spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Come on folks, we need a few more.


----------



## mudEpawz

We had a bet. Kitty cat lost.


----------



## desi.n.nutro

MOOOOMMMMM! Make Sparky stop poking me!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I bweef the schpot ish wite here. $10 ish i wite.


----------



## Glassbuttercup

What happens in the washroom, stay in the washroom:uhoh:


----------



## Jen & Brew

I couldn't resist!


----------



## xoerika620xo

"ok so remember, after this the days of us disliking each other goes back to how it was"


----------



## tobysmommy

_"But I can't find any fleas, your Highness."
_"Keep looking - I can feel the little buggers!"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

WOW what a great bunch of captions!! Very hard to choose this time.

The coffee-spittin-on-the-monitor award goes to;

Waggily Tail

For their entry, "Mmm, ahhh. I heard you. One more minute and it's your turn. I promise"

And honorable mention to;
DieselDog for, "Oooooo yeah... That's the spot!"

MudEpawz for, "We had a bet. Kitty cat lost."

Thanks for playing.

Max,
Royal Lacky and Zhooter ob Dukz


----------



## Waggily Tail

Yea, thanks! 
Ok, here's one that cracks me up!


----------



## DieselDog

Golden: "Dude... Look at that!"
Other dog: "I see it man! But whoa!!!! I wouldn't get that close!"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## xoerika620xo

Golden - "it looks like a sock"
Other dog - "A SOCK!! WHERE!?"


----------



## Jen & Brew

Golden - "Fresh poop, mmmm"
Other dog - "OMG He's gonna eat it"
Beagle - "hehehehehehehe"


----------



## mudEpawz

Who says Beagles have no game.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Yep dude...they're GONE..they're really gone!!

No way..did they fall off???


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"LOOK! Hez got money koming out the wazoo!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

These are hysterical! I'm not sure I can come up with a good one. Bentleysmom--that was hilarious!


----------



## Waggily Tail

*Talk about spittin' on the screen*

Too funny already! Being a newbie to this, I had no clue if you had enuff of butt sniffin' pics. Keep the captions coming!


----------



## kwhit

"See, I told you he had work done! I think they're called Neuticals..."

Golden: "Yeah, I think you're right...they're a lot bigger and perkier than they used to be. More round, too. Yep, he had work done. He'll never admit it, though."


----------



## Waggily Tail

Bumping up
Mmm, ahhh. I heard you. One more sniff and it's your turn, little puppy. I promise.
(an edit from my "winning" caption last time...sniffff)


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

"I love the smell of Dog bum in the morning"


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacques2000

camera! quick everyone pose! NO don't sniff his butt, aw and there goes the action shot.


----------



## Waggily Tail

And the winner is Kwit with her extreme makeover caption:


"See, I told you he had work done! I think they're called Neuticals..."

Golden: "Yeah, I think you're right...they're a lot bigger and perkier than they used to be. More round, too. Yep, he had work done. He'll never admit it, though." 

Runners up are Bentleysmom and Princess Daily. That was fun everyone - thanks!


----------



## kwhit

Thanks! 

I want to have Savanah in the picture so give a little bit to go through all of mine. Be back in a bit...


----------



## kwhit

Okay, here it is:


----------



## Claire's Friend

Do you think if I pull the cord she'll start talking??


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Why do you always have to smile in the pictures?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Ebery tyme! Dream bout bonz, here comes Mom wif camara. 'Smile, look at the camara.' "


----------



## Waggily Tail

Grasshopper, big eyes get you only so far in life....you must work on Golden Grin


----------



## Golden4Life

Eyes Smiled Shut - From a golden perspective!


----------



## Jacques2000

No no no you have to open your eyes big like this that's how you get treats!


----------



## kwhit

Bumping up...we need just a few more...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Mom, she was into the cat's catnip again!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jen & Brew

Will you please share her medication with me, just this one time!!!!


btw, the Pull chord comment almost made me spit my coffee. hahaha, Brilliant!


----------



## xoerika620xo

"no no no! this is how you get a belly rub"


----------



## mudEpawz

Mom said SMILE for the camera, not stick out your tongue. You’re such a show off.


----------



## kwhit

*And the winner is......*

*Vinnie's Mom!* 

"Mom, she was into the cat's catnip again!" They were all really funny, but this one made me LOL. 

Okay, Vinnie's Mom, your turn...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Yay I Won! I'll start going through my pics.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Here you go.....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waggily Tail

No worries little girl. I watch Dr. Oz. Drooling is part of his body cleansing regime, so I do it all the time.


----------



## mudEpawz

yum... baby breath. 
i get while the humans like puppy breath.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Lol for both captions so far. Lets see some more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

We didn't want to frighten you but you're old enough to know the truth. I'll just remove Vinnie's mask and show you...he's really a Rottweiler.


----------



## goldhaven

Let go of my face, I wanna lick um I mean kiss the baby.


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

I just wanna lick your face, come on, I just wanna lick her!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

We need some more captions please...
All great ones so far!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

*sniff* Did you just poop?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I kno what ewe thinkin, but ewe whak me wif dat bottle again, and we ON!


----------



## Golden4Life

Nature vs Nurture: Twins switched at birth?


----------



## kjohnstone82

Im pretty sure you're supposed to have more hair than that, it's ok though I still wuv you!


----------



## Claire's Friend

So this is what we look like when we're puppies??? Cute !!!!


----------



## kwhit

A rare moment caught on camera...

A baby's first lesson in the "Art of Dog Scratching".


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

I've chosen a winner....Bentley's Mom!

It was really hard to choose. I looked at the picture while reading all the captions and decided what Joyce said was appropriate. I got a funny visual seeing my DH pull Vinnie's face off. I disagree however that my granddaughter is old enough to know the truth. I'd said until she's at least 2 

I can't wait to see what Bentley's Mom comes up with.

Thanks for playing!



Bentleysmom said:


> We didn't want to frighten you but you're old enough to know the truth. I'll just remove Vinnie's mask and show you...he's really a Rottweiler.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Oh thanks, wasn't expecting that. I'll look for a pic.


----------



## Bentleysmom

Ok, Here's Broadway Bentley...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

WHY YOU LITTLE #%[email protected]*!!!!!

(Just for fun. I shouldn't be qualified for this one)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

*The GRF caption competition*

Help mom! Help! Stop laughing!!!! Daddy's choking me!!! *gah gahck ahhhhhhhhhh*

/extra dramatic for effect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

Iz gotz mes eye on yous


----------



## Mayve

The fur, the fur...you're gonna mess up my doo...


----------



## kjohnstone82

Oh no its a trap, he's going to to make me go outside in the rain!! NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Waggily Tail

Sorry, Papa. You are not released until I say so. Then move to my left one, 'cause I have a major itch there.


----------



## kwhit

Okay, okay...I believe that you were your high school's state wrestling champ! Now let me up!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I pwomise neber steel your ham en biskit dagin, jus let me go.


----------



## Golden4Life

No! I said heimlich, not headlock!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dad, let go! I promise I didn't steal your hamburger!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Anymore? These are great. You all know Bentley so well! I'll pick this afternoon.


----------



## GoldenNewbee

"You see them too, right?!"


----------



## Golden4Life

"Monkey See, Monkey do
I can make my eyes just like you!"


----------



## Bentleysmom

And the winner is....
*kwhit*, Okay, okay...I believe that you were your high school's state wrestling champ! Now let me up!

I can totally hear Bentley saying that


----------



## kjohnstone82

Well done Kwhit, very good caption!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I agree, that was definitely the right one!


----------



## kwhit

Thanks!  I'm on my way to take my daughter to her sax lesson, but when I get back I'll get a picture up.


----------



## kwhit

My daughter picked this one...


----------



## mudEpawz

"uh huh... yes, yes I see the problem.... you've been eating out of the kitty box again, havent you?"


----------



## Claire's Friend

My what BIG teef you have !!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Observe closely. For a good picture, look straight into the camara and smile. Like this.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

I wanna be big and pretty just like you when I grow up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life

I dare you to stick your tongue out! Stick it out I tell you! Stick it out!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

You're my hero!


----------



## Jacques2000

listen little one this is how you get picture to equal treat. look at the camera you get a pat on the head but look at camera and give goofy smile you get munchies


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"If you think you can try and blend into my fur and try to steal my treats you're kiddin yourself!"


----------



## desi.n.nutro

Mini-me, you complete me.

***Austin Powers


----------



## sadiegold

Yeah I know the dentist said to floss everyday, but hey I can clean your teeth for free with just a little licking...


----------



## kwhit

And the winner is: *mudEpawz**!!!*

"uh huh... yes, yes I see the problem.... you've been eating out of the kitty box again, havent you?"

Won't go into why this is so appropriate...it just is. 

Okay mudEpawz, it's your turn!


----------



## Golden4Life

Congrats to mudEpawz!


----------



## mudEpawz

Thank you!!!  

Here is the next photo for the contest: 









have fun!!!


----------



## Golden4Life

They FINALLY got me my own sandbox!!! Yippee!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I know that my bone is in here somewhere!


----------



## Barkr

*What cha doin ?*

Amber & Slate back in the day I miss them both.


----------



## Claire's Friend

fozziesmom said:


> I know that my bone is in here somewhere!


That is exactly what I was going to say.....lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold

mudEpawz said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Here is the next photo for the contest:
> 
> View attachment 140922
> 
> 
> have fun!!!


Hello?? China???


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

You told me not to did in the "ground".....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waggily Tail

Aerating soil is my specialty! I have green thumbs...just hard to see them here. Next on my list is a cert in post hole digging.


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

They said I could make it to China... Where the heck is it?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## elly

I KNOW this isn't my best angle but can't you see Im a bit busy for photos right now!?!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Where My Fur??? Where did they hide it?


----------



## goldhaven

Where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball. I know it's in here somewhere.


----------



## akgolden

Don't worry, I am a professional gardener


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I don't need to see a Therapist. I can just keep burying my head in the sand.


----------



## mudEpawz

Great captions! It was hard to pick a winner.... but since I had to the winner is GOLDHAVEN 



goldhaven said:


> Where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball, where's the ball. I know it's in here somewhere.


I can just see Chloe thinking that as she was digging


----------



## goldhaven

Thanks, here is the next picture


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I is the queen of Golden Wrestling Federation, and you are going down old girl.


----------



## elly

So the next time that big old ugly dog comes charging towards you in the dog park,..this is what you do. Ooomph, not so hard, that's my belly!


----------



## akgolden

I know it's the same crotch I smelled yesterday but I always have to check again to make sure!


----------



## Golden4Life

I'm going to nurse you until you go off to college!


----------



## goldhaven

Any more???????


----------



## Claire's Friend

Excuse me....I don't like you like that !


----------



## xoerika620xo

one.. two..yup there both there!


----------



## mudEpawz

*crashes* puppy is still working on learning how to use her brakes.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

You have much to learn about personal space Grasshopper...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Like's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Eh...'scuze me...pard me...comin' thru!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

I had a hard time choosing but the winner is akgolden



akgolden said:


> I know it's the same crotch I smelled yesterday but I always have to check again to make sure!


they were all great.


----------



## akgolden

Wohoo! First time I have won!

here is Bailey dong.. I don't know what to my lab LOL. She does it all the time


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Giddy up, lil dawgie."


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't think that's how Gangnam Style is supposed to look.


----------



## Golden4Life

uh-oh, not this again.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Leap dog...I mean frog.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Go ahead... Say it! Say it!...Say Uncle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dubraska

*The GRF caption competition*

Stop. eating. my. doggy. treats!!! *mean face chewing lab's ear*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Go ahead... Say it! Say it!...Say Uncle!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Going to go with this one! Bailey usually sits on my lab till she gives up her chew bone so this seemed fitting


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

I just saw this. Thanks akgolden!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Lets see your best "Dog Shaming" caption...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I swear, I didn't know that steak was yours!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I chewed up Mommy's brand new shoes and now I'm in jail !!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh, come on--it was only 2 pairs of underwear!


----------



## Golden4Life

I must not have been too bad, I still have a blanket in here! *smirk*


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

I had two choices... Chase the cat or don't chase the cat. I chose to chase the cat. Then, I knocked over the table... And a book case.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## sadiegold

Huh, this thing used to feel alot bigger, maybe I put on some pounds, pounds..what are pounds, did I grow, huh Im hungry, yep Im tired, oh what was I saying, must have done something wrong, what wrong me, no way, all I do is eat, sleep, play cant have done nothing wrong, Hi Mom.


----------



## kwhit

"Look, pardner...I'm over this two bit town already. Just tell me what my bail is and I'll be on my way."


----------



## PrincessDaisy

NOT my fault. The ice cream was right there in the SebenEleben, just begging to be taken and eaten. So I did both.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Great captions! We could use a few more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

Jail Sentence: Owner left dog unattended for 1 hour and Vinnie ate the corner of the couch, two pillows and possibley a shoe. 

Plea: NOT GUILTY!! It was the cat.


----------



## Bentleysmom

♫ Nooooo-boddddyyyy knoooooows the trouble I've seen..nooooobody knoooooooows my sorrow ♫


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Good one, Joyce!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Okay here's my thought process. I was trying to narrow it down last night because we were pretty close to 10 posts. They are all so good that I couldn't decide. One of the bests groups I've seen. So to help me decide, I looked back to see who hasn't won lately.
Then I see Joyce's post and it cracked me up. I mean she even used music notes. I don't even know how to do that!

So I have chosen Bentley's mom again.



Bentleysmom said:


> ♫ Nooooo-boddddyyyy knoooooows the trouble I've seen..nooooobody knoooooooows my sorrow ♫


Ps. Vinnie is in jail as I speak


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

aww thanks Jodi but you'll have to pick someone else. I don't have any good pics on my tablet and since I'm still in the hole.....


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*



sadiegold said:


> Huh, this thing used to feel alot bigger, maybe I put on some pounds, pounds..what are pounds, did I grow, huh Im hungry, yep Im tired, oh what was I saying, must have done something wrong, what wrong me, no way, all I do is eat, sleep, play cant have done nothing wrong, Hi Mom.


This is the one I was leaning towards last night. That's exactly how Vinnie talks!
Lets see your pic Sadiegold 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

My all around good day was topped off by winning the caption competition. Sorry Joyce couldnt post right now but I'll take it anyways. PS I dont know why the picture is sideways...


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

The picture is not sideways from my view.



Jodi


----------



## Pammie

It is sideways for me. weird.

cute pic
*puts on caption-thinking cap*


----------



## kwhit

Sideways for me, too...


----------



## Jacques2000

What? I was just chewing on my toy, It fell down stairs, I tried to follow it but iz got stuck:nervous:. Now can you :--saucer_eyes:
:--heartWEASE:--heart: :help!: already!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ewe just watch me dance down stairs bettur than Cagney!!

(For ewe young pups thats a "Yankee Doodle Dandy" reference.)


----------



## kwhit

You think _that_ mere offering will get you a pass to use the stairs? Think again!


----------



## mudEpawz

Ive been waiting allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*breath*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day for you to come home from work!!!! 
Wanna play ball?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Oh hai! You're here to carry me up the stairs now??


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

I just can't reach it. Could you get it for me? Pleeaase????


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Golden4Life

Can I say hi to our guest NOW PLEEEEAAASSEEEE!!!!!


----------



## sadiegold

I started so enthusiastically but life seems to be in the way of fun right now so if y'all (Im allowed to say that as I live in Texas) dont mind I will pick the winner and hand off the caption contest?

The winner is mudepawz (I work at home but the attitude is spot on)

"Ive been waiting alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*breath*lllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day for you to come home from work!!!! 
Wanna play ball?

Your turn, do I need to PM?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

We hope your real life situation gets straightened out satisfactorily and quickly.

Max


----------



## mudEpawz

Thank you!!! 

Sorry for the delay, but here is the next photo: 









Have fun!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

They told me to bend it like Beckham.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

This isn't football Einstien!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life

Beware: Pileup on the soccer field.


----------



## mudEpawz

:bowl::bowl::bowl:

love them! I'll wait to see if there are a few more then claim a winner


----------



## PrincessDaisy

GGGRRRR Gimmee dat bawl!


----------



## Jacques2000

hey will you get you but off me and give me the ball it's my turn to be on offence.


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

DUDE!!!!! That's not how you do it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mudEpawz

All of them were great!!! 

The winner this round is: 



Golden4Life said:


> Beware: Pileup on the soccer field.


----------



## Golden4Life

Thank you!  Here ya go!


----------



## goldhaven

You put your right foot in, your put your right foot out,.....


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm Free! I'm Free!


----------



## Jacques2000

look I'm a bunny hop hop hop


----------



## mudEpawz

Hi ho!
Hi ho!
Hi ho! Hi ho! Hi ho!

We dig dig dig dig dig dig dig from early morn to night
We dig dig dig dig dig dig dig up everything in sight

Hi ho, Hi ho
It's home from work we go... hey wait, whats this "work" Im singing about??


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

HEYYYYYY!!!! Who turned off the sprinkler!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Itz spring, and I ez happee!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Hey Yoda! This force thing isn't working! The water won't turn on.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hut! 2! 3! 4! March! 2! 3! 4!


----------



## olik

I am up to see a Wizard!! A wonderful Wizard of OZ!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I'm the hap, hap, happiest pup in the whole USA !!!!!


----------



## Golden4Life

Got my ten!! The winner is Vinnie's Mom! Congrats! Yoda is a popular subject around here! 



Vinnie's Mom said:


> Hey Yoda! This force thing isn't working! The water won't turn on.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Thanks Golden4Life!

Here you go!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

That's what you think, they just had my jewels removed. I don't have any testosterone anymore.


----------



## Golden4Life

I thought you told me Animal Planet was supposed to be on!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Datz whut happenz when you think you being tutored.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Only 50% of your testosterone? Heck, they took ALL of mine!


----------



## Roushbabe

"I'm not sure what this guy is talking about but maybe if I sit and be cute, he'll come out of this box and give me a treat!!"


----------



## mudEpawz

I dont know how I feel about this whole "getting nuetered" thing anymore... mom??? mom?? are you watching this :uhoh:


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Bumping up for a few more captions...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

Anyone out there? Anyone? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pshales

*The GRF caption competition*

"Hurry up and show me the phone number!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OurFaith

Golden: Let the dance party begin! Here she comes now, saying' mo-nay, mo-nay! We gonna rock down to, electric av-a-nue! Lab: <bored tone> ... and then we'll take it higher. Lord, not again! Every time our humans leave the room...


----------



## OurFaith

I missed the right picture - apologies. the link in my email took me to a few pages back... disregard.


----------



## OurFaith

Oh, I wonder what's going to happen next? The suspense! The intrigue! Will he REALLY lose 50%, or will it be more like 10? Please don't say this a two-part episode....


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

The winner is Roushbabe because that was exactly what Vinnie was thinking. 






Roushbabe said:


> "I'm not sure what this guy is talking about but maybe if I sit and be cute, he'll come out of this box and give me a treat!!"





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

*Soo excited!!*

Ahhhh!! I'm sooo excited  - I haven't won this yet and I have soooo many photos that are amazing for this thread!! 

This photo was taken at 12 weeks old.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Well...are you just gonna stand there or should I call room service?


----------



## kwhit

"I'm serious, people! If that Rooster makes one more crack like that, I'm callin' the Colonel!"


----------



## mudEpawz

Yes this is the red phone for the president. IIIIIII am the official bow wow welcomer


----------



## Brave

*The GRF caption competition*

"Hold your calls, you said. I hold them with cuteness!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life

Trust me, the call is for me. Stay away! I've got this!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I gave that Mister Putin what for. Him and his Laika, ha!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Are you going to feed me or do i order a takeaway........


----------



## Bentleysmom

If you tell me "no more cookies" one more time...I'm calling the SPCA! Do we understand each other?!


----------



## Tennyson

"This is my direct line to Bo Obama! We're tight."


----------



## Roushbabe

Awesome captions so far - just need one more!!


----------



## Jen & Brew

The 70's called, they want their phone back!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Back off Rooster Boy, I am waiting for a call from Batman !!!


----------



## Fella 77

"I don't take calls...I make calls..Rooster, get me Donald Trump on the phone"...


----------



## Roushbabe

*And the winner is.....*



Claire's Friend said:


> Back off Rooster Boy, I am waiting for a call from Batman !!!


I LOVE Batman and this just made me laugh out loud at my office!! Nice Job!!! 

*CONGRATS Claire's Friend!! *


----------



## Claire's Friend

Ha ha, glad you liked it. I just was trying to come up with an entry so you would have enough to pick. I love Batman too, the TV Batman. Off to look for a pic.


----------



## goldhaven

Congratulations SM. Can't wait to see the next photo.


----------



## Claire's Friend

OK here you go.....


----------



## goldhaven

how dry I am, hic,
how dry I am, hic.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I can't make it that farrrrrrrrrrrr....moooooooooommmyy heeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeee


----------



## kwhit

I can't believe I drank the _whole thing_...


----------



## Jen & Brew

Are you kidding me???? Empty jug??? COME ONNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Brave

*The GRF caption competition*

Must stay in character! I'm stranded in a desert and that was the last of my water!!!!!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

*The GRF caption competition*

One of these days I will be able to crush you with my mouth- just wait! For now I'll just bark and try to scare you!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Well, start up the band. I'm waiting.


----------



## Fella 77

"Anyone for a game of Milk Jug Limbo? I'll go first...how low can you go"


----------



## Claire's Friend

Just need a couple more. Jordan's favorite toy was a plastic water bottle, but she thought that milk jug was the devil, funny girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Here's the winner.....
*"I can't believe I drank the whole thing...*"
Karen, your turn :


----------



## kwhit

Thanks! 

Here it is...


----------



## Always51

How's my impression of Linda Blair?....am I scary?


----------



## Roushbabe

'Oh the camera is out.... this is my good side too... CHEESE!!'


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh, is there a full moon outside, I hadn't noticed??????


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Laser guidance lock acquired. Smile engaged. Activate cuteness protocol.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hehehehe, wait till she see's what I did to her rug.


----------



## Jacques2000

What? This isn't what you meant when you said smile?


----------



## kjohnstone82

look into my eyes...you will give me more treats and belly rubs...look into my eyes


----------



## M. K. Clinton

Don't look now but those are a couple of weird looking Golden Retrievers over there!


----------



## Jen & Brew

I am VAMPIRE


----------



## kwhit

Anyone else?..........


----------



## DieselDog

*The GRF caption competition*

Cheeeeeeeeeessssseeeeee........


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## kwhit

So, I guess that's it.

The winner is ..._*PrincessDaisy*_!

"*Laser guidance lock acquired. Smile engaged. Activate cuteness protocol.*"


:wave: Your turn...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thanks so much. I'll post when I get home. No photos here at work.

Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ivory in 2008. Stalking.


----------



## Wendy427

Whatever you drop, it's mine!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

*sniff sniff* Someone else peed on this rug


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

*The GRF caption competition*

I smell a rat! I mean a cat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"I could of swore there was a treat right here... right at this spot!'


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I know it is a boring picture, but we need a few more captions. Anyone new that wants to join in is welcome.

Max


----------



## Claire's Friend

"um Mom, I haf sumtin ta tell youf....."


----------



## mudEpawz

Yea that mess in the kitchen, not me. The muddy paw prints in the hall, not me. The water on the bathroom floor, not me. Couldn't be me momma, I swearz. You can ask the rug, I was laying with him allllllllllllllllllllll afternoon. I promises.


----------



## kwhit

"C'mon out, little gopher. I know you're in there because the cat told me so."


----------



## MikaTallulah

Out foul spot out!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

WOW! These are all great.


Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I know my milkbone is here somewhere.....


----------



## PrincessDaisy

And the winner is;




Ninde'Gold said:


> *sniff sniff* Someone else peed on this rug


Thanks everyone.

Max


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here's a pic from 6.5 years ago!!


----------



## mudEpawz

*sings in little pupppy voice*
"ooooo do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro, caaaAAAAAAn you tie them in a knot? Caaaaaan you tie them in a boow-wow-wow-woooooooooooooOOOww"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

mudEpawz said:


> *sings in little pupppy voice*
> "ooooo do your ears hang low, do they wobble to and fro, caaaAAAAAAn you tie them in a knot? Caaaaaan you tie them in a boow-wow-wow-woooooooooooooOOOww"



Hahaha! That's a great one! I burst out laughing at my desk at work!


----------



## mudEpawz

fozziesmom said:


> Hahaha! That's a great one! I burst out laughing at my desk at work!



hehehe!! thanks


----------



## PrincessDaisy

WOOOOOO, de moon ez phull und I gotta sing.


----------



## Roushbabe

Is that a mid-bark picture??? TOO CUTE! 

Caption = 'Hellooooooo, it's time to play, please play, look at how cute I am!!'


----------



## Bentleysmom

Whoa...this gravity thing is going to take some getting used to!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Roushbabe said:


> Is that a mid-bark picture??? TOO CUTE!
> 
> Caption = 'Hellooooooo, it's time to play, please play, look at how cute I am!!'


For about a week or so at that age he'd bark if anyone tried to sit on "his" couch. I'm glad that phase didn't last! :doh:

Keep the entries coming!


----------



## sadiegold

I paid $55 for this "Glamour Shot" and all they did was turn on a fan, hum well now that I look at the pic again- I really do look good!


----------



## DieselDog

Maaaa!!! The meatloaf!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Life was never the same when Tucker noticed the hot poodle next door undresses by an open window.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Golden4Life

♪ Put your head in, put your head out, put your head in and shake it all about... ♫


----------



## Ninde'Gold

DieselDog said:


> Maaaa!!! The meatloaf!


They were all good but this one made me laugh the most. :wave:


----------



## DieselDog

Thank you! Here is a recent pic of Diesel







Aaaaand. GO......


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"What? This is MY cigar, and don't you take it away from me! Don't I look cute holding it so daintily in my teeth?"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Pull it out Ripley, pull it out!


----------



## kwhit

C'mon, man...light me up!


----------



## DieselDog

Come on guys! I know you've got more than that! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"Yes this is me, Yes this is my bully stick, Yes I hold it like this in my mouth... anymore questions??"


----------



## DieselDog

Any more entries?!? I will pick a winner tomorrow morning!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Golden4Life

Ok, the point of 'tug of war' is that I hold it on this side and you grab it from the other. Understand?


----------



## DieselDog

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Pardon me, but do you have any Grey Poupon?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Alright.... Seems there are not many more entries so this one is my favorite! I thought this exactly after I took the picture!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Thanks! I'll look for a picture 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Caption this 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ummm---before you go in the house... I had nothing to do with toilet papering the living room!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"What? What'd I do?"


----------



## Roushbabe

"Uh oh, if I stand still with this cute face maybe she will forget about the mess inside."


----------



## Barkr

Does this collar make me look fat?


----------



## goldhaven

Ruh - Ro!!!


----------



## Brelywi

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Caption this
> 
> View attachment 170873
> 
> 
> 
> So funny story....
> ...
> And THAT'S why there's toilet paper all over your bedroom! Crazy, right?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Do we have a few more captions before I pick a winner?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

Mom, I can only hold this smile for so long, come on.. focus already, geez mom, my face is sore, come on come on, oh done, thanks.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

But you told me if I ate all my kibble you'd give me a cookie.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

PrincessDaisy said:


> "What? What'd I do?"


This is the caption I chose...

What really happened was he waited for me to get up and latched onto my shorts and ripped a hole in them. 

Your turn Princess Daisy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

O.K., thanks. Vinnie just has that bewildered look on his little face.

Will get a photo posted up later today. I can't believe my boss expects me to work this morning.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

This is Princess Daisy and Sparky Cat taking a nap at our quilt shop.






































Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Sorry, duplicate post.

Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"Hey, move over, catnip breath! Your nails are poking me!" "No! You move over you dumb dog!"


----------



## DieselDog

If it fits, it ships.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

We may not be the usual couple, but we think we are pretty perfect for us!


----------



## Barkr

Just fluff, no fold please.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Any more? Come on creative people.

Max


----------



## Brelywi

"Man...we should've picked the clean laundry. Phew!"


----------



## BaileyBear

You are so funny little man! 









You tell the best "why did the chicken cross the road" jokes!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Kiss me quick your mum and dad is coming










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

BaileyBear, see the picture in the first post of page 355? That's the current caption photo.

Give it a shot.

Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

By consensus of the ladies at the quilt shop, the winner is;
Barkr



Barkr said:


> Just fluff, no fold please.


 
Max


----------



## Barkr

Gee Thanks Ladies..


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Barkr,
Now it is your turn to post a picture.

Max


----------



## Roushbabe

PrincessDaisy said:


> Barkr,
> Now it is your turn to post a picture.
> 
> Max


Might want to PM them so they understand and see it too


----------



## Barkr

*Amber & her buddy State*

Amber and Slate were buddies for 5 years before Amber helped him escape.


----------



## BaileyBear

Barkr said:


> Amber and Slate were buddies for 5 years better Amber helped him escape.


Excuse me can you tell me where the beach is?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I luvs my bunnee buddee.


----------



## Roushbabe

"Sometimes it makes me sad, though... Andy (Slate) being gone. I have to remind myself that some birds aren't meant to be caged. Their feathers are just too bright. And when they fly away, the part of you that knows it was a sin to lock them up DOES rejoice. But still, the place you live in is that much more drab and empty that they're gone. I guess I just miss my friend." - Shawshank Redemption


----------



## DieselDog

Don't tell Mom... K!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Barkr

anyone else?


----------



## Brave

I don't hear nothing. Are you sure theres a gopher down here?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

You're no bunny till some bunny loves you.


----------



## Barkr

Anymore? we will pick later today


----------



## Barkr

*And the winner is DieselDog*



DieselDog said:


> Don't tell Mom... K!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


They were all great it was hard to choose.


----------



## DieselDog

Thanks! That was a cute picture! Here is a picture of Diesel when he put his head out the window on the highway....









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hurry, go faster! There's a girl in that convertible with no collar on.


Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

PrincessDaisy said:


> Hurry, go faster! There's a girl in that convertible with no collar on.
> 
> 
> Max


Heehee! That's a good one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

* And im FREEEEEEEEEEEE. FREEEEE FALLINNNNG *hey mom what do you think of Jerry Maguire impression? 
*


----------



## Ninde'Gold

*gasp* Oh no! A tunnel! I better get my head back inside!


----------



## Golden4Life

Help! Get me out of here! I need to escape! Wild driver!!! Just put the window down another 1 inch or 5!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I'm king of the world!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Richcolaaaaaaa


----------



## Roushbabe

AHHHHH!!!! Somebody farted in here - HELP ME!!!


----------



## T&G

It's a bird, it's a plane, it's BEGGIN' STRIPS!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Hey dudes! Come out here an take a look at this. This is Amaz (gulp that was a fly!) ING!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Any more?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DieselDog

Vinnie's Mom said:


> I'm king of the world!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Alright... I'm calling it! This one was my favorite.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Here you go....










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

If I hit that branch just right I'll go over that fence and make it to Dairy Queen before mom knows I'm gone.


----------



## goldhaven

Here birdy, birdy.


----------



## T&G

God, I'm begging you! Please do NOT let that cat back over this fence! I promise I won't counter surf ever again! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammyinBC

"I only have to get over the fence *ONCE* to go exploring -- Once I'm over and done exploring, I'll just come back to the house and mom and dad will be so happy to see me they'll shower me with affection and let me back in!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Feeding _birds_?? What a waste of bakonkookee money.


----------



## Barkr

You get down here this minute!


----------



## Brelywi

Hmm, maybe I could get cell signal up there?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I thought birds were supposed to have feathers...and not look like squirrels.


----------



## Roushbabe

'Is that my food in there?!?!'


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Bentleysmom said:


> If I hit that branch just right I'll go over that fence and make it to Dairy Queen before mom knows I'm gone.


You must all have been reading Vinnie's mind but this one was just plain silly so I have to go with it. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thanks! Not many pics lately, let's try this one...


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Like a true nature's child, I was born, born to be wild!


----------



## Barkr

I'll be back (terminator)


----------



## Fella 77

Now that I have the look, all I need is a couple thumbs and I COULD ride a motorcycle!


----------



## Ksdenton

Do these goggles make my head look big?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am Broadway Bentley--the most [email protected]#% golden retriever in the world!!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I need a Norton.


----------



## Roushbabe

Better watch out, Mr. Trouble is in town!!


----------



## murphy1

Mom, can we bring them home.....PLEASE!!!


----------



## T&G

Maybe if I dress up like the humans, I'll get candy like the humans! Halloween rocks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Right! I jump out, count to 15 then pull the rip cord!!! Okay here goes! Mummmmmmmmmy!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammyinBC

I wanted rawhide not leather


----------



## Bentleysmom

And the winner is.........  




Ninde'Gold said:


> Like a true nature's child, I was born, born to be wild!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks :wave: 

Here's one of a puppy Tucker!


----------



## goldhaven

I'm ready for my belly rub now.


----------



## DJdogman

Now just to paint a few blue spots on my tummy and they'll never notice me here!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok so the proper way to roll in stinky stuff is to first roll on one side and then flip to the other side and do this...are you getting all this?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh, hi there! No there is nothing hiding under my paw. Nope. Nothing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Whaaaat!!!!!!! You gave my dinner to the cat????


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Yoga???? I thought they said yogurt:-(


----------



## T&G

Hellloooooo ladies... Ever been to a gun show  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Hey! A little privacy over here!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I tripped.


----------



## Barkr

Bump........


----------



## Roushbabe

Can I help you?? A little privacy please as I do my stretches.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla

Ninde'Gold said:


> Thanks :wave:
> 
> Here's one of a puppy Tucker!


This is my carpet! MINE! No room for you!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Ok so the proper way to roll in stinky stuff is to first roll on one side and then flip to the other side and do this...are you getting all this?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Winner! 

I'll never forget the time Tucker rolled on/in a dead bird... he smelt so bad. :yuck:


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay!

Ok here's one that makes me laugh. Show me what you've got. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

OH MY GOD! It touched me... It touched me... Outta my way! It touched me!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Eewww seaweeeeed!!! Run awaaaay!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Get out of my way---the ducks are after meeeeee!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

The newest trend - Figureheads on your surfboard.


----------



## Kayla

"Drop the ball or your going under!!!"


----------



## Brave

And next up..... Dog dog skiing!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

Wanna play 'duck the dog!? Under you go!'


----------



## Ksdenton

I believe we have a winner!



Brave said:


> And next up..... Dog dog skiing!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

I know I said surfs up, but I didn't mine on me!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Ksdenton said:


> I believe we have a winner!


 
OMG I can't believe I won!!! Sorry I am late. I'm digging through pictures right now.


----------



## Brave

Caption this!!! *runs off laughing*


----------



## Barkr

"I'll get you my pretty"


----------



## DieselDog

"I LOVE THIS BONE!" (yelling)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Errmahgerrrd!! Muurrst Derstroy!


----------



## Roushbabe

You will not escape this time!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

"And IIIIIIIIIIIII will always love yoooouuuuuuuuu!" -Singing in his/her best Whitney Houston voice. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

OOOOWWWWWWW! I bit my toungue.


----------



## mudEpawz

ah!!! spider!!!!!!


----------



## Brave

Anyone else? I hope to choose a winner tonight. So many good ones to choose from. Idk how I will decided. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla

"mooooooom! My toy screamed!! what do you mean it's suppose to squeak!?!?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Ahhhhhhh! What's that!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Hold still...I'm going to bite you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

We have a winner!!!!


Ninde'Gold said:


> Errmahgerrrd!! Muurrst Derstroy!


This totally made both myself and my DH cry with laughter. Very apt. Very Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Have at it!! :wave:


----------



## Golden4Life

This is my best skunk impression!


----------



## Ksdenton

As soon as I get this front flip down I can make the cheer team for sure!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Wait a minute.. I think I hear something.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I've got to roll just the right way so I get the bunny poo all in the creases of my neck....


----------



## GoldenMum

Kitty Charlie was right, that catnip makes me feel all funny! WOOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Kayla

My back brakes were suppose to lock in!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Well this is kinda embarrassing, I've done this move a thousand times before!


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh no she has the camera again, this better not end up on the Internet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayla

The look your dog gets when you fake throwing the ball


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Any more?? Last call!!


----------



## DieselDog

Stop. Drop. And..... WHOOOAAA


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"And then he tripped over his own paws, like this."


----------



## T&G

Go home Tucker, you're drunk. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## autumn's mom

I hear people in China I know I do.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Golden4Life said:


> This is my best skunk impression!


Winner!! :headbang2

It was close between you and a couple others but then I thought, dog farts can seriously smell just as bad as a skunk sometimes. :yuck::roflmao:


----------



## Golden4Life

WooHoo!!  Thanks!

Here is Kali @ about 13 months old (last weekend) with my daughter Audrey.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Gentlee, gentlee, a lil tu the left. THATS IT!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Wake up, wake up! 
Come on, just give me 5 more minutes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'll be SO glad when Audrey finally gets her CPR certificate so I can stop being the victim!


----------



## T&G

I'm trying the damsel in distress gig to lure in the cute golden that lives two fences down. Audrey, keep a look out and tell me if I need to be more dramatic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

ah yes. the human kid is finally doggy trained, she has become my personal belly rubber.


----------



## Golden4Life

These are all great!!! Anyone else???


----------



## Roushbabe

"Ahhhh, pure doggie heaven"


----------



## Ksdenton

Hehehehe... And remember when we hid the cat in the dishwasher? Hehehehe...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life

Joyce! You won again! All were good but this one just got a belly roll out of me! Thanks for playing!


Bentleysmom said:


> I'll be SO glad when Audrey finally gets her CPR certificate so I can stop being the victim!


----------



## Bentleysmom

Thank you! Let's try this one...


----------



## Brave

Dude! Are you wearing cologne? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"Listen, I came here for no troubles... if you start something - I got this girl at home named Ky that will take you out!"


----------



## Ksdenton

Look at me. If I have to tell you again to not get that acid water on me it's going to get ugly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

My momma warned me about you....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

NO!! YOU sniff MY butt first!


Max


----------



## Sampson's Mom

What chu talkin' bout, Bentley?


----------



## Bentleysmom

Anymore? I'll choose tonight.


----------



## Golden4Life

What?! That's not what I looked like last time I looked in the mirror!!!


----------



## Bentleysmom

And the winner is........



Ksdenton said:


> Look at me. If I have to tell you again to not get that acid water on me it's going to get ugly.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think that's exactly what Bentley was telling him! 
So many good ones though.


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay! I love this thread. 
Ok going back a little for this picture. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm not playing since I just won but had to tell you, I LOVE that picture!!!


----------



## sadiegold

Something's just not right here. I have the bread on the top and bottom but this is nothing like a peanut butter sandwich. Back to the drawing board. Sigh.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Seriously, be honest...I can take it...does this make me look fat?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I miss my mother.


Max


----------



## Billabong

'And this is where I hide after I pull all the flowers up!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Aye Right "bath time", they'll never find me in here! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

You'll never guess what's under here with me.


----------



## Roushbabe

"Now you see me, now you don't!"


----------



## Manna777

This is the move I pulled when auditioning for Bat Mans Dog - Tell me I look like im flying


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden4Life

The new Whoopi cushion!


----------



## Barkr

Heads or tails?


----------



## Ksdenton

Last call... I'm picking today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

And the winner is......


Billabong said:


> 'And this is where I hide after I pull all the flowers up!'
> 
> Perfect for my little mischievous man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong

Woohoo!! Thanks!! I'll find a picture and post it up a little later  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong

Here it is... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A-hunting we will go, a-hunting we will go.....


----------



## Barkr

Is this all for me?


----------



## T&G

It's mine! All mine! None of yours, ALL MINE!!! Mwwwwhahahahaha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

We see our hero, Billy the Wonder Dog, flying over the frozen tundra to rescue the fair Lady Maggie from the evil Dr. Ringworm.


Max


----------



## Golden4Life

Airplane, start your engine. ... and it's going, going... into the sky! What a beautiful take up! So smooth, so beautiful!


----------



## Claire's Friend

PrincessDaisy said:


> We see our hero, Billy the Wonder Dog, flying over the frozen tundra to rescue the fair Lady Maggie from the evil Dr. Ringworm.
> 
> 
> Max


This is SO funny !!!:::


----------



## Ninde'Gold

"Cold, Cold, Cold!"


----------



## Billabong

These are great guys! Keep them coming - I'll judge it early in the week as we already have six entries. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

I'm Freeeeeeeeeee!! Wind through my hair, toes in the snow, I'm in heaven!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Billabong

And the winner is.....



Ninde'Gold said:


> "Cold, Cold, Cold!"


Well done all 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thanks! I'll keep with the snow theme I guess !


----------



## Ksdenton

Wait this is where I buried the neighbor's dog? Then where did I bury that bone?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Darn it I knew playing tig with your wee man was a bad idea!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Snowbody will be able to see me


----------



## Golden4Life

Where'd he go? Darn! It's impossible to play hide & seek in the wintertime with him!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Any others? I'm moving this weekend and won't have internet for awhile so, last chance!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I can't wait for the humanz to see my snowdog sculpture. He looks so real.


----------



## maggiesmommy

I'm getting out of here before he realizes it wasn't a lemon snow cone I gave him...


----------



## Roushbabe

"Which way did he go George.... which way did he go??!"

In reference from this  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs-Q0JmWjj0


----------



## mddolson

Pudden said:


> Okay, this came to me in the LOLdog thread: let's say it's an experiment, and if this thread dies after 10 posts, I'll know it was a silly idea :doh: but hey, here goes:
> 
> I"ll start with the Pudden (ok...most of my pics are on the other computer; not many on this one, but here's a goofy one from a recent ski trip - yep, them's 2 moose in the background):


Caption: Hey take a look! What's with those two big dogs over there?

Mike D


----------



## Ninde'Gold

maggiesmommy said:


> I'm getting out of here before he realizes it wasn't a lemon snow cone I gave him...


It was hard to choose but this one made me smile cuz Mr. Pucci certainly does like to pee on things he shouldn't :lol:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was my favorite too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay!! I won. 

Ok..here's my picture:


----------



## gold4me

Maggeeeee U R SO KUTE!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh this one has sooo many possibilities.  Very cute photo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

"Obviously chewing up the baseboard has it's penalties but I think you've taken this too far this time."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

"Why does my mother hate me?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

"Cute? I'll show you cute when I pee in your shoes while you sleep."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

I understand mummy's putting a ribbon in a kids hair to let them know its a girl, but COME ON I'm a boy!!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

My name is Maggie, and I am a bacon addict.


----------



## Roushbabe

This is sooooooo uncool Mom


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

" I hate bows"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## T&G

"I hear girls are attracted to boys with a sensitive side. Bows are sensitive, aren't they?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

maggiesmommy said:


> Yay!! I won.
> 
> Ok..here's my picture:


its all fun and games until you wake up with a bow in your fur.


----------



## e.c.mama

"I am scowling, therefore I am NOT amused. And I don't appreciate the picture taking!"


----------



## Claire's Friend

I asked for PINK !!


----------



## maggiesmommy

That's 10...and the winner is:




e.c.mama said:


> "I am scowling, therefore I am NOT amused. And I don't appreciate the picture taking!"


Simply because of Maggie's face...though it was a REALLY tough decision...they all had me rolling!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

This is a great thread, but its taking me forever to get through all of these adorable photos......:


----------



## maggiesmommy

I sent a PM and chose the winner...guess if we don't hear from e.c.momma by Wednesday, I'll choose someone else.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I sent them a P.M. too.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Ksdenton said:


> "Cute? I'll show you cute when I pee in your shoes while you sleep."
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Since E C Momma is MIA, my next choice is this one...congrats!


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay!
Ok here's Bentley my goofy boy







Caption this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ksdenton said:


> Yay!
> Ok here's Bentley my goofy boy











Hello! Im so happy to see you! Got a treat? Well do you? Hello! Hello! Pet me! Look, look I can jump and make my ears stick straight out! Can you do that? Can you? The Mom gave me coffee while I spend the day with the Dad. Isn't this fun? Lets run in circles! Can you catch your tail? I can! See?


----------



## mudEpawz

Im so happy!!!!!! Everything is GREAT!!! The grass is GREAT! The air is GREAT! The kibblez is GREAT! And most of all your GREAT!!!


----------



## kwhit

"Speed of lightning, roar of thunder fighting all who rob or plunder Underdog. Underdog!"


----------



## Artnlibsmom

A car ride????......please, please, please,
please........,
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

I'm getting a baby brother?! YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Roushbabe

This is the BEST Day EVER! I got to go outside and play in the grass! Doesn't take much to make ME HAPPY! :-D WAHOOOOOO


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ksdenton said:


> Yay!
> Ok here's Bentley my goofy boy
> View attachment 210106
> 
> Caption this!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


"Now watch me youuuuu (crank dat Soulja Boy)!!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Throw the ball Mom, pleeeeeeeease! Throw it, throw it!


----------



## DieselDog

WooHoo!!! The ice cream man...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LJack

You may not have seen an Elephant fly, but you have seen a Golden fly!


----------



## Ksdenton

I have to say it was a hard decision. Lots of good ones and I was torn. I went with this one because of the ears. I always say I hope he grows into those ears. LOL
The winner is...


LJack said:


> You may not have seen an Elephant fly, but you have seen a Golden fly!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack

Woo Hoo! I am so excited. 
Here is a picture from Jinx's puppyhood. I can't wait to see what you all come up with!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Oh quit your whining and stand still or I'll never get these burdocks out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Hey you big goof you are standing on my paw!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Don tewe byte mi tayl dagin Jinkz!


----------



## Claire's Friend

"MOM, she's looking at me !!"


----------



## Barkr

It's fringin HUGE!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

And in this pen you see how the Golden lives in the wild. Attacking its prey with such ferocity. Don't be tricked by that fuzzy face, he's a mean one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"I'm king of the world!!! RAWR!!"


----------



## LJack

3 more to go!


----------



## T&G

And then, Godzilla did this to ALL of the buildings! I swear! I saw it with my own eyes when my person was watching that magic box. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CStrong73

When I said the decision to get a puppy was gonna bite me in the butt....I didn't mean LITERALLY!


----------



## LJack

Can we get one more before tomorrow? I will be offline this weekend. So I will pick in the morning before I take off.


----------



## LJack

Alright folks, you did a great job, I had a very tough time selecting. So, here is our winner.....

Congratulations CStrong73



CStrong73 said:


> When I said the decision to get a puppy was gonna bite me in the butt....I didn't mean LITERALLY!


Now I get to go move in an AZ heat advisory


----------



## CStrong73

Yay...I've never won before! :

OK, have fun with this one....


----------



## DieselDog

Looks like someone's got a case of the Mondays....


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I hate that I'm tied to my desk on a sunny day!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

Dogs Rule, bookkeepers drool!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Those Craigs List gulden retriebers brake mi hart.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"What ? I am just chatting with my friends on GRF...."


----------



## BaileyBear

I know they said I was being trained as a working dog, But I didn't expect this!! I don't think I'm cut out for office work!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Dang it I can't stop chasing my secretary around the office, well she is a cat after all!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Helloooo...I told you,I don't take dictation.


----------



## Ksdenton

Lol, these are all great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

When You Said "Take Your Dog To Work Day" I Assumed You Worked At The Park...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Computer is down. I has a sad.


Max


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I need a new job! I never should have dropped out of agility school!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

Ever hear of minimum wage?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Was that your box of donuts on the desk?


----------



## CStrong73

Geez...these are ALL great. I can hardly decide. But I'm going to go with Claire's Friend. 



Claire's Friend said:


> "What ? I am just chatting with my friends on GRF...."


----------



## Claire's Friend

Sorry, just seeing this now. Let me find a pic....


----------



## Claire's Friend

Here ya go .....


----------



## Barkr

Hot **** we's a goin huntin !

The censored word is the correct spelling of dam :-/ REALLY ?


----------



## BaileyBear

In my day we had to walk twenty mile to puppy class, on our bare paws!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Just stopped on by to see if u need a lift into town.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Just wait 'til I get it fixed up and painted!


----------



## Lightning

Heading to Beverly Hills Californy... They got swimming pools and movie stars.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LJack

Do you hear a banjo? Plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink, plink.


----------



## Claire's Friend

These are great you guys !!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Some folk'll never eat a snake, but then again some folk'll like Cletus the slack-jawed yokel!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Dibs on the front seat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

We gonna do this or what?!?!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

I found Mater!! Git-r-done!!


----------



## T&G

So back in the day this is how the Goldens did it? Rode in cars with NO A/C? Whaaaaaaat?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Just reminiscing about the 'Golden' era of American motoring!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Very hard to pick a winner, I loved them all, but this has to be it



Roushbabe said:


> I found Mater!! Git-r-done!!


Since my brother built the truck and he loves Mater. So Roushbabe, you're up.....


----------



## Roushbabe

Claire's Friend said:


> Very hard to pick a winner, I loved them all, but this has to be it
> 
> 
> 
> Since my brother built the truck and he loves Mater. So Roushbabe, you're up.....



Oh man thanks so much!! I was hoping to win sometime soon! I have so many crazy action shots of Keisel its so hard to decide what would be fun for a caption! Lets go with a more recent one - this should be fun!


----------



## Claire's Friend

Roushbabe said:


> Oh man thanks so much!! I was hoping to win sometime soon! I have so many crazy action shots of Keisel its so hard to decide what would be fun for a caption! Lets go with a more recent one - this should be fun!


I LOVE this picture, just shared it all over Face Book last night !!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"MINE!"


Max

That is a great picture!


----------



## BaileyBear

I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT! I WANT IT!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Errhmahgerrrrd!! Ball!!


----------



## Nally

"You will never escape me!!!"


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to catch speeding balls with a single bound....its Keiselman!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Got it - got it- got it!!!!!!


----------



## Lightning

Ready for the All Star game. Vote for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

These are great! Just a few more!


----------



## T&G

They said I'm supposed to stay just like this for my "action portrait," but this is taking forever!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

*It's been awhile*

It's been awhile since I've posted up the picture of Keisel for the caption, we didn't get 10 reply's so I'm suggesting a winner already if that's allowed so we can continue this thread!  Congrats Artnlibsmom! This made me laugh out loud - very creative! 



Artnlibsmom said:


> Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to catch speeding balls with a single bound....its Keiselman!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Liberty always held the hose in her mouth when I filled the pool!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

QUICK QUICK turn on the hose full blast before he drops it!!!!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Sooooo thirsty... Ack ack


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok mom I have him hooked up to the hose. I think he should start getting bigger now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Photo of test number 22 of the model 7 Golden Retriever, lawn art water sprinkler.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Blow harder, it's not working !!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

I think we should move on to the next photo, so I'm going to follow previous leads and select a winner..........

They all made me laugh, but I think BaileyBear deciphered the look on Artie's face the best! 

So the winner is.......



BaileyBear said:


> QUICK QUICK turn on the hose full blast before he drops it!!!!! &#55357;&#56860;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

This is our Bailey (Female) playing with her little friend Freddy (British Bulldog pup)










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Well Freddie, did you learn your lesson? CHASE the car, not HIT the car.


----------



## T&G

That's not how you do a push up! Lower your butt and bend those elbows! How do you expect me to be your trainer if you won't listen?! Puppies, I swear! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

uuhhh what happened to the rest of your tail?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok, Freddie......I'll stand right here, you climb on my back and see if anything good got left on the counter today!"


----------



## Ksdenton

On your mark. Get set....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Top of the morning to ya! Some really great ones here, come on guys I know you have a few more in ya!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

Okay folks I think it's time to move along 

And the winner is!



Artnlibsmom said:


> Ok, Freddie......I'll stand right here, you climb on my back and see if anything good got left on the counter today!"





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Here you go guys....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

its a golden ying yang


----------



## T&G

Pivot! Pivot! ("Friends" reference  )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Giant fur bagel


----------



## PrincessDaisy

You chase mine, and I'll chase your tail.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

And, the two dogs chased each other round and round until all that was left was a pool of golden butter.


----------



## BaileyBear

I just do not know where I stop and you begin!! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

No! I go right and you go left. We'll never get these dance steps down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

C'mon guys....couple more?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

What kind of move is this?!? This is so cheating - you can't pin me down and go for my butt!


----------



## BaileyBear

MOM!!!! He's not sharing Again!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

If I told you once, I've told you a thousand times! Leave my butt hair alone!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

The winner on this has to be........



fozziesmom said:


> If I told you once, I've told you a thousand times! Leave my butt hair alone!


We always commented on Libby's wild butt hair!

You're up fozziesmom!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, I'll put one up in the morning.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, here goes. Here's my Bridge Boy Fozzie "roughing it" while taking a nap:


----------



## Roushbabe

You are the first person I want to see when I wake up and the last person I wish to see before I fall asleep.


----------



## Nally

"The best part of the day is when I get to fall asleep next to you, my love."


----------



## BaileyBear

MOMM!! I I know I'm off sick but please can I have my treat?? It might settle my tummy


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Does this blanket make my butt look big ??
Darling pic BTW !!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Nodawgee gonna take my bone.


----------



## Barkr

Your safe, I sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Ksdenton

I've got to stop partying with the young pups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A couple more, guys...


----------



## BaileyBear

Right I'm going to sleep now, DON'T EVEN think about touching my bone Grrrr


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And and the winner is:




Claire's Friend said:


> Does this blanket make my butt look big ??
> Darling pic BTW !!



I'm sorry, but this one just made me giggle!  You're up, Claire'sfriend!


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Just to be different....*

Here ya go....


----------



## Toriaroo

Stay 'tun'ed.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Fuzzy fails to detect the trap.


----------



## Roushbabe

Time to play hide and seek, they never find me in this spot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mudEpawz

yes. i am every kitty's choice. LE meeeOOOw


----------



## Ksdenton

I tawt I taw a putty tat!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BaileyBear

I'm a true Golden Retriever at heart!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

Any more? These are all really good. There was one I was kind of looking for....think Jessica


----------



## Octavius

Day one of pretending to be a Tuna: I am attempting to infiltrate their environment to better understand how to catch and eat them.


----------



## Ksdenton

The ferocious feline crouches, ready to pounce. Nails and fangs prepared for the innocent, unsuspecting Golden puppy that entered the killing field. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jo Ellen

I've always wanted to caption this one...


----------



## DieselDog

"Dude... What are they feeding you?"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

So here is our winner :



Octavius said:


> Day one of pretending to be a Tuna: I am attempting to infiltrate their environment to better understand how to catch and eat them.


Octaviue, you're up !!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Jo Ellen said:


> I've always wanted to caption this one...


Ooo--that would be a great one to do!


----------



## Octavius

Claire's Friend said:


> So here is our winner :
> 
> 
> Octaviue, you're up !!


I will try to find a photo here at work, but I think I will have to wait until I get home later tonight.


----------



## Octavius

My submission for captioning:


----------



## Ksdenton

It's a bird. It's a plane. It's Super Dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"Up, Up and AWAY!"


----------



## Octavius

BTW, that photo is not my golden, but maybe someone from these forums?? If you were at the Minnesota "Pet-A-Palooza" in 2013 and did the dock jump, maybe this is your golden?


----------



## Nally

"Guys....I can't hold this pose forever!"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Those puny humans will not hinder my escape."


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Red Bull Gives You Wiiiings!


----------



## BaileyBear

Oh my gosh hurry up and take the picture! I can't hold it any longer!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Octavius

I think the rules state I have to wait for 10 responses, so 4 more please!


----------



## BaileyBear

That's one small step for Dog, and one giant leap for dogkind.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

At breakfast when I said I needed something on the dock to help with traction, I didn't mean the syrup! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Not plane, nor bird, nor even frog...it's just little ole me...UnderDog!


----------



## olliversmom

Ha! You think this is good, you should see my backflip!


----------



## Lightning

Go ahead make my day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Octavius

PrincessDaisy said:


> "Those puny humans will not hinder my escape."


Winner! (This one got me looks at work when I laughed out loud).

You're up PrincessDaisy.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Well, that's a surprise. Thanks. I guess we both noticed the background.

At work so will post about midnight (C.T.) tonight.

Max (the human, not the dog)


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Here you go. This is Ivory when she was going through chemo.

Uploaded with ImageShack.com 

Max


----------



## DieselDog

No pictures... Just cuddles, please.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

Ummm...excuse me. I believe you forgot my pillow and I'm ready for my back rub now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Octavius

If I stay perfectly still, she'll never see me


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"What do you mean, get out of YOUR chair?"


----------



## Roushbabe

"What's going on over there.. I have to keep my eye on you!"


----------



## Lightning

Thanks. I love you too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thats six, we need a few more. 

Maxmillian, the human, not the dog.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

"I'm pretty sure a bowl of chicken soup would help....and maybe a box of kleenex. ...to shred...."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Looks like we are finished with this one.

And the winner is;




Lightning said:


> Thanks. I love you too!!


 
That was Ivory. Wonderful and loving to the end. Miss you girl.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I have sent messages to Lightning and have received no response.

Anyone have their e-mail?


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

O.K., to keep things moving, I am selecting another winner.



Artnlibsmom said:


> "I'm pretty sure a bowl of chicken soup would help....and maybe a box of kleenex. ...to shred...."


Have at it!


Maxmillian


----------



## Artnlibsmom




----------



## PrincessDaisy

WOW! What a great picture!!

I'm not participating in this one, but that is a great shot.


Maxmillian


----------



## Ksdenton

And this is mine too....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

There are many chairs, but this is mine.. this is how I sit to watch TV, don't judge me!


----------



## sadiegold

OK Listen up, this remote operates the tv and the tv only, the second remote when used in conjunction with the first remote works the satellite but only if you have something recorded, if you want to watch something live that is when the third remote comes into play, HELLO people are you listening..why are your eyes glazing over? Parents what are you going to do with them.


----------



## olliversmom

What do you mean the quarterly reports are not completed yet? You are dispensable. There are plenty other people who would just love to be sitting where you are.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"No more channel surfing !!! I am watching the Discovery Channel "


----------



## Sampson's Mom

Daddy isn't home so the remote is all mine!! What channel is Animal Planet again??


----------



## Artnlibsmom

That's six guys, lets get a couole more so I can choose ine before leaving in vacation Saturday!

OBTW, it's going to be tough choosing. ...there are some good ones here!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok, I'm going to choose since we head out camping in the AM. Not sure about cell coverage and I don't want to hold up the game. So....without further ado...the winner is SADIEGOLD!



sadiegold said:


> OK Listen up, this remote operates the tv and the tv only, the second remote when used in conjunction with the first remote works the satellite but only if you have something recorded, if you want to watch something live that is when the third remote comes into play, HELLO people are you listening..why are your eyes glazing over? Parents what are you going to do with them.


All of the captions were great!

Go for it Sadiegold! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

*Next caption competition entry...*

Caption this..


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I'm here to collect for this month's paper delivery.


----------



## Ksdenton

You heard me. You'll get your paper just as soon as my food dish is full!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Replace the nasty slippers, or I shred the paper.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

What do you mean take the neighbor's paper back......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I got it, now what am I supposed to do with it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

The holidays are coming. Tips are appreciated for great service like this all year.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

Bumping up to see if any more captions..shoulda woulda coulda picked a quirkier pic.


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Hurry,hurry, open, open...coupon for free dog food inside !!"


----------



## goldenca

What do you mean by " authentic purebred golden?" I have papers, right? Isn't this the paper you were looking for?


----------



## Roushbabe

Please have my cup of coffee and chair available while I read my paper. Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

Artnlibsmom said:


> What do you mean take the neighbor's paper back......
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Artnlibsmom is the winner, retrieving the paper is a great job but she does try and do it for every neighbor if their paper is still out when we do our evening walk . Happy holiday weekend everyone!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

From our camping trip!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum

I know it rolled right out here, somewhere!


----------



## sadiegold

Sweetie, momma just wants to be alone for one minute, thats it, just sixty seconds, can you do that...?


----------



## Ksdenton

Hehehe...she'll never find me in here. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Just a little further.....little further.... Oh what was that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I just need to be close to yoooouuuu...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

Dorothy I don't think we're in Kansas anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

HHHEEEELLLLPPPPP!!! Im trapped! And Im starvink!


----------



## mddolson

*Caption*



Jo Ellen said:


> I've always wanted to caption this one...


Dude!, Lay off the grass, man.
You've got way too much chlorophyll in your diet.

MikeD:wavey:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Bumping up to see if we can get a couple more?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Had to choose this one! It just made me laugh out loud although all the others made me giggle as well! 

You're up Roushbabe!



Roushbabe said:


> Just a little further.....little further.... Oh what was that!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Yay! I love this thread!  

Here's a throw back - Keisel at 14 weeks old out at a Pet Palooza Event downtown. Sat him down next to this guy and the expression is priceless!! 

BTW - The dog is friendly! They played and wrestled after this picture for a few minutes!


----------



## Brave

"It's....it's so.... so.... BLONDE!"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Ugh! Dude I smell that!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Aaaarrroooo!! Its stealing all my cute!!


----------



## sadiegold

He's sort of the same color of peanut butter, now if I can just find some crackers and jelly...ITS SNACK TIME


----------



## Barkr

Large guy- " Is the that pile yours"?!

Keisel- " Ya what ever"

this is one of the best pictures (priceless )


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Yeah, yeah, yeah, I am one of those cute Golden puppies everyone loves, now stop starring."


----------



## Roushbabe

Haha these are great so far!! Only a few more before I decide


----------



## Lightning

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madilyn

Ah - Mom, a little help here! I am trying to be brave . . .


----------



## Reese9

"Hey little dude, if they ask you to speak, just bark. If you really speak it will freak them out."


----------



## Roushbabe

*Winner!!*

Okay time to pick winner!! This was too funny because at this age Keisel had the worse farts ever!! So glad I changed his food. I'm sure he let one rip and this was the expression on both!! HAHA 



Ksdenton said:


> Ugh! Dude I smell that!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You're up Ksedenton!


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay!
Let's see what I have...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

Ok Puppies! As Halloween approaches, let me tell you the story of the fierce, Headless Golden! It all happened Ina quiet town called Sleepy Hollow.......


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Stupid cat lured me into this AGAIN.......I fall for it every time!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

I think I need to cut back on a few treats!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Roushbabe said:


> Yay! I love this thread!
> 
> Here's a throw back - Keisel at 14 weeks old out at a Pet Palooza Event downtown. Sat him down next to this guy and the expression is priceless!!
> 
> BTW - The dog is friendly! They played and wrestled after this picture for a few minutes!


OMG. Just browsing backwards here for fun and saw this. That has to be the funniest darn picture ever. I don't know which pups face is funnier.
I keep cracking up. Keisel is Like: Oh man. This big guy is gonna like totally eat my brains for a snack. Lol. Priceless


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Iz enneboddee home?"


Max


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Wait! I'm coming with you!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

If I stretch a little bit more, I might be able to reach the cat's litter box...


----------



## Ksdenton

Good ones. 
Let's get a couple more and I'll pick one today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold

To music... You put your right paw in, you put your right paw out, you put your whole face in, and then cant get it back out ? ? ! !


----------



## Ksdenton

And the winner is...


Bob-N-Tash said:


> Wait! I'm coming with you!.


This is exactly what happens each time he sees someone go through that door. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Well what a surprise.... okay... here's one.


----------



## Barkr

*A Little Floyd*

Hello, 
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me 
Is there anyone home?


----------



## Ksdenton

(I'm not playing to win since I just had my turn)

If you think it's such a great idea why don't you crawl through it and come to me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Da Buddee! Are you ther?


----------



## Roushbabe

Better be holding up a treat for me to come through here - its awfully dark!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I expected to only come out of hole ONCE in my lifetime.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

There is no way I'm going in there....no way, no how....there is nothing you can say that will convince me to go in there....WHAT?.....did you say treat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Bumping up... okay... 48 hours or 10 submissions... whichever comes first.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

And the winner is.... 



Artnlibsmom said:


> There is no way I'm going in there....no way, no how....there is nothing you can say that will convince me to go in there....WHAT?.....did you say treat?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Caption this.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

You two don't know whether your coming or going, I'm outa here !


----------



## olliversmom

(This looks like Swartswood Lake around the corner from me!)

Caption:
You guys got all the way out in the middle of this lake and just figured out there's no seat for me?


----------



## T&G

Teaching this beginner paddling class is so frustrating! First, they won't even get in the water. And second, they won't even use their paws to paddle! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Hi, I'm your native guide. Follow me and I'll show you all the best fishing spots.


----------



## DieselDog

"Get in the kayak they said.... It'll be fun they said!"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

As the guards made their rounds, neither noticed the commando K-9 unit infiltrating their perimeter.


----------



## windfair

Excuse me, but did you notice you're paddling in opposite directions, perhaps you'd like to follow me?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Ok this water is way colder than it looked. You two are on your own.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Bumping up.....can we get a couple more? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

I feel like Jack from Titanic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

PrincessDaisy said:


> As the guards made their rounds, neither noticed the commando K-9 unit infiltrating their perimeter.


PrincessDaisy,
You are the winner! Pick a photo!
Lisa & The Boys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thanks Lisa.

I'll try to find a new one and get it posted ASAP.

Another surprise win.


Max


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Someone please post a picture and then pick the next winner. My computer is cobbed up and I can not post pictures.

Sorry for the dalay and confusion.


Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, I'll do it.









Sorry if I overstepped my bounds.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Not playing this time as I won last but I still just love this picture!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thats GREAT!!!


"Mom, etz stuk tu mi paw!!"


(I'm not playing to win either.)

Max


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Toilet paper? What toilet paper? I am just laying here taking a nap !!"


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

They are never going to believe that the cat did this.


----------



## DieselDog

They said "Don't squeeze da Charmin'!... I squeezed da Charmin'."


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

I finally killed it.... it'll never escape me again the longest white snake ever!


----------



## T&G

"I saw this in the movies. You have to leave a trail so you know how to find your way back... And I'll need to get back after I 'hide' the cat so nobody suspects anything."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Hmmm... I got it this far but not sure what to do with it now. I guess I'll have to eat it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## turtle66

There must be something, something, well something behind this white thing. I will keep on looking and eventually will find out. I bet mom will be proud of me.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

A couple more..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ninde'Gold

If mom would just buy 2-ply I wouldn't have to use so much!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee! This one cracked me up!!




Ninde'Gold said:


> If mom would just buy 2-ply I wouldn't have to use so much!



Okay, Ninde Gold, you're up!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Here's a baby Tucker!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Talk to the paw because the ears ain't listenin'

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Hey!!! How you doin'?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Barkr

Time for my mani pawdi


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Stop, in the name of cute.


(not to compete)


----------



## Claire's Friend

OK, hold on for a minute. I'm a puppy, pee happens!!!


----------



## T&G

Whoa whoa whoa. Name, please? Nope. No one named Felix is on my list. Back of the line. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Wait. Before you leave, let's talk about this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

One paw forward and two paws back.. lets go people!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Any last entries ??


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Yes, there will be one more in one hour and 34 minutes.


Max


----------



## SammyinBC

Ninde'Gold said:


> Any last entries ??


Probably to late now:

But To me that picture caption should be "I've just learned to shake paw. I will now always shake paw even when there is no actual need to shake paw! - Like now!


----------



## Ksdenton

"...You put your left paw in and you shake it all about. You do the hokey pokey and turn yourself around..."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

It's been over a week since this photo was posted. ... how about picking a winner and moving along?


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Hey sorry... been super super busy... can someone pick a winner for me?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hokee Dokee, ewe whumanz ez knot takerink kare ob ewer rezponcbiliteez, zo Ve, Princezz Daizee, gwana pik th vinner und gets thiz thred goink dagin.

Und th vinner ez T&G phor;
"Whoa whoa whoa. Name, please? Nope. No one named Felix is on my list. Back of the line."

Plez pozt et piktur ob ewer retrieber un judg the kaption rezponcez und pik th nex t vinnur.

Komgratulationz T&G.

Princezz Daizee


(Ewe whomanz gotz tew getz ewer akt tugetter. Uz dawgz kneedz hour laffz frum ewe phunnee kreaturz.)


----------



## T&G

First time, woo hoo! Ok, here's my Hunter when he was younger.... Always surprising me! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

"Would you happen to have any Grey Poupon?"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Roushbabe

Best side kick you'll ever get!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Shotgun !!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok, I got the car started. Let's go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hurree up with th kookeez!

(Not competing)


----------



## Lightning

Bond. Hunter Bond.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Kum on whomanz, ve need moar. I kan think ob at leazt phive moar, butz being et dawg, I kant entur. So, pozt em up!

Ewer Dawgee Chat Monarch,
The Princezz Daizee


----------



## Artnlibsmom

No sir, Mr. Officer, I was not driving.....I mean I'm a dog right?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

Anymore? I'll choose tomorrow afternoon after work... So get them in now if you've got em! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Now what did the manual say to do next? Oh yea, move over to the driver's seat!


----------



## T&G

I'm going to pick one since we have 7 and I want to keep it moving- 

So the winner is...


DieselDog said:


> "Would you happen to have any Grey Poupon?"
> 
> 
> This one made my husband and I both laugh
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Hey Thanks! Here is one for ya....







Aaaand... Go!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lightning

Say captain; say wot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I love to feel the wind in my fur


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Hey... Whens my turn to drive the the boat guys?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ahhhh....some of my favorite things..... A fun filled afternoon with friends and family, the roar of a boat engine, the wind in my face and the approaching possibility of a swim in the lake.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I wonder what we're having for lunch.


----------



## olliversmom

Driving a boat with eyes closed is a piece of cake.


----------



## CStrong73

Faster, Faster...It's not fast enough til my lips flap!!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I smell fish off that point straight ahead.


----------



## DieselDog

Any more? I'll call it tomorrow...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lhowemt

I live life through my nose.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Bob-N-Tash said:


> I wonder what we're having for lunch.


This was funny... WINNER!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Thanks.... I'm stunned.


Here's the next photograph. 
I'll select a winner in either 3 days or after 10 entries.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's over here, no wait, it's over here, no I found it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claire's Friend

The Tribe of the Headless Goldens


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Heeer truffel.....


----------



## Ksdenton

It all started in the small town of Sleepy Hollow...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darcylee

What was that saying? Leaves of three...chew on me? Hmmm...why does my touunge fweel fuwee?


----------



## Lightning

Come on guys, China can't be that far.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

Thank goodness for cloning, I'll find that old bone in no time!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok everybody.....be very, very still.....he'll never see us hiding here.....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... so we can begin the weekend with a new game.. 
Are you ready to post photo ARTNLIBSMOM... 

THE WINNER:


Artnlibsmom said:


> Ok everybody.....be very, very still.....he'll never see us hiding here.....


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok everyone.....here you go!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

That's the mailman, you can bite him. But remember, the FedEx girl has treats.



Max


----------



## lhowemt

(Smearing noses on door). This glass is way too clean...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Sit here and look angelic until they pull out of the driveway. Once we are sure they are gone we can go find that cat. Later we can raid the kitchen trash for a snack. After that, a nap on the big comfy bed.


----------



## GRluver

"Oh crap"
"What"?
"She is pulling out of the driveway and your not in your crate"
"Ya, I know....it's going to be a great day"! HE HE HE


----------



## Roushbabe

Now remember..
As soon as they come in the door sit down and they will give us a treat!


----------



## Ksdenton

Remember where she left that trash can out? Just look innocent until she leaves and it's ours. Hold it...hold it... Hooold ittt....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lightning

Free at last!! Free at last!! -Smell ya later!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Let's try for a couple more. If not, I'll choose later today! Love 'em all so far.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Do you think she realizes we put the cat in the trunk?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

Neighbor to neighbor as they pass by the house:
"Gee, I didn't know they had dogs! I've never seen them in the yard, or her walking them, when did that happen?"

"Oh, that's just one of those new doggie window decorations. You just peel and stick! For home protection!"


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Going to choose the winner now since my day went to crap with my Cornell call. The winner is.........



GRluver said:


> "Oh crap"
> "What"?
> "She is pulling out of the driveway and your not in your crate"
> "Ya, I know....it's going to be a great day"! HE HE HE


Seems appropriate since it was Justice's first time out of the crate unattended for about a half hour.

Loved them all though....it was a tough call.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Artnlibsmom said:


> Going to choose the winner now since my day went to crap with my Cornell call. The winner is.........
> 
> 
> 
> Seems appropriate since it was Justice's first time out of the crate unattended for about a half hour.
> 
> Loved them all though....it was a tough call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Perfect choice that was my favorite too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

Hi there,
I am having issues getting my phone to transfer pics to my computer, I don't want to stall this fun thread so someone else please feel free to post the next pic!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... here is a photo... but tomorrow evening I'm leaving on vacation for 2 weeks. So.. GR Luver.. please pick the next winner in 10 entries or 3 days


----------



## tpod mom

"Here a moose, there moose.....everywhere a moose moose"


----------



## gold4me

WAIT that is my hiding place.


----------



## Golden4Life

Oh gosh! I hate allergy season!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"Miracle Gro" is right!


----------



## Ksdenton

They said to bring a basket of sweets to the picnic


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok everybody....follow me....I'm not going to be another one of those Dogworld centerfolds!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom

A tisket a tasket, 3 goldens in a basket


----------



## lhowemt

Sniff THIS!


----------



## Roushbabe

Heyyy guys!! This way to freedom


----------



## GRluver

*All great ones! Winner is ....
*
*Heyyy guys!! This way to freedom*


----------



## Roushbabe

GRluver said:


> *All great ones! Winner is ....
> *
> *Heyyy guys!! This way to freedom*


Awesome!! So excited. On my way home now, will post a picture up tonight 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Okay here you guys go! Keisel made a friend at the dog park when he was 6 months old.. caught this great photo of the two of them!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

FEEEELLLINGS, oooh oooh feeeelings ....


----------



## Roushbabe

bump for a few more entries.... ?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ewww, what have you been eating? Your breath is awful!! Have the bunnies been leaving "presents" in your backyard too?


----------



## Ksdenton

I think we're almost ready for karaoke. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

When that squirrel falls it's mine. 
No! It's mine! Aaaahhhh...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

"I came in like a wrecking baaaaaaaall!!!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

A-WOOOOOOOO werewolves of London....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

"What does the fox say.....
A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!
Woo-oo-oo-ooo!
What does the fox say?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Okay its been a few days and I guess we won't get to 10 entries.. 

Keeping the game going!

This is my winner - Love this!! 



coaraujo said:


> "I came in like a wrecking baaaaaaaall!!!"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Coaraujo - you're up!


----------



## coaraujo

Roushbabe said:


> Okay its been a few days and I guess we won't get to 10 entries..
> 
> Keeping the game going!
> 
> This is my winner - Love this!!
> 
> 
> 
> Coaraujo - you're up!


Yayyy ! Alright here's the picture - have at it!


----------



## Ksdenton

Wait! Did someone say ice cream??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"'cuseeeee me... I need AIR! you are suffocating me with your doggie farts!"


----------



## DieselDog

Dude. Dude. Duuuuudddeeee... COME ON MAN! I saw her first!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

My window. Yours is on the other side.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Can't breath... Can't breath...


----------



## Claire's Friend

"Moommmm, she's touching meeeee !!!"


----------



## coaraujo

anymore? we're almost to 10!


----------



## coaraujo

Alright its been 3 days so im choosing a winner .

And the winner is........


Ksdenton said:


> Wait! Did someone say ice cream??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ksdenton youre up!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Thank you


----------



## lhowemt

No, I haven't seen your LSD... But do you see these Unicorns!?!?!?!

(Play on an internet cat joke)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

BACON... Do I smell bacon?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Stay very very still and they wont... Know... I'm... Here...


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Claire's Friend

I just had the weirdest dream...I was at Club Gold and there were all these dogs and.....


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I swear, no more tuna juice! Ever!


Max


----------



## Wendy427

You're coming to bed wearing THAT?!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Are these SATIN sheets?.......Mmmmmmm

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Bentley's wrath is coming in 3....2.....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I knew that I shouldn't have eaten that cat food....


----------



## GRluver

UH OH... I think I just blew an anal gland!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok there were some really good ones and it came down to a tie between the LSD unicorns and blowing an anal gland. Both had me laughing out loud but I laughed a little harder at the one below so you are the winner GRluver. 




GRluver said:


> UH OH... I think I just blew an anal gland!





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

Thanks! Here's the next one!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Im a goldee retrieber, what kind uv puppee are you?


----------



## Ksdenton

Look little puppy, let me tell you how this is going down


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Onlee tvu entreez. Ewe whomanz kan dew bettur. I kno ewe kan. Ewe getz treet phor et guud ephphort. Moar poztz pleeze. Thatz et guud whomanz.


----------



## GRluver

Winner is...

Look little puppy, let me tell you how this is going down


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

"I look pretty snazzy in these shades, don't I!"


----------



## MrsKuhn

Let's Cruise mom 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me

Excuse me you talking to me???


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"When you'er a spy ..."


----------



## elly

'And now you expect me to do what exactly!?'


----------



## Artnlibsmom

"Oh good Lord Mom, what is next?"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Hubba hubba hey baby - you got a date tonight?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

How you doin'?!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

Kaaaaay....are we doooone noooow?


----------



## Ksdenton

The winner is...


gold4me said:


> Excuse me you talking to me???





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me

Oh good now I get to post a picture.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Thank goodness for this window sill.....my brain gets so heavy during these long waits for Mom to come home! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thecaseyhome

Oh, "We'll be right back", they said...(3 hrs later)..."Don't get into trouble" they said...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

If you like clean carpets, you better hurry.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh where oh where have my owners gone, oh where oh where can they be... They took my leash but left me behind, don't they know I'm not on the lead. 

( it's a song lol ) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## turtle66

Turpal Lilly said she wanted to be here in 22 minutes - now it is like 222 hours!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I can't believe you are going without me!


----------



## goldhaven

Here squirrelly squirrelly


----------



## Barkley's Dad

Hmmmmm….Real soon Sandy should be coming out for her walk.


----------



## Claire's Friend

They have been gone at least THREE minutes now, I am so lonely !!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"I don't know, man, what if I never find out 'who's a good boy?'"


----------



## gold4me

Drum rolllll The winner is - MrsKuhn

Oh where oh where have my owners gone, oh where oh where can they be... They took my leash but left me behind, don't they know I'm not on the lead. 




Now you get to post the next picture


----------



## MrsKuhn

Oh yay!!!  okay here's mine. It's hard because I don't have many funny pictures yet, I would do one of my sunglasses ones but someone already did one so here is my second pick... Lol 









Have fun  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

wrong picture, never mind


----------



## PrincessDaisy

That was some gooood stuff.


----------



## Ksdenton

Ahhh...hahahahaha. That was the funniest joke ever!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Bump before I pick a winner? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Whoaaaaaa, who knew a mushroom could make you feel like thiiiiiiss?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Wuv da Gween gwEEn Gwas of Home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Winner is artnlibsmom because Tanner likes to eat mushrooms and it made me goggle  





Artnlibsmom said:


> Whoaaaaaa, who knew a mushroom could make you feel like thiiiiiiss?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Here ya go guys.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Did she say right foot green or blue?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

No no no, she said under, slide, prance, jump .. Like this 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldhaven

Hey, what are you doin? I'M NOT YOUR MOTHER!!!!


----------



## lhowemt

Stop it! Cirque Dr soleil is not going to give us extra points in the try outs for you biting my leg! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Get off my ear!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ooo ooo, you're on my hair. You're on my hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

MOOOOTHER! YOU wanted this puppy, YOU come entertain this puppy!


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok give me a second and I can lift you up like dis. Uuugghh...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Since I'm a Bill Engvall fan (one of his jokes is about making love with his wife and the punch line is just like this caption) the winner is.........



Ksdenton said:


> Ooo ooo, you're on my hair. You're on my hair.
> 
> You're up Ksdenton!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Thanks!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

Santa, do you have room for one more reindeer? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Do these antlers make my butt look big?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ewe owe mi bigg tyme!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"This embarrasses both of us..."


----------



## lhowemt

I'm gonna run away from home!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

So I got this parttime job over the holidays pulling some fat guy in a sleigh around town.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Thats not reindeer poop in your stocking.


----------



## Barkr

Really??????


----------



## Ksdenton

I swear I'm such a dork but I love this thread. It always makes me laugh. The hardest part is picking because they're all so good. 
I actually think this could have been going through his head at this point. So the winner is...



lhowemt said:


> I'm gonna run away from home!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Sorry I am so slow! I don't seem to get notifications of PM's, I need to change that. Here you go, have fun:


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Try they said, you'll like it they said, e-yuck pass the biscuits.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I changed mi mind, veggietarian I not want to be.


----------



## Pammie

Dis dental floss tastes terwable!


----------



## lhowemt

Bumping up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

No dessert until you eat your veggies she said... That dessert better be worth it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Maybe if I smile they won't notice the mail I shredded....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Bump, I'm gonna call it tonight!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

PrincessDaisy said:


> I changed mi mind, veggietarian I not want to be.


Princess Daisy you win! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thank you!
Trying to post. Will have it up soon.

Max


----------



## lhowemt

PrincessDaisy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Max
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Your caption was so funny to me because my dad calls our dogs "vegetarian dogs". They LOVE vegetables, and eat nearly all of them. Pearl was really enjoying that day of harvesting turnips and rutabagas, I gave her the tiny ones and big icky ones to enjoy. She loves them!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Here you go. Daisy at the old quilt shop just before we moved it to the new location.

Max


----------



## GRluver

Really....must we.


----------



## Artnlibsmom

This quilt would be much nicer if it were in a heap on the floor for me to curl up on!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

"You can't have this one! Keep movin'"


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

But Mummy, don't I look so pwetty next to dis one? It's my color you know, I really must have it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Daaahhling, I'll take my wrap now. Fetch it up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

These are good. Would like to have a few more. 


Max


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Leave the quilt shop and get me a sandwich.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Aren't these suppose to be on the floor? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

And the winner is;



GRluver said:


> Really....must we.


The Princess does not like the paparazzi.


Max


----------



## GRluver

Thanks! That expression on her face is priceless! Here's the next one...


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok I'm biting down, now pull the burr out of my butt. Mmufffmm oweeooo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

It's a bit chewy...


----------



## Roushbabe

They will never take my snuggle bunny away now. I'll hold onto him forever, even in my dreams


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

If I pretend to be asleep every time they look they will never know that I'm slowly removing bunny's innards..... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madilyn

I know I am going to wake up with cotton mouth, but I just love this stuffie so much


----------



## GRluver

Winner is...

They will never take my snuggle bunny away now. I'll hold onto him forever, even in my dreams


----------



## PrincessDaisy

MMMmmm, the sublime essence of dried dog slobber and polyester plush!


Congrats to Keisel and his Mom.

Max


----------



## Roushbabe

PrincessDaisy said:


> MMMmmm, the sublime essence of dried dog slobber and polyester plush!
> 
> 
> Congrats to Keisel and his Mom.
> 
> Max



Thank you!! I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner. Thanks for the PM reminder 

Hmm.. I think this is perfect since the holidays are coming up... I wonder what he's thinking...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Bonnnnzzzzz! Thatz what I want!


----------



## GRluver

"Did you just do what I think you did"?


----------



## sadiegold

I got a perfect 2400 on the SAT's I aced physics and organic chem, and they still make me wear the Santa hat, come on folks, everyone knows that there is only one big guy, and he comes once a year, stop putting me on the naughty list!!


----------



## Barkr

Okay,but I'm more of an antler kinda guy.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

That's right, I'm Santa's little helper. I watch you when your sleeping. I know when your awake. I'll tell if you've been bad or good. So be good and share your steak!


----------



## Ksdenton

Mmm that was a great nap. Whaa What is on my head?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Yeah, so? Humiliate me? Torment me? I am going to destroy whatever I am looking at!


----------



## Pudden

"If only they knew I ate all the reindeer"


----------



## Roushbabe

Okay it's been a few days, even though we didn't hit 10 entries, I'm calling the winner!

Congrats Bob-N-Tash. This was really cute and I think it fits perfect for the picture  You're up!



Bob-N-Tash said:


> That's right, I'm Santa's little helper. I watch you when your sleeping. I know when your awake. I'll tell if you've been bad or good. So be good and share your steak!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Okay... here is the next photo for you to caption


----------



## GRluver

"What? You think a drained pooled is going to stop me? Water is water"!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

They drained my pool, they can just lift me out.


Max


----------



## lhowemt

Leak! Oh my gosh there is a leak! I must get in there and fix it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn

How am I suppose to feel the water before I get in? Oh well, bombs away! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

I think I can, I think I can....JUMP!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Cool! Mom, Mom....Get me my skate board!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Vinnie's Mom said:


> Cool! Mom, Mom....Get me my skate board!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WINNER! 

Tasha actually did think it was pretty cool... once she got over the shock of seeing the pool empty. She didn't jump in... she used the stairs on the shallow end, walked around, and checked it out. And one we started to refill the pool. OH BOY! She sat on the edge and watched as the water rose and once it was full ... in she went.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Thank You!

Here we go.... Vinnie and Stella










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

No we were NOT cuddling....ummmmm....we were sleeping....and my arm fell over her....that's all....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

MOMMMM!!! He's touching me again!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Please make him stop... His singing is HOWLIBLE!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## ViggosMum

"Stop it, it tickles!"


----------



## Pudden

Vinnie: "This thing's gotta have an off-button...somewhere under her armpit maybe"


----------



## lhowemt

Stella yells -"VINNIE!!!!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Yaooolll !! Im not a pillo, stop flufferen me!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Those are all great! We could use a few more.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

"MOOOMMM"!
"What is going on in here"?
"You want this cat I want to go to the dog park...what's it gonna be"?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

GRluver said:


> "MOOOMMM"!
> "What is going on in here"?
> "You want this cat I want to go to the dog park...what's it gonna be"?


This is the winner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GRluver

Thanks! The picture was hilarious, lol! I forgot my phone charger at work so I wont be able to post until tomorrow:doh: Sorry guys


----------



## GRluver

Here's the next one!


----------



## Wendy427

Can't you see it Mom, can't you see it?? I'm staring right at it. THAT's the brand I KNOW is perfect for me.


----------



## Brave

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## PrincessDaisy

One scoop of each pleeze. And whipped creem with sprinklez.


Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Momma, where's the one for Adorable Puppy? That's what I'm supposed to have right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Let's see... which one of these is buy one get one?


----------



## GRluver

Winner is...



Wendy427 said:


> Can't you see it Mom, can't you see it?? I'm staring right at it. THAT's the brand I KNOW is perfect for me.


Made me laugh considering all we go through trying to figure out which food works best for this breed.


----------



## Wendy427

WOW thanks! Here's the next one. Have fun!


----------



## DieselDog

Ahhhhhh..... Cool leather on a hot day!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

"Stay off the furniture" Right.... the minute they are out of the house .......


----------



## GoldensGirl

This sofa is mine...all mine!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

You may rub my tummy now.


----------



## GRluver

:sleeping: "Oh crap! Did I just here a snap shot? I am soooo busted but sooo worth it!"


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Wow! That was one heck of a New Year's Eve party!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Ooowww I think I had a little to much eggnog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Oh I HATE this time of the month.... won't you bring me a cookie?


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping for a couple more.


----------



## Roushbabe

Yes, I'm now ready for my massage


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping for a couple more. I'll declare a winner Sunday at 5:00pm.


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up


----------



## Wendy427

GRluver said:


> :sleeping: "Oh crap! Did I just here a snap shot? I am soooo busted but sooo worth it!"


GRluver, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic!


----------



## Wendy427

Wendy427 said:


> GRluver, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic!


I PMed GRluver, too.


----------



## Wendy427

Wendy427 said:


> GRluver, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic!


I just realized that GRluver won recently! Not sure if I should choose another winner....Would someone advise? Thank you!

eta: I'm going to wait another day for GRluver to respond. If I don't hear back or see that a new pic has been posted, I'll choose another winner. Thanks!


----------



## GRluver

Makes no difference to me, let me know

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

GRluver said:


> Makes no difference to me, let me know
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


GRluver, go ahead and post a new pic....thanks!


----------



## GRluver

Okay here's the next one!


----------



## Wendy427

'Please, sir, I want some more.' (a la Oliver Twist)


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Mom, that duck pot pie was outstanding.


----------



## MrsKuhn

Dessert?? I would love some ice cream 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Have bowl. Ready to eat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan

Does this bowl make my lips look fat?


----------



## Artnlibsmom

If you put something tasty in this bowl I promise not to chew the bowl up....at least until the tasty stuff is gone!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Empty! My bowl is empty! See, I turn it upside down and nothing falls out. Fill it please!


----------



## bemyangell

I liked it and I want more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Mom and Dad went out to eat and all I got was this lousy paper bowl.


----------



## Barkr

I'm finished, now can we play Frisbee?


----------



## GRluver

I am not a person that laughs out loud but 2 of these made me bust a gut! Very hard to choose but I think since I know this is what he was probably saying the winner is...




Bob-N-Tash said:


> Empty! My bowl is empty! See, I turn it upside down and nothing falls out. Fill it please!


 

FYI... the fat lips was the other one I enjoyed.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Oh Boy! 

Well I don't want to overthink this... so the first image in my archives that caught my eye was this...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Ohh krap!


Max


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dude, what did you eat?


----------



## lestat1978

See! The Jaguar hood ornament is scary!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Crap! I feel like Little Red Riding Hood!


----------



## bemyangell

I want to suck your blood.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

Whoa! Dude! It was only a joke!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ksdenton

I'm sorry! I'm neutered, I didn't know what that was!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

You stay away from my sister!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dog on right says: You don't have to SHOW me the squirrel stuck in your throat!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

My captions: 
#1 - Because I'm your mother and I said so.

#2 - I'm sorry, I promise I'll never touch any of your toys ever again.

#3 - Boo!

#4 - Whoa! Talk about dog breath!

Good job everyone.... I like keeping the game moving so picking a winner now..... drumroll please..... 

*The winner : Roushbabe*
*"You stay away from my sister!"*


----------



## Roushbabe

Bob-N-Tash said:


> My captions:
> #1 - Because I'm your mother and I said so.
> 
> #2 - I'm sorry, I promise I'll never touch any of your toys ever again.
> 
> #3 - Boo!
> 
> #4 - Whoa! Talk about dog breath!
> 
> Good job everyone.... I like keeping the game moving so picking a winner now..... drumroll please.....
> 
> *The winner : Roushbabe*
> *"You stay away from my sister!"*


Thanks Bob-N-Tash!  That was a great photo to begin with and I loved all the captions. 

Here's Keisel at the dog park when he was 6 months old.


----------



## sadiegold

Oh the timeless dance of love, so poetic yet so...violent???


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Kareoke afternoon at the dog park. Keisel and friend sing a duet.


----------



## Ksdenton

No I meant turn your head to the side like this. I can't see in your mouth that way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## G0LDEN M0M

They are some funny-looking Golden Retrievers! I'm outa' here!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Blue Moon, You saw me standing alone
Without a dream in my heart,
Without a love of my own


----------



## Roushbabe

Ksdenton said:


> No I meant turn your head to the side like this. I can't see in your mouth that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's been two days - let's keep this going!! 

This made me giggle  

Congrats Ksdenton, you're up!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Oh thanks! 
Let's see what I have. Sorry if I've ever used it before. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ummm, did you need this sock?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

On this episode of "My Strange Addiction", meet Bentley.


----------



## GRluver

"uuuummmm...can you close the door please"


----------



## Roushbabe

Yes, Can I help you with something? Didn't anybody tell you to knock first...


----------



## lhowemt

Nothing to see in here, I'm just doing the laundry.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Moving up for a few more


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

And the winner is fozziesmom. He brings me stuff all the time as if to see if I want it. 



fozziesmom said:


> Ummm, did you need this sock?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Aww, gee thanks! I'll have to wait until I get home from work to post one.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, try thiis one. It is Brinkley and his friend Toby.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Is this how to smile Mister Toby?


Max


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Get this...then she said 'no, Brinkley, good puppies don't pee on the floor!!'"

"BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!"


----------



## tine434

"Yup kid, looks like the tooth fairy is coming tonight."

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up.


----------



## Roushbabe

Brinkley: "Ahh I love you Toby you are my bestest best best friend!!"
Toby: "Yeah yeah, I love you too Brinkley"


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Yes Brinkley, but remember...they are only human.....they don't know how silly they look when they get down on all fours to play with us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

And the winner is, Maggiesmommy- this cracked me up!



maggiesmommy said:


> "Get this...then she said 'no, Brinkley, good puppies don't pee on the floor!!'"
> 
> "BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!"





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yaaayy!!! I will get back to you with a good pic!!


----------



## lhowemt

maggiesmommy said:


> Yaaayy!!! I will get back to you with a good pic!!


That really was excellent, very creative!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I agree.
It was my favorite also



lhowemt said:


> That really was excellent, very creative!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

So sorry, guys! My computer crashed and my tablet wasn't holding a charge...anyways..problem solved so here's the next picture...have fun!


----------



## tine434

Look mom, I can do yoga too! Take me!
(From the bottom of my heart I wanted to say ".... what? I'm horizontal running!" But I didn't know how many people would get the reference >. < :doh: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

"Hey Mom, you say you're climbing the walls when you're bored? Wellllll, I'm climbing the walls, so let's do some training, or go for that really long walk you were promising me! Pleeeeeze? I wuv you!"


----------



## Roushbabe

Look mom, I'm holding up the wall!!


----------



## lhowemt

What the heck? I went to sleep, and woke up to find that someone put this wall here!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Im rollering onnada floor laffering bekauze you look so silly in those rose kolored glasses.


Daizee


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

No, I don't like that spot over there. I like lying over here.


----------



## elly

Im sure I heard something down there!


----------



## Ksdenton

Yawwwnnn... Uh how'd I get like this? Boy those cats really know how to party. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

bumpity bump bump...can we get 2 more to make it an even 10?


----------



## maggiesmommy

Alright..close enough. I'm going to call it. They all had me in stitches, but, I choose this one:




tine434 said:


> Look mom, I can do yoga too! Take me!
> (From the bottom of my heart I wanted to say ".... what? I'm horizontal running!" But I didn't know how many people would get the reference >. < :doh: )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Solely because, back when I used to do yoga regularly, I'd be sweating and struggling to get into a pose...Maggie'd walk past, drop into a perfect downward dog, then just walk away like it was nothing....so, congrats...I look forward to your picture. (And I got the reference  )


----------



## tine434

Haha! How funny! Like she was taunting you! Haha.... I'll have a photo up ASAP when I get my computer booted up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Have fun! Oh, this is Remington btw

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

See, when I get down like this and grin, I do look like a wolf.


Max


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I can't believe I ate the whole thing.


----------



## GRluver

"See these piranha teeth? I dare you to pet my head."


----------



## GoldensGirl

Want to play mighty-bitey with me? I'll win!


----------



## tine434

We have four that have made me laugh, still need some more! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly

'Ok, Im ready to play. You be Dracula and I'll be a bat'


----------



## Barkr

Look mom no cavities


----------



## Roushbabe

Did somebody say CHEESE???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

(We didnt get 10 but its been a while)

I laughed at all of these...

But this one really made me laugh because since he's been losing puppy teeth we've been checking his mouth DAILY and he gets so tired of it haha. So this fit as him being like "see, here, don't dig in my mouth"



Barkr said:


> Look mom no cavities




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Wow thanks, I agree they were all too funny

Here is an early one of Roxy.


----------



## Ksdenton

I will get you my pretty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

"just one more step....stay right there Mr. Ball"


----------



## tine434

Shhh.... be vewy quiet.... I'm huntin' wabbits

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

Bump,bump,bump


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I think its sleeping.


----------



## Roushbabe

bump! I'm sure there are other clever captions for this cute photo!


----------



## goldk9

You think MacDonalds has no meat in their burgers, I could eat both those tiny things in one bite!


----------



## Barkr

Last call... Will choose later today


----------



## Barkr

*And next one up is Ksdenton*



Ksdenton said:


> I will get you my pretty
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They all made me laugh, this is exactly what I said when my son showed me this photo he took of Roxy.


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay!
I've tried several times to upload a photo from my phone but the app isn't working for me. I notice it's changed and doesn't work the same. I'll upload a new pic tonight from the desktop. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

What did ewe say Stick? Ewe want me to bite you?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

OMG look! A stick!


----------



## Roushbabe

You will never leave me again my precious stick!!


----------



## tine434

"No, it's in there... Just look a little closer" (teeheehee, he's gonna fall for it!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bump up. How about two more?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I've got you NOWWWWWWWWW!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

PrincessDaisy said:


> What did ewe say Stick? Ewe want me to bite you?



Winner winner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

WOW. Thanks

This is Ivory on the Instruction sheet for my wife's quilt pattern.











Max


----------



## Roushbabe

If this picture gets out to our family and friends, I want them to know I did most of the work! ;-)


----------



## Barkr

They think they are so clever, I can and will get hair on this quilt


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Come on folks, we can do better than two.

Put on your thinking caps.


Max


----------



## Wendy427

You know, Mom, I take this modeling job VERY seriously, and I expect to be paid in a bagful of cookies!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Wendy427, your turn.

Ivory was sort of a priss when she was brushed out. So you captured her mood that day when I was shooting quilt photos.

Max


----------



## Wendy427

Cool! Thanks! Here's a pic of Lacey. Have fun!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, who turned the light on?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

I know you were upset so here is my reenactment of the Walking Dead episode you missed tonight mom! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Yes a Temperpedic would be a good thing.

Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Maybe if I lie very still she won't notice me here on her bed


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Yes, please tuck me in, that would be so nice of you!


----------



## lhowemt

Leave me alone until I've had my coffee!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Bumpity Bump! Waiting for a couple more!


----------



## LizShort

First off, yes, I know it is snowing. Secondly, yes, I know you are excited. Third, no Santa is NOT coming. Now GO BACK TO BED!!


----------



## Wendy427

LizShort said:


> First off, yes, I know it is snowing. Secondly, yes, I know you are excited. Third, no Santa is NOT coming. Now GO BACK TO BED!!


OK, I'm going to call it. LizShort, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic for us all to caption!


----------



## LizShort

YAY!!! Okay how about this one :


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Oh! Hi...When did you get home? No we were not cuddling!......She was scared.....yeah that's it....Kitty was afraid if the storm......what? There was no storm? Ummm.....Kitty was afraid of the dark yeah.....the dark.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

If you won't let me have my own puppy I will have my own kitty


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I tried moving but it keeps finding me.


----------



## LizShort

We need just a few more and I can name the champ


----------



## Roushbabe

I _shall call him_ Squishy and he shall be _mine_ and he shall be _my_ Squishy


----------



## LizShort

I am going to call it  Roushbabe you are the winner


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I will protect you Inkey.


Max


----------



## Roushbabe

Sorry for taking so long to post.. 

Here is my picture


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dude, do you mind?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

Let's get a puppy they said...

it'll be fun they said...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Wake up, wake up! Its time to play.


Max


----------



## randomBvR

Harrumph....you told me this phase would only last a month... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

The ball is right there! Play with the BALL, I need a nap. Whew parenting is tiring. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

And the puppy tried everything to break his stare from the ball


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

It's been a few days.. time to call a winner!



tine434 said:


> Let's get a puppy they said...
> 
> it'll be fun they said...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Congrats tine434! You're up next!


----------



## Ksdenton

I agree! Best one  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I have to say, those are the cuitest two Goldens I have ever seen. Keisel is just THE prime example of what a Golden should look like.


Max


----------



## tine434

Rem as a pup at the beach!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Wow, that first wave is a doozie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

PrincessDaisy said:


> I have to say, those are the cuitest two Goldens I have ever seen. Keisel is just THE prime example of what a Golden should look like.
> 
> 
> Max


Awe thank you, he brings me joy everyday! Can never tell him no lol


----------



## Roushbabe

This is nothing like a bath!!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I went in th watur, now I want mi treet.


----------



## Baker

They tell me I'm a water dog, but I'm not sure how I feel about this stuff.


----------



## Ksdenton

Uuhhdd.. I fwink I got wadur up my nose


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

(Hehehe this stuff is cracking me up. Keep a few more coming guys)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

I just washed my hair and can't do a thing with it.


----------



## tine434

Ok, I'm gonna call it cause I'll be working later today and tomorrow.... it was really hard. Especially between this one and the treet one because the ONLY reason I got him in the water was by using treats!! Lol

But I chose this one cause it's exactly what he had to be thinking lol. He loves water now, but not back then on that day lol



Baker said:


> They tell me I'm a water dog, but I'm not sure how I feel about this stuff.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baker

Thanks  here's my photo.


----------



## randomBvR

If I play dead long enough maybe that cat will leave me alone 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

BANG!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Go way. I still sleeping.


Max


----------



## bemyangell

PrincessDaisy said:


> Go way. I still sleeping.
> 
> 
> Max


Whatever was in that water knocked me out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

101 squirrels....102 squirrels...103 squirrels....


----------



## randomBvR

Roushbabe said:


> 101 squirrels....102 squirrels...103 squirrels....


I like this one! Pick this one! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baker

Roushbabe said:


> 101 squirrels....102 quoIels...103 squirrels....


Winner This is probably exactly what she was thinking


----------



## Roushbabe

Sorry for taking so long to respond! 

Here is my picture


----------



## PrincessDaisy

That, young Miller, is a skvirrell. They are NOT cute. And will NOT be your friend. It is our job to bark and chase them off of OUR grass.


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Hey, Keisel, should we tell the mailman about that patch of ice by the mailbox??"

"No, Miller, just let it happen..."


----------



## Ksdenton

So Keisel, how long do we have to keep looking cute before she lets us out?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

"Trust me, if we do this long enough she won't be able to lea--- wait.... where is she going?!?"



maggiesmommy said:


> "Hey, Keisel, should we tell the mailman about that patch of ice by the mailbox??"
> 
> "No, Miller, just let it happen..."


BAHAHAHAHA! That literally made me LOL haha. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Bump for a few more maybe??


----------



## Roushbabe

Ok, I guess not

Even though we don't ever have snow - this was hilarious! 
Here is the winner!



maggiesmommy said:


> "Hey, Keisel, should we tell the mailman about that patch of ice by the mailbox??"
> 
> "No, Miller, just let it happen..."


Congrats Maggiesmommy - You're up!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay! Hehehe..thanks!

Here's mine...have fun.


----------



## bemyangell

maggiesmommy said:


> Yay! Hehehe..thanks!
> 
> Here's mine...have fun.


I swear I didnt do it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

This photo proves that it was Maggie, not the butler, that did it. In the master bedroom, with packaging paper.


Max


----------



## tine434

Oh uhm.... Hi mom... I wasn't expecting you for another hour.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Whew! Who knew that they put so much packing material in a Barkbox!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me

Can't play now I'm busy.


----------



## Ksdenton

Guess who I am now. Guess. Guess. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

They call me pirate puppy! On that note, I should probably call a cab home. That last water bowl hit me hard!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

Good ones so far...bumpity bump for the late entries. I'll pick a winner Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Barkr

Is this what they mean by half in the bag?


----------



## maggiesmommy

After a very hard decision, the winner is:




T&G said:


> They call me pirate puppy! On that note, I should probably call a cab home. That last water bowl hit me hard!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Congrats!


----------



## T&G

The app on my phone isn't working currently so I'm trying this from my computer. Hopefully it works!


----------



## Roushbabe

Hello! My name is Hunter. I'm almost 2 years old..about 24 inches tall, 60lbs and love to chase squirrels on my day off. I do have a romantic side and I'm a big time cuddler. I'm looking for a blond, crazy but fun female golden to be squirrel hunting lady


----------



## Barkr

I'm here to apply for the position ..... Executive Barkin Pantin Sniffer.


----------



## tine434

Hahaha! Oh Goodness! I can't even begin to try cause those are already so funny and cute 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

This is my power tie. I now have power over you. Feed me steak, rare, and bacon, crispy, and every third duck is mine, the truck is mine on Friday night. Got it? Good.


----------



## Pudden

"uhmm...Mom, I went speed dating in the neighborhood. Please expect some angry phone calls in about 2 months...sorry.."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Pudden said:


> "uhmm...Mom, I went speed dating in the neighborhood. Please expect some angry phone calls in about 2 months...sorry.."



Now that's funny!


----------



## Ksdenton

fozziesmom said:


> Now that's funny!



I second that!! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

*The GRF caption competition*

I heard you tell everyone to get ready to go. I'm dressed and ready. Can I go too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

But it's casual Friday, can't I skip the tie and just wear my collar?


----------



## T&G

Any more?! I'll pick tomorrow so we can get this moving. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

And the winner is...



Pudden said:


> "uhmm...Mom, I went speed dating in the neighborhood. Please expect some angry phone calls in about 2 months...sorry.."


 
This was toooooo funny! Especially since my Hunter still has his manhood! Ha! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

oh cool...will go and dig up a picture!


----------



## Pudden

here it is! Knock yerselves out, hehe.


----------



## lhowemt

Mom I think you'd better reconsider getting that indoor plumbing......


----------



## PrincessDaisy

It wazen't me, I sware Mom, it wazen't.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Did you forget to pay the gas bill again?


----------



## Pudden

great so far - keep em coming, folks!!


----------



## tine434

I got up for a late night snack and..... I may or may not have forgot to close the fridge. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ok, so tell me one more time why we didn't go vacationing at the BEACH? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe

Are we done posing for the picture? My butt is numb!


----------



## Pudden

hehe. couple more, guys - I'll pick tonight!


----------



## maggiesmommy

"ok, mom..first, let me start off by saying the measurement on the dishwasher soap box is NOT just a suggestion..."


----------



## bemyangell

This has been one hellish winter...hasn't it? Maybe it's time for a new roof.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

maggiesmommy said:


> "ok, mom..first, let me start off by saying the measurement on the dishwasher soap box is NOT just a suggestion..."



okay folks - many good ones; but since I can pick just one....:wave:

Maggiesmommy, your turn!!:wavey:


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay!! Thanks!

Ok, here's mine...have fun!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

He followed me home... can I keep him?


----------



## Roushbabe

Keep it moving, nothing to see here


----------



## Ksdenton

How about I take the bed tonight and you take the crate? I got my teddy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

You want to share?


Max


----------



## Artnlibsmom

Ummm, no......I had no intentions of destuffing him.....but..... now that you mention it.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434

You said I was getting a brother.... I see what you did there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patliber

but mom... it took me 5 tries to win him at the doggie arcade.. can we please keep him?!


----------



## mddolson

What? So you never slept with a stuffed toy, when you were a kid?

MikeD


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bumpity bump...last call...I'll pick tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519

*Snuggle*

Let's snuggle!!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Really tough decision this time, guys...so much so, I needed hubs to make the final call. The winner is:



patliber said:


> but mom... it took me 5 tries to win him at the doggie arcade.. can we please keep him?!


Can't wait to see your photo!


----------



## patliber

maggiesmommy said:


> Really tough decision this time, guys...so much so, I needed hubs to make the final call. The winner is:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your photo!


Awesome thank you! Loved that picture of your golden.



Have at it guys!


----------



## Ksdenton

Water?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr

I may be young but I know this is not the way this works:-/ now FILL ER UP!


----------



## Pudden

"So Mom, I'm reading the fine print down here at the bottom and I'm pretty sure it says "just add water"."


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Who needs a putter when you have teeth.


Max

OOO thatz knot phunnee Dadz.

"Thiz ez az klosze az ewe gwanna get tu gibing me et bath, so phill etz up Mommee."

Daizee

(Nao thatz phunnee, Iz don kare whu ewe are.)


----------



## Tennyson

MOM! Are you aware of the Canine Aquatic Bill of Rights?


----------



## lhowemt

Really mom! It was full of water, then I dove in and it all splashed out!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Irishladyo

Hey guys, who has no thumbs so can't use a hose.... this Dog!


----------



## patliber

Pudden said:


> "So Mom, I'm reading the fine print down here at the bottom and I'm pretty sure it says "just add water"."


Winner! Had to go with this one after reading it!! Couldn't hold back laughing. I enjoyed all the captions, they all were great.


----------



## Pudden

ooh...me again? try this one (Mama, Pudden, friend Smoke and Oma on a road trip)


----------



## LizShort

They only think they hid the cheese from me...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thatz right Smoke ol buddy, go <nudge> hug ... er ... diztract the Mommeez, and I'll open the big box of treatz.

Max


----------



## Roushbabe

Just wait a few more seconds and they'll get a whiff of something soon! It'll be hilarious! hehehe


----------



## lhowemt

Hey Lady! Yeah, you, OMA. Get outta my seat!


----------



## Barkr

Peek a boo


----------



## Pudden

okay, folks, a few more and tomorrow I'll pick


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I don't care where we are going or how long it takes... I'm just happy to be going with you.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hold on just a little more Smoke. I'm sure we'll find a tree soon.


----------



## Pudden

PrincessDaisy said:


> Thatz right Smoke ol buddy, go <nudge> hug ... er ... diztract the Mommeez, and I'll open the big box of treatz.
> 
> Max


ok folks, many good ones: winner above ! Let's move on :wavey:


----------



## PrincessDaisy

O.K., after 3 hours of trying, I finally did it.

This is the Princess and Sparky at Wife's quilt shop.

Enjoy.


Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Don't judge. You would too if you were cold. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me

HEY, where did that camera come from.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

A few more???


Max


----------



## Roushbabe

See, there is plenty of room for the two of us


----------



## PrincessDaisy

And the winner is;




gold4me said:


> HEY, where did that camera come from.


 
Martha, your turn.

Max


----------



## gold4me

OK guys here is my picture


----------



## PrincessDaisy

What a big paw you have.

Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Talk to the paw!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa

I am NOT in the mood!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Take a mint please!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

I'm ready for my pedicure, Mom. I'll just snooze while you file my nails.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Oh no! Papparazzi!


----------



## LizShort

Nod now, i fweepeee


----------



## Pudden

"Ya want some toes with those fritos?"


----------



## gold4me

AND the winner is :wavey:





Ksdenton said:


> Talk to the paw!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That was a hard choice because I liked them ALL!


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay! Ok let's see what I have. 







I think we maybe did this one before but it always makes me laugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

NNNnnoooooo, don't suck out my cute!


Max


----------



## gold4me

OMG it's Catzilla.


----------



## Pudden

Moom! I got another tick! This one is HUGE! Get the tweezers, quick!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Make it stop! Make it stop!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Couple more and I'll pick in the morning. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charleesmama

EEEEKKKKKKKKKK!! It's touching me!!!!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

fozziesmom said:


> Make it stop! Make it stop!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Winner winner!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I haven't forgotten. I will post one tonight.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, try this one-this is Fozzie and his cousin, Fred the Beagle.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I AM THE ALPHA!

Max


----------



## Ksdenton

Quick! Give him mouth to mouth. Mouth to mouth!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charleesmama

3...2...1...and Fozzie is the wrestling champion!!


----------



## mddolson

I am count Dogula, & I Vant to bite your neck!

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, I will pick tonight. Any more submissions?


----------



## Pudden

everyone should have a scrubber beagle for a quick ear cleaning on the go!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ksdenton said:


> Quick! Give him mouth to mouth. Mouth to mouth!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



This was funny! You're up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Hurray!







Bentley in the car. Caption this


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Eyes straight ahead Mom. Just like this!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Can I drive, Mom?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

LOOK! A car with my name on it!


Max (playing but not competing)


----------



## Charleesmama

Uh-Oh...I know this route...Crap she's taking me to the vet again!


----------



## Ksdenton

Charleesmama said:


> Uh-Oh...I know this route...Crap she's taking me to the vet again!



Haha! After his last vet trip this might just be his response next time. You won. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

That was my favorite too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charleesmama

Ok Here goes...Caption this:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tennyson

Eat Your Heart Out, Gene Simmons!


----------



## Charleesmama

Tennyson said:


> Eat Your Heart Out, Gene Simmons!


HAHAHA! Huge KISS fan! Love it!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Komcentrate Charlee, tazte th duk, phind th duk, tazte th duk, phind th duk.


Max (participating but not competing)


----------



## Ksdenton

Hide n seek is fun but tiring. One...two...three...




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charleesmama

PrincessDaisy said:


> Komcentrate Charlee, tazte th duk, phind th duk, tazte th duk, phind th duk.
> 
> 
> Max (participating but not competing)


 Totally cracked up at this one! Charlee has a toy duck that she LOVES and constantly loses around the house and is always in search of it


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Bumping up. Keep posting folks. Charlee needs more captions. Just look at that sweet face.

Max (not competing)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, did I win the longest tongue contest?


----------



## Charleesmama

Tennyson said:


> Eat Your Heart Out, Gene Simmons!


 Loved this one! Tennyson you won!


----------



## Tennyson

Thanks CM.
Knock yourselves out:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, I caught the flying saucer. Now what do you want me to do with it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up for more responses


----------



## goodog

*I got the SPACE ALIENS on the first grab.  ["thinking...geez the people get so nuts about them"







]*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up! We need this thread to continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ang.suds

"You told me the man with the hat and beard was NOT an alien but this saucer is definite proof that I'm on to something, MOM.


----------



## Pudden

Here ya go, Mom. I don't know why you keep throwing it away, but I think it's a pretty good disc and we should keep it.


----------



## Tennyson

Pudden said:


> Here ya go, Mom. I don't know why you keep throwing it away, but I think it's a pretty good disc and we should keep it.


Pudden trumps all.

You're up Pudden


----------



## Pudden

Oh cool. Ok, let's try this one:


----------



## 1stGold13

Don't worry son, we'll find her.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I think I saw the mailman turn left up there. Don't worry, we'll catch him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

Are we there yet?


----------



## Tennyson

Crewman Hiccup! I can't believe you forgot to bring our Oakleys!!!!!


----------



## Pudden

good so far - let's have a few more and I'll pick tomorrow
cheers


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Pudden said:


> Oh cool. Ok, let's try this one:












Wow, just found this super fun thread. I'm a few years late to the party, but can I play too? Here's mine-

"Driving Miss Daisy Dawg"


----------



## 1stGold13

"Stay cool, there's a roadblock ahead but they'll be looking for a group of 3"


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Hold on, we'll find a tree.


Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Pudden

1stGold13 said:


> "Stay cool, there's a roadblock ahead but they'll be looking for a group of 3"


hehe, winner!
Take it away!


----------



## 1stGold13

Yay! Caption this.


----------



## Karen519

*Caption*

I feel so SAFE with you!


----------



## Tennyson

_My Daddy has the bestest calves in the whole wide world!_


----------



## 1stGold13

Tennyson said:


> _My Daddy has the bestest calves in the whole wide world!_


Oops, that's actually mommy in the photo, but yes thank you I do


----------



## Bwilson

They did call for at ease right?


----------



## PrincessDaisy

<wag, wag, wag> I'll buff your boots before inspection, Mom. <wag, wag, wag>

Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Wait. Didn't they say about face?


----------



## 1stGold13

Bodiesmummy said:


> Wait. Didn't they say about face?


We have a Winner! Take it away:wavey:


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Oh goodie, here's one


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Can you please get your butt out of my face?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pudden

oof - you're supposed to say "beep beep beep" when you back up, remember?!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

I don't see any thorn in your butt.


Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Winner, winner!:dblthumb2



Pudden said:


> oof - you're supposed to say "beep beep beep" when you back up, remember?!


Well things have surely slowed down. Didn't want to wait for 10 responses. Maybe Pudden can get things moving again!


----------



## Pudden

oh my, me again? I'm on a roll...here goes:


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Look at me Mom, i am helpink.

Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Wait, almost.....got......it....stretcccccccch (if I get it, the big dog is never getting it back!)


----------



## Pudden

good so far - keep 'em coming!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wait for meeeeeeeee!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson

Lemme help Pudden. Lemme lemme lemme lemme lemme help Pudden.


----------



## Pudden

ok, a few more, please!


----------



## Baker

No, No stop running... I just want the toy.Dang it.


----------



## Pudden

Tennyson said:


> Lemme help Pudden. Lemme lemme lemme lemme lemme help Pudden.


ok, winner! 

it reflects Crewman Hiccup's personality, who is always eager to assist the elderly..


----------



## Tennyson

OK..........give it your best shotsky!


----------



## Wendy427

Oh boy! Something sure smells gooood!


----------



## 1stGold13

"Grrr, why does it always tip easier when it's empty? One of these days....sigh"


----------



## Rob's GRs

"_I don't always drink beer from a can, but when I do, I prefer Dog Equis_."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Rob's GRs said:


> "_I don't always drink beer from a can, but when I do, I prefer Dog Equis_."


That's a great one!


----------



## Tennyson

Rob's GRs said:


> "_I don't always drink beer from a can, but when I do, I prefer Dog Equis_."


The boss has a winner! I have an infinity for imported beers, btw.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I tried finding something to use and this is the only one I think I could find. It is an older picture but give it a shot...........


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Don't look at me, Im not scratching your belly.


Max


----------



## Pudden

it's not my fault, dad. I told him not to smell my butt....


----------



## Tennyson

_Dad.........I think he got in your stash again._


----------



## Bodiesmummy

What? I just told him it was the last tennis ball on earth and he fainted!


----------



## Damaris

Seriously? I don't know whats wrong with this kid!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Any more responses? If not, I'll pick the winner on Saturday morning......


----------



## Rob's GRs

The winner is;



Bodiesmummy said:


> What? I just told him it was the last tennis ball on earth and he fainted!


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Oooh, ME again? I'm at work, but I'll see if I can find something on my facebook 
Ok, here's Bodie in "his" chair Excuse the messy kitchen in the background, I blame my children!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

See? It looks like I'm running really fast!


Max
(patricipating, but not competing)


----------



## jubial

Here is a silly photo of marley.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

jubial said:


> Here is a silly photo of marley.


Great picture, but you need to take a look at the picture of the GR in the chair in post 4546. Now post a caption for that picture.

Welcome to the forum.


Max


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Ok folks, not one entry? I'll wait one more day then someone else can post a different picture and see if that gets the ball rolling!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Man, I wish they'd buy a bigger chair-my butt's getting sore!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bodiesmummy

There we go! Any more?


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Make sure if you are thinking _La-Z-Boy_, you are referring to the chair"......


----------



## Ksdenton

What? No. I'm not sitting on the cat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

What? They way you lie in it doesn't look so comfortable either.


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Rob's GRs said:


> "Make sure if you are thinking _La-Z-Boy_, you are referring to the chair"......


 
:--king:And the winner is Rob! Take it away!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one for captions...........


----------



## Barkr

No... sorry, I have not seen him all day


----------



## RYAC

Dad... I told him being head of the pack stinks sometimes...


----------



## pb2b

You have to be a fan of the show Big Bang Theory to appreciate this, but my caption is:

"Bazinga!" followed by the famous Sheldon Cooper laugh.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

This is how its done on Smakdown.


Max
(Participating but not competing)


----------



## Rob's GRs

The winner is;



Barkr said:


> No... sorry, I have not seen him all day


----------



## Barkr

LOL Thank you.

Here is an old one of my bridge girl AMBER


----------



## Artnlibsmom

The paparazzi will never recognize me in my shades!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

<BRING ME TWINKIES!!>



Max
(participating, but not competing)


----------



## RYAC

"License and registration please!"


----------



## Barkr

Bumping up. Last chance will choose soon


----------



## Barkr

RYAC said:


> "License and registration please!"


Winner This made me LOL::wavey:


----------



## RYAC

Barkr, that was a great photo! Alright, have at it with this one...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's my toy! Mine, mine, mine and you can't have it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Stay close Mr Squeaky and the monsters won't get us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

What?



Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Is there a problem? You said, take your toy and go to bed, so I did!


----------



## RYAC

Bumping up!!


----------



## Tennyson

_Don't even think about it_


----------



## Barkr

He needed a home ...can I keep him?


----------



## Tennyson

_Mommy? Could you pwease read us a tory?_


----------



## RYAC

These are all so funny. I will chose a winner by the end of the day or after 4 more posts...


----------



## RYAC

I thoroughly enjoyed everyone's captions! However, the winner is.... *Ksdenton*




Ksdenton said:


> Stay close Mr Squeaky and the monsters won't get us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If Lucy could talk, and based off her goofy personality, this is what she would say.


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay! Thank you. 

Here's my Bentley doing what he does best. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

" hehe...maybe if I pretend to sleep all cute like this, they won't give me a bath. If they only knew what I rolled in today hehe..."


----------



## PrincessDaisy

<Phrist th squekkee toi, then th Mommees shoes, and th uglee sweatur phrom Krismas. Thay awl gunna die horribul deaths.>


Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Ksdenton

Few more...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

Bumping up!


----------



## pb2b

Mom said I get to sleep in. Woof!


----------



## Ksdenton

*The GRF caption competition*



RYAC said:


> " hehe...maybe if I pretend to sleep all cute like this, they won't give me a bath. If they only knew what I rolled in today hehe..."



Winner winner! I think he does try to fake sleep so we don't kick him out of the bed. 
Oh wow I just realized you were the winner before me. Keep the torch or pass it on. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

Rules are rules  Alright all try this one...


----------



## PrincessDaisy

"No, this apartment is too small. We need room to grow. Very nice floor covering though."


Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Pooklook

Whacha waitin' for? ...we made some space for you too right here...


----------



## Rob's GRs

If this was a poker game we already have a Full House and a Pair.......


----------



## Ksdenton

Humph, fine you can stay here until the storm passes. But then you leave!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

The winner is...



Rob's GRs said:


> If this was a poker game we already have a Full House and a Pair.......


Great caption!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one of my Liam you can caption...........


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh..my..God! What is on my head? Get it off, get it off!


----------



## Ksdenton

Look Mom! This proves I'm an angel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Thank you God for my guardian angel!

Max
(participating but not competing)


----------



## Rob's GRs

Any more responses? I will pick a winner on Friday.........


----------



## Damaris

Maybe if I stay really still, I will get some of those shiny balls too!!!


----------



## RYAC

"You must now call me Charlie B Barking! And as my angel implies, we must watch _All Dogs Go to Heaven_ NOW!"


----------



## Barkr

Hey I thought the saying was Angel on my shoulder?


----------



## Rob's GRs

The winner is;



PrincessDaisy said:


> Thank you God for my guardian angel!
> 
> Max
> (participating but not competing)


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ksdenton said:


> Look Mom! This proves I'm an angel.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am not sure what happened with things or if the winner is around so let me go with this winner next.


----------



## Ksdenton

Let's see what I have. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bumping up.... Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Mommy, look! I killed the mean octopus for you!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

fozziesmom said:


> Mommy, look! I killed the mean octopus for you!



Ok, times up. 
You are the winner.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, thanks! I'll post one in a bit.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, sorry it took so long. Try this one:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up..no takers?


----------



## Barkr

QUICK RUN I just rang the doorbell LOL.


----------



## Bentleysmom

oh thank goodness, the mother ship has arrived right on time. I must go now.


----------



## RYAC

"Treats!!!!! Move kid!"


----------



## Angelina

And a one, and a two, and step, step, step...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Any more? I will choose tomorrow.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

"help! help! There's a really tough guy with a studded collar trying to pounce on me!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Barkr said:


> QUICK RUN I just rang the doorbell LOL.



This is the winner! It cracked me up! They were all great ones, tho.


----------



## Barkr

Thanks.Give this one a shot


----------



## RYAC

"Can I keep it? PLEASE!!!!"


----------



## GRluver

Your are going to have to move these poles cuz I am NOT dropping my stick


----------



## Wendy427

"Mom, I know there's a way to do this. I just need 5 more mins to figure it out."


----------



## Barkr

GRluver said:


> Your are going to have to move these poles cuz I am NOT dropping my stick


Winner:wavey:
Yup, that exactly how Roxy feels about her sticks.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up?


----------



## Barkr

Sent PM if no response I will choose another .


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I just wanted to make sure it kept going.


----------



## Barkr

RYAC said:


> "Can I keep it? PLEASE!!!!"


New winner . Roxy gets so mad and runs back to get the stick if I won't let her carry it .


----------



## RYAC

Thanks! Go at it with this one...


----------



## Wendy427

"You know I want it, Dad, and I want it NOW!"


----------



## Darthsadier

"Pretty please can I have it. Pleaseeee. Look I'm sitting pretty"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Mmmmm, my favorite! Did you get me a large?


----------



## RYAC

Bumping up! I will choose tonight...


----------



## Ksdenton

Haha. I know you can't resist my golden grin. Come on. Bring it over.


----------



## RYAC

The Winner Is...



Ksdenton said:


> Haha. I know you can't resist my golden grin. Come on. Bring it over.


When I anthropomorphize my dog, she usually sounds a little sassy like that. She is like the know it all kid in school.


----------



## Ksdenton

I thought the look on her face wasn't anxious but confident. She knew it was coming. Lol


----------



## Ksdenton

Ok my turn. 







Bentley caught tearing up his bed.


----------



## Roushbabe

Oh nooo... maybe if I stay still she won't see me at all and walk away....go away!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bump up for some more


----------



## Rob's GRs

He is saying " Just getting out the lumps"


----------



## AlanK

You know it was the cat. I would never.......


----------



## pb2b

What? You don't like my improvements? Stink eye for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier

Hey human What are you looking at? Nothing to see here. Now if you don't mind I would like to continue my remodel. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Picking the winner tonight.


----------



## Ksdenton

Rob's GRs said:


> He is saying " Just getting out the lumps"



Winner!
The way he goes crazy in his bed it almost seems like this could be why.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan and a stuffed toy dog.


----------



## mddolson

Caption:" Take your time, but serioulsy, who's better looking, him or me?"

Mike D


----------



## Ksdenton

Did it move? I think I saw it move!


----------



## Wendy427

"Can he join our pack, Dad? He's sitting pretty just like me!"


----------



## lhowemt

Shhh, don't say a word or look at him in the eye. I'm not sure what the deal is with this dude but he seems a bit "stuffy"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

The Winner..........



lhowemt said:


> Shhh, don't say a word or look at him in the eye. I'm not sure what the deal is with this dude but he seems a bit "stuffy"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Thanks! Ok have at this one



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here kitty, kitty kitty. Look what I got for you............


----------



## Ksdenton

What? You said your like your pool? POP!


----------



## lhowemt

Sorry, I got distracted going out of town for Pearl's' spay. Let's see some more captions!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Ok the winner is KSDenton! Amazingly the cat has not popped the pool...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton

Bentley getting into the laundry


----------



## Wendy427

Does this make my butt look big?


----------



## Ksdenton

Wendy427 said:


> Does this make my butt look big?



Wendy looks like you're the winner!
I'll be off the board for a while so needed to select a winner today.


----------



## GoldenLove88

Is my tail suppose to be inside or outside of underwear?


----------



## Wendy427

Ksdenton said:


> Wendy looks like you're the winner!
> I'll be off the board for a while so needed to select a winner today.


Thanks! Here's the next pic to caption. I'll pick a winner on Thursday, so whichever comes first: 10 captions, or Thursday:


----------



## lhowemt

The grass really is greener on the other side! I want I want!


----------



## Wendy427

Wendy427 said:


> Thanks! Here's the next pic to caption. I'll pick a winner on Thursday, so whichever comes first: 10 captions, or Thursday:


Bumping up for more captions! C'mon guys! :wave:


----------



## Darthsadier

I'm sexy and I know it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

*This is the current picture to post captions for:*

This is the current picture to post captions for:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Just a few more inches of dirt, and I'm outta here! I know there's good stuff on the other side of the fence!


----------



## lhowemt

Darthsadier said:


> I'm sexy and I know it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well it sure is good to have a good self image! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenLove88

Why do I have to do potty on the dirt ground instead of grass?


----------



## Wendy427

Just one more day to post a caption...Will pick a winner tomorrow, Thursday evening.


----------



## Wendy427

Just a few more hours to post captions, folks. I'll pick this evening @5pm.


----------



## Wendy427

fozziesmom said:


> Just a few more inches of dirt, and I'm outta here! I know there's good stuff on the other side of the fence!


fozziesmom, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic!


----------



## Wendy427

fozziesmom, you're the winner! Go ahead and post the next pic! (sending a PM, too)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I need to get to my computer. I'll post one today.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, try this one. This is puppy Brinkley and his friend Toby.


----------



## Pilgrim123

NO! I am NOT your mother!


----------



## Darthsadier

Hey kid, back off and stay away from there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heehee! I wasn't even thinking of that when I posted this pic...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

I dance like a butterfly and sting like a bee! (M. Ali)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

TAG! You're it!


----------



## GoldenLove88

Don't even think about chewing on my tail!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Any more? I'll pick Friday morning.


----------



## RYAC

"Kid if you're thinking what I think you are... you are _udderly_ incorrect!"


----------



## Ksdenton

How do you catch these little things?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

RYAC said:


> "Kid if you're thinking what I think you are... you are _udderly_ incorrect!"



This cracked me up! You are the winner!


----------



## RYAC

Thanks Fozziesmom! Ok try this one... It is Lucy and Josie (abradshaw71) at Lake Michigan earlier this summer.


----------



## Pilgrim123

All right, Mom, you've proved Pavlov was right once again. Now can we have some?


----------



## olliversmom

"Listen Lucy, its easy. Just stand under where they are flying and wait. Tasty morsels from the sky come next. Be ready."


----------



## Ksdenton

Bthig lick. Bthig lick. And you'll weach the top oth your nothe.


----------



## RYAC

Great entries so far! Bumping up...


----------



## GoldenLove88

Aha! My tongue can reach above my nose than you do!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Not sure why, but as much as we try we can not catch any snowflakes on our tongues in the Summer.


----------



## RYAC

These all are awesome! I will choose tonight.


----------



## lhowemt

Da plane boss, Da plane!


----------



## RYAC

Pilgrim123 said:


> All right, Mom, you've proved Pavlov was right once again. Now can we have some?


This one was quite clever! You are the winner!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Eek! I should have thought about the fact that I am hopeless at taking photos, especially funny ones! If it doesn't break any rules, how about coming up with the funniest title for the dream they're having, or otherwise, please choose somebody else, and I'll promise not to enter again until I have a photo worthy of entry in this thread


----------



## lhowemt

You are funny. How about you just pick your favorite caption from the last go around?


----------



## Pilgrim123

You know, some times I surprise myself and actually do something quite bright. This week does not qualify as one of them. New painkillers and thinking do not necessarily work together. This is the photo but otherwise I nominate Ksdenton.


----------



## Ksdenton

*The GRF caption competition*

(Perfect pic for the caption comp)

Dreaming: 
Dog- "Throw the ball. Throw the ball."
Boy- "Fetch the ball. Fetch the ball."


----------



## RYAC

A dogs ultimate dream

Dreaming:

Boy: (Picking up the dogs tennis ball.)

Dog: "Boy drop it!"

Boy: (Drops the ball.)

Dog: "Good boy! Now sit and stay! I'm going to eat this sandwich you left on the table."


----------



## RYAC

Bumping up...


----------



## RYAC

Come on peeps, lets get the creative captions going! Also, pilgrim are you out there?


----------



## lhowemt

I think we all folded after ksdenton's shot


----------



## Pilgrim123

I'd agree with that! Just because I don't think it'll be beaten, ksdenton, you're the winner! Congratulations! (Though, Ryac, yours was awfully close).


----------



## mddolson

"Best Friends"

Mike D


----------



## Ksdenton

Thanks guys. 
Here's my pic to caption


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Do these socks make my feet look big?


----------



## Darthsadier

Seriously could you make me look any more ridiculous? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

"This humiliates us both."


----------



## Jen & Brew

Seriously......


----------



## Rob's GRs

To use an 80's quote " This is so NOT Totally Tubular"


----------



## Ksdenton

maggiesmommy said:


> "This humiliates us both."



All were great but I pick this as the winner. I think he was actually saying this to me.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay!!

Ok, here's mine:


----------



## Ksdenton

Oooowwww... Think I got some sand wedged between my...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Man, that fish didn't taste as good as I thought it would...


----------



## RYAC

"But mom!!! I didn't mean to destroy their sand castle."


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bumpity Bumpity. I'll choose late tonight/early tomorrow.


----------



## Rob's GRs

"I can almost hear the water calling my name"


----------



## maggiesmommy

I'm calling it...after a very surprisingly tough decision for there only being 4 entries, the winner is:



fozziesmom said:


> Man, that fish didn't taste as good as I thought it would...



Can't wait to see your picture.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thanks! We just got our power back after 3 days. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, try this one:


----------



## Jen & Brew

In my past life I was a beaver


----------



## Ksdenton

(Singing) "You ain't nothin' but a hound dog. Cryin' all the time..."


----------



## RYAC

"Mom...Change my name to Brinkley(Gazebo's DTE Authorized Tree Service)..."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

RYAC said:


> "Mom...Change my name to Brinkley(Gazebo's DTE Authorized Tree Service)..."



Hahahaha!!! Too funny!


----------



## Pilgrim123

Give me a minute or two and you can have all the matches you need, Mom!


----------



## loraliromance

I think I have something stuck between my teeth.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok I will choose in the morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Considering all of the weird Michigan weather that we've had this year and the 3 days without power last weekend, I have to give it to:




RYAC said:


> "Mom...Change my name to Brinkley(Gazebo's DTE Authorized Tree Service)..."



This one made me giggle! Okay, RYAC, you are up!


----------



## RYAC

Thanks! Well many of you have probably seen the thread on Duke. He is my in-laws golden, who has a big piece of my heart. I think he loves me more than anyone. Well I found a picture from when my wife and I first started seeing each other and he was a puppy. Always such a silly boy. Have at it!


----------



## Wendy427

Just had to get a mani-pedi AND a facial!


----------



## Ksdenton

What? Is there something on my face?


----------



## loraliromance

I have a dream and that dream is...well I sometimes wish I was a Chocolate lab. I just love their silky chocolate mocha fur...this...this is the only way I can live my dream...don't judge.


----------



## maggiesmommy

"Ok, I need you to be cool and not ask any questions, but if anyone asks, I was here the whole time..."


----------



## Jen & Brew

LOL @ mani pedi and a facial! Lololol


----------



## RYAC

These are all wonderful! Keep them coming and I'll choose tomorrow.


----------



## lhowemt

Nope. Not me. That was not me that you saw out of the yard in the mud bog. That was your other dog. I've been laying in the fresh clean grass this whole time.....


----------



## Rob's GRs

You say you want to have a mudroom for the house ?.....


----------



## RYAC

maggiesmommy said:


> "Ok, I need you to be cool and not ask any questions, but if anyone asks, I was here the whole time..."


You're the winner! This had me laughing.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay!!
Here's my pic:


----------



## Jen & Brew

Just "leaf" him there, he did that on purpose.


----------



## loraliromance

That's Right, "Down Stay" and you get a treat.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Now, I know I'm a goldie and beautiful and all that, but, really, you don't need to prostrate yourself. A bow would have been enough!


----------



## Ksdenton

Come on, just one more mile. I promise.


----------



## pb2b

Well.... If you can't hang with the big dogs, stay on the porch!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bumpidy bump...I'll pick Friday night.


----------



## maggiesmommy

You guys made it so hard on me...but, alright...here's the winner:




Ksdenton said:


> Come on, just one more mile. I promise.



Congrats!!


----------



## Ksdenton

I might have already used this one before. Can't remember.


----------



## loraliromance

Just look inside the hole, the cat says. There's a big juicy bone he says. If I get out of here with my entire head, I'm eating him.


----------



## pb2b

I smell bacon!!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Bump!
How about a few more?


----------



## Pilgrim123

Alice in wonderland! Where's the other half of that magic mushroom?


----------



## RYAC

"Cat doors!!!!! Mom is that you?"


----------



## Rob's GRs

George Washington Carver was quoted as saying "_Education is the key to unlock the golden door of freedom_". I am not sure this is what he had in mind Bentley....


----------



## Ksdenton

pb2b said:


> I smell bacon!!!



Winner winner!!


----------



## mddolson

I know this is too late, but I just had to add mine:
"Nope, it's not in here either!"

Mike D


----------



## pb2b

Haha. Ok here goes:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ummmm, a little help here please?!


----------



## RYAC

I'm so bored!! Put the camera down and play with me!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Foot prints on the table, lip prints on the table and a butt print on the couch! Take that Mom!!


----------



## pb2b

Bumping up to see if we can get a few more...


----------



## Chritty

You sit your way, I'll sit mine....


----------



## Chritty

"Well, you did say sit"


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Some people sit at the head of the table, I am the head of the table".........


----------



## pb2b

One more bump. I will pick a winner tomorrow.


----------



## pb2b

RYAC said:


> I'm so bored!! Put the camera down and play with me!



Winner! Henry thinks all people should play with him all the time.


----------



## RYAC

Thanks!!! Have at it with this one. It is Lucy as a 4 month old...


----------



## Chritty

"Today the backyard, tomorrow the world!!"


----------



## grbullets

Ughhhhhhh, I saw em, I just didn't feel like chasin em!


----------



## Pilgrim123

That's one heck of a big, beautiful world out there.


----------



## Rob's GRs

In the voice from Let's Make A Deal.............."_You can take the shoes, or you can go with what is behind door number 1"_


----------



## RYAC

These are all awesome! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Ksdenton

Rain, rain, go away. Little puppy wants to play.


----------



## Chritty

"The red ones will go there, the gold ones will go under the tree...."


----------



## mddolson

"There's a squirrel up that tree, & I'm going to get him!"

Mike D


----------



## RYAC

All so great! I will pick tonight.


----------



## RYAC

Ksdenton said:


> Rain, rain, go away. Little puppy wants to play.


Winner!!! I feel like she has a theme song for everything in life. My wife cracked up when she saw your post.


----------



## Ksdenton

Yay!







This mornings pic


----------



## Chritty

"I told the huuuman king size darn it!!"


----------



## RYAC

"Nobody can see me in this high tech camouflage!"


----------



## Jen & Brew

Let me out, I'm starting to go belly up!


----------



## Ksdenton

Jen & Brew said:


> Let me out, I'm starting to go belly up!



Haha! Love it. You win!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Oh cool!!! Alright, have fun with this one


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Don't let it touch me.....puuuuleeeease don't let it touch me!!!!!


----------



## Jen & Brew

Hahaha!! That's probably what he was thinking! That's the face he makes when we turn the fan on in the trailer


----------



## Chritty

"I found these teef beside your bed"


----------



## Jen & Brew

Lol! Bump! We need some more!


----------



## RYAC

"Whatever dad said... I didn't do it!"


----------



## Chritty

"You're gonna do what to my what glands now?"


----------



## Chritty

"Whaddya mean she got kicked off of Idol?! She's the best one!"

(I hope it's not against the rules to post more than one)


----------



## Jen & Brew

fozziesmom said:


> Don't let it touch me.....puuuuleeeease don't let it touch me!!!!!



This one cracks me up! You win!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Awww, thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

*The GRF caption competition*

Try this one(Brinkley's attempt at a selfie):


----------



## Jen & Brew

#NoMakeupSelfie


----------



## Jen & Brew

I woke up like this!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!


----------



## Chritty

Ahh wrong button! I wanted Angry Birds!


----------



## pb2b

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful.


----------



## RYAC

"Nobody can withstand my cuteness!"

#MorningCuddleTimeWithMom


----------



## sadiegold

OH MY, where did I put those tweezers?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

These are all great! I'll pick in the morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Chritty said:


> Ahh wrong button! I wanted Angry Birds!



Haha this was hysterical! You win!


----------



## Chritty

Yay! So happy!!

Have fun with this one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oh man, I never should have done those last two Jell-O shots last night..


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!!


----------



## RYAC

"Squirrels, bunnies, ducks...Squirrels, bunnies, ducks...Squirrels..."


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

There has to be more than this! Bumping up!!?


----------



## Chritty

Yeah C'mon!!

I've got a couple even!!!


----------



## Chritty

fozziesmom said:


> Oh man, I never should have done those last two Jell-O shots last night..



Winner!

I would have also accepted,

"Get a human they said! It'll be fun they said!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, try this one:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

"Read my lips: I want steak for dinner!"


----------



## Taylorsmum

If I don't look they'll never know I've got the tablet hidden.


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Go ahead, make my day"


----------



## Chritty

"This is what you look like, cranky lady"


----------



## RYAC

"I caught you stroking the neighbors dog. We need to talk!"


----------



## Darthsadier

Seriously human, you do not want to piss me off today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RYAC

Bumping Up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Rob's GRs said:


> "Go ahead, make my day"



Ok, this cracked me up because my hubby is a Clint Eastwood fan. Your turn, RobsGRs!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one.


----------



## goodog

Sumo Wrestler try outs. After wrestling, you have to chug 20 lbs of kibble


----------



## Chritty

I climb on you like this and then we can reach the cookie jar!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up for any more possible replies.


----------



## Wendy427

I wuv you, I wuv you, I WUV YOU!


----------



## pb2b

I don't see any gray hairs up here. I guess we just need to get the Just for Men for mustaches.


----------



## Rob's GRs

The winner this time is;



goodog said:


> Sumo Wrestler try outs. After wrestling, you have to chug 20 lbs of kibble


----------



## Rob's GRs

Goodog if you misunderstood my private message all you have to do is find a funny picture in your collection of pictures of your dogs and post one here so we can make captions to it just likr you have done to some of ours already.


----------



## goodog

Visiting the Vet







​


----------



## Chritty

"Dog-Girl to the rescue!!"


----------



## Rob's GRs

On your mark, get ready, Go !!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ahh, nothing like a good massage..


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Yep didn't I tell yah..see...I was right, she's fitting me for antlers for Christmas, let me outtah here!!!!


----------



## achamber

love love love the white faces!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I see this thread has stopped. *goodog* I think this may be all the response you get and if you wish you may pick a winner.


----------



## goodog

*"..I was right, she's fitting me for antlers for Christmas, let me outtah here!!!"

Kodiac-Bear *_*(Tom and Diesel) are the winners.......!*_:You_Rock_


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Gooddog, RobsGRs is right. You need to pick a winner so the thread doesn't die out. Then that person posts the next picture.


----------



## Chritty

fozziesmom said:


> Gooddog, RobsGRs is right. You need to pick a winner so the thread doesn't die out. Then that person posts the next picture.



Gooddog has picked KodiacBear as far as I am aware


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Didn't see a return from Goodog early yesterday Sorry!!! :curtain:

OK here you go!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Oops I thought that was gooddog's quote-my bad. I just didn't want this thread to go away- some of them can be so funny!!!!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

fozziesmom said:


> Oops I thought that was gooddog's quote-my bad. I just didn't want this thread to go away- some of them can be so funny!!!!


It's all good, my fault for not checking later in the evening. :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I vant to bite your neck!(in his best Dracula voice).


----------



## goodog

*The Winner!*



goodog said:


> *"..I was right, she's fitting me for antlers for Christmas, let me outtah here!!!"**.*


*

Kodiac-Bear *_*(Tom and Diesel) are the winners......*_


----------



## goodog

Thought I had declared a winner. Sorry. Ive PM Kodiac-Bear and Rob also


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Bumping up,

See post #4837 for next pic

Tom


----------



## mddolson

Caption: Go on, put your fingers in, I dare you!

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

"Here's Johnny!!"


----------



## maggiesmommy

"How do you get to Matthew McConaughey's house? Just go alright alright alright! Poke poke poke. See what I did there?"


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

Well I'm getting ready to leave for vacation for a couple of weeks, so I'm going to declare a winner.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear

fozziesmom said:


> I vant to bite your neck!(in his best Dracula voice).


I like this one best, OK fossiesmom your the winner!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, I'll post one soon! Thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, try this one-Brinkley was wrestling with DH this morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!


----------



## Chritty

Ah that's the spot


----------



## pb2b

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up! Any more?


----------



## Darthsadier

Stupid human thinks he will win this fight wait till he sees what's coming next


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson

A little to the left, a little more, now up a little, no down a bit. 
THERE! Oh ya, baby! (in Austin Powers voice).

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

mddolson said:


> A little to the left, a little more, now up a little, no down a bit.
> THERE! Oh ya, baby! (in Austin Powers voice).
> 
> Mike D



Winner! Brinkley does have his "sweet spots"


----------



## mddolson

*Bella*

Ok here's one of Bella from last March.
She has this serious look on her face like she's thinking something:

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

"This yellow snow was here before I sat down...."


----------



## Rob's GRs

"And they said it would be an early Spring"........


----------



## Wendy427

"This gives new meaning to the saying, 'Grin and BARE it!' "


----------



## mddolson

And the winner is:



Wendy427 said:


> "This gives new meaning to the saying, 'Grin and BARE it!' "


Mike D


----------



## Wendy427

*Here's the next picture to caption....*

Here you go! Have fun with this one!


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up.....I've got a couple of good ones in mind. Need a hint?


----------



## Chritty

Dude. This grass is like.... wow man.... It feels so.... You know? (Voiced by Keanu Reeves")


----------



## mddolson

Say what?, Sorry I was catching some Zzzz's


----------



## Jen & Brew

Dude, don't eat the grass clippings whoa


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up. Would love to see some more funny captions!


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up again. I'll declare a winner Friday morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Wow, man-Could you pass the milkbones, please?


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up. Let's see your funnies!


----------



## Darthsadier

Anything in my teeth? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427

Chritty said:


> Dude. This grass is like.... wow man.... It feels so.... You know? (Voiced by Keanu Reeves")


Chritty, you're the winner!


----------



## Chritty

Woohoo. 

Here's one for ya!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hey! Get out of my pool! Mom said it was my turn!


----------



## Wendy427

"You got it. That's the spot. These hydro-massages are the best!"


----------



## mddolson

Not Now!, Can't you see I'm soaking my paws?

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

Bumpin' 'er up!


----------



## Chritty

fozziesmom said:


> Hey! Get out of my pool! Mom said it was my turn!



I really do like this one. It sounds like our own dialogue!! Winner


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Gee, thanks! I'll have to find a good one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I haven't forgotten. I've just been super busy. Does someone else have a good picture that they'd like to post?


----------



## mddolson

*In the snow*

Here's another of Bella.

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Perfect! She's adorable!


----------



## Chritty

Achoooooo!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

It's too cold out here! Someone let me in!


----------



## mddolson

Do we have any more captions?

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

& the Winner is:


Chritty said:


> Achoooooo!


I had one myself which was :" OOooo brain freeze, I've got to stop doing that!"

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

Here it is!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What? We didn't eat the trash, honest!


----------



## mddolson

"Ya, that's it, just look at the camera & smile!"

Mike D


----------



## Rob's GRs

I do not have a response here but want to bump this up to see if a winner should be selected now or any more activity for this thread?


----------



## lhowemt

Smile? I thought you said stick out your tongue...


----------



## pb2b

Please place cookies directly onto the pink things sticking out of our mouths.


----------



## Chritty

pb2b said:


> Please place cookies directly onto the pink things sticking out of our mouths.



Winner!! Your turn


----------



## pb2b

Here you go!


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Don't even think you are going to sit here"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What?? This is my chair!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy

"No, Mr. Bond, I expect you to throw the ball.. muahahahaha!"


----------



## Wendy427

"WOW, Mom/Dad, that's pretty racy stuff you're watching on T.V.!"


----------



## Chritty

You get in the crate!


----------



## pb2b

maggiesmommy said:


> "No, Mr. Bond, I expect you to throw the ball.. muahahahaha!"



Winner! You noticed the evil grin he is sporting


----------



## maggiesmommy

Yay!! Ok, here's mine, have fun.


----------



## Toffee's mrs

"The packaging is always more fun than the actual present!"


----------



## mddolson

Don't look at me!, The elf did it.

Mike D


----------



## AlanK

That evil elf is to blame.


----------



## goodog

It was ALL Santa's doing. The guy has never figured out how to wrap presents. He wrapped me instead for Christmas. He has some very twisted elves that stick on tape. OMG the things they said while I was in their "Wrapping shop." 

And we all thought Christmas was a "Family" holiday!!


----------



## goodog

Dont you wuv my party hat? Holidays are so festive.


----------



## Eclipse

No, this wrapping paper didn't have candy inside it - I'm the present!


----------



## Chritty

I swear you said "ripping paper"


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bumpity Bump...I pick tomorrow.


----------



## maggiesmommy

mddolson said:


> Don't look at me!, The elf did it.
> 
> Mike D



Such a tough choice to make, but, I finally settled on this one...congrats! Can't wait to see your picture!


----------



## mddolson

*Bella & Allie Relaxing by Fireplace*

I took this at our daughter's place on Christmas day.
The dogs were pretty tuckered out from all the excitement.

Enjoy!

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hey, move over! You're hogging the bed!


----------



## goodog

I think the giraffe is smushed,,, dont know what that means but he is UNHAPPY


----------



## GoldenSkies

*"please god let one more person drop their piece of turkey on the floor"*


----------



## mddolson

Bumping up

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

And the winner is:



anastasia said:


> *"please god let one more person drop their piece of turkey on the floor"*


Congratulations. Look forward to seeing your photo!

Mike D


----------



## GoldenSkies

*Sorry took so long, have been crazy busy  here is my entry to caption: *


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Do I look like Santa?


----------



## Eclipse

I shouldn't have knocked the bottle of bubble bath into the water.


----------



## mddolson

Another bath? Seriously, I wasn't that dirty!

Mike D


----------



## GoldenSkies

Love it! Bumping up for some more captions...


----------



## Jen & Brew

Do these bubbles make my cheeks look fat!


----------



## GoldenSkies

*my caption winner*



Jen & Brew said:


> Do these bubbles make my cheeks look fat!


You win! Looking forward to your photo


----------



## Tripp43

Love this thread, can't wait for the next photo.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Come on-are we really going to let this thread go away????


----------



## Eclipse

Jen & Brew hasn't signed on in awhile. Maybe time for someone else to post a picture?


----------



## Chritty

I vote Tripp for next photo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Yeah, someone post one!


----------



## mddolson

*Caption This*

Ok this one's from Bella's past.
Here's one in her favorite pose.

Mike D


----------



## Tripp43

Though Bella kept watch for hours, that spot on the ceiling never moved an inch.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Let the belly rubs commence!


----------



## mddolson

Chritty said:


> I vote Tripp for next photo


Sorry Chritty, I missed your post, I apologize if I jumped the gun on Tripp43.

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

mddolson said:


> Sorry Chritty, I missed your post, I apologize if I jumped the gun on Tripp43.
> 
> Mike D



All good, just a vote lol!!!


----------



## Chritty

Tired of walking on four legs, many dogs have taken to imitating snakes.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I wonder if they'll get the hint that it's time for my pedicure?


----------



## mddolson

These are all so good, it's tough to decide.
Bella does like to present herself for a Belly rub, but she'll also sleep on her back like that as well. This shot was of her sleeping.
I'm going with TRIPP43 you're the winner: "*Though Bella kept watch for hours, that spot on the ceiling never moved an inch."

Mike D

*


----------



## Tripp43

Thanks, that was a nice picture of your pretty girl.
Hope you have fun with this one :bowl:


----------



## Chritty

"Don't let Bond get away!" (Makes speedboat noises)


----------



## Rundlemtn

Struck gold!!


----------



## mddolson

Hope you're well rested.
Cause I like to feel the wind in my face!
So let's see how fast you can make this crate go!

Mike D


----------



## Eclipse

Push me! Push me!


----------



## JussMee

"AaaahhMmMM You need this right NOW????
Get DOWN now???
Are we going to DIRT?!
Because I S M E L L D I R T !""


----------



## Tripp43

Doesn't look like we will get many more for this picture so I choose:



3Pebs3 said:


> Struck gold!!


because that is exactly what we did.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awesome! Thanks so much Tripp43!! I love caption contests. 

Here is one of my recent favs of our little Rundle. Can't wait to see what you guys come up with.


----------



## Chritty

This is the face that's going to get me out of soooo much trouble!!


----------



## mddolson

How can you resist this face?
Go on, give me a hug! You know you want to!

Mike D


----------



## Tripp43

I guess you're going to post my pictures online now.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Chritty said:


> This is the face that's going to get me out of soooo much trouble!!


Chritty, you got it!


----------



## Chritty

Cool!


----------



## Test-ok

What is that goomahichy thing you keep looking at me with?


----------



## Eclipse

Are you washing dishes? Let me lick those clean for you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Heeeeey Mom! Whatcha doin'?


----------



## mddolson

I smell food, what's cooking ?

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

fozziesmom said:


> Heeeeey Mom! Whatcha doin'?



Wifey and I liked this one the most! Winner!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thanks! I'll cross post one that was taken this morning. Brinkley loves "his" ottoman!


----------



## mddolson

Sigh, I wish spring would hurry up, & get here.

Mike D (me too)


----------



## Tripp43

If I stay like this and look super cute someone usually takes me for a walk.


----------



## Test-ok

Hey....I'm just saving my energy for later.


----------



## Eclipse

I fit on it, look! Don't tell me I'm too big.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up! Any more?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Test-ok said:


> Hey....I'm just saving my energy for later.



Winner! You're up!


----------



## Test-ok

fozziesmom said:


> Winner! You're up!


otay.


----------



## Rundlemtn

"Yes, you're right... I make for a much better blonde, than I do a brunette!"


----------



## Tripp43

Aww playing in the mud...it seemed like a good idea at the time. :doh:


----------



## Eclipse

I hate this daily ritual.


----------



## mddolson

On second thought, I probably should have skipped, playing in the mud.

Mike D


----------



## pb2b

You don't appreciate all my hard work.


----------



## GoldenSkies

I would prefer if you didn't wash off all the magical goop I worked so hard to get all over myself.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

If you would give me a bath every day I wouldn't have to resort to rolling in the mud to get you to do this.


----------



## Eclipse

anastasia said:


> I would prefer if you didn't wash off all the magical goop I worked so hard to get all over myself.


I read that as "magical poop" at first. :lol:


----------



## Test-ok

anastasia said:


> I would prefer if you didn't wash off all the magical goop I worked so hard to get all over myself.


anastasia is the winner...
your turn


----------



## GoldenSkies

Eclipse said:


> I read that as "magical poop" at first. :lol:


That's an ever better caption haha...



Test-ok said:


> anastasia is the winner...
> your turn


Thanks! Here it goes.. not very good quality but a funny one..


----------



## goodog

*Dogs-eye view of the bedroom*

*dog's comment->>'Is there enough room in there for me-folks"? *

dog thought->THESE PEOPLE ARE SUCH BED HOGS!


----------



## Wendy427

"I'm going to sneak up right here and they'll never know it!"


----------



## GRluver

"Just because it's Saturday doesn't mean we break protocol, now get up I gotta pee!"


----------



## Rundlemtn

Uh oh, she's awake... now she's going to see all the trouble I caused last night.


----------



## mddolson

Ah hey sleepy heads, one of you want to get up & let me out?
I really need to go!

Mike D


----------



## Eclipse

One dose of doggy breath coming in three, two......


----------



## Chritty

"And you kick ME out of bed for farting! That stinks!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hehe that's funny!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Chritty said:


> "And you kick ME out of bed for farting! That stinks!"


Yup that was funny! You win. Looking forward to your photo.


----------



## Chritty

Ok this is a weird one so let's see if anything can come from it!


----------



## Eclipse

I get into trouble so fast I'm a blur!


----------



## Test-ok

I've got an issue..my back half can't catch up to my front half...maybe I need an alignment.


----------



## GoldenSkies

I'm off to the other dimension see ya later!


----------



## Rundlemtn

you can't catch me (with your camera)


----------



## Test-ok

Thats a funny pic...and some good answers too. After seeing the 2 above I thought.

Beam all of me up Scotty!


----------



## Tripp43

anastasia said:


> I'm off to the other dimension see ya later!



:bowrofl: That's a good one!


----------



## mddolson

Was that the FLASH?

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

anastasia said:


> I'm off to the other dimension see ya later!



Yep! Winner!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Chritty said:


> Yep! Winner!!!


Oops! Didn't see this right away, 
Here is the next one to caption:








I think you can click on it to see it in better quality.


----------



## 3 goldens

Snow is gone. Please mow before I get lost out here!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Ready or not... HERE I COME!!!


----------



## Eclipse

I'm stuck in a mud pit!


----------



## Test-ok

Are you sure it's in here somewhere?


----------



## mddolson

I got the award for being "Outstanding In My Field"!
But I was really just "Standing Out in A Field".

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

2nd one:

Here we are! Right in the middle of no where!

Mike D


----------



## GoldenSkies

3Pebs3 said:


> Ready or not... HERE I COME!!!


You win! Can't wait to see little Rundle


----------



## Rundlemtn

anastasia said:


> You win! Can't wait to see little Rundle


YAY! THANKS!!! 
This one from doggy daycare should generate some interesting ones :bowl:


----------



## Test-ok

Hey big boy..I'm not that easy.


----------



## mddolson

HEY! This is NOT my "I wanna play", face!


----------



## 3 goldens

Do you think I need to go to the dentist?


----------



## Eclipse

You just did that so you could say "pinned ya again". That's the _tenth_ time today!


----------



## Tripp43

And the debate continues...white and gold or blue and black?


----------



## Rundlemtn

OMG, you guys are great! So many good ones!! I will give it one more day for entries, and I will select the winner tomorrow.


----------



## Rundlemtn

OK, I think everyone is going to submit a response has... so the winner is... Test-ok
I actually LOL'd when I read your caption! It was unexpected and awesome


----------



## Test-ok

it cracked me up when I said too. 
Ok...give me a day to find a goodie.


----------



## Test-ok

Here's one that could get some good captions.


----------



## Chritty

Shhh... It's ok. 

Just let it happen


----------



## 3 goldens

Remove that paw! You are messing up my fur-do!


----------



## Tripp43

Puss seems a little more receptive today....time to make "my move", nice kitty.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Cat - "Darn it, now I gotta start the cleaning process all over again!"


----------



## GoldenSkies

How dare you! Do you even know who I am?


----------



## mddolson

If you think I'm going to kiss that paw, YOU'RE SADLY MISTAKEN!

Mike D


----------



## Eclipse

YAWWWWN....STRETCH...Nice and smooth...Yes! Mission "put paw around date" is accomplished!


----------



## Test-ok

One more day and I'll call it.


----------



## Test-ok

mddolson said:


> If you think I'm going to kiss that paw, YOU'RE SADLY MISTAKEN!
> 
> Mike D


winner...your turn


----------



## mddolson

*Bella at 4 months*

Here's one from right after we brought Bella home.


----------



## Eclipse

I can see China down there!


----------



## Chritty

"That's the root of the problem right there!"


----------



## Rundlemtn

Daddy! Look what I made for you!


----------



## Tripp43

Look how great I am at digging, good girl right?


----------



## goodog

'Im digging for oil. Want to help Dad?"


----------



## mddolson

Love the captions, I'll choose winner tomorrow!

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

So sorry for my being late! Easter weekend & our grandson was here.
He's 5, need I say more.
There were a some great captions.

I've picked :



Chritty said:


> "That's the root of the problem right there!"


as the WINNER!

Mike D


----------



## Chritty

Ok. Try this cheeky one


----------



## Rundlemtn

Achoo! I told you that you can't sneeze with your eyes open


----------



## Eclipse

Ha ha! Good joke Mr. Fuzzykins.


----------



## Chritty

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## mddolson

Cack!, think I got a stuffing ball caught im my throat.

Mike D


----------



## Test-ok

That was exhausting, but I think I killed it.


----------



## Chritty

Eclipse said:


> Ha ha! Good joke Mr. Fuzzykins.



This is my favorite! I always imagine her laughing her head off when I look at it!!

Your turn Eclipse


----------



## Eclipse

Okay! Try this one.


----------



## mddolson

(Peter Venkman in Ghostbusters) ,"Back of man I'm a scientist. "

Mike D


----------



## Rundlemtn

Oh my god, have I shrunk??!!


----------



## *t*

Oh... There are TWO of you? Well... then... maybe it will be a fair fight!


----------



## Test-ok

Hey..Don't make me get up!


----------



## mddolson

ah? Am I seeing double, or are there two of you?

Mike D


----------



## *t*

Or what about...

"Look guys-- the picnic table behind me has human goodies! Why don't you two do what you do best and act like fools to distract them and I'll swipe the goods.... meet back here in one minute and be ready to chow down!"


----------



## Eclipse

This one captured Penny's attitude pretty well. Your turn *t*!



*t* said:


> Oh... There are TWO of you? Well... then... maybe it will be a fair fight!


----------



## Eclipse

.............Bump?


----------



## Rundlemtn

I think she is just getting her puppy today... perhaps she will have pictures for us soon!


----------



## Eclipse

Cool! I love puppy pictures! =)


----------



## *t*

Thanks for being patient!  

This one should be interesting...


----------



## Rundlemtn

Mini Pin: "Ugh oh... don't breathe..."
Golden: "What did you do...?!"


----------



## Eclipse

Don't look now, but there's an intruder in our house.


----------



## Tripp43

That must be one of those cats I've heard about!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dude, what is that smell?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hey Mom, what is this thing and why is it in my bed?


----------



## mddolson

NO!, I am NOT, a Chihuahua!
Sorry, no need to get testy about it.

Mike D


----------



## Test-ok

Little Dog: "Really...this is what you got me for a play mate"
Golden: "wad you say Willis"


----------



## *t*

mddolson said:


> NO!, I am NOT, a Chihuahua!
> Sorry, no need to get testy about it.
> 
> Mike D


WINNER!!! EVERYONE thinks poor Ginger is a "big" Chihuahua! :doh:


----------



## mddolson

*Caption Bella after a long play day*

Here you go:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Must..stay..awake...play..more..ugh...do...not...give...in....(cue sleep)


----------



## GoldenSkies

So relaxing.....almost asleep... must keep eyes open for when food falls on floor


----------



## bemyangell

I should of had one less drink.


----------



## mddolson

*Winner is:*

The winner is :


3Pebs3 said:


> Must..stay..awake...play..more..ugh...do...not...give...in....(cue sleep)


Mike D


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awesome! Thanks Mike! Here is a silly one of my crazy girl. Have at it


----------



## mddolson

"I'm just playing fox. When this big lug lets go of my paw, I'll be all over him!"

Mike D


----------



## The life of Piper

I didn't take your Kong, seriously!!!!!!Well, OK, so I borrowed it....please don't kill me!!


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping....that's what its called right?


----------



## Rundlemtn

That is what it is called. I am guessing the game might be over. It's not much of a competition when just two people are participating.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Okay, okay-I'll say it-UNCLE!!!!


----------



## The life of Piper

3Pebs3 said:


> That is what it is called. I am guessing the game might be over. It's not much of a competition when just two people are participating.


Oh. OK. Too bad! Thank you anyway!


----------



## GoldenSkies

BUMP.... come onnnnn don't let this game die it's the second most viewed thread  and it's a good one.


----------



## GoldenSkies

3Pebs3 said:


> Awesome! Thanks Mike! Here is a silly one of my crazy girl. Have at it


"I wonder how many wood chips I can fit in my mouth.. hmmm .. yummy. almost as delicious as garbage, socks and dirt"


----------



## Rundlemtn

Okay Chester's Mom. I am happy to choose best out of four. And boy did you ever capture Rundle's spirit with that one. She makes a regular diet out of wood, and everything else. So you win, and you're up next!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm glad this thread didn't die.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Yay! Thanks.... here is one for you to caption


----------



## Rundlemtn

Awww, I want a stick too... where did she find it?


----------



## mddolson

"Are you sure you found that in here? All I see is mud!".

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dad said there was a milkbone in here..


----------



## goodog

What's the mission of the submarine skipper? Finding sunken stick treasure? 

......(at that that is the story of the happy dog with the stick and his is staying with it)


----------



## mddolson

Couldn't resist this one:

"Uh hey guys, I think just found out where they dumped Jimmy Hoffa!"

Mike D


----------



## The life of Piper

Huh?!?!? Where'd the stick go?
Dog w/ stick: hehe, he'll never notice....


----------



## The life of Piper

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies

mddolson said:


> Couldn't resist this one:
> 
> "Uh hey guys, I think just found out where they dumped Jimmy Hoffa!"
> 
> Mike D


Okay you win.. kind of a dark caption but a good one I think :


----------



## mddolson

Ok try this one:


----------



## Rundlemtn

"I'll get you my pretty!"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"Squirrel!"


----------



## Rob's GRs

" The _bark_ is always bigger on the other side of the fence"


----------



## 3 goldens

"Hey cat, you do not own that tree. I can climb up there if I want to. So there"


----------



## mddolson

*Winnner*



fozziesmom said:


> "Squirrel!"


Yep, it was squirrel she was chasing!.
It stayed in the tree chattering back her for about 5 minutes, then went off tree to tree till it was well away & came back down far behind Bella's run.

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, I'll have to look for a good one!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Try this:


----------



## Chritty

"And then she thought I was going to bring the ball back to her!"

Both laugh hysterically


----------



## Rundlemtn

Thhhhbbbbbpppttt!!!!


----------



## mddolson

Hey sweet cakes! How about a little kiss?

Mike D


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oooh, yum! I love liquorice allsorts!


----------



## The life of Piper

Please oh please can I have the ball? Hey,I'll give you a kiss if you gimme the ball!
Curly dog: mom, please get him away from me.


----------



## 3 goldens

"Doesn't taste like an oreo"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

These are all great! I will choose in the morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Chritty said:


> "And then she thought I was going to bring the ball back to her!"
> 
> Both laugh hysterically[/QUOTE
> 
> This one cracked me up! Chritty, you're up!


----------



## Chritty

Yay!

Ok, what's going through her mind here?


----------



## The life of Piper

*gasp* mailman!


----------



## mddolson

"There's that squirrel, back in my yard again!"

Mike D


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping!!!


----------



## Rundlemtn

"Cause I'm looking at you through the glass, Don't know how much time has passed, All I know is that it feels like forever..." 

- Artist Stone Sour


----------



## Goldenlove2015

Only ten more minutes until Dad's home... Only ten more minutes until Dad's home...


----------



## Chritty

Goldenlove2015 said:


> Only ten more minutes until Dad's home... Only ten more minutes until Dad's home...



Loved them all!! This one is definitely the truth though!!


----------



## Goldenlove2015

*Caption This!*

Yay! Thanks! 

Here goes!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Thank God it's Friday!*

"Thank God it's Friday, Wake me up Monday"


----------



## Rundlemtn

Here are my arms, help me up will ya? Beds...too...cozy.... ahhhh


----------



## Pilgrim123

You'd think they'd make these yoga mats waaayy bigger


----------



## 3 goldens

"Oh no, I slept wrong and now I have a crick in my neck"


----------



## The life of Piper

Ahhhu, nothing like the smell of a dirty sock!


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

I can't stop giggling, can you?
Life is good...


----------



## Rundlemtn

goldenretrieverluver said:


> I can't stop giggling, can you?
> Life is good...


goldenretrieverluver - very cute photo, but I think you have misunderstood the game. We are supposed to provide captions for the photo posted by Goldenlove2015. Golden love will select his/her favourite caption and then that person needs to post a photo for others to try and win the caption contest and so it continues.


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

oops sorry...


----------



## mddolson

"Whew, that's better. Man it was getting hot down there!"

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

or,
"Good night everyone, I'm over & out!

Mike D


----------



## Goldenlove2015

These were all great and provided lots of laughs!! Buddy in France - you win!!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Yeah!*

Yeah! I won! Thank you!!... Here's mine.......:wavey:

If any one can please tell me why my pictures post sideways?? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Rundlemtn

If the kids wanted in the pool they should have gotten here faster.


----------



## The life of Piper

I wonder if I could eat that...


----------



## Daisy123

"this is my boat now..."


----------



## mddolson

I was hot!, Now I'm just chillin.

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ummm, maybe Mom and Dad could have splurged for a little bigger pool!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Come on.. keep the suggestions coming.. I have a favourite so far but I am not up to 10 yet! My daughter suggestion is : "I know Mum said I should be introduced to water gradually but this is just ridiculous!"


----------



## mddolson

Sniff, sniff. Uh Oh, I think someone pee'd in this pool.

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping up!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I'll bump the post up with another from my daughter lol!!

"Great a jacuzzi. Wait, the bubbles stopped? Oh OK.. I get it"

(Shall I go ahead and choose one before we get to 10 posts from members? Or do I wait?)


----------



## Rundlemtn

BuddyinFrance said:


> I'll bump the post up with another from my daughter lol!!
> 
> "Great a jacuzzi. Wait, the bubbles stopped? Oh OK.. I get it"
> 
> (Shall I go ahead and choose one before we get to 10 posts from members? Or do I wait?)


I think its been awhile since we had 10 people participating. You are probably okay to go ahead and choose one now. Your daughter has come up with some great ones!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

OK.. Thanks to all the suggestions. They all made me smile.. So I choose:

Fozziesmum :

"Ummm, maybe Mom and Dad could have splurged for a little bigger pool..?"

Your turn Fozziesmum!


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping up!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok let me look.


----------



## goodog

I wanted to cool off but gravity turned sideways! 
UGH -summer heat!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I will post one today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, try this one!


----------



## 3 goldens

"Peek-s-boo, I see you. Do you see me?"


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Bumping up!


----------



## Marcus

Oh hey, you're home early


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## The life of Piper

I wonder if the see me. See me?!?!? Pet me!!!!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Listen Mom. Can we talk about the "no couch" rule? Pleeeease.


----------



## lhowemt

Aaahhh, hi. nothing to see here......


----------



## Rundlemtn

Uh oh... MOM! A little help here?! This is soo embarrassing...


----------



## mddolson

"Hi Mommy, wouldn't you like to pet me now? "


I know I would LOL Mike D (so cute)


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Marcus said:


> Oh hey, you're home early
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk



They were all great, but this one cracked me up! You're up, Marcus!


----------



## Marcus

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

"Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet??? (Yawn...)Are we there ye..."


----------



## Rundlemtn

Stupid backseat... I see all that room up there with them, yet they always insist I sit back here... I'll make my move one day (silently strategizes).


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Can you change the radio station .. this is soo has been.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Or...

"Oh no we are on Route 66. That means the vet"


----------



## GoldenSkies

"Why do we always have to play the silent game in the car? Why can't we play fetch instead?"


----------



## Marcus

Great entries guys keep 'em coming

Bumparino


----------



## The life of Piper

I love my peeps...(slowly drifts off to sleep)


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping up!!!


----------



## 3 goldens

Riding makes me so (yawn) sleepy.


----------



## Plitze

I'm just gonna...kinda... lie down here... Wake me up when we get there. Or if you see a squirrel.


----------



## mddolson

I should of called shot gun!

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I'm on my third caption here so am cheating big time (hurry up Marcus)...

OOPS, maybe I should not have drank that third beer.


----------



## Marcus

Plitze said:


> I'm just gonna...kinda... lie down here... Wake me up when we get there. Or if you see a squirrel.


I love this one... We have a winner!

Your move Piltze


----------



## Plitze

Next one! Let's see what we get :bowl:


----------



## Marcus

this makes more sense if you imagine a pirate Hat like this:










*Caption: Yarr! This chair be high, says I!*


----------



## Plitze

Hah! That's a good one :bowl:


----------



## The life of Piper

Momma, I don't think I can make it....


----------



## 3 goldens

Ah, Baby Bear's chair is just right.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Let me think... where did I leave my puppy parachute?


----------



## Rundlemtn

Going up was easy.... but, going down...oh boy!


----------



## mddolson

Holy crap, that's a long way down! MOM! A little help here?

Mike D


----------



## mbdsmith

Should I stay or should I go now....


----------



## BuddyinFrance

mbdsmith said:


> Should I stay or should I go now....


As in the song?


----------



## mbdsmith

BuddyinFrance said:


> As in the song?


Yes, by the Clash, that song just popped into my head when I came up with a caption.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

mbdsmith said:


> Yes, by the Clash, that song just popped into my head when I came up with a caption.


Love it! Great caption and great song! I think it carries on along the lines of "if I go there will be trouble" ha ha


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just Bumping up the thread (not my caption) ........


----------



## The life of Piper

Bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I sent a PM for you all to the last submitter, but no word yet. Would you like me to pick one as a winner so as you may continue then?


----------



## Plitze

Sorry for the late response (Been busy ) Anyways, 3Pebs3 wins! Your up next! :bowl:


----------



## Rundlemtn

Plitze said:


> Sorry for the late response (Been busy ) Anyways, 3Pebs3 wins! Your up next! :bowl:


Awesome thanks! Here's my little trouble maker in action!


----------



## GoldenSkies

*There MUST be something I can eat in this bowl somewhere.. I'll just keep digging until I find it*


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Wow!! I dug so good I reached diamonds!


----------



## Rob's GRs

"You can dish it out but you can't take it".


----------



## mddolson

If I keep digging, I'll hit water, I know!

Mike D


----------



## Rundlemtn

Some really good ones here. Tough choice! I will pick this weekend!


----------



## Marcus

Picture the Dog as Rose from Titanic



> I'll never let go, Jack. I'll never let go.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

we have to get a larger swimming pool.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rob's GRs said:


> "You can dish it out but you can't take it".


Soo so many good one's to choose from. But, the one by Rob's GRs fit Rundle perfectly! 
You're up next :wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one of Hogan you can caption..............


----------



## mddolson

"Tug of war, anyone"?

Mike D


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

" I dare you to grab an end!"


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I know you like me to keep my teeth nice Dad but this new dental floss kinda sucks!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up for anymore captions........


----------



## swishywagga

"Money for old rope", as we say here In the UK!. Maybe Hogan would take Bacon as an acceptable form of currency... ....


----------



## Jud

Dad. If this is a cheap 'Walmart' toy ....I'll play 'tug-o-war' with your new Calvin Klein Undies..just out of the dryer!


----------



## Rob's GRs

swishywagga said:


> "Money for old rope", as we say here In the UK!. Maybe Hogan would take Bacon as an acceptable form of currency... ....


Winner.... 

I can see Hogan here trying to sell this old rope for something of more value to him, like food of some kind............. 

Your next to post a picture for captioning......


----------



## swishywagga

Rob's GRs said:


> Winner....
> 
> I can see Hogan here trying to sell this old rope for something of more value to him, like food of some kind.............
> 
> Your next to post a picture for captioning......


OK, photo on it's way!


----------



## swishywagga

Here is Barnaby in his younger years looking like he may have had a taste of beer!. (picture has been in his album, apologies for the quality!). 










http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/pictures/2/5/1/4/7/img_20150530_173603_1_thumb.jpg


----------



## DJdogman

"of course I can handle another one, just watch..... zzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## Marcus

So I says to him, you want the ball, you come get it zzzzzzzzzzzzz


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson

Ah no, you go, I'll save your seat.

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Don't worry about my walk tonight Mum. You deserve a rest. I'll just look after myself for once no worries. or 

"hey grab me a couple of Alkaseltza whilst your up"


----------



## Jud

Somebody get him in the shower and some coffee. He has a 10:00 conference call for the new CEO job at 'California Organic Diet' !


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Jud said:


> Somebody get him in the shower and some coffee. He has a 10:00 conference call for the new CEO job at 'California Organic Diet' !


That one made me giggle. Reminds of the pilot in the film Flight? Have you seen it??


----------



## Jud

Oui! Yes. Je l'ai bien vue. I've seen the film..it is true. Ca me fait plaisir que vous vous avez amuse(e?)
Jud


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping up for anymore captions!


----------



## Rundlemtn

1 drink, 2 drink, 3 drink, 4, arty:
5 drink, 6 drink, 7 drink, floor


----------



## swishywagga

swishywagga said:


> Here is Barnaby in his younger years looking like he may have had a taste of beer!. (picture has been in his album, apologies for the quality!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/pictures/2/5/1/4/7/img_20150530_173603_1_thumb.jpg


Bumping up for anymore captions, before I choose a winner!


----------



## swishywagga

Jud said:


> Somebody get him in the shower and some coffee. He has a 10:00 conference call for the new CEO job at 'California Organic Diet' !


Great, this is our winner, your turn Jud to post a picture!


----------



## Jud

*Finding new caption photo*



swishywagga said:


> Great, this is our winner, your turn Jud to post a picture!


Wow! Thanks! Okay....I think I know the photo of Cara that is perfect for this!
I found it and it is in the next post!
Jud




Cara-Mia
7/03-7/15


----------



## Jud

*New Photo*

Here it is.....2005...so silly... looking forward to the captions!
Jud


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Jud said:


> Here it is.....2005...so silly... looking forward to the captions!
> Jud


This is a really hard one! I have been thinking about it today but have not yet come up with something!!! What would your own caption be as a matter of interest..??


----------



## Rundlemtn

This couch is stupid. Why would they break it apart like this?


----------



## Wendy427

Aaahh the perfect solution to "No feet on the couch!"


----------



## mddolson

I'm here with you, cause I love you, not because it's comfortable.

Mike D


----------



## Pilgrim123

Thanks for the pillow, Ma.


----------



## Jud

BuddyinFrance said:


> This is a really hard one! I have been thinking about it today but have not yet come up with something!!! What would your own caption be as a matter of interest..??


Me? Hmm... " Oh...I'm fine really! No worries Dad....I am so happy I would do a dance but as you can see I am so comfortable. (pause).... Don't notice me...really...seriously...I'm fine...I have no problems with the couch so you go ahead and do what you are doing and enjoy yourself and I'll stay like this..(pause)...in this position. (pause)..in the dark.(pause.)....wondering where it all went wrong !!!! "


----------



## BuddyinFrance

"Boy that unusual yoga pose I learned in dog school really works for me .. I feel amazingly relaxed and sleepy"


----------



## Jud

Anymore captions????????


----------



## swishywagga

I Can't Hold This Position Much Longer, Please Can I Have The Treat!.


----------



## Jud

*The winner*



mddolson said:


> I'm here with you, cause I love you, not because it's comfortable.
> 
> Mike D



They were all great but this one made me laugh . mddolson...you are on !!!!


----------



## mddolson

*Bella & her tire: caption this*

Ok here's a recent one of Bella.

Mike D


----------



## Rundlemtn

Ha! They will never find me over here! (hides JUST her head behind the stairs)


----------



## Jud

Oh boy! Here he comes. I gotta dig a hole..or something..maybe stick it up between the stairs! Dad is closing in. Why can't he move that fast when I wanna be first on line for the sales on 'Black Friday?' Okay! Think Bells Think! Wait. (pause..makes the puzzled face) Why am I trying to hide this in the first place?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Wonder if that kid out there has noticed he's driving a three-wheeled car?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I heard that darn vet telling my Dad he is worried about my spare tire. So I'm just gonna hide it here out of the way.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Step 1 (Hide my toy at step 1)

Step 2 (See if anyone can see me through step 2)

Step 3 (Do not bang my head on step 3)


----------



## Pete&Arrow

Hey, where is the cream filling?


----------



## mddolson

Ok: the winner is JUD! Made me laugh. 
Bella will duck under the steps whenever she wants a breather, then it's back out, getting me to throw the tire again. 
Luckily the rocks are shaded most of the time & stay cool even on warmest days.
Bella will run & play for 10-15 minutes then stop and cool off for a few minutes on the rock bed under the steps, get a drink, then she's ready to go again.

Mike D


----------



## Jud

Honored that this newbie is up again !!!!!!!!!!!!! This is my favorite thread  Okay...I am on the Left-Coast ( had to go to the EMMYS..I'm a Casting Director)...so I will try and load perfect pic from here...if I can't...I hope Friday will wait? 
Jud from the Left Coast


----------



## Jud

*New Caption*

Trying to upload photo...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mddolson

OK: since Jud, hasn't been able to post , I'll Pick an Alternate:MMmm Tuff choice they're all good?

*Finn's Fan*, you're up!

Mike D


----------



## Finn's Fan

Okay, Mike, let me go find a good one


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here you go!


----------



## Jud

Waiting for Golden Godot


----------



## L.Rocco

That is a very strange looking dog, he has almost no fur. Why is my human taking a picture of him?


----------



## Marcus

Mum told me to never eat anything bigger then my head...hmmm but it squeaks the same as my toys


----------



## mddolson

Ok, he's cute, & hogs the attention, but seriously, I'm cuter!

Mike D


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Hey you, just remember who has the seniority around here."


----------



## Finn's Fan

Bumping for a few more captions!


----------



## Pilgrim123

I thought Pavlov said it was us dogs who were supposed to drool when someone rang the dinner bell!


----------



## Pete&Arrow

But... I saw him soil his pants and they didn't even take him outside.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

"Don't worry you poor bald puppy.. I will always love you no matter what"


----------



## Finn's Fan

Rob, tag, you're it with "Hey you, just remember who has the seniority around here." That is precisely what Finn was saying in this photo


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one for captioning..........


----------



## mddolson

Hey! Sit up, he' got the camera again.
MMmm, not now, can't you see I'm trying to have a nap.

Mike D


----------



## L.Rocco

Lets just feel the breeze man. Peace out!


----------



## Rundlemtn

Hey Hogan! Quit posing! If he wants a picture, lets make him work for it. Yea thats right... rub my belly!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Hey Liam, thanks for singing me that lullaby!


----------



## Marcus

I didn't push him. He was like that when I found him. Honest. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Rob's GRs

Just bumping if anyone else want to respond, and I will pick a winner tomorrow (Saturday).


----------



## Jud

I'm smiling because I know how bitter you are that I go to the gym 4 times a week to keep the pounds off.The difference is obvious, n'est pas?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

"3 tequila shots each then this happens. He seriously needs to man up"


----------



## Rob's GRs

BuddyinFrance said:


> "3 tequila shots each then this happens. He seriously needs to man up"


You've been selected the winner and you're up next for the next photo to caption.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Buddy for you to caption...*

Looking forward to your ideas!


----------



## Jud

As soon as he thinks we are asleep and leaves, let's make a dash for the Autogrill on the A-8 and try to meet some chicks. You can drive (pause) right?


----------



## L.Rocco

Having kids is a lot of hard work. Many sleepless nights lying in their bed waiting for them to fall asleep.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Head and shoulders above the rest.......


----------



## Marcus

He said he was a boy, but I could have sworn he said toy you can him back when I'm done


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pete&Arrow

*Marty McFly*

Doc are you telling me that we went back in time and this is me?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for a few more captions before I choose.....:wavey:


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Marcus said:


> He said he was a boy, but I could have sworn he said toy you can him back when I'm done
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I hesitated between two... But Marcus you're up. It sums up Buddy... boy or toy he doesn't mind!! Thanks


----------



## Marcus

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson

AHhhhh.. I found a nice place to cool off Dad,
Come on in the water's fine.

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Don't even think about mentioning "Moats and Alligators".


----------



## Rob's GRs

Ain't life a Ditch.........


----------



## Jud

"Dad. Methinks you think twice before you thow away $80 bucks and put me through my monthly torture called 'Day of beauty' at that 'horror place' . And don't call me 'Passive- Aggressive ! "


----------



## Rundlemtn

Come on in! The water is just right


----------



## L.Rocco

There's no lake nearby for us to take a photo of me in the water, so this will have to do; But I still look very handsome, don't I?


----------



## GoldenSkies

"Why are you looking at me like that?... The other goldens told me mudbaths are good for the soul"


----------



## Wendy427

ahhhh, nothing like a relaxing spa day!


----------



## Marcus

Jud said:


> "Dad. Methinks you think twice before you thow away $80 bucks and put me through my monthly torture called 'Day of beauty' at that 'horror place' . And don't call me 'Passive- Aggressive ! "



We have a winner. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Jud

Thanks! Okay......here we go


----------



## Rundlemtn

Do you want to build a snowman?!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

"Dad listen up. We are not going in to work today. Let's take a snow day and have some fun OK?"

(Fantastic photo by the way!)


----------



## GoldenSkies

"I'm going to politely decline your invitation to come back inside"


----------



## mddolson

Check it out, Dad! It's so quiet.
We got snow! Lots & lots of snow!
Come on get your coat & boots & let's go!

Mike D


----------



## Marcus

I know this happened last time I destroyed my bed, but Honestly I didn't do it this time.


----------



## L.Rocco

It's really not that cold, I promise! Pleaseeeeeee Dad, pleaseeee. Just play with me outside for 5 minutes. Really? You are not coming? Fine. But I am not coming inside either. Lets see who wins. 

(Really great photo!)


----------



## Jud

GoldenSkies said:


> "I'm going to politely decline your invitation to come back inside"



Okay. You got me to choke on my coffee and laugh because that is exactly what Cara was saying in that photo...and always very politely  Keep 'em coming. This is a GOOD group of captions...Come on !!!!!!!


----------



## Jud

GoldenSkies said:


> "I'm going to politely decline your invitation to come back inside"


The winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Yay! Glad it made you laugh.. sorry about the coffee :
Here is the next one...


----------



## Rundlemtn

OK Mom, how's about you grab one of those books over there and tell me a bedtime story.


----------



## Rob's GRs

_" _Life doesn't get any better than this_ ! *" *_


----------



## BuddyinFrance

"I'm really not feeling good today. Will you chase the cat for me?"


----------



## mddolson

Ah, nice and comfy.
Would you mind turning on the fire place?

Mike D


----------



## DJdogman

Be a dear and pass me the TV remote and a beer please


----------



## Jud

Be a doll and grab me a pillow for my head...and please not the cheap synthetic one. I'm in a 'down feather' sort of luxe mood today...





Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## L.Rocco

It's time for my beauty sleep. You can't look this good by running around all the time. So please ask everyone to be quiet.


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Bumping up this thread.....!:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs

BuddyinFrance said:


> Bumping up this thread.....!:wavey:


Not sure what happened but you take it as the winner and go ahead and post another picture to keep this thread going.....


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*OK... here's another one*

....................................................................................


----------



## Marcus

Do I look fat in this?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Marcus said:


> Do I look fat in this?


That one made me laugh out loud Marcus.


----------



## Pilgrim123

Is it safe to come out now?


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Pilgrim123 said:


> Is it safe to come out now?


yeah... this was probably Buddy Saturday night whilst the thieves were rummaging in my kitchen!


----------



## L.Rocco

So... does this color complement my golden tone?


----------



## Jud

But Maman....GQ said I should learn to discover my feminine side and by luck Hermes was having a sale!!




Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## mddolson

Ok, I like the color, but seriously Dude, this shear fabric, just isn't me.

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Come on you guys! Join in....*

This is such a fun thread... But we are always the same 10 or so people to participate... Join in! Imagination! Sense of fun! We want more captions..... :wavey:


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

"Oh, hi- I thought you weren't going to be home for few more hours. Can I have some privacy, please?"


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*Winner... Fozziesmum*

I found it soooo hard to chose. Fozziesmum I chose you. Because he often has that "yikes you are home early look"!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, I will look for one! Thanks!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, try this one:


----------



## Marcus

mfffmfmfqwwewfmfmfmmmffmfmfmffffffmfmmwwwmwmmwmmgffmmfm


----------



## Pilgrim123

Marcus, I've been having an awful week and your caption still made me laugh! Thank you.


----------



## Pammie

Tastes like chicken!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Wanna trade? you can have my low calorie fat free vegan turkey and I'll take the real fatty juicy one off your hands no questions asked.


----------



## Jud

Krazy Glue? Really? This is worse then the time you fooled me into thinking I was going to have to learn 'Sit..stop....come...etc' .. in Esperanto.


----------



## mddolson

It's MINE!

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Hey guys.. Does your Kentucky Fried Chicken taste OK? I think Mum may have mixed up my order... it's tasting kinda ropey....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Marcus said:


> mfffmfmfqwwewfmfmfmmmffmfmfmffffffmfmmwwwmwmmwmmgffmmfm



They were all great, but Marcus made me laugh out loud! Your turn!


----------



## Marcus




----------



## Jud

Honey...you can't plant a DOGwood tree in a garden



Cara-Mia - Heart-Golden
7/3-7/15


----------



## mddolson

Oh no you don't, that's not garbage until I'm done with it!

MikeD


----------



## BuddyinFrance

But Mum... You are always telling me to eat my greens??? You people are soooo confusing sometimes...


----------



## Pilgrim123

Why does she always get me to plant the prickly ones?


----------



## Marcus

Bump


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus

mddolson said:


> Oh no you don't, that's not garbage until I'm done with it!
> 
> MikeD



You're up Mike


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson

*Caption this:*

Try this one:

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

mddolson said:


> Try this one:
> 
> Mike D


"Just doing my stretching and warm up exercises. Very important before chasing the cat."


----------



## Jud

Was there another picture? I am confused..okay...so it is the one above....MIke's photo?


----------



## Jud

Why am I taking 'Golden Expressive Dancing Classes Taught in Esperanto'...what...do they really expect me to go to TUFTS or NYU someday !!!!







Sabrina - 11/14/15 - Gotcha Day

Cara-Mia - My Heart-Golden for Eternity
7.3-7/15


----------



## BuddyinFrance

I thought it was this one? Where has your yellow brick road stuff gone Jud?? What was that all about?? mdr! (That's a question NOT a caption!)


----------



## Jud

BuddyinFrance said:


> I thought it was this one? Where has your yellow brick road stuff gone Jud?? What was that all about?? mdr! (That's a question NOT a caption!)




I saw another picture with a puppy and a cat and I thought that was the caption photo....I wrote my 'yellow brick' line...and then I saw the caption photo above...so I changed it


----------



## mddolson

BuddyinFrance said:


> I thought it was this one? Where has your yellow brick road stuff gone Jud?? What was that all about?? mdr! (That's a question NOT a caption!)


That's my Bella.
& it is the caption photo. 
She lining up to catch her rubber tire, which is mid air, during this shot.

Mike D


----------



## Rob's GRs

"_The Sky is falling, The Sky is falling_"


----------



## mddolson

Bumping up!

Any more?


----------



## L.Rocco

Hmmmm that looks so good! I need to catch it! Come on, let's do this. Just bend the knees and jump, I can do it! I got this, I know I do. I just need to focus on the prize, come on!


----------



## Pilgrim123

They taught us a new pose in Doga class today, Mom. It's called "Golden dragon catching the pearl of wisdom."


----------



## mddolson

Ok & the Winner is: Pilgrim123, "*They taught us a new pose in Doga class today, Mom. It's called "Golden dragon catching the pearl of wisdom."
Made me laugh

Mike D
*


----------



## Pilgrim123

Oops! I'd never considered what I'd do if I won, as I just forget to take photos. Try this - it's all I can offer.


----------



## L.Rocco

Everyone is welcome here, we don't care about how you look or how you sound as long as you are a dog in your heart!


----------



## Marcus

Day 42: they still think I'm a dog, I don't know how much longer I keep up this rouse before my cover is exposed. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Psst .. Dude, whatever you do don't look up and stare, but there is a real ugly looking puppy eating in our third bowl.


----------



## mddolson

Hey, who let the chickens Out? Whoof, whoof whoof, whoof.
(Sung to 'who let the dogs out?')

Mike D


----------



## Pilgrim123

Great captions, people. I'll give this another couple of days and pick a winner on Sunday.


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Chicken had better not be an ingredient here........ "


----------



## GRluver

"Your lucky I'm allergic to chicken"


----------



## Jud

I heard the chicken crossed the road to eat here


----------



## Pilgrim123

Whew! Choosing a winner was more difficult than I thought it would be. Rob'sGR, you were closer to the truth than you probably know. Chrissie the chicken is actually eating Pilgrim's expensive and hypoallergenic chicken-flavoured dinner, leaving Pilgrim with her pellets. I honestly hadn't noticed until I posted. But the winner, with a new take on the old classic, is Jud. Congratulations!


----------



## Jud

Pilgrim123 said:


> Whew! Choosing a winner was more difficult than I thought it would be. Rob'sGR, you were closer to the truth than you probably know. Chrissie the chicken is actually eating Pilgrim's expensive and hypoallergenic chicken-flavoured dinner, leaving Pilgrim with her pellets. I honestly hadn't noticed until I posted. But the winner, with a new take on the old classic, is Jud. Congratulations!



Yeah! I can't believe I won with all these great captions...and it was a great photo. Okay....I'll get to work ! 




Sabrina-Skye - 6 DAYS
Cara-Mia - 7/3-7/15 - My Forever Heart Golden


----------



## Jud

*New Photo*

Try this one.....













Cara-Mia - 7/3-715 - My Forever heart Golden


----------



## BuddyinFrance

What part of "I wud like a glass of wed pleese" did Dad not get?


----------



## Pilgrim123

This is not an entry for the competition - but I couldn't resist!
"I never knew you could get training glasses for astigmatism!"


----------



## Marcus

You mean they're not X-Ray specs. Oh man that's... ruff


----------



## Rob's GRs

"It is not easy to look this good......"


----------



## Jud

Come on...bumping up !


----------



## L.Rocco

Please be honest dad, do you think I can land the cover of Vogue with this look?


----------



## mddolson

The glasses are so funny, LOL, but I got nothing, sorry.

Mike D


----------



## Finn's Fan

Darling, orange is the new black!


----------



## Jud

Finn's Fan said:


> Darling, orange is the new black!


You got me to laugh! Winner here!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Okay, it's close enough to the holidays to caption this one


----------



## Marcus

Why are trying to replace me with these wannabees? You said you loved me the mostest


----------



## L.Rocco

So... you told me our house would be a little more crowded for Christmas, I thought you meant humans were coming, but it's okay I am sure we can have fun with these guys as well!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Listen, I'm the boss and don't let anyone tell you anything different!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Somebody is toying with me......


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Listen, we have got to be extra nice to that guy in the red suit OK? He's the one that brings us all the good stuff....


----------



## mddolson

Hey, no hogging Santa!

Mike D


----------



## Jud

Rob's GRs said:


> Somebody is toying with me......


hahahahahaha


----------



## Jud

"My Christmas toy was 'Made in North Korea' ? !!!! How embarrassing....even the Weiners down the street got 'Rusty' some stinky , cheap toys made in China. (pause) N. Korea.!!..you gave money to a Neo-Fascist state? (pause) Really? Bah Humbug"

Owner - (to other owner) - (sigh) And you thought it was okay for him to sign up for a 'Political Science Class' !!!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Somebody is toying with me......

Rob, you win!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one to try........


----------



## mddolson

Mmmm our Bella stops & lays down like that with her tire after play.
So I'm assuming: 

Break time Rob! Let's rest a bit, then we can pick it again up later.

Mike D


----------



## BuddyinFrance

Jeez Dad, it looks like maybe you are getting too old for this football lark. How's about I take you for a nice gentle stroll instead and when we come home I'll cuddle up on the sofa with you to help you unwind?


----------



## G-bear

Okay...maybe tailgating before I played in the big game wasn't such a good idea....


----------



## Jud

Rob! See!How many times do I have to tell you that Daiquiris and beef jerky will make you sick as a dog the next day. Stop running in and out of the house...getting bored here.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I'll pick a winner over this weekend if anyone else wishes to add a caption.


----------



## Pilgrim123

This is not an entry - I don't have any other photos - but I can't resist.
"All right, who's been playing with the bitter apple?"


----------



## L.Rocco

I heard the ladies really like quarterbacks, so take this picture of me and show it around, I think it's about time I find a new girlfriend.


----------



## Rob's GRs

G-bear said:


> Okay...maybe tailgating before I played in the big game wasn't such a good idea....


 You are the winner and may post the next picture to caption.


----------



## G-bear

Thank you. Since we are at our lake place and I am doing this off of my phone my pictures are limited but here goes:


----------



## Jud

I've got the 'Mother ' of all 'Thai Stick' and I'm feeling no pain !!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I was told 4 out of 5 Dentists recommend this method ......


----------



## mddolson

Man, I wish I had hands instead of paws right now.
Would make holding this thing a lot easier.

Mike D


----------



## G-bear

Okay not the greatest picture. My fault. I should have waited until I had my laptop to post a photo. Will pick a winner tomorrow. Thanks everyone!


----------



## G-bear

Rob's GRs said:


> I was told 4 out of 5 Dentists recommend this method ......


I'm going to have to go with Rob. Congratulations. You get to post the next picture.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Here is one for captioning............


----------



## Jud

It's a Zombie Golden! Run for your lives!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Hey baby, do you come here often?


----------



## mddolson

(IN Humphrey Bogart's voice)
"Hey, shweet heart, here's looking at you kid."

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

& 
"All I said was" You really look cute!"
and now she's stuck to me like glue.

Mike D


----------



## L.Rocco

Look dad I made a new friend and I think he likes my cologne!

(is it Hogan in the picture? I love how he always looks like he is smiling!!!)


----------



## Rob's GRs

I will pick a winner on Sunday. Any more captions?


----------



## brianne

"Do you ever get the feeling that you're being watched...?"


----------



## Rob's GRs

fozziesmom said:


> Hey baby, do you come here often?


You are up for the next picture, as are the winner


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping up!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Ok, I'll have to look for one.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Does someone else want to post one? I haven't had time.


----------



## Rob's GRs

mddolson said:


> (IN Humphrey Bogart's voice)
> "Hey, shweet heart, here's looking at you kid."
> 
> Mike D


Mike go ahead as the runner-up from the last competition to post the next picture of something you may have in your files.


----------



## mddolson

*Caption this*

Here's one from last Jan 2015


----------



## Wendy427

mddolson said:


> Here's one from last Jan 2015


Stay right there, bunny, and I'll be right out!


----------



## Jud

Incredible. Mrs. Bing is snatching our 'New York Times' again.


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Do You See What I See?" (As sung in the Christmas song)


----------



## mddolson

Bumping up. Let see if we can get a few more before I choose a winner.

Mike D


----------



## mddolson

& the winner is WENDY427 with *Stay right there, bunny, and I'll be right out!.
*She was the closest, it was actually a squirrel*!

Mike D
*


----------



## Wendy427

Oh goody! Thanks! Here's the next one to caption:


----------



## LynnC

Have you found any truffles yet?


----------



## Marcus

I'm only going to show you once.... now...walk this way


----------



## Wendy427

Wendy427 said:


> Oh goody! Thanks! Here's the next one to caption:


Bumping up! Let's get at least 10 captions!


----------



## mddolson

(2nd dog to leader): "Ah can we trade places?
Cause only lead dogs get to see new scenery, you know!"

MikeD


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping up again!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Doggy see, doggy do.


----------



## Wendy427

Let's get some more captions! I'll pick a winner this weekend.


----------



## Wendy427

Let's get some more captions! I'll pick a winner this weekend.


----------



## L.Rocco

Mom is coming to take us back inside! Quick, pretend you are busy! Eyes on the ground, don't look at her, pretend you are smelling something important.


----------



## Wendy427

LynnC said:


> Have you found any truffles yet?


You're the winner! Go ahead and pick the next caption!


----------



## LynnC

Ok here goes. Haven't attached a pic yet, hope it works


----------



## Rob's GRs

And they say only Chameleons can camouflage.


----------



## mddolson

Uh OH, I think I'm in poison Ivy!

Mike D


----------



## Wendy427

bumping up! Lynn, you can pick a winner this weekend, even if there aren't a lot of entries.


----------



## L.Rocco

Interrupting my meditation time with nature to take a picture is not okay. But fine, I will smile anyway.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Bumping up...


----------



## goodog

Dont you LOVE the fact that my tongue and the flowers are color coordinated.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Wendy427 said:


> bumping up! Lynn, you can pick a winner this weekend, even if there aren't a lot of entries.


Since you were the last winner and there hasn't been a response in two weeks would you mind picking the current winner?


----------



## Wendy427

goodog said:


> Dont you LOVE the fact that my tongue and the flowers are color coordinated.


Goodog, you're the winner! I'll send you a PM too.


----------



## Wendy427

Bumping again for goodog. If no reply, I'll pick a new winner Sunday evening.


----------



## goodog

*Hmmm.... give me a caption?*

I was in Georgia photographing retrievers a few weeks ago. This boy has a face that talks for him. 

Whats he thinking?


----------



## L.Rocco

Singing: 
"Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like happiness is the truth
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you know what happiness is to you
Because I'm happy
Clap along if you feel like that's what you wanna do"


----------



## mddolson

I think he got one word on his mind:" Gotcha!"


----------



## Jud

If I close my eyes real hard...maybe Gina LolloGoldena will be standing there when I open them. Roof!!


----------



## Jud

Has someone won?


----------



## Rob's GRs

Someone feel free to post a new picture and see if we can get this thread started again....


----------



## AlanK

*Caption This*

Rob you know if you ask I will post a picture of my boy in a minute LOL. 
He is lookin for somthin


----------



## goodog

Guys--sorry Im tardy--
L.Rocco is the winner if Im still allowed to pix one. A riot!


----------



## L.Rocco

Thanks goodog! But AlanK already posted a lovely photo, we should definitely use his!


----------



## L.Rocco

My caption for AlanK's photo:

This was the tree where me and my girl wrote our names a few summers ago! So much for romance, right?


----------



## mddolson

18, 19, 20 Ready or not here I come!


----------



## Rob's GRs

" You do have rough bark but I have a mean bite....... "


----------



## LynnC

This is a good hiding spot! I don't think they will find me


----------



## goodog

The golden philosopher, Dog Tzu says-_"There is always more "Bark" than "Bite" inside" _


----------



## Jud

If I wasn't a druid in my past life....why does this tree cry out to me?


----------



## AlanK

Bumping this fun thread up


----------



## goodog

Ha! A perfect place to hide all of the bones we stole from the bag in the kitchen.


----------



## The life of Piper

I know I saw a squirrel here yesterday!!! I just know it!!!


----------



## OllieMomma

How could they cut this down after I peed on it?? The nerve of some people!


----------



## AlanK

One more and I will pick a winner.


----------



## The life of Piper

Bumping up!


----------



## AlanK

Ok I picked a winner. Thank you everyone who responded.
The winner is mddolson 
*18, 19, 20 Ready or not here I come!*


----------



## mddolson

Will post a pic tonight. (At work now)


----------



## mddolson

*Caption this:*

Here's Bella & our daughter's lab Allie, sharing some quiet time by the fireplace:


----------



## mddolson

Ok I'll start this off:

Q: Hey Allie, you want to go outside & play?
A: You go, I'll save your seat.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a boring day. Wanna go eat some toilet paper?


----------



## Amystelter

Bella: How long do you think they have been gone?
Allie: I don't know, how long is 'forever' sigh...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Ah the good life, now where are those drinks he was suppose to bring us?"


----------



## LynnC

Bella: Allie did you hear that? I think someone just opened a treat bag!
Allie: ZZZZZZZ


----------



## gldngrlt

Bella: " Hey Allie, ya know, we've been friends for a long time. Just thinking, if you ever happen to make new friends, well, that's great, but make new friends and keep me old, one is Silver and thee other's Gold."
Allie: " You got it Bella."


----------



## mddolson

Bumping UP,
Hoping to get a couple more captions.
I'll pick a winner Saturday


----------



## L.Rocco

Allie: This right here is what life is all about, a comfy bed, a fireplace and silence... I could stay here forever
Bella: Don't get your hopes up... I think the children just arrived


----------



## mddolson

OK the Winner is *LynnC.
*That's almost exactly what was going on when Bella raised her head.
Our grand children were getting snacks in the kitchen.


----------



## LynnC

CAPTION THIS:

This is Luna and my son's dog Rex having time out from each other


----------



## mddolson

Awe, Mom? We just wana play!


----------



## Amystelter

"What kind of wall are you trying to build between us?" "You've been watching too much tv politics!"


----------



## gldngrlt

" Listen Rex, you might be in bars, but look up and let your heart be free!"


----------



## Rob's GRs

"Check your next treat, I put a file in it for you to break out"


----------



## Jud

What? Do we suddenly live in Berlin before the wall came down. By the way...you put me on the communist side...they don't have Goldens here!


----------



## Herschel

When I get bigger...


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

But I don't want to nap, I want to chew on Rex!


----------



## LynnC

The winner is Amystelter:

What kind of wall are you trying to build between us? "You've been watching too much tv politics".


----------



## Amystelter

Caption this one:


----------



## Finn's Fan

"You think she sees us?" "Nope, we camouflaged ourselves with mud!"


----------



## mddolson

We should rock at the Tuff-Mudder race this year!


----------



## LynnC

"Just act like nothing happened! I don't think they'll notice."


----------



## Mel

But Mom, seriously we don´t NEED a bath. It´ll just dry off....


----------



## Amystelter

I am not sure how long I wait on this since its my first time. 

My pick now is *Finn's Fan*. All were funny I can laugh at it now but I didn't that day -


----------



## mddolson

A week is typical unless the Captions are still rolling in.
Please send *Finn's Fan *a PMtelling them they won!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Here you go!


----------



## mddolson

"WWweeeeeeee! I love the snow!"

Mike D


----------



## LynnC

"Help I've fallen and can't get up "!


----------



## The life of Piper

Cold, cold, cold, COLD!!!!!


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Brakes? Where is the brake!?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Mike wins with "Wheee, I love the snow". I want to show you the series, though, for a good laugh. Finn loved to make himself into a sled on a little hill near our house. He would go to the top, get ready, and pull himself with his nails to get going. Sometimes, I'd let him race a tennis ball to the bottom!


----------



## mddolson

*Caption this:*

After our last big snowfall in February.


----------



## mddolson

OK, I'll start things off, but my entry will not be considered in selection: 
*" Wow, with all this snow, I thought I'd have to wait till spring to find my tire"!*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Is this all the snow we got? I wanted to bury my toy much deeper!


----------



## Amystelter

I know the rest of the car is under there but all I can see is the tire, hum...


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dad, did you say you only need one spare?


----------



## Panama Rob

Whew! I need to work out more. This winter weather has kept me indoors a lot and now I am starting to carry this spare tire around.


----------



## mddolson

Bumping this UP. Great submissions so far.
I'll pick a winner this weekend.


----------



## mddolson

*Winner!*

There were some good captions here, I've picked Amystelter. 
Your up next!

Mike D



Amystelter said:


> I know the rest of the car is under there but all I can see is the tire, hum...


----------



## Amystelter

*Thank you Mike*

Let's get all the golden chat dawwgies here. They will know what she is thinking!


----------



## mddolson

AH? Where's that link to FREE Doggy Treats?


----------



## gold4me

Lusee u lukin fur BAKUM???


----------



## Panama Rob

Darn spell check!!! I said Woof!!! Not Roof!!!


----------



## Amystelter

Any final guesses? Will pick tomorrow -


----------



## LynnC

"I think this might be the password to moms Chewy account"


----------



## Amystelter

In honor of Mother's Day, my mom picked winner. Panama Rob won for spell check


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

My first go at this.


----------



## mddolson

Ha, Ha, can't catch me!


----------



## mddolson

BUMPING UP!
Let's see if we can't get some more captions.


----------



## Amystelter

Look at me Dad! Me, me, me Dad, look, look,look!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

"Make your move now dad, I got her attention!"


----------



## Panama Rob

FYI, that is my clicker in his mouth that he swiped from me.


----------



## Panama Rob

*The Winner*

LynnC


----------



## LynnC

Thank you Panama Rob . Here's Luna and her "cousin" Otto on the beach.

Caption this .........


----------



## mddolson

Is there room for both if us down there? 
If not I can help you make it bigger!


----------



## PrincessDaisy

Whers that tunnerel to the sausage festival?


----------



## Ksdenton

I'm positive I buried it here. Try a little more to the left.


----------



## Amystelter

"I thought she said she sells sea shells on the seashore," no one said anything about having to dig for them ourselves!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Panama Rob

China has to be down here somewhere.


----------



## Owlet

Why can't we have fun like this in our yard??


----------



## Pilgrim123

It seems a shame that a fun thread such as this has died. Anyone want to revive it?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sure, that would be fun!


----------



## Amystelter

Maybe Brinkley has a pic to start. I always liked this, I'm in -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

I PM'd LynneC.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Amystelter said:


> Maybe Brinkley has a pic to start. I always liked this, I'm in -
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm on vacation until Wednesday, I can post one then, if that's ok.


----------



## LynnC

I'm sorry everyone I've been MIA for a while . The winner is Mddolson or you can wait for Brinkley to post on Wednesday ???


----------



## mddolson

*Caption this:*

I'm presently out of the country on work assignment, but, I have a few photos on my hard drive, so here goes. 
This is our girl Bella, with our daughter's Brown Lab Allie. They usually lay together near my desk when I'm in the computer room. There appears to be a conversation going on:


----------



## mddolson

Bumping up!


----------



## LynnC

Allie: Bella's trying to convince me it's Ok to take the paper out of the trash can but I really don't think I should?????


----------



## mddolson

*Look's like you're the winner LynnC.

*Mike D


----------



## Amystelter

I'll keep watch, you grab the instructors manual -


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC

So many to choose from but let's go with this one. This is Luna meeting my sons cat Gizmo

*Caption this........*


----------



## Amystelter

""You can't be serious, a dog, what on earth was in your coffee?"


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123

Hey, Mom! What did you put in my breakfast? That's one trippy-looking puppy down there!


----------



## LynnC

I always loved this thread. Let's try to revive it again . Here goes ............

Here's Luna and my sons dog Rex over for a sleep-over. 

Caption this................


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Dude, could you please move over? I have one cheek hanging out of the bed!


----------



## murphy1

Is she serious?


----------



## Wendy427

Thanks LynnC for bringing this thread back to life!


----------



## rooroch

"I thought this was supposed to be a sleep over not a sit over!!"


----------

